# Everything Early Theme Park Entry (ETPE) - Please Read Post 1



## scrappinginontario

Here is a new place to talk about everything dealing with early theme park entry! Share your tips and strategies here. What worked for you? What are your early theme park entry plans?

Please be sure to follow DIS guidelines!

As of October 1, 2021, as part of The World’s Most Magical Celebration, Disney Resort hotel Guests and Guests of other select hotels will be able to enjoy 30-minute ETPE to any Walt Disney World theme park, every day, including check-in and check-out days.  Guests are eligible for ETPE from check-in day through check-out day.

*Official Information* on Disney's website.  Link includes list of all Disney Resorts plus select other hotels that qualify for Early Theme Park Entry (ETPE) and attractions that should be open for ETPE.

For the purposes of this thread, Early Theme Park Entry is considered to be 30 mins prior to posted park opening time.  E.g. If park hours for the day are 9AM - 9PM, ETPE officially begins at 8:30 although it is common to allow resort guests to walk towards attractions approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time.  


*Getting There*:
The best place to ask transportation questions is on the Transportation Board

*Disney Buses*
Buses start running 45-60 mins before ETPE but it’s recommended to arrive at bus stop 90 mins before ETPE begins to be towards the front of the crowd.

*Skyliner*
Skyliner starts running about an hour before ETPE but it’s recommended to arrive at Skyliner 90 mins before ETPE begins to be towards the front of the crowd.

*Uber/Lyft* drop offs at a resort require an ADR, not Quick Service.

Guests arriving at DHS via Uber/Lyft at DHS enter via the bus entrance and are normally granted access to the drop off location earlier than the parking lot opens.  At all other parks, Uber/Lyft enters with cars approx. 1 hour before ETPE begins.

*Driving*
Parking lots open about an hour before ETPE.  Guests arriving more than an hour before ETPE may be turned away.

*Disney’s Boat Transportation*
Disney’s Water Transportation

Disney transportation is running with sufficient time to get you to the parks in time for ETPE.

*The Parks
How much earlier than posted times guests can normally enter?*
_It appears per limited current reports,_ guests may be granted access to the park up to 90 minutes before posted park opening.  E.g. If park hours for the day are 9AM - 9PM, ETPE attractions officially begin at 8:30.  Guests are reporting they _may _be allowed into the park as early at 7:30 (DHS) or 8:00 (Epcot and AK) and then be held at holding point(s) within the park until sometime between 8:15 and 8:30.  Please see below for further details.

NOTE:  Be sure to watch for signage both before entering the parks and afterwards as guests are being divided in to Resort Guests and non-Resort Guests.  You don't want to wait in line only to find it's the wrong one.

*How does ETPE work for guests?*
*Magic Kingdom**:* All guests will be allowed access to the park approx. 60-90 mins (time fluctuates based on the day) before posted park opening time.   Those eligible for ETPE will have their bands scanned at the hub entrance to Tomorrowland or Fantasyland (near Tea Cups) approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time and be permitted to access the open attractions in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland.  Attractions in the other areas of the MK are not open for ETPE and guests wishing to access those areas will be held at the entrance to those lands until official park opening. (Attractions listed below).  Guests staying offsite will be directed in the hub towards Adventureland and held until posted park opening where an announcement will be made when the park is open.  There is no official park opening show at this time for either ETPE or offsite guests.

*Disney's Hollywood Studios:* Eligible resort guests will be allowed access to the park approx. 90 mins before posted park opening time. ETPE guests will be held outside the tunnel to Galaxy's Edge, near Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, inside Toy Story Land and on Sunset Boulevard_.  _Approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time, guests will be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below). Guests not staying at a Disney resort will be held at park gate until posted park opening.  Update:  In late November 2021, some guests reported being able to ride 'Rise of the Resistance' and 'Millennium Falcon, Smugglers Run' up to 30 mins earlier than official ETPE time.  This may be temporary and due to busier Thanksgiving crowds so may not happen each day.

*Epcot:* Eligible resort guests will be allowed access to the park approx. 60 mins before posted park opening time.  Guests will be held to the right and left of Spaceship Earth, near the construction walls or, near Canada when entering via International Gateway. Approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time guest will be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below).    Guests not staying at a Disney resort will be held at park gate until posted park opening.  Note:  Guests arriving via International Gateway (IG) will have an advantage for Remy due to gate proximity.  Guests from non-Skyliner/Epcot resorts wishing to enter via IG may wish to take a resort bus to DHS then walk, take Skyliner or Friendship Boat to the IG entrance for ETPE.

*Animal Kingdom:*  Eligible resort guests will be granted access to the park approx. 60 mins before posted park opening time.  They will be held on the bridge leading to Pandora.  Approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time guest will be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below).    Guests not staying at a Disney resort will be held at park gate until posted park opening.

*How will I access the parks for ETPE?*
Whatever method you normally use to enter the park (MagicBand, MagicMobile, card) will also work to grant you access to the park for ETPE.

*What if my band doesn't scan to allow for ETPE?*
It's been reported that if it is your check-in or check-out day that your band may not scan to grant access for ETPE.  If this is the case, a quick show of your resort reservation on MDE to a CM should clear this up and grant you access.

*Which attractions should I head to first?*
A headliner attraction is recommended and would depend on personal preference.



*Attractions that should* be open during ETPE*:

*Magic Kingdom Park *_(All attractions open for ETPE are located within Tomorrowland and Fantasyland)_

“it’s a small world”
Astro Orbiter
Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Mad Tea Party
Mickey’s PhilharMagic
Peter Pan’s Flight
Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Space Mountain
The Barnstormer
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Tomorrowland Speedway
Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover
Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
Walt Disney’s Carousel of Progress
*Epcot*

Beauty and The Beast Sing-Along
Frozen Ever After
Mission: SPACE
Remy's Ratatouille Adventure **NEW* *_Note:  IG guests will have an advantage reaching this attraction first.  _
Soarin’ Around the World
Spaceship Earth
Test Track
The Seas with Nemo & Friends
*Disney's Hollywood Studios*

Alien Swirling Saucers
Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway
_Millennium Falcon_: Smugglers Run
Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith
Slinky Dog Dash
Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance
The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror ™
Toy Story Mania!
*Disney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park*

Avatar Flight of Passage
DINOSAUR
Expedition Everest – Legend of the Forbidden Mountain
It’s Tough to be a Bug!
Na’vi River Journey
TriceraTop Spin
*Please note that attractions are subject to change and may not always be operational.


----------



## Mome Rath

I would add a "don't be surprised" tip of; don't be surprised if it is either check-in day for you or check-out day that they ask to see your hotel reservation on the MDE app.  For us, it was check-out day and when they scanned my band for early entry, it would not clear me, and I was asked if it was either day for us, and then they had me show them the reservation on my phone.  It wasn't difficult, but it did hold up the line a bit, and I had to dig my phone out and open the app, etc... so just be ready for that if asked.

This may be something they fix at some point, but I could tell it was a common thing. This was October 3rd I believe.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mome Rath said:


> I would add a "don't be surprised" tip of; don't be surprised if it is either check-in day for you or check-out day that they ask to see your hotel reservation on the MDE app.  For us, it was check-out day and when they scanned my band for early entry, it would not clear me, and I was asked if it was either day for us, and then they had me show them the reservation on my phone.  It wasn't difficult, but it did hold up the line a bit, and I had to dig my phone out and open the app, etc... so just be ready for that if asked.
> 
> This may be something they fix at some point, but I could tell it was a common thing. This was October 3rd I believe.


Thanks, post updated.


----------



## srauseo

Mome Rath said:


> I would add a "don't be surprised" tip of; don't be surprised if it is either check-in day for you or check-out day that they ask to see your hotel reservation on the MDE app.  For us, it was check-out day and when they scanned my band for early entry, it would not clear me, and I was asked if it was either day for us, and then they had me show them the reservation on my phone.  It wasn't difficult, but it did hold up the line a bit, and I had to dig my phone out and open the app, etc... so just be ready for that if asked.
> 
> This may be something they fix at some point, but I could tell it was a common thing. This was October 3rd I believe.



Can confirm that the same thing happened to us at AK on our check-out day (yesterday). Just took a little bit to resolve but good to be aware of.


----------



## lovethattink

Thank you for starting the thread @scrappinginontario!!


----------



## srauseo

It's actually 7am for AK if the official park opening is 8am (7:30 ETPE). And now EPCOT is back to 10am opening so it would probably be 9am (9:30 ETPE). It might be easier to say Park Opening Time -60 minutes or POT -30 minutes or some such shorthand that allows for the variability of opening time.

Also, can confirm that Safari is not open during ETPE. We went there after Pandora and the sign out front said 8:15 opening but they were allowing folks into the queue and actually started boarding trucks a little before 8:15.

(edited to adopt ETPE acronym!)


----------



## menotyou21

Thank you for doing this.  I'll do my best to help get accurate info. I'm an eligible guest for Early Entry.  No offense, but writing EE makes me think of Expedition Everest.....not that I have a better abbreviation. 

We are doing MK (Oct 13) and HS (Oct 14).

For Oct 13 at MK: We plan to arrive via private driver at TTC, close to 7:45am. 
Posted park hours are 9am-9pm with EarlyE at 8:30am.

For Oct 14 at HS: We plan to arrive via private driver close to 7:45am. 
Posted park hours are 9am-9pm with EarlyE at 8:30am.


----------



## CarolynFH

Hmm, just thinking about possible abbreviations to avoid confusion with Expedition Everest. Early Morning Entry, EME? Morning Early Entry, MEE?


----------



## menotyou21

CarolynFH said:


> Hmm, just thinking about possible abbreviations to avoid confusion with Expedition Everest. Early Morning Entry, EME? Morning Early Entry, MEE?


I'm not creative....but on my MDE Disney has it listed as "Early Theme Park Entry", but I highly doubt abbreviating that will be helpful LOL


----------



## scrappinginontario

srauseo said:


> And now EPCOT is back to 10am opening so it would probably be 9am (9:30 EE).



It was posted on another thread that this morning the parking lot to Epcot opened one hour before Early Entry.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Decided after reading suggestions the best abbreviation is to go with exactly what Disney is calling this so I've changed Post 1 to Early Theme Park Entry (ETPE).  Makes is easier to keep track of when we refer to it exactly as Disney does.


----------



## anne60

We are staying offsite and will be driving to each park. Since we have two little ones (5 and 2 with a stroller), I am thinking if we shoot to get to the MK parking lot by 7:45, we should be able to be ready to enter Fantasy land by the 9 am opening for off site. Is this a good estimate?


----------



## scrappinginontario

anne60 said:


> We are staying offsite and will be driving to each park. Since we have two little ones (5 and 2 with a stroller), I am thinking if we shoot to get to the MK parking lot by 7:45, we should be able to be ready to enter Fantasy land by the 9 am opening for off site. Is this a good estimate?


Yes, arriving at the Ticket and Transportation parking lot by 7:45 will give you time to get to the MK by 9:00.  That being said, I would try to arrive at the MK parking booths by 7:30 as you may encounter a line there as both onsite and offsite guests will be making their way to the MK.


----------



## suzy_q

Just in case someone has experience walking to MK from GF for ETPE--what time did you start walking over? We will be walking over this Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## aeasterling

I'd like to know if anyone has done Early Entry and was a guest at Swan or Dolphin.  What did you show to validate eligibility?  We are there Oct 23-31 and I hadn't planned on purchasing Magic Bands.


----------



## OnlyDisney

We entered Epcot at International Gateway on Sunday October 10.  We were asked what resort we were staying at (Caribbean) and what was our check out day (today).  We were waved through without having to bring up our resort info on our phone.  At the time I assumed it was a glitch on their end.  I guess they can't read check out day so we'll be prepared to show next time.


----------



## jhlmendez

aeasterling said:


> I'd like to know if anyone has done Early Entry and was a guest at Swan or Dolphin.  What did you show to validate eligibility?  We are there Oct 23-31 and I hadn't planned on purchasing Magic Bands.



same, though you're there for a few extra days.  was not planning on buying magic bands since as a Swan guest, they're pretty much only good as tickets.  is there a card or something we can get?


----------



## disneyfan150

suzy_q said:


> Just in case someone has experience walking to MK from GF for ETPE--what time did you start walking over? We will be walking over this Saturday. Thanks!


The following does not answer your question. But I thought I'd share my experience anyway. Your experience may be different. I wasn't sure how crowded the walkway entrance would be. But it worked out great for us. In June, before ETPE of course, we used the walkway on two mornings. There were just a few others on the walkway. We arrived at security some 25 minutes prior to it opening. Even at the time security opened, very few families had arrived. As we approached the tap point, the masses from the regular entrance were pouring in. The walkway was a great way to start the day.  We enjoyed taking the boat back to GF when we left.


----------



## menotyou21

MK today Oct 13: I had a party of 12; we are at a partner hotel that is allowed ETPE. Arrived to TTC at 7:45 via private driver. Were scanned into MK at 8:00. At Tomorrowland they had a row of CMs. She scanned my MB and asked how many. I said 12 and she said ok, party of 12 go. That was it. No other scan.  We opted for rope drop heading to 7DMT. They dropped at 8:25 exactly. At tea cups they were yelling 7DMT was down. We headed to Space. Had a posted wait of 35min; we were on the ride in 18 minutes.


----------



## menotyou21

aeasterling said:


> I'd like to know if anyone has done Early Entry and was a guest at Swan or Dolphin.  What did you show to validate eligibility?  We are there Oct 23-31 and I hadn't planned on purchasing Magic Bands.


I’m not an expert on this, but I’m staying at a Hilton partner hotel and it can be added to my MDE account. I did that by entering my Hilton reservation # directly in the MDE app. I would believed Swan/Dolphin would be the same.
Then when they scan your ticket card (since you have no MB) it would show up.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thank you to all who have shared their experiences and are helping to build Post 1.  Some questions I still have are:

*1. What time are the earliest guests being allowed to enter MK?
2. At official park opening is there a welcome show at the castle?*
3. Are non-ETPE guests at DHS being held outside the entrance or allowed inside? Answered and post 1 updated.
*4. Where are the various holding points inside the parks and are these for only ETPE guests or are non-ETPE guests being allowed in but held in a different location?
5. In Epcot, where are ETPE guests entering the front gate being held until rope drop? 
6. In Epcot, are non-ETPE guests held inside or outside the park until posted park opening time?
7. *NEW* What time does water transportation (e.g. Ferry boats from Fort Wilderness) start running?*

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mommamouseca

disneyfan150 said:


> The following does not answer your question. But I thought I'd share my experience anyway. Your experience may be different. I wasn't sure how crowded the walkway entrance would be. But it worked out great for us. In June, before ETPE of course, we used the walkway on two mornings. There were just a few others on the walkway. We arrived at security some 25 minutes prior to it opening. Even at the time security opened, very few families had arrived. As we approached the tap point, the masses from the regular entrance were pouring in. The walkway was a great way to start the day.  We enjoyed taking the boat back to GF when we left.


Did you find the walkway to be faster than the Monorail in the morning?


----------



## aeasterling

menotyou21 said:


> I’m not an expert on this, but I’m staying at a Hilton partner hotel and it can be added to my MDE account. I did that by entering my Hilton reservation # directly in the MDE app. I would believed Swan/Dolphin would be the same.
> Then when they scan your ticket card (since you have no MB) it would show up.


Yes, I've put my hotel res in MDE.  No hard ticket or card, but hopefully the app will also work.


----------



## ucfknight

scrappinginontario said:


> 3. Are non-ETPE guests at DHS being held outside the entrance or allowed inside?



Was at DHS this past Sunday.
non-ETPE guests were held outside the tapstyles until precisely 9:00 AM. The line right before 9:00 was a solid mass of humanity stretched out nearly to the security checkpoint area closest to the lake.

Resort guests with ETPE were being checked using handheld scanners by several cast members just to the left of the ticket booths and then allowed to proceed to the left-most tapstyles to enter the park.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks - will update post 1 and the question thread.  Appreciate your help!


----------



## rblesley

menotyou21 said:


> Thank you for doing this.  I'll do my best to help get accurate info. I'm an eligible guest for Early Entry.  No offense, but writing EE makes me think of Expedition Everest.....not that I have a better abbreviation.
> 
> We are doing MK (Oct 13) and HS (Oct 14).
> 
> For Oct 13 at MK: We plan to arrive via private driver at TTC, close to 7:45am.
> Posted park hours are 9am-9pm with EarlyE at 8:30am.
> 
> For Oct 14 at HS: We plan to arrive via private driver close to 7:45am.
> Posted park hours are 9am-9pm with EarlyE at 8:30am.




We are also staying at a Hilton property (Signia Bonnet Creek) starting this Sunday. We were hoping to use their first bus out (I believe 7:30 for MK and HS). Why did you choose not to use? We definitely want to be there for rope drop so willing to drive our own car or get private driver if necessary! Thanks for any insight


----------



## Mome Rath

scrappinginontario said:


> *5. In Epcot, where are ETPE guests entering the front gate being held until rope drop? *



This answer is given based on our experience on October 2nd at EPCOT at the front entrance.  After tapping in the front gate, there were signs for Early Entry pointing to the right hand side of Spaceship Earth, like you are heading toward The Land.  We were stopped while still in the walls blocking construction, just past the restrooms.

ETA: just for everyone's information, we also saw a bunch of people heading left toward the Creations shop, but I have no idea how far they got, as that day was one of the days everyone was after October 1st merch.


----------



## mickey916

Thank you for starting this thread. Already a lot of good info!


----------



## suzy_q

disneyfan150 said:


> The following does not answer your question. But I thought I'd share my experience anyway. Your experience may be different. I wasn't sure how crowded the walkway entrance would be. But it worked out great for us. In June, before ETPE of course, we used the walkway on two mornings. There were just a few others on the walkway. We arrived at security some 25 minutes prior to it opening. Even at the time security opened, very few families had arrived. As we approached the tap point, the masses from the regular entrance were pouring in. The walkway was a great way to start the day.  We enjoyed taking the boat back to GF when we left.


Thanks—this helps!


----------



## AaronRif

FYI holding in Canada when entering from IG is correct. I arrived at Epcot this morning at 8:20 am and was at the front of the security line. You are basically held at three locations. The first is outside security right past the skyliner. Around 8:45 am, they moved us to the turnstiles. Around 8:55 am, they let us into the park and held us at Canada until 9:30 am.

With it being so crowded right now, I say do Frozen first if that’s on your list and then Test Track.


----------



## disneyfan150

mommamouseca said:


> Did you find the walkway to be faster than the Monorail in the morning?


Sorry, I wasn't paying attention to the Monorail.  I read somewhere that some GF guests did arrive quickly to MK via the Monorail.  I guess I am a control freak.  I knew if I walked that I could arrive as early as possible. I have been on the Monorail when it was "holding" for traffic. It makes me so nervous. I just enjoyed knowing that I wasn't reliant on the Monorail.


----------



## menotyou21

rblesley said:


> We are also staying at a Hilton property (Signia Bonnet Creek) starting this Sunday. We were hoping to use their first bus out (I believe 7:30 for MK and HS). Why did you choose not to use? We definitely want to be there for rope drop so willing to drive our own car or get private driver if necessary! Thanks for any insight


I am at Hilton Buena Vista Palace.  I just don’t trust hotel buses. I asked the front desk 3 questions about it and they were “iffy” with the answers. So for my fam….. it’s $20 to get to the park via driver. To me the certainty of that is worth it. The guy I found a while back and continue to use….is always early; drives safely, and is very reasonable in price.


----------



## menotyou21

I did HS today (Oct 14), but I don’t feel I have better info for the first post.  We scanned in right under the Disney’s HS sign….near the middle of the entrance area.  It was only for ETPE. I didn’t notice others queuing for 9am entry.  We started in the ROTR line; line started moving at 8:05, we got to the ride queue inside at 8:29…..but when inside the actual ride; it shut down, this was just before 9am. So it made for a long morning.


----------



## mommamouseca

disneyfan150 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't paying attention to the Monorail.  I read somewhere that some GF guests did arrive quickly to MK via the Monorail.  I guess I am a control freak.  I knew if I walked that I could arrive as early as possible. I have been on the Monorail when it was "holding" for traffic. It makes me so nervous. I just enjoyed knowing that I wasn't reliant on the Monorail.


Thank you, that helps.  As a fellow control freak, it looks like I will also walk.


----------



## Pookie9922

AaronRif said:


> FYI holding in Canada when entering from IG is correct. I arrived at Epcot this morning at 8:20 am and was at the front of the security line. You are basically held at three locations. The first is outside security right past the skyliner. Around 8:45 am, they moved us to the turnstiles. Around 8:55 am, they let us into the park and held us at Canada until 9:30 am.
> 
> With it being so crowded right now, I say do Frozen first if that’s on your list and then Test Track.


Is Remy open during ETPE? if they hold you at Canada, do you have to go all the way around to get back to France or can you turn back and go counter-clockwise to France?


----------



## Akck

Pookie9922 said:


> Is Remy open during ETPE? if they hold you at Canada, do you have to go all the way around to get back to France or can you turn back and go counter-clockwise to France?



I don’t know about Remy, but you’ve always been able to stop at the bridge and wait there. Once they open, you can go counter-clockwise to France.


----------



## Marionnette

Pookie9922 said:


> Is Remy open during ETPE? if they hold you at Canada, do you have to go all the way around to get back to France or can you turn back and go counter-clockwise to France?


Remi isn't open during ETPE.


----------



## Juventus

If I have a 1 night hotel stay (say a Saturday night), can I get in the parks 30 minutes early on the Saturday ( before check in) and the Sunday?

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Juventus said:


> If I have a 1 night hotel stay (say a Saturday night), can I get in the parks 30 minutes early on the Saturday ( before check in) and the Sunday?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes although you may need to show your resort reservation on MDE as there have been some reports of some guests needing to do this on check in and check out day.


----------



## uscgrl93

I see the recommended bus departure on page 1, but I am not too clear on that so wanted to make sure: Should we arrive to the bus stop 90 minutes before park opening or 90 minutes before ETPE (so technically 2 hours before park opening)?


----------



## scrappinginontario

uscgrl93 said:


> I see the recommended bus departure on page 1, but I am not too clear on that so wanted to make sure: Should we arrive to the bus stop 90 minutes before park opening or 90 minutes before ETPE (so technically 2 hours before park opening)?



From page 1:

*Disney Buses*
Buses start running 45-60 mins before ETPE but it’s recommended to arrive at bus stop 90 mins before ETPE begins.

Yes, 2 hours before posted park opening is the recommended time to arrive towards the front of the crowds for ETPE.  Note: Buses will not be running 90 mins before ETPE but it will get you towards the front of the line when they are running.


----------



## Boardwalk III

I may be in the minority here. But if I have to arrive at a bus stop 2 hours in advance of park opening just to get  on 1-2 attractions without a line it seems counterproductive.  I’d rather avoid the 6:00 daily wake-up on vacation  and then use Genie plus or ILL$ to achieve the same result for any key attractions. Also, because we stay deluxe (DVC) we will take advantage of the MK and Epcot late night hours.

Obviously it’s personal preference but am I off base here? Waiting in line for 30 minutes at the bus stop, and then another 45 minutes or so to get into the park is a lot of “line time” to avoid a line at the actual attraction


----------



## scrappinginontario

Boardwalk III said:


> I may be in the minority here. But if I have to arrive at a bus stop 2 hours in advance of park opening just to get  on 1-2 attractions without a line it seems counterproductive.  I’d rather avoid the 6:00 daily wake-up on vacation  and then use Genie plus or ILL$ to achieve the same result for any key attractions. Also, because we stay deluxe (DVC) we will take advantage of the MK and Epcot late night hours.
> 
> Obviously it’s personal preference but am I off base here? Waiting in line for 30 minutes at the bus stop, and then another 45 minutes or so to get into the park is a lot of “line time” to avoid a line at the actual attraction


It is early but it answered the question asked about what time to get in line in order to take full advantage of ETPE and be at the front of the crowd.

Not all are able to afford Deluxe accommodations so ETPE is a great option for those who wish to take full advantage of their time at WDW without the up-charges of G+ or ILL$.


----------



## Boardwalk III

scrappinginontario said:


> It is early but it answered the question asked about what time to get in line in order to take full advantage of ETPE and be at the front of the crowd.
> 
> Not all are able to afford Deluxe accommodations so ETPE is a great option for those who wish to take full advantage of their time at WDW and aloud the up-charges of G+ or ILL$.



Yes, sorry, I shouldn’t have tagged your post. My comments were not in response to yours but just a general comment on ETPE overall. And completely understood about not having the late night option, and avoiding additional costs. As mentioned, I suspect my opinion is in the minority


----------



## uscgrl93

Boardwalk III said:


> Yes, sorry, I shouldn’t have tagged your post. My comments were not in response to yours but just a general comment on ETPE overall. And completely understood about not having the late night option, and avoiding additional costs. As mentioned, I suspect my opinion is in the minority



You aren't really in the minority ... we just happen to be early risers! We plan on purchasing Genie+ and ILL at the end of the month but still love to get to the parks super early! Nothing like hanging at the quiet bus stop with a hot cup of coffee in the mornings and moseying around a quieter park! We always stay deluxe too, but our next trip is Thursday - Monday and the late hours are only Mondays and Wednesdays right now so unfortunately we just miss that. It will be interesting to test out how Genie+ and ILL in addition to ETPE works out. I will be watching posts closely starting October 19. We will have 7 days to hear from others before we try it out for ourselves and see the benefits or not.


----------



## akpetz

I can’t seem to find an answer to this anywhere. If we Uber/Lyft from our Disney springs hotel to ttc, how early to does the monorail run to MK? If we get there at 7:30 will we just have to hold at ttc or is the monorail running to the MK gates for early entry guests? Is there any other way to get closer for MK early entry?

Our hotel is a partner hotel so we qualify, and we only have a very short 2 day trip so want to maximize our time. Thanks In advance for any advice!


----------



## Jacq7414

Boardwalk III said:


> Yes, sorry, I shouldn’t have tagged your post. My comments were not in response to yours but just a general comment on ETPE overall. And completely understood about not having the late night option, and avoiding additional costs. As mentioned, I suspect my opinion is in the minority


Nah I kind of feel the same. My daughter hates waking up early. We do it lol but she’d rather sleep in if she can. We are staying at a deluxe so will definitely take advantage of the nighttime hours. May use genie+ Some days too


----------



## chaoskids

Has anyone driven or used Uber for ETPE at Animal Kingdom? I'd like to know what time they began letting cars in?

Thank you!


----------



## scrappinginontario

akpetz said:


> I can’t seem to find an answer to this anywhere. If we Uber/Lyft from our Disney springs hotel to ttc, how early to does the monorail run to MK? If we get there at 7:30 will we just have to hold at ttc or is the monorail running to the MK gates for early entry guests? Is there any other way to get closer for MK early entry?
> 
> Our hotel is a partner hotel so we qualify, and we only have a very short 2 day trip so want to maximize our time. Thanks In advance for any advice!





chaoskids said:


> Has anyone driven or used Uber for ETPE at Animal Kingdom? I'd like to know what time they began letting cars in?
> 
> Thank you!


Parking lots are opening approx. 1 hours before ETPE begins so Uber/Lyft would be allowed to enter then also.


----------



## chaoskids

scrappinginontario said:


> Parking lots are opening approx. 1 hours before ETPE begins so Uber/Lyft would be allowed to enter then also.



Thank you!!


----------



## soniam

akpetz said:


> I can’t seem to find an answer to this anywhere. If we Uber/Lyft from our Disney springs hotel to ttc, how early to does the monorail run to MK? If we get there at 7:30 will we just have to hold at ttc or is the monorail running to the MK gates for early entry guests? Is there any other way to get closer for MK early entry?
> 
> Our hotel is a partner hotel so we qualify, and we only have a very short 2 day trip so want to maximize our time. Thanks In advance for any advice!



I hope someone answers this for you. In the past, the ferry and monorails did not run until 1 hour to 30 minutes before regular park opening. This was even true for AM EMH. I think the assumption is that hotel guests are taking buses, hotel monorail, or walking. I hope they don't do this though, but be prepared if no one answers your question.


----------



## Tiggr88

So if RD from IG and not interested in Frozen, does it makes sense to try TT at RD? Or is it too much of a disadvantage?


----------



## Tiggr88

Is Tomorrowland the only entry point for the early morning? If I want to get to 7DMT or Peter Pan I need to go through Tomorrowland? 

*Magic Kingdom:* All guests will be allowed access to the park approx. xx mins before posted park opening time. Those eligible for ETPE will have their bands scanned at the hub entrance to Tomorrowland approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time and be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below). Guests staying offsite will be directed towards Adventureland and held until posted park opening. (_Is there a quick opening show?_)


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tiggr88 said:


> Is Tomorrowland the only entry point for the early morning? If I want to get to 7DMT or Peter Pan I need to go through Tomorrowland?
> 
> *Magic Kingdom:* All guests will be allowed access to the park approx. xx mins before posted park opening time. Those eligible for ETPE will have their bands scanned at the hub entrance to Tomorrowland approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time and be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below). Guests staying offsite will be directed towards Adventureland and held until posted park opening. (_Is there a quick opening show?_)


So far this is all that has been reported as the entrances from the other side of the hub (Adventureland and Liberty Square) are being used to hold non-resort guests.  

If anything is different, please post and I’ll update post 1.


----------



## Luisfba

I've never done rope drop before, but want to give it a go next trip (staying on site). That said, I'm sure it'll be hard to get the girls (16,12) to get up early enough to be able to get there significantly before park open. As a resort guest.. with the current setup where resort guests are getting that extra 30 min, could it work out to shoot for getting there shortly before the early entry window opens? That would get me pretty much at the tail end of the resort guest group but still gets me the early park entry and ahead of the rest of the group?


----------



## shawthorne44

soniam said:


> I hope someone answers this for you. In the past, the ferry and monorails did not run until 1 hour to 30 minutes before regular park opening. This was even true for AM EMH. I think the assumption is that hotel guests are taking buses, hotel monorail, or walking. I hope they don't do this though, but be prepared if no one answers your question.



I'll need to know this too.   We are staying onsite and driving everywhere but MK.   But, I wanted our first visit to MK to be as Walt intended with the slow reveal/immersion of the transportation. 

If that would mean being held someplace and getting behind early entry crowds, we can start our first MK visit in the afternoon with park hoppers.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Luisfba said:


> I've never done rope drop before, but want to give it a go next trip (staying on site). That said, I'm sure it'll be hard to get the girls (16,12) to get up early enough to be able to get there significantly before park open. As a resort guest.. with the current setup where resort guests are getting that extra 30 min, could it work out to shoot for getting there shortly before the early entry window opens? That would get me pretty much at the tail end of the resort guest group but still gets me the early park entry and ahead of the rest of the group?


You will have an advantage over offsite guests but if you head to any of the more popular attractions, a number of onsite guests will be in front of you.  You will be in the middle of the crowds which is better than being at the back. 


shawthorne44 said:


> I'll need to know this too.   We are staying onsite and driving everywhere but MK.   But, I wanted our first visit to MK to be as Walt intended with the slow reveal/immersion of the transportation.
> 
> If that would mean being held someplace and getting behind early entry crowds, we can start our first MK visit in the afternoon with park hoppers.


What resort are you staying at?  If you're staying at a resort with bus transportation, those traditionally arrive with plenty of time for ETPE, you'll just want to arrive at your stop as early as you can and preferably 90 mins before ETPE begins.

If you're at a monorail resort and want to be towards the front, I highly recommend walking to MK.  Yes, if you're too early you may be held at some point but, you will be allowed to proceed in time to arrive for ETPE.


----------



## shawthorne44

scrappinginontario said:


> What resort are you staying at? If you're staying at a resort with bus transportation, those traditionally arrive with plenty of time for ETPE, you'll just want to arrive at your stop as early as you can and preferably 90 mins before ETPE begins.
> 
> If you're at a monorail resort and want to be towards the front, I highly recommend walking to MK. Yes, if you're too early you may be held at some point but, you will be allowed to proceed in time to arrive for ETPE.



Fort Wilderness. So, we will generally take boat to MK, and the car to everywhere else. But for our first MK visit, I am looking forward to the TTC/ferry arrival as an iconic experience. 
We are early birds, so will do early entry.


----------



## scrappinginontario

shawthorne44 said:


> Fort Wilderness. So, we will generally take boat to MK, and the car to everywhere else. But for our first MK visit, I am looking forward to the TTC/ferry arrival as an iconic experience.
> We are early birds, so will do early entry.


Thanks!  Hoping someone responds to your question and I will update Post 1 with their information.


----------



## Tiggr88

Thanks, Does anyone know if they are using the entrance by Tea Cups that is typically used for 7DMT? I guess there still isn't a direct entry into FantasyLand either then?


----------



## wisblue

Tiggr88 said:


> Thanks, Does anyone know if they are using the entrance by Tea Cups that is typically used for 7DMT? I guess there still isn't a direct entry into FantasyLand either then?



I don’t know about the current Early Entry, but before the Pandemic when there was EMH at MK and they scanned bands to the right of the castle, there were two hold points: the one that heads toward the teacups where the crowd would form for 7DMT, and the one that went straight into Tomorrowland where guests would generally be headed to Space Mountain.

If you wanted to go to something like Peter Pan first, you would join the 7DMT crowd but stay to the left around the curve while others went to the right to get in the 7DMT queue. We did that once and it was pretty easy to get to PP before any line had formed at all. 

I assume that’s the way it is now unless someone reports otherwise. .


----------



## Tiggr88

I did hear on another board that they were lined up at the teacups to get to Fantasyland and early entry was let past the ropes at 8:30. Makes sense since I would expect 7DMT would be the same hub spoke. Resort guests had to wait until 9.


----------



## Suebee33

Tiggr88 said:


> Is Tomorrowland the only entry point for the early morning? If I want to get to 7DMT or Peter Pan I need to go through Tomorrowland?
> 
> *Magic Kingdom:* All guests will be allowed access to the park approx. xx mins before posted park opening time. Those eligible for ETPE will have their bands scanned at the hub entrance to Tomorrowland approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time and be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below). Guests staying offsite will be directed towards Adventureland and held until posted park opening. (_Is there a quick opening show?_)



Is this correct? That all off-site guests will be funneled through Adventureland??! I was hoping to head to Space Mtn at 9am, but that's a long hike from Adventureland.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Suebee33 said:


> Is this correct? That all off-site guests will be funneled through Adventureland??! I was hoping to head to Space Mtn at 9am, but that's a long hike from Adventureland.


My understanding is that offsite guests are held towards Adventureland until official park opening time as the Tomorrowland side is being used for ETPE resort guests.  At park opening you'll be able to enter via any entry point but if you're there early it sounds like you'll be waiting towards Adventureland.  Not sure if it's easier to go in Adventureland and make your way around to Space Mtn or, go against the flow to try and get to Space Mtn via Tomorrowland?  I guess it depends on how early you arrive as it's our understanding that you won't be able to queue up near Tomorrowland.

As always, if this information is not correct, please advise.


----------



## wisblue

Suebee33 said:


> Is this correct? That all off-site guests will be funneled through Adventureland??! I was hoping to head to Space Mtn at 9am, but that's a long hike from Adventureland.



I don’t think it was like that. I think someone who wanted to go to Space Mountain could hang out by the hub in front of the castle and go directly into Tomorrowland at regular park opening time.


----------



## Tiggr88

scrappinginontario said:


> My understanding is that offsite guests are held towards Adventureland until official park opening time as the Tomorrowland side is being used for ETPE resort guests.  At park opening you'll be able to enter via any entry point but if you're there early it sounds like you'll be waiting towards Adventureland.  Not sure if it's easier to go in Adventureland and make your way around to Space Mtn or, go against the flow to try and get to Space Mtn via Tomorrowland?  I guess it depends on how early you arrive as it's our understanding that you won't be able to queue up near Tomorrowland.
> 
> As always, if this information is not correct, please advise.


I haven't heard a direct report yet but logistically what probably makes sense is that they send non-resort people over the Adventureland to queue up before 8:30. Once they have opened the hub spokes for fantasyland and Tomorrowland at 8:30, it would make sense that they might allow non-resort people to queue up then. Otherwise they would just have a mass of people hanging out in the hub, which many may be doing for the welcome show anyway, which I think is running again, correct? Either way, I'm sure they would let people into the Tomorrowland and Fantasyland areas at 9AM, so I doubt it would make sense to walk all the way around from Adventureland.


----------



## Tiggr88

This has been live now long enough that I'm surprised we haven't had real reports from people on-site. I'm even more surprised that I haven't seen this explained by any of the planning sites or news sites yet. If someone has seen it, please point it out.


----------



## suzy_q

I was at Magic Kingdom on Saturday. I was in the ETPE line by the teacups by 8:20. They let us through at 8:25 and I still had a 45 min wait for 7DMT!


----------



## menotyou21

akpetz said:


> I can’t seem to find an answer to this anywhere. If we Uber/Lyft from our Disney springs hotel to ttc, how early to does the monorail run to MK? If we get there at 7:30 will we just have to hold at ttc or is the monorail running to the MK gates for early entry guests? Is there any other way to get closer for MK early entry?
> 
> Our hotel is a partner hotel so we qualify, and we only have a very short 2 day trip so want to maximize our time. Thanks In advance for any advice!


Here is my earlier post on our MK day:
MK today Oct 13: I had a party of 12; we are at a partner hotel that is allowed ETPE. Arrived to TTC at 7:45 via private driver. Were scanned into MK at 8:00. At Tomorrowland they had a row of CMs. She scanned my MB and asked how many. I said 12 and she said ok, party of 12 go. That was it. No other scan. We opted for rope drop heading to 7DMT. They dropped at 8:25 exactly. At tea cups they were yelling 7DMT was down. We headed to Space. Had a posted wait of 35min; we were on the ride in 18 minutes.

Additionally - to directly answer your question: on our day, the express monorail was not running at 7:45am. We immediately took the ferry boat; however as we walked up to the dock, another ferry boat was already headed to MK; which means they were running prior to 7:45am. We had almost no wait. As mentioned above, we arrived at TTC via private driver (from Disney springs partner hotel) at 7:45am and were scanned into the MK gate by 8:00am. This was an ETPE day beginning at 8:30am, regular park opening at 9:00am.


----------



## menotyou21

wisblue said:


> I don’t know about the current Early Entry, but before the Pandemic when there was EMH at MK and they scanned bands to the right of the castle, there were two hold points: the one that heads toward the teacups where the crowd would form for 7DMT, and the one that went straight into Tomorrowland where guests would generally be headed to Space Mountain.
> 
> If you wanted to go to something like Peter Pan first, you would join the 7DMT crowd but stay to the left around the curve while others went to the right to get in the 7DMT queue. We did that once and it was pretty easy to get to PP before any line had formed at all.
> 
> I assume that’s the way it is now unless someone reports otherwise. .


This is exactly what they did on Oct 13.


----------



## menotyou21

wisblue said:


> I don’t think it was like that. I think someone who wanted to go to Space Mountain could hang out by the hub in front of the castle and go directly into Tomorrowland at regular park opening time.


Non resort guests were allowed into the hub area on Oct 13.


----------



## princess0218

Hi, we leave next week for our first Disney trip in over 10 years and I’m having trouble placing where things are at Epcot since it’s been a while. We plan to rope drop Epcot and we will have early magic hours. What is the best plan of action? I think Frozen will be our first ride of choice. 
thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Robo

princess0218 said:


> I think Frozen will be our first ride of choice.


Enter the front gates.
Walk under Spaceship Earth.
Follow the signs to World Showcase/Norway/Frozen.


----------



## soniam

shawthorne44 said:


> Fort Wilderness. So, we will generally take boat to MK, and the car to everywhere else. But for our first MK visit, I am looking forward to the TTC/ferry arrival as an iconic experience.
> We are early birds, so will do early entry.



The Ft Wilderness boats haven't been running until about 30 minutes before park opening anyway. So, even if they do operate before EE starts, it's probably only 30 minutes before the early entry starts. We took the bus to MK in July when going to MK to get there early for regular opening.


----------



## jvz82

We're at Disney now and I'm trying to figure out how early to get to Epcot. We arrived at HS and AK about an hour early this week so we could RD for FoP and ROTR. They let us into HS a full hour early, and AK they let us in about 30 minutes early. Epcot opens at 9:30 (for resort guests), should we get to that park an hour early? It seems like there aren't the same "big ticket" rides that the other parks have, and I don't want to get there an hour early for no reason. Has anyone been to Epcot this week or recently who knows how soon they'll let us in?


----------



## Disney.Dreamin.Dee

Are you a resort guest?
If so I'd say arrive 20 minutes prior to resort guest early entry. 
If not then I would not arrive until 20 minutes prior to regular park opening.


----------



## sponica

I'd go about 30 minutes early, especially if I wanted to ride frozen ever after standby.


----------



## jvz82

Disney.Dreamin.Dee said:


> Are you a resort guest?
> If so I'd say arrive 20 minutes prior to resort guest early entry.
> If not then I would not arrive until 20 minutes prior to regular park opening.



Yes! We are resort guests. Ok, so 20-30 minutes early is probably early enough it sounds like. 

We're fine to head there earlier, if it's necessary. We do plan to ride Frozen standby. But I'm not sure how necessary it is to arrive an hour early like we did for ROTR.


----------



## shawthorne44

soniam said:


> The Ft Wilderness boats haven't been running until about 30 minutes before park opening anyway. So, even if they do operate before EE starts, it's probably only 30 minutes before the early entry starts. We took the bus to MK in July when going to MK to get there early for regular opening.



Well, that bites.   But, thanks for telling me. 
I keep going back and forth on whether to keep the on or off-site reservations. Except for the first time, we were going to take the boats when going to MK. If that delays us getting to early entry... Of course, July was before they start early entry. So, maybe the boats will start early enough to be respectably near the front. We drive to Florida, and a car is quicker than Disney buses, except for MK. So, that is why I focused on MK Resorts.


----------



## Violetspider

Robo said:


> Enter the front gates.
> Walk under Spaceship Earth.
> Follow the signs to World Showcase/Norway/Frozen.


How much of a disadvantage is the International Gateway during EE if you want to head to Frozen first? I'm at AOA and plan on using the Skyliner. Being held in Canada would seem to be a bit of disadvantage, but then again the construction walls by GOTG could negate that?


----------



## hhisc16

Why is Adventureland not included in this?
I could not find anything to explain it yet.


----------



## Violetspider

hhisc16 said:


> Why is Adventureland not included in this?
> I could not find anything to explain it yet.


Not sure why, but likely has to do with staffing. It was generally closed during EMH back in the day as well.


----------



## CarolynFH

Violetspider said:


> How much of a disadvantage is the International Gateway during EE if you want to head to Frozen first? I'm at AOA and plan on using the Skyliner. Being held in Canada would seem to be a bit of disadvantage, but then again the construction walls by GOTG could negate that?


Entering through the IG is not a disadvantage when heading to Frozen first. Multiple posts prepandemic established that.


----------



## SCDisneyfanatic

jvz82 said:


> Yes! We are resort guests. Ok, so 20-30 minutes early is probably early enough it sounds like.
> 
> We're fine to head there earlier, if it's necessary. We do plan to ride Frozen standby. But I'm not sure how necessary it is to arrive an hour early like we did for ROTR.


Please respond back with how that works out for Frozen.  We are there next Tuesday and Frozen is the one ride my granddaughters will have to ride.  We are resort guests so can enter 30 minutes early.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Violetspider said:


> How much of a disadvantage is the International Gateway during EE if you want to head to Frozen first? I'm at AOA and plan on using the Skyliner. Being held in Canada would seem to be a bit of disadvantage, but then again the construction walls by GOTG could negate that?





SCDisneyfanatic said:


> Please respond back with how that works out for Frozen.  We are there next Tuesday and Frozen is the one ride my granddaughters will have to ride.  We are resort guests so can enter 30 minutes early.  Thanks in advance!


 Entering by either front entrance or International Gateway should get you to Norway around the same time.   The key to a shorter line is more where you are in the EE crowd entering the parks once the 'rope drops' as opposed to front/IG entrance.

It is recommended if you want to be at the front of the EE crowd that you arrive at your resort transportation 90 mins before EE begins.  That will play in more than which entrance you arrive from.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

At AoA now. Today was my MK day. 830 early entry/9am for the public.

Bus showed up at about 7:25.

They packed us in the bus....like pre-covid days.

Pulled into the bus depot about 7:43.

There were about 40 people in each line for the tapstiles upon my arrival.

Let us in the park about 7:50/7:51 today.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I will say for those at swan or dolphin I had my reservation in MDE, but morning we headed to Epcot we had a room issue that required us to be switched meaning our reservation status appeared checked out so the magic band and MDE weren't showing anything.  I grabbed my room card and the girl let us in.. I would suggest maybe keeping a screen shot of your reservation on hand incase the key card doesn't work with every CM


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

At Art of Animation today and went to Hollywood studios.

I arrived the Skylliner station about 10 minutes before 7:00 and there were already approximately 25 or 30 people in line.

They had us stage inside the shelter about 7:15 or so and at about 7:24 they dispatched us from the station over to the transfer station near cbr.

We were held there briefly and about 7:27 they started dispatching cars from the transfer station over to Hollywood studios.

I was walking inside Hollywood studios at 7:34 a.m. .


----------



## Claire82013

I was wondering if Kilimajaro Safaris is open in the extra half hour for resort guests. We were hoping to rope drop this as the animals are more active in the morning.


----------



## Robo

Claire82013 said:


> the animals are more active in the morning.


Largely, an often-repeated misconception in regard to this attraction.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

that is probably true, I have never experienced a lack of active animals regardless of the time of day. Some of course may be more active than others, but many animals sleep a lot.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Claire82013 said:


> I was wondering if Kilimajaro Safaris is open in the extra half hour for resort guests. We were hoping to rope drop this as the animals are more active in the morning.


No, Kilimanjaro Safaris are not open during ETPE hours.  Post 1 lists all attractions that are normally open in each park.


----------



## Claire82013

scrappinginontario said:


> No, Kilimanjaro Safaris are not open during ETPE hours.  Post 1 lists all attractions that are normally open in each park.


Thanks for the answer! Didn't know there was a sub for this.


----------



## menotyou21

Apologies - I forgot to post about our Epcot day.  I noticed quite a few questions related to Epcot, so here is how my ETPE played out:

Oct 16: Park open 10am; ETPE 9:30am - We wanted to be "early" since we had scored BG12 on Remy, so we arrived at Epcot via private driver at 8:35am. They had the ETPE group scan in on the right and held the other visitors to the left. They let us in to almost under SE; at 8:50am they let us go back to the constructions walls near Guardians. My group was on the front of this crowd; while 2 CMs held the group there until 9:28am. At 9:28am they "led" the way to TT; in an effort to keep the crowd from going crazy.

A couple observations related to this:
1. By about 9:15am, I could NOT see the end of the crowd behind me. That is how deep the crowd became. Personally, if I were attempting FEA first, I would use the back entrance (sorry, I have no details on ETPE for that entrance). From the reports I've read, it would appear the back entrance does not queue a ton of people like the front....I suspect it's solely related to the larger group wanting TT first.
2. We did TT with almost no wait; we were probably the 2nd group at the computer design spot. After, we immediately went to FEA and it had a posted wait time of 45 minutes. We were in line and done the ride in 40 minutes. We went back to Remy after this; they were boarding groups 1-17 (again we were BG2) and we had to wait about 25 minutes.

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## buyerbrad

When does this promotion end?


----------



## scrappinginontario

buyerbrad said:


> When does this promotion end?


It started shortly before Oct 1, 2021 and was originally promoted as part of the 50th Anniversary Celebration so I would anticipate it lasting for 18 months.  An official end date was not announced by Disney.


----------



## elgerber

For those asking about FEA …we did not utilize the early entry on Tuesday as I had paid for Remy and FEA. But we did happen to enter before the 9 am actual opening. We tapped into FEA about 9:02 and the non resort crowds had not yet arrived, and the standby line was already 35 minutes long and way longer when we got off.


----------



## Missmaureen78

I think I saw somewhere that the answer is no, but can't find it:  Can you take an Uber to Contemporary for breakfast and then walk to MK?  We're staying at All Star Music and not super thrilled about getting to the bus stop and waiting for 90 minutes (and then getting on a packed bus.)

We're not worried about being at the front of the pack since we're not planning on rushing to a headliner, so trying to figure out what's easiest/least stressful.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Missmaureen78 said:


> I think I saw somewhere that the answer is no, but can't find it:  Can you take an Uber to Contemporary for breakfast and then walk to MK?  We're staying at All Star Music and not super thrilled about getting to the bus stop and waiting for 90 minutes (and then getting on a packed bus.)
> 
> We're not worried about being at the front of the pack since we're not planning on rushing to a headliner, so trying to figure out what's easiest/least stressful.


No, you may not take a ride share to the Contemporary.  You may take a ride share to the TTC and then take either the monitail or ferry from there.


----------



## soniam

Missmaureen78 said:


> I think I saw somewhere that the answer is no, but can't find it:  Can you take an Uber to Contemporary for breakfast and then walk to MK?  We're staying at All Star Music and not super thrilled about getting to the bus stop and waiting for 90 minutes (and then getting on a packed bus.)
> 
> We're not worried about being at the front of the pack since we're not planning on rushing to a headliner, so trying to figure out what's easiest/least stressful.





scrappinginontario said:


> No, you may not take a ride share to the Contemporary.  You may take a ride share to the TTC and then take either the monitail or ferry from there.



You can take a ride share to Contempo if you have a breakfast reservation there. Otherwise, it's pretty hit or miss if they will let you in.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

I am at the CBR transfer station (755am) and they are holding us until approximately 8:30 to dispatch us over to Epcot.

There are only about 12 to 15 people in front of me.


----------



## ZeeWP

@*scrappinginontario on the MK rides open during ETPE, can we have a line in there saying the lands that are open and closed? "Fantasyland and Tomorrowland are the only ones open during ETPE" I think that will help people narrow down quicker. *


----------



## Bellagirl

I thought Contempo was quick service only and you could not Uber for quick service?  Would be interested to know if this was a quick service reservation and you were able to enter.  Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Bellagirl said:


> I thought Contempo was quick service only and you could not Uber for quick service?  Would be interested to know if this was a quick service reservation and you were able to enter.  Thanks!


You are correct that you cannot get a dining reservation for a quick service location so picking up quick service food at the Contemporary does not qualify a guest to be dropped off by a ride share service.  

I believe @soniam may have been using 'Contempo' as a short form for 'Contemporary' but that's just my guess.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ZeeWP said:


> @*scrappinginontario on the MK rides open during ETPE, can we have a line in there saying the lands that are open and closed? "Fantasyland and Tomorrowland are the only ones open during ETPE" I think that will help people narrow down quicker. *


Thank you for your suggestion.  Post 1 has been updated.


----------



## kabbie

Forgive me if this has been asked & answered, but even though Ratatouille is not open during ETPE, is the queue line open so you get in line before park opens?  If so, how early can you get in line?


----------



## scrappinginontario

kabbie said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked & answered, but even though Ratatouille is not open during ETPE, is the queue line open so you get in line before park opens?  If so, how early can you get in line?


This ride is only available via Boarding Group or paid ILL$.  There is not a standby line for Ratatouille.


----------



## Tiggr88

Claire82013 said:


> I was wondering if Kilimajaro Safaris is open in the extra half hour for resort guests. We were hoping to rope drop this as the animals are more active in the morning.


Not only is it not open, but technically it dos not open until 8:15. if today is typical, they will have the rope up outside of KS. At a little after 8 they will lead the line into the queue and the ride will start around 8:15. 

That may change when the clocks turn back. Apparently they need to give themselves and the animals enough time after dawn to be ready. You can check the official attraction hours in the app anytime.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Today at Art of Animation the animal kingdom bus showed up at 6:18 a.m. and the driver pulled out at 6:22 a.m.

I happened to have good luck with that early pickup.

I was one of the first 15 people waiting outside the security checkpoint.

I was able to line up first at a tap style and was probably the very first person in the park this morning.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Today's report from AoA

MK day Oct 24th 2021---8:30 opening for resort guests/9am for the general public

651 left room
654 I was the second one there  
701 bus queue was 33 percent full.
709 bus arrived and we have 2 ecvs to load
722 we are driving past the MK parking lots
725 taking a left into the MK bus depot
731 driver released us from the bus….we had to wait until it was 730….no earlier than that
734 at security…about 25 people back


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

There is rain forecasted for the time window I would be standing outside and/or walking over to TT or Frozen for ETPE and/or rope drop at Epcot.
I do not feel like doing that.
I will be going to the park later in the day.


----------



## Tiggr88

Just wanted to update based on my daughter's experience at MK yesterday. She got to the park entrance around 7:45 (from a bus from CBR) but I don't think they opened the turnstiles until 8. They then were held at the entrance to Tomorrowland until 8:30. 

People going to Fantasyland and SDMT were held at the hub spoke entrance by Tea Cups. So they are definitely using that entrance as well to separate Fantasyland vs Tomorrowland guests in case someone wants to update the first post to clarify.


----------



## nurseberta

How early do you need to get to the tapstiles in order to be at the front of the line for RD rides like 7DMT, FOP and RR?  Will be staying at BWI so can walk to HS just not sure what time to get there. Hopin we can still grab a quick breakfast at 7am and head over


----------



## scrappinginontario

nurseberta said:


> How early do you need to get to the tapstiles in order to be at the front of the line for RD rides like 7DMT, FOP and RR?  Will be staying at BWI so can walk to HS just not sure what time to get there. Hopin we can still grab a quick breakfast at 7am and head over


Your question has been merged with Everything Early Entry.  Post 1 has the information you're looking for.


----------



## moorish

If we are staying at Poly and going to MK for ETPE, what transportation option starts the earliest: resort monorail, walking to TTC for express monorail or walking to TTC for ferry? I read everything but am still unclear.


----------



## scrappinginontario

moorish said:


> If we are staying at Poly and going to MK for ETPE, what transportation option starts the earliest: resort monorail, walking to TTC for express monorail or walking to TTC for ferry? I read everything but am still unclear.


Normally walking allows you the earliest entry but it's not guaranteed.  Monorail and ferry can start at similar times.  One day one is faster and another day the other one is.  There is no real set advantage of monorail vs. ferry.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

moorish said:


> If we are staying at Poly and going to MK for ETPE, what transportation option starts the earliest: resort monorail, walking to TTC for express monorail or walking to TTC for ferry? I read everything but am still unclear.


Walk from Poly to MK.....you will be rewarded by not being dependent on any transportation schedules.


----------



## TheMick424

After reading Post 1, am I understanding this correctly: For DHS the parking lots open at the same time that the buses start running and the tapstiles open for ETPE eligible guests? (ie. 1 hour prior to ETPE?)


----------



## Boardwalk III

SCDisneyfanatic said:


> Please respond back with how that works out for Frozen.  We are there next Tuesday and Frozen is the one ride my granddaughters will have to ride.  We are resort guests so can enter 30 minutes early.  Thanks in advance!



Interested in this as well. We arrive on November 6th. Epcot has varying opening times that week by day (either 10 or 11). To do standby for Frozen do we really need to be at our gate (International gateway) a full hour before “early entry” time?


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMick424 said:


> After reading Post 1, am I understanding this correctly: For DHS the parking lots open at the same time that the buses start running and the tapstiles open for ETPE eligible guests? (ie. 1 hour prior to ETPE?)


Everything opens at approx the same time although historically the order (separated by a few mins) is walkers - buses/Skyliner - driving guests.  

Bus/Skyliner tend to start arriving a couple of minutes earlier than the cars but this can change.  There is no hard and fast rule.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Boardwalk III said:


> Interested in this as well. We arrive on November 6th. Epcot has varying opening times that week by day (either 10 or 11). To do standby for Frozen do we really need to be at our gate (International gateway) a full hour before “early entry” time?


It's really personal choice.  You don't 'need' to be there that early but, for the amount of time you delay, the ETPE line will grow exponentially.  There will be guests who walk over from the 4 Crescent Lake Resorts.  They can arrive anytime they wish.  Starting approx. 1 hour before opening, the Skyliner will begin dropping guests at IG also.

If you want to ride Frozen with the shortest possible wait, you will want to arrive as early as possible which means arriving as close to 1 hour before ETPE at the IG entrance.  If you don't mind waiting in the standby line to ride (if you don't have a LL pass) then that's an option too. 

This is a link to the data collected by Thrill Data for the past week since Genie began.  It confirms that your shortest wait of the day is consistently during ETPE as the line quickly grows and wait times stay up.

Hope this helps:  https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/attraction/epcot/frozeneverafter/2021/10/20/2021/10/26


----------



## jskbird13

aeasterling said:


> I'd like to know if anyone has done Early Entry and was a guest at Swan or Dolphin.  What did you show to validate eligibility?  We are there Oct 23-31 and I hadn't planned on purchasing Magic Bands.



I came on here looking for this answer as well.  We booked the Swan through a third party site (not through Disney) so it won't show up on the band.  Wasn't sure what we would need to prove we are eligible for the early entry.


----------



## JillyMouse

Hello! I thought I would add my Early Entry experience from my 10/20--10/24/21 trip.  Party of two - me and my college daughter, who had a two day Fall break.  We stayed at the Contemporary, and took advantage of the Early Entry on 10/21, 10/22, and 10/23.  We did purchase Genie+ for our trip, and I also qualify for a DAS, and was fortunate to have pre-registered on-line prior to our trip.  We also had a rental car, so we were nimble!


10/21 (Thursday)- Early Entry - Magic Kingdom.  We walked over to Magic Kingdom from the Contemporary. Arrived super early to the walking security check point (before 7am).  They opened the check point at 7:30am.  We were first in line.  After security, we walked to the tap styles, and were about the 10th in line.  We tapped in at 7:50am, and headed over to the Tomorrowland bridge.  Prior to the bridge, they confirmed our on-site resort status.  We were then first at the rope.  Promptly at 8:30am, we were walked over behind castmembers to the Space Mountain queue.  We were first in line!  We completed 10 attractions between 8:30am and noon, using rope drop, Genie+ LL, and my DAS pre-registration.

1 - Space Mountain - walk on
2 - Buzz lightyear - walk on
3 - Little Mermaid - walk on
4 - Haunted Mansion - Genie+ LL
5 - Tea Cups - walk on
6 - Seven Dwarves - DAS (off of ride at 9:53am)
7 - Winnie the Pooh - DAS
8 - Peter Pan - DAS advanced selection
9 - Pirates of the Caribbean - DAS selection
10 - Big Thunder - Genie+ LL

We enjoyed watching two of the Cavalcades.

We had lunch at Columbia Harbor House at noon (utilizing mobile order)


10/22 (Friday) - Early Entry - Hollywood Studios.  We drove in our rental car to Hollywood Studios.  Parking lot opening promptly at 7:30am.  I was able to utilize the Handicapped parking.  Our on-site resort status was confirmed, and we promptly tapped into the park a little after 7:30am.  We briskly walked over to Mickey & Minnie Runaway Railway, and were first in line (two days in a row of rope dropping, and being first in line for an attraction!)   Mickey and Minnie was a good choice since Rise of Resistance was down that morning.  We accomplished 7 attractions prior to our 11:50am lunch at Mama Melrose's.

1 - Mickey & Minnie Runaway Railway - walk on
2 - Alien Saucer Swirl - walk-on
3 - Slinky Dog - DAS (time of 9:15am)
4 - Toy Story Midway Mania - DAS advanced selection 10am
5 - Mickey & Minnie Runaway Railway - DAS 10:28am
6 - Slinky Dog - Genie + LL 10:49am
7 - Rock n Rollercoaster - DAS advanced selection 11:05am

Lunch at Mama Melrose's - 11:50am - had an excellent experience

8 - Rise of the Resistance - DAS - 1:03pm
9 - Star tours - Genie+ LL - 1:49pm


10/23 - (Saturday) - Early Entry - Animal Kingdom.  We drove in our rental car to Animal Kingdom.  Parking lot opened promptly at 6:30am. I utilized the Handicapped parking.  I don't remember when the tap-styles opened, but we waited for a while.  We were about 10 back in line.  After tapping in, our on-site status was confirmed prior to going to the area where we waited to head back to Flight of Passage.  Then we walked back to another waiting area just prior to entering Pandora.  Right at 7:30am, we were then walked back by cast members into the Flight of passage queue.  Although not first in line this time (lol), we were in the first group on the attraction.

1 - Flight of Passage - 7:30am - walk-on
2 - Nav'i River- 8am - walk-on
3 - Flight of Passage - 8:30am - DAS
4 - Safari - 9am - Genie+ LL
5 - Everest - 9:50am - DAS
6 - Feathered Friends show - 10:30am - walk-on
7 - Everest - 11am - DAS

11:50 lunch at Tusker House - great service, however just too much food for my daughter and I, especially since neither of us are big meat eaters.  I much preferred this restaurant as a buffet, rather than family style.

After lunch we headed out, since we were exhausted from attending Boo Bash the night before.


Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## cyndiella

This is a great thread.. hope to read more experiences.  We go in Feb. 2022


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Missmaureen78 said:


> I think I saw somewhere that the answer is no, but can't find it:  Can you take an Uber to Contemporary for breakfast and then walk to MK?  We're staying at All Star Music and not super thrilled about getting to the bus stop and waiting for 90 minutes (and then getting on a packed bus.)
> 
> We're not worried about being at the front of the pack since we're not planning on rushing to a headliner, so trying to figure out what's easiest/least stressful.


As long as you have a reservation for breakfast you certainly can get dropped off at the contemporary, we did it with uber our last trip.  You will just have to show the guard/security your reservation.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cyndiella said:


> This is a great thread.. hope to read more experiences.  We go in Feb. 2022


If you are looking for more experiences in full detail as provided above, I would recommend following the, '*Here Now & Just Back*' thread.  

This particular thread you're reading here is dedicated to guests experiences with Early Theme Park Entry but on the other thread guests share their entire day's experiences.


----------



## JillyMouse

scrappinginontario said:


> If you are looking for more experiences in full detail as provided above, I would recommend following the, '*Here Now & Just Back*' thread.
> 
> This particular thread you're reading here is dedicated to guests experiences with Early Theme Park Entry but on the other thread guests share their entire day's experiences.



I wanted to really showcase what can be accomplished utilizing early entry until about noon each day.  I will probably also post in "Here Now and Just Back" also.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JillyMouse said:


> I wanted to really showcase what can be accomplished utilizing early entry until about noon each day.  I will probably also post in "Here Now and Just Back" also.


Thank you.  We just want to ensure this thread remains one where people can quickly come to find out about ETPE.  Further details about what happens after that really are best on the other thread.  I'm not asking you to remove or change your post above, just encouraging further discussions to go to the appropriate thread.

Thanks.


----------



## aeasterling

jskbird13 said:


> I came on here looking for this answer as well.  We booked the Swan through a third party site (not through Disney) so it won't show up on the band.  Wasn't sure what we would need to prove we are eligible for the early entry.


We're here now.  They scanned our tickets, asked what hotel we were staying at and then took the Swan room key as proof.  We've done EE twice with no problem at all.


----------



## Boardwalk III

scrappinginontario said:


> It's really personal choice.  You don't 'need' to be there that early but, for the amount of time you delay, the ETPE line will grow exponentially.  There will be guests who walk over from the 4 Crescent Lake Resorts.  They can arrive anytime they wish.  Starting approx. 1 hour before opening, the Skyliner will begin dropping guests at IG also.
> 
> If you want to ride Frozen with the shortest possible wait, you will want to arrive as early as possible which means arriving as close to 1 hour before ETPE at the IG entrance.  If you don't mind waiting in the standby line to ride (if you don't have a LL pass) then that's an option too.
> 
> This is a link to the data collected by Thrill Data for the past week since Genie began.  It confirms that your shortest wait of the day is consistently during ETPE as the line quickly grows and wait times stay up.
> 
> Hope this helps:  https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/attraction/epcot/frozeneverafter/2021/10/20/2021/10/26



Thanks so much. Link was very interesting. Yes we’re staying at Crescent Lake at the Boardwalk. Will have to see how much interest our party has, but ETPE sure seems like the way to go.


----------



## suzimar57

Are you "held" at International Gateway, or closer to Future World area?


----------



## GBRforWDW

According to the Early Theme Park Entry thread, looks like you're held hear Canada area.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...-please-read-post-1-work-in-progress.3855945/


----------



## cyndiella

scrappinginontario said:


> If you are looking for more experiences in full detail as provided above, I would recommend following the, '*Here Now & Just Back*' thread.
> 
> This particular thread you're reading here is dedicated to guests experiences with Early Theme Park Entry but on the other thread guests share their entire day's experiences.


Thanks, I will check that out..  But I'm really interested in seeing what experiences with Early Park Entry people are having.  We are early risers staying at POP and will be using the skyliner and the buses to get to the parks early.  (Afternoons are for napping! lol)


----------



## suzimar57

Thanks -  was hoping it would be closer to Soarin...


----------



## cgattis

They used to hold IG guests at a point that as located such that the walk to Soarin took the same time as from the front gate. IDK about now.


----------



## Robo

cgattis said:


> They used to hold IG guests at a point that as located such that the walk to Soarin took the same time as from the front gate. IDK about now.


Nothing to worry over, especially since Soarin' is not a very difficult attraction to ride, anymore.


----------



## gharter

We were there last week and were held right at the Joffreys coffee kiosk by Canada.
Getting on Soarin' was not a problem.  We walked there as soon as they let us.  Literally walked directly to our spot in the pre-show.
Enjoy.
Doing the same for Frozen, gave us a 5 minute wait.
The 30 minutes EE doesn't seem like much, but it really does help with some of the popular attractions.


----------



## Boardwalk III

gharter said:


> We were there last week and were held right at the Joffreys coffee kiosk by Canada.
> Getting on Soarin' was not a problem.  We walked there as soon as they let us.  Literally walked directly to our spot in the pre-show.
> Enjoy.
> Doing the same for Frozen, gave us a 5 minute wait.
> The 30 minutes EE doesn't seem like much, but it really does help with some of the popular attractions.



I know people’s mileage may vary, but am curious as to whether you had to line up an hour in _advance_ of ETPE opening to get to Frozen with a 5 minute wait


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

AoA to MK again for me today

711 bus pulled up

716 bus departed after sitting for an extra 2 minutes because the driver wanted to arrive at just the right time.....and he drove slow on world drive.

728 at the left turn light at across from the contemporary

730/731 got off the bus 

no holding at the security this time.....walked through immediately

733 at the tapstile......I was first in my line

+/- 8am  let us in the park and waited at the internal rope until 830


----------



## katmatry

I will be a resort guest and plan to enter the park early a couple of times on my next trip. Does it matter if I made my park reservations as an annual pass holder and not a resort guest for early entry?


----------



## Robo

katmatry said:


> I will be a resort guest and plan to enter the park early a couple of times on my next trip.
> Does it matter if I made my park reservations as an annual pass holder and not a resort guest for early entry?


Nope.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

no it doesnt, just where you are staying.


----------



## friendoffigment

Going to AK for an 8:00am opening (7:30 resort guests). What time will the gates open for those traveling by car. Will those going by bus get to the entrance sooner.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

katmatry said:


> I will be a resort guest and plan to enter the park early a couple of times on my next trip. Does it matter if I made my park reservations as an annual pass holder and not a resort guest for early entry?


no


----------



## Missmaureen78

Two questions on ETPE at MK:

(1) In videos I have seen of rope drop, they make an announcement…”Let the magic begin” etc.   are they still doing that?  Does it happen at ETPE or regular park opening?

(2) Even though it’s only FantasyLand and TL that are open, can you line up for other rides?  for example, can we get in line for HM if we got done with PPF  before 9:00?


----------



## elgerber

Missmaureen78 said:


> Two questions on ETPE at MK:
> 
> (2) Even though it’s only FantasyLand and TL that are open, can you line up for other rides?  for example, can we get in line for HM if we got done with PPF  before 9:00?


No. You will be held at a rope outside of the other lands. We were held by the tangled bathrooms.


----------



## GBRforWDW

friendoffigment said:


> Going to AK for an 8:00am opening (7:30 resort guests). What time will the gates open for those traveling by car. Will those going by bus get to the entrance sooner.





According to this thread, parking lots open about an hour before ETPE begins:



https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-early-theme-park-entry-etpe-please-read-post-1.3855945/


----------



## scrappinginontario

elgerber said:


> No. You will be held at a rope outside of the other lands. We were held by the tangled bathrooms.


Thank you!  This is a great piece of information.  I've added it to Post 1.  Appreciate your help with this.

Do you happen to know if there is any sort of special announcement or show that happens at either ETPE or official park opening time?


----------



## elgerber

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you!  This is a great piece of information.  I've added it to Post 1.  Appreciate your help with this.
> 
> Do you happen to know if there is any sort of special announcement or show that happens at either ETPE or official park opening time?


I guess I could have answered that too LOL.  At MK there is a park open, but not at ETPE.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

At a AOA and went to AK today.

The bus was a touch late and did not arrive until 6:32 a.m.

Arrived at the bus station for Animal Kingdom at 6:43 a.m.


It's 6:45 I went through security.

About 6:47 I was standing in line and I was about 10 people back from the front.


----------



## jskbird13

aeasterling said:


> We're here now.  They scanned our tickets, asked what hotel we were staying at and then took the Swan room key as proof.  We've done EE twice with no problem at all.



Awesome!  Thank you!!


----------



## EasinEpcot

We are trying to decide whether or not to book our next trip on or off property. We've always stayed in a family suite at AoA, but really need more space and can't afford a DVC villa. The only remaining benefit I can see from staying on property (besides the ambience) is ETPE. However, it seems like it would only really help us get one high-demand ride, like FoP which is a must for us. Am I missing something? And waiting in line to get in to ETPE seems like it counters the goal of not waiting in line for rides. I guess what I'm interested in are some examples of when ETPE would really be of benefit.


----------



## aeasterling

EasinEpcot said:


> We are trying to decide whether or not to book our next trip on or off property. We've always stayed in a family suite at AoA, but really need more space and can't afford a DVC villa. The only remaining benefit I can see from staying on property (besides the ambience) is ETPE. However, it seems like it would only really help us get one high-demand ride, like FoP which is a must for us. Am I missing something? And waiting in line to get in to ETPE seems like it counters the goal of not waiting in line for rides. I guess what I'm interested in are some examples of when ETPE would really be of benefit.


On a busy day it might be helpful.  Example, we are staying at the Swan and did Hollywood Studios today.  We walked into the park about 8:20 and walked right onto MFSR at 8:30.  Rode and immediately rode again - off second ride at 9:05.  Then rode TSMM walk on, then RRC with a 30 min standby.  By 10:15, we had done those 4 rides and it was starting to get crowded - hour plus waits for MFSR, SDD and ROTR. If you also had Genie Plus (as we did), you could start using it in the afternoon.


----------



## CarolynFH

EasinEpcot said:


> And waiting in line to get in to ETPE seems like it counters the goal of not waiting in line for rides.


Many would point out that when waiting in line for ETPE, you’re not using time when you could have been riding other things.


----------



## scrappinginontario

CarolynFH said:


> Many would point out that when waiting in line for ETPE, you’re not using time when you could have been riding other things.


Yes, our preference is to use our 'waiting' time before the parks open and then move efficiently through attractions when the park first opens and lines are lower.

This is a great example of this:


aeasterling said:


> On a busy day it might be helpful.  Example, we are staying at the Swan and did Hollywood Studios today.  We walked into the park about 8:20 and walked right onto MFSR at 8:30.  Rode and immediately rode again - off second ride at 9:05.  Then rode TSMM walk on, then RRC with a 30 min standby.  By 10:15, we had done those 4 rides and it was starting to get crowded - hour plus waits for MFSR, SDD and ROTR. If you also had Genie Plus (as we did), you could start using it in the afternoon.


----------



## Tiggr88

I see in another thread that someone said they got on Rise at 7:50 and finished Rise and MFSR by 8:30 today. Have they changed the entry process for HS? Last week I believe they were holding people outside the 'lands' until 8:30.


----------



## Tiggr88

I just heard from someone that on Facebook there was a report the CMs allowed people to get into GE early today and that it might be at the discretion of the CMs. Should be interesting to follow to see how often it occurs. Looks like they restricted it to GE area and perhaps not TSL or Sunset.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

I just wrapped up a 10 day stay.

I did not rope drop Rise.

They DID let everybody in the park (resort guests) at about 730 for an 830 opening.

For example, I stood outside the door to MMRR from about 735-830 on 2 of my mornings

Quite frankly, DHS has the best RD procedure right now.

The other parks hold you at some sort of rope and part of your 30 minutes is spent walking from the rope to your ride......and that can take anywhere from 3-8 minutes depending on the ride and it's location.......FoP is the worst.

RD'd it twice and both times I got out at about 757-801...............and I was always in the first loading of the "theaters".


----------



## shawthorne44

EasinEpcot said:


> We are trying to decide whether or not to book our next trip on or off property. We've always stayed in a family suite at AoA, but really need more space and can't afford a DVC villa. The only remaining benefit I can see from staying on property (besides the ambience) is ETPE. However, it seems like it would only really help us get one high-demand ride, like FoP which is a must for us. Am I missing something? And waiting in line to get in to ETPE seems like it counters the goal of not waiting in line for rides. I guess what I'm interested in are some examples of when ETPE would really be of benefit.



Because of the ILL$$$ rides, we can now put a price on the ETPE benefit. It is the cost of one ILL$$$ ride multiplied by however many people in your room. So, look at the list of ILL$$$ rides and figure out which one you'd RD on each of your park days. Take the cost of those and multiply that by the number of people, and mentally add that to the price of the off-site hotel/airbnb. Add in whatever parking charges. Now you are comparing apples-to-apples. It might turn out that off-site is more expensive but preferred. Although the family suites are expensive.


----------



## RhodyKP

We did AK today. Got the first bus from Pop at 6:35, disembarked at 6:48. They held us at the turnstiles until about 7:15. The only option was then to “go left.” Right after the turnstiles you had to stop and scan your magic bands to show you were staying at a resort.Then everyone headed to the bridge to Pandora, where they held us until 7:30 and then escorted us (by forming a human shield in front of us) to the FoP standby line. We were off before 8 and had time to do Navi River Journey before getting a safari right about when they opened at 8:15.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

We were at WDW on Genie+ launch week, and we were allowed to enter HWS at 7:30 when the early entry time was 8:30.  We were about 20 people back in the Rise line, and they took us on a long and winding walk throughout GE before entering the queue.  The ride had problems and did not start at expected time. We waited 20-25 minutes while people worked on ride.  Went to MMRR after Rise and just made it to the line before non-resort guests started to enter.  We felt that early entry was beneficial at HWS but not at MK.  We arrived at MK around 7:40, but we were much further back in the large group.  They held us until 8:30, and by the time we could find the end of the line to 7DMT, it was further back than we were willing to wait (past Big Top Souvenirs), so we went to Space Mt.  The line was long, and we exited ride around 9:20.


----------



## BrotherCraig

This is all amazing information and I want to thank everyone for sharing it.  We will be arriving in two weeks, we have Genie+, and will be going to HS, EP, and then MK for our three park days.  Rope dropping HS is definitely going to be something we will be doing.


----------



## EasinEpcot

shawthorne44 said:


> Because of the ILL$$$ rides, we can now put a price on the ETPE benefit. It is the cost of one ILL$$$ ride multiplied by however many people in your room. So, look at the list of ILL$$$ rides and figure out which one you'd RD on each of your park days. Take the cost of those and multiply that by the number of people, and mentally add that to the price of the off-site hotel/airbnb. Add in whatever parking charges. Now you are comparing apples-to-apples. It might turn out that off-site is more expensive but preferred. Although the family suites are expensive.


Thank you, this is a really helpful perspective.


----------



## ScarletFire

I want to know what time you may tap into the parks. 

If posted opening time is 9am, early entry is 8:30.  Am I understanding that you may tap and enter the park at 7:30am?  About what time does the line begin to form at the gate?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ScarletFire said:


> I want to know what time you may tap into the parks.
> 
> If posted opening time is 9am, early entry is 8:30.  Am I understanding that you may tap and enter the park at 7:30am?  About what time does the line begin to form at the gate?


Each park seems to differ and isn't always consistent from day to day.  

Post 1 has the information for each specific park that guests have shared in this thread.


----------



## ScarletFire

I read Post 1 and found it confusing.  I don't do well with inconsistency.  Here's what I understand:

MK (9am):  Early entry begins at 8:30.  Arrive at 7:30.  Leave resort at 7am.
AKL (8am):  Early entry begins at 7:30.  Arrive at 6:30.  Leave resort at 6am.
EPCOT(10am):  Early entry begins at 9:30.  Arrive at 8:30.  Leave resort at 8am.
DHS (9am):  Early entry begins at 8:30.  Arrive at 7:30.  Leave resort at 7am.

Does this sound about right?  I'm just wondering what time the tap gate opens. Opening times were also inconsistent during my September trip but it was generally 45 minutes before posted opening time.  Was this practice for early entry?

RANT:  I want a time that is the same everyday given the posted opening time.  I like to be on time, not 20 minutes late.  Given the expense of the vacation, I don't think that's to much to ask.  I am not a fan of leaving the resort 2 hours before posted opening times just in case the turn styles open early.  Why all the secrets??


----------



## scrappinginontario

ScarletFire said:


> I read Post 1 and found it confusing.  I don't do well with inconsistency.  Here's what I understand:
> 
> MK (9am):  Early entry begins at 8:30.  Arrive at 7:30.  Leave resort at 7am.
> AKL (8am):  Early entry begins at 7:30.  Arrive at 6:30.  Leave resort at 6am.
> EPCOT(10am):  Early entry begins at 9:30.  Arrive at 8:30.  Leave resort at 8am.
> DHS (9am):  Early entry begins at 8:30.  Arrive at 7:30.  Leave resort at 7am.
> 
> Does this sound about right?  I'm just wondering what time the tap gate opens. Opening times were also inconsistent during my September trip but it was generally 45 minutes before posted opening time.  Was this practice for early entry?
> 
> RANT:  I want a time that is the same everyday given the posted opening time.  I like to be on time, not 20 minutes late.  Given the expense of the vacation, I don't think that's to much to ask.  I am not a fan of leaving the resort 2 hours before posted opening times just in case the turn styles open early.  Why all the secrets??


I'm sorry you find it confusing as that was never my intent.  Please understand that ETPE has only been offered for a month and actual times are not published by Disney.  I've done my best to collect the data provided by other guests (Thanks to all who have shared!!) and that it is inconsistent because there is inconsistency in what is being done at the parks.  Each day at each park seems to differ a little bit.

If you want the most consistency my best suggestion is to arrive at your resort transportation 90 mins before ETPE begins.  It will give you the best chances to be at the front of transportation and front of the lines at the park.  Transportation will likely not be running 90 mins before ETPE but, you will be towards the front of the line when it does start running.

I hope this clarifies things a bit.


----------



## GBRforWDW

ScarletFire said:


> I read Post 1 and found it confusing.  I don't do well with inconsistency.  Here's what I understand:
> 
> MK (9am):  Early entry begins at 8:30.  Arrive at 7:30.  Leave resort at 7am.
> AKL (8am):  Early entry begins at 7:30.  Arrive at 6:30.  Leave resort at 6am.
> EPCOT(10am):  Early entry begins at 9:30.  Arrive at 8:30.  Leave resort at 8am.
> DHS (9am):  Early entry begins at 8:30.  Arrive at 7:30.  Leave resort at 7am.
> 
> Does this sound about right?  I'm just wondering what time the tap gate opens. Opening times were also inconsistent during my September trip but it was generally 45 minutes before posted opening time.  Was this practice for early entry?
> 
> RANT:  I want a time that is the same everyday given the posted opening time.  I like to be on time, not 20 minutes late.  Given the expense of the vacation, I don't think that's to much to ask.  I am not a fan of leaving the resort 2 hours before posted opening times just in case the turn styles open early.  Why all the secrets??


If there's one thing Disney Is consistent about, it's inconsistency.   

It sucks for those of us that get 1 trip per year or less, but that's the way it is.   The best way to control some of this is by staying at one of the echo lake resorts as it allows you to walk to two of the parks, meaning you're not elbowing for a position on the bus the days you hit up Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  Unfortunately, staying there doesn't work for everyone either.  

Second best option is if you can have your own car so you're not reliant on Disney transportation and jockeying for line position at the bus stop. You can get to your car 45 minutes before ETPE begins and drive to the park and likely be among the early arrivals.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Epcot Early Entry Report from TUESDAY 11/2:

- We took a Friendship boat from the Swan and entered via the IG of course
- At 8:50 they moved us to IG tapstiles.
- At 9:00 they let us up to Canada (usual stopping point)
- At 9:27 they let us go
- We walked directly to TT - posted 30 min wait but we were near front of pack.  We finished designing cars at 9:42. We were off and did a bathroom stop.
- Jumped in line for Soarin at 10:04 (so ahead of the off-site peasants, LOL) with a 10 min. posted wait and walked all the way down the ramp for boarding.  Off around 10:30.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

*Magic Kingdom Early Entry Report from WEDNESDAY 11/3: *

We took a bus from the Boardwalk - caught it at 7:15am (walked right on to a bus ready to depart, what luck!

- 8:30 We got on the 2nd car of the day at Space Mtn. 
- 8:50 Pooh
- 9:05 Tea Cups
- 9:15 Dumbo
- 9:20 Barnstormer - were in a short line here.
- 9:30 Little Mermaid 

This set us up really well for the whole day.  We accomplished 18 attractions overall today including both Princess M&Gs and all major rides besides Jungle Cruise.


----------



## letsgobirds

aeasterling said:


> On a busy day it might be helpful.  Example, we are staying at the Swan and did Hollywood Studios today.  We walked into the park about 8:20 and walked right onto MFSR at 8:30.  Rode and immediately rode again - off second ride at 9:05.  Then rode TSMM walk on, then RRC with a 30 min standby.  By 10:15, we had done those 4 rides and it was starting to get crowded - hour plus waits for MFSR, SDD and ROTR. If you also had Genie Plus (as we did), you could start using it in the afternoon.


What time did you get to HS and what time did you leave the Swan to get there?


----------



## cindianne320

SouthFayetteFan said:


> *Magic Kingdom Early Entry Report from WEDNESDAY 11/3: *
> 
> We took a bus from the Boardwalk - caught it at 7:15am (walked right on to a bus ready to depart, what luck!
> 
> - 8:30 We got on the 2nd car of the day at Space Mtn.
> - 8:50 Pooh
> - 9:05 Tea Cups
> - 9:15 Dumbo
> - 9:20 Barnstormer - were in a short line here.
> - 9:30 Little Mermaid
> 
> This set us up really well for the whole day.  We accomplished 18 attractions overall today including both Princess M&Gs and all major rides besides Jungle Cruise.



Were you also using Genie + or just starting early was enough?


----------



## Jules123

I just booked a last minute trip for next week. I normally book months in advance and am prepared but I feel so nervous about this one! We will be staying onsite and taking advantage of early entry. When we were there in May, they were letting guests in up to an hour before official opening time. What about now? If early entry starts at 7:30, what time should we be at the gates? Specifically at MK and AK.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jules123 said:


> I just booked a last minute trip for next week. I normally book months in advance and am prepared but I feel so nervous about this one! We will be staying onsite and taking advantage of early entry. When we were there in May, they were letting guests in up to an hour before official opening time. What about now? If early entry starts at 7:30, what time should we be at the gates? Specifically at MK and AK.


Your post has been merged with Everything Early park Entry thread.  Post 1 contains answers to all the questions you’ve asked and you’ll be all set.

Have a great trip!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

cindianne320 said:


> Were you also using Genie + or just starting early was enough?


We used Genie+


----------



## suzymouse724

We just got back. We did early entry for MK, Epcot, and HS. In general, we were able to do 1 headliner (that was a $ individual lightening lane) and get in line for a second attraction before everyone else was let in at the regular opening time. We stayed at the Contemporary. Times were approximately:

MK - left hotel at 8 am, walked, was let right in. They scan your magic band and then hold you at the bridge to either Space or Seven Dwarfs. We were in line by 8:15, and choose space which was much less crowded. At exactly 8:30 they walked us to space. We got off the ride, and slowly walked to thunder mountain (held at the tangled bathrooms). We were able to ride both thunder and splash before 9:30.
HS - was on a bus at 7:35. We were allowed to go right in. At HS they let you pick which ride you want to go on first, and let you wait in the que. We did Mickey’s runaway railway. We were in line by 8:10. They started letting people on the ride at exactly 8:30. We were off the ride by 8:45, walked to smugglers run where we waited about 10 mins to ride.

Epcot - on the monorail from the contemporary at 8:30. Once in Epcot you could choose to wait either on the test track side or  sorin side. We choose test track. At exactly 9:30 they started walking us slowly to test track (and frozen). The ride did not start until About 9:40. We were off the ride right before 10. We walked to Sorin. And had about a 15 minute wait.

Feel free to ask any question!


----------



## otg

For anyone that has been to the park recently what are the opening procedures for the parks now? Do they hold you outside the park until 30 minutes before officially opening or are you allowed in earlier? Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GBRforWDW

This thread is keeping up to date on Early Theme Park Entry and will post changes as necessary.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-early-theme-park-entry-etpe-please-read-post-1.3855945/


----------



## disneyfam1986

What time do the parking lots open. Specifically Hollywood studios!


----------



## scrappinginontario

otg said:


> For anyone that has been to the park recently what are the opening procedures for the parks now? Do they hold you outside the park until 30 minutes before officially opening or are you allowed in earlier? Any information is greatly appreciated.





disneyfam1986 said:


> What time do the parking lots open. Specifically Hollywood studios!


Your posts have both been merged with the Everything Early Park Entry thread.  Post 1 has answers to all of your questions plus a lot of other helpful tips that have been shared by those using the ETPE option.


----------



## Taylor’sMom

What day(s) are you eligible for ETPE?  The morning that you check in, or the morning AFTER  your night’s stay?


----------



## CarolynFH

Taylor’sMom said:


> What day(s) are you eligible for ETPE?  The morning that you check in, or the morning AFTER  your night’s stay?


You're considered a resort guest from around 6 AM on the day of checkin, so you'd be eligible for ETPE on checkin day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Check-in day through checkout day.


----------



## TheMick424

Apologies if this is more transportation related, but does anyone know what time the monorail to Epcot from the TTC starts operating?  Is it early enough to take advantage of ETPE?


----------



## soma27

Not sure I have seen this addressed yet. We have an upcoming on-site stay and will be taking advantage of early entry. However we normally rent a rental car as we like the flexibility vs the bus system.
Has Disney shifted the opening parking times yet to accomdacte getting in early enough to still be towards the front?


----------



## scrappinginontario

soma27 said:


> Not sure I have seen this addressed yet. We have an upcoming on-site stay and will be taking advantage of early entry. However we normally rent a rental car as we like the flexibility vs the bus system.
> Has Disney shifted the opening parking times yet to accomdacte getting in early enough to still be towards the front?


Your post is being merged with the Everything Early Entry thread.  Post 1 is full of ETPE information including parking.


----------



## bunkerchump

I assume the point is to not just arrive 30 min before scheduled open - likely sooner than that.   What are you all finding to be the best plan for each park?


----------



## Tilnar

We tried to get there 15 minutes before (early) open -- we were never first in line, but we also never waited very long for whatever line we did get in first (i.e. - Frozen, Mickey & Minnie Runaway Rail, Flight of Passage, 7DMT, RoTR) -- I will say RoTR was the one that surprised me because even with that, it had a 45 minute wait time posted when we got there - but it was also only really maybe 30 in practice.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bunkerchump said:


> I assume the point is to not just arrive 30 min before scheduled open - likely sooner than that.   What are you all finding to be the best plan for each park?


Your thread has been merged with Everything Early Theme Park Entry.  Post 1 has a great amount of information about ETPE.


----------



## Ejw5

If staying at the Polynesian, would it be better to take the monorail or buses for rope dropping Early entry to Magic Kingdom?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Until someone else answers who has stated there, you may wish to ask at the resort if there is a bus to MK.  I’ve never heard of that being an option.  Personally I would take the monorail.


----------



## soniam

Ejw5 said:


> If staying at the Polynesian, would it be better to take the monorail or buses for rope dropping Early entry to Magic Kingdom?





scrappinginontario said:


> Until someone else answers who has stated there, you may wish to ask at the resort if there is a bus to MK.  I’ve never heard of that being an option.  Personally I would take the monorail.


They only run buses to MK from Poly if the monorail is not scheduled to run or is not running due to malfunction. I don't know when the monorail starts running. I don't know if they are running during EE, probably are, but there is also the little boats from Poly directly to MK, the launches. You can also walk to the TTC and catch the ferry, assuming they are running for EE.


----------



## scrappinginontario

soniam said:


> They only run buses to MK from Poly if the monorail is not scheduled to run or is not running due to malfunction. I don't know when the monorail starts running. I don't know if they are running during EE, probably are, but there is also the little boats from Poly directly to MK, the launches. You can also walk to the TTC and catch the ferry, assuming they are running for EE.


Monorails will definitely be running in time to get guests to MK for Early Theme Park Entry.  

Boats are not accessible to all guests so the monorails will be running for sure.


----------



## TheMick424

scrappinginontario said:


> Monorails will definitely be running in time to get guests to MK for Early Theme Park Entry.
> 
> Boats are not accessible to all guests so the monorails will be running for sure.


Will the Epcot monorail also be running from the TTC to EP for ETPE?


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMick424 said:


> Will the Epcot monorail also be running from the TTC to EP for ETPE?


Yea, transportation runs to all parks for ETPE.


----------



## BWVPam

We just got into AK EARLY AT 7:15 and are resort guests. We purchased the LL for Pandora and was going to Hop on the safari but have a rope holding people back. Does anyone know when they drop that rope?  
Thanks

Pam


----------



## lorenae

BWVPam said:


> We just got into AK EARLY AT 7:15 and are resort guests. We purchased the LL for Pandora and was going to Hop on the safari but have a rope holding people back. Does anyone know when they drop that rope?
> Thanks
> 
> Pam



It should be a half hour before park opening.


----------



## scrappinginontario

BWVPam said:


> We just got into AK EARLY AT 7:15 and are resort guests. We purchased the LL for Pandora and was going to Hop on the safari but have a rope holding people back. Does anyone know when they drop that rope?
> Thanks
> 
> Pam


Your question has been raised with the Early Theme Park Entry post.

@loranae is correct that the rope should drop approx 30 mins before the park opens but the challenge is you're heading to Safari that does not open until 8:15.

Post has a lot of helpful information including which rides are running during ETPE.  Unfortunately Safari is not one of those rides.  It typically does not start running until 8:15AM.


----------



## firstwdw

Hollywood Studios-30min early entry....what rides (if any) actually start running BEFORE 8:30am? I am seeing they are letting people in much earlier than 8:30am but are they just waiting in lines for 8:30am? 
We were going to head to Runaway Railway as soon as we enter the park but maybe that's not a good plan if other rides start running prior to 8:30.


----------



## scrappinginontario

firstwdw said:


> Hollywood Studios-30min early entry....what rides (if any) actually start running BEFORE 8:30am? I am seeing they are letting people in much earlier than 8:30am but are they just waiting in lines for 8:30am?
> We were going to head to Runaway Railway as soon as we enter the park but maybe that's not a good plan if other rides start running prior to 8:30.


Post 1 lists are the rides that are_ normally _running in each park for ETPE.

Guests are allowed into the park more than 30 mins before officially posted park opening but are held in select areas until the park opens for ETPE.


----------



## disneyfam1986

SouthFayetteFan said:


> *Magic Kingdom Early Entry Report from WEDNESDAY 11/3: *
> 
> We took a bus from the Boardwalk - caught it at 7:15am (walked right on to a bus ready to depart, what luck!
> 
> - 8:30 We got on the 2nd car of the day at Space Mtn.
> - 8:50 Pooh
> - 9:05 Tea Cups
> - 9:15 Dumbo
> - 9:20 Barnstormer - were in a short line here.
> - 9:30 Little Mermaid
> 
> This set us up really well for the whole day.  We accomplished 18 attractions overall today including both Princess M&Gs and all major rides besides Jungle Cruise.


I am guessing all of that was done without Genie +?


----------



## disneyfam1986

What is the fastest way to get from Polynesian to Magic Kingdom for early entry? Boat, Monorail, or walk?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

disneyfam1986 said:


> I am guessing all of that was done without Genie +?


Yeah - we had a 9-10 Peter Pan as our first Genie pick and used it near the end of the window just working geographically through Tomorrowland and Fantasyland.


----------



## Tiggr88

scrappinginontario said:


> Your question has been raised with the Early Theme Park Entry post.
> 
> @loranae is correct that the rope should drop approx 30 mins before the park opens but the challenge is you're heading to Safari that does not open until 8:15.
> 
> Post has a lot of helpful information including which rides are running during ETPE.  Unfortunately Safari is not one of those rides.  It typically does not start running until 8:15AM.


FWIW, with the time change, I believe KS is back to opening at 8AM. In the app it says the hours are 8AM to 4:45PM. It used to say 8:15.


----------



## Tiggr88

Ejw5 said:


> If staying at the Polynesian, would it be better to take the monorail or buses for rope dropping Early entry to Magic Kingdom?


If you want to be at the very front of the early entry, you could take the long walk past the GF. Otherwise, the monorail. If you take the monorail, you may find more people in front of you to RD 7DMT if that is your aim. If not, then getting on the monorail when it starts should be fine.


----------



## katyjeka

We are staying onsite in a couple weeks but I have a crazy husband who hates buses.  I've been trying to figure out what time we are able to enter the parking lot at the parks, what time they open for early morning. Anyone have any idea?? Thanks


----------



## GBRforWDW

They usually open about an hour before early entry begins.  So if a park opens at 9, early entry at 830, parking lot opens at 730.


----------



## katyjeka

Thanks, I could not find it anywhere!!


----------



## shawthorne44

I am like your husband, in that I hate buses.  So, it is nice to know that parking lots open early enough for early entry.


----------



## ssgtravel

Has anyone has success in rope dropping Slinky Dog Dash, since it seems difficult to book a morning return time at 7AM for this ride?


----------



## CouponGirl

Can rider swap be used during ETPE?


----------



## soniam

The info might be in the first post or two of the following thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-early-theme-park-entry-etpe-please-read-post-1.3855945/


----------



## wisblue

Our experience with ETPE at DHS on Monday, November 15.

We went to the SSR bus stop right after our 7 AM attempt to get a LL for Slinky and purchase an IALL for ROTR. Later I might offer more on that process in the thread on Genie + strategy.

Our hope was to avoid the stampedes for Slinky and ROTR and start the morning at TOT and RNRC.

The bus came at 7:10 just as we were approaching the Congress Park station, and we arrived at DHS at 7:25, actually earlier than we had hoped. But the general rule seems to be that if you allow a cushion for a bus wait, it comes immediately.

We were held at the security scanners until 7:30, and there were several hundred people ahead of us. At 7:30 we went through security and directly through the tapstiles on to Hollywood Boulevard.

I expected the Sunset Boulevard attractions to draw a lot fewer people than others, but there were even fewer than I expected. Until almost 8:AM there was just a handful of people sitting on the benches and milling around. About then a few people got in the lines for TOT and RNRC so we joined in with about 15 people ahead of us going to TOT.

At 8:30 the group, which had obviously grown significantly, was walked single file to the start of the TOT queue.

From there we were in the first library preshow of the day and got in the first elevator. We were out of TOT by a little after 8:45, went directly to RNRC, and were off that just before 9. We then went to TSMM where the  posted wait time was 20 minutes.


----------



## scrappinginontario

katyjeka said:


> We are staying onsite in a couple weeks but I have a crazy husband who hates buses.  I've been trying to figure out what time we are able to enter the parking lot at the parks, what time they open for early morning. Anyone have any idea?? Thanks


Your question has been merged with, 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread.  Please read post 1.


----------



## katyjeka

I thank everyone for their quick replies.  I apologize that I don't have the hours required to read posts from the beginning but life can be busy at times.  You can delete the post if you like as I got my answer.


----------



## scrappinginontario

katyjeka said:


> I thank everyone for their quick replies.  I apologize that I don't have the hours required to read posts from the beginning but life can be busy at times.  You can delete the post if you like as I got my answer.


 The only reason I pointed to post 1 is it contains A LOT of helpful information people have shared about their experiences with ETPE all gathered into one post so that you don’t have to read page after page if you’re looking for summary information.


----------



## wiggy500

I assume what everyone here is wondering is what happens when you rope drop Dinoland in Animal Kingdom.

Rope dropping Dinoland, for some reason, doesn't seem to be particularly popular.  The rope drops 30 minutes before the official opening.  Those who properly rope dropped Expedition Everest at the Asia entrance beat me to the ride.  Which at first seemed sad.  But I then realized that everyone who beat me there had gotten on the ride already, which meant that I had the queue and the ride completely to myself.  If you are the only person on Expedition Everest you interestingly still need to wear a mask.


----------



## soniam

wiggy500 said:


> I assume what everyone here is wondering is what happens when you rope drop Dinoland in Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Rope dropping Dinoland, for some reason, doesn't seem to be particularly popular.  The rope drops 30 minutes before the official opening.  Those who properly rope dropped Expedition Everest at the Asia entrance beat me to the ride.  Which at first seemed sad.  But I then realized that everyone who beat me there had gotten on the ride already, which meant that I had the queue and the ride completely to myself.  If you are the only person on Expedition Everest you interestingly still need to wear a mask.


Sorry, I am confused. Brain needs dinner to think. Which entrance should we be using for Everest? We will be rope dropping it during EE. Thanks


----------



## wiggy500

soniam said:


> Sorry, I am confused. Brain needs dinner to think. Which entrance should we be using for Everest? We will be rope dropping it during EE. Thanks



Either Asia or Dinoland will work great.  Asia got people to the ride faster.  Doing Dinoland happened to work out for me to ride it completely by myself.


----------



## Mapletree1

shawthorne44 said:


> I am like your husband, in that I hate buses.  So, it is nice to know that parking lots open early enough for early entry.



Just be aware that even though the lot opens 1 hour before early entry, other forms of transportation may get you there earlier.  We drove to DHS on the morning of Saturday October 16th from Wilderness Lodge to avoid the bus.  The road to the parking lot was blocked until 7:30 am.  We were the first car stopped at that roadblock at 7:15am.  They moved the cones at 7:30 am.  Then we had to stop at the toll gate, and proceed through the whole parking lot.  We were the first car in the lot, so they directed us to park in the first spot at the far end of the row.  We had to walk the whole length of that row, then over to the front gate of the park.  Got there at 7:40 am.  Meanwhile, the Skyliner had been dropping off guests since 7:15am.  Our rope drop of ROR was useless that day.


----------



## shawthorne44

Mapletree1 said:


> Just be aware that even though the lot opens 1 hour before early entry, other forms of transportation may get you there earlier.  We drove to DHS on the morning of Saturday October 16th from Wilderness Lodge to avoid the bus.  The road to the parking lot was blocked until 7:30 am.  We were the first car stopped at that roadblock at 7:15am.  They moved the cones at 7:30 am.  Then we had to stop at the toll gate, and proceed through the whole parking lot.  We were the first car in the lot, so they directed us to park in the first spot at the far end of the row.  We had to walk the whole length of that row, then over to the front gate of the park.  Got there at 7:40 am.  Meanwhile, the Skyliner had been dropping off guests since 7:15am.  Our rope drop of ROR was useless that day.




Would the bus have gotten you there earlier?  We'd be Fort Wilderness, so thinking car for everyone except MK.


----------



## Pookie9922

Just out of curiosity, if you're RDing RotR, which way do they take you? Through Toy Story land or past Star tours?


----------



## CJK

Pookie9922 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you're RDing RotR, which way do they take you? Through Toy Story land or past Star tours?


Star tours


----------



## Mapletree1

CJK said:


> Star tours


We walked past Star Tours.  The line ran out through the tunnel and over to the right of the tunnel into a backstage area.


----------



## Mapletree1

shawthorne44 said:


> Would the bus have gotten you there earlier?  We'd be Fort Wilderness, so thinking car for everyone except MK.


No idea.  We could see busses arriving, but not sure where they were coming from.


----------



## dcrunner

Sharing our early entry experience from rope dropping HS two days in a row, with very different experiences. Times are approximate. Hope this helps others:

Sunday 11/15
- We arrived at HS around 7:10. Our group was part of the first 10-15 people in line to open the park, which was cool. They held us outside the gates until about 7:30, when they started letting people in. We walked to RotR where we were held outside the tunnel until approximately 8. We were walked to the ride and off by around 8:10. Went from there to Smugglers (walk-on), and then did Toy Story Mania twice (walk-on), and then to Tower of Terror around 9, which was our first line of the day. The line was posted at 40 minutes, but took only 25-30. Basically, this was the ideal experience for us.

Monday 11/16
- We again arrived at HS around 7:10, again part of the first 10 in the park, and let in around 7:30. We went straight to Rise again, hoping for the same experience. We were walked to Rise around 8:15 . .. where we waited at three different points in the line/ride experience while they dealt with a ride that was not working and cooperating. All told it was after 9 when we got off, so not ideal. We went straight to Runaway Railway, which was posted at 50 minutes wait, but probably was more like 40-45 minutes. After that all lines were obscene, including coffee and breakfast. We tried to get breakfast at Rontos and were told we were not allowed to walk up - it had become so busy they were only taking mobile orders (which were not showing as available until noon - this was 10:30). This is where the inability to hop parks until 2 became, uh, mildly frustrating.

As you can see, two very different experiences. Don't regret the effort for either day - even day 2, which was feasibly the worst case scenario, we still got on the two most popular rides in the park by 10 without paying for IAS. But beware the experience can vary depending on time you show up and ride of choice to start


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thank you for sharing @dcrunner.  We often hear things vary from day to day but you have actual experiences to share with us which is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bellagirl

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you for sharing @dcrunner.  We often hear things vary from day to day but you have actual experiences to share with us which is greatly appreciated!


Thank you for sharing!  Did you use Genie+ on any of these days and if so what were those lines like?


----------



## Tiggr88

dcrunner said:


> Sharing our early entry experience from rope dropping HS two days in a row, with very different experiences. Times are approximate. Hope this helps others:
> 
> Sunday 11/15
> - We arrived at HS around 7:10. Our group was part of the first 10-15 people in line to open the park, which was cool. They held us outside the gates until about 7:30, when they started letting people in. We walked to RotR where we were held outside the tunnel until approximately 8. We were walked to the ride and off by around 8:10. Went from there to Smugglers (walk-on), and then did Toy Story Mania twice (walk-on), and then to Tower of Terror around 9, which was our first line of the day. The line was posted at 40 minutes, but took only 25-30. Basically, this was the ideal experience for us.
> 
> Monday 11/16
> - We again arrived at HS around 7:10, again part of the first 10 in the park, and let in around 7:30. We went straight to Rise again, hoping for the same experience. We were walked to Rise around 8:15 . .. where we waited at three different points in the line/ride experience while they dealt with a ride that was not working and cooperating. All told it was after 9 when we got off, so not ideal. We went straight to Runaway Railway, which was posted at 50 minutes wait, but probably was more like 40-45 minutes. After that all lines were obscene, including coffee and breakfast. We tried to get breakfast at Rontos and were told we were not allowed to walk up - it had become so busy they were only taking mobile orders (which were not showing as available until noon - this was 10:30). This is where the inability to hop parks until 2 became, uh, mildly frustrating.
> 
> As you can see, two very different experiences. Don't regret the effort for either day - even day 2, which was feasibly the worst case scenario, we still got on the two most popular rides in the park by 10 without paying for IAS. But beware the experience can vary depending on time you show up and ride of choice to start


Can you please let us know how you got to HS in the morning?


----------



## AZMermaid

dcrunner, do you know if the Toy Story rides were also running before 8:30? Was the line huge for Slinky when you got over there? Thanks!


----------



## dcrunner

Bellagirl said:


> Thank you for sharing!  Did you use Genie+ on any of these days and if so what were those lines like?



Used Genie + both days, although we did standby in the morning. Day 1, we got a Slinky time for 11 and went from there. Day 2, got a Smugglers for around 10:45 and went from there as well. Genie + was not always *walk-on* but it did seem to be consistently quicker than standby when we used it.



Tiggr88 said:


> Can you please let us know how you got to HS in the morning?



Took an Uber. we asked about Skyliner running early but that's hit or miss if you want to get there before 7:30-sometimes they start a few minutes early but sometimes they dont. Which is definitely not necessary for every time, haha, but what we wanted to do this trip.



AZMermaid said:


> dcrunner, do you know if the Toy Story rides were also running before 8:30? Was the line huge for Slinky when you got over there? Thanks!



I don't actually know if the Toy Story rides started early, sorry! By the time we got over to TSL even on day 1 it was around/after 8:30. I do recall the Slinky line looking long and being glad we had a reservation for it, but I can't tell you how long it was exactly.


----------



## disneyfam1986

Where did you have the Uber drop you off


----------



## dcrunner

I can't recall the exact spot, it was before the Skyliner entrance though - we didn't choose a spot per se, it was just where they went in HS.


----------



## CarolynFH

disneyfam1986 said:


> Where did you have the Uber drop you off


DHS has a designated rideshare drop off/pick up area. They enter where the buses enter, not through the toll booths.


----------



## TigerLaw

So if we plan to rope drop MK during resort guest early entry and head for Peter pan first, what is the best/fastest way to get there?

Ordinarily, i would have thought to use the walkway to the left of the castle starting in liberty square by the funnel cake stand, but is that open these days for EE?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## scrappinginontario

TigerLaw said:


> So if we plan to rope drop MK during resort guest early entry and head for Peter pan first, what is the best/fastest way to get there?
> 
> Ordinarily, i would have thought to use the walkway to the left of the castle starting in liberty square by the funnel cake stand, but is that open these days for EE?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Your question has been merged with the Everything Early Park Entry thread.  Post 1 shares where ETPE guests may enter.

You are correct that during ETPE, the only options for entering is via Tomorrowland or, Fantasyland towards the Tea Cups.  I would recommend the Tea Cup path then swing over to PP from there.


----------



## Ariel620

scrappinginontario said:


> Your question has been merged with the Everything Early Park Entry thread.  Post 1 shares where ETPE guests may enter.
> 
> You are correct that during ETPE, the only options for entering is via Tomorrowland or, Fantasyland towards the Tea Cups.  I would recommend the Tea Cup path then swing over to PP from there.



I haven't done it yet, but we plan to RD PP during EE too, and someone recommended the Tcup path, but then split off early and take a hard left toward the castle at the Merida M&G.  That way you don't get pushed around in the SDMT crowd and you get a faster path to PP.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Ariel620 said:


> I haven't done it yet, but we plan to RD PP during EE too, and someone recommended the Tcup path, but then split off early and take a hard left toward the castle at the Merida M&G.  That way you don't get pushed around in the SDMT crowd and you get a faster path to PP.


If that oath is open that’s a great option for sure!  If you don’t mind reporting back if that path is open when you go I’d greatly appreciate that!  Thanks!


----------



## Sydnerella

firstwdw said:


> Hollywood Studios-30min early entry....what rides (if any) actually start running BEFORE 8:30am? I am seeing they are letting people in much earlier than 8:30am but are they just waiting in lines for 8:30am?
> We were going to head to Runaway Railway as soon as we enter the park but maybe that's not a good plan if other rides start running prior to 8:30.


Today we waited at MMRR from 730-830 on the dot. They let people enter the park at 730 and we all dispersed into lines. We took turns holding our spot (fam of 4)  looking at shops and when it opened at 8 grabbed a little something at Starbucks, eating line until 830.
We didn’t want to ride ROTR SB as we already bought the LL though we would have been near the front.


----------



## twoolle

Sydnerella said:


> Today we waited at MMRR from 730-830 on the dot. They let people enter the park at 730 and we all dispersed into lines. We took turns holding our spot (fam of 4)  looking at shops and when it opened at 8 grabbed a little something at Starbucks, eating line until 830.
> We didn’t want to ride ROTR SB as we already bought the LL though we would have been near the front.


What time did you get to HS and how did you get there? Thanks!


----------



## Sydnerella

twoolle said:


> What time did you get to HS and how did you get there? Thanks!



We left Riviera via rideshare - not sure if Uber or Lyft - at 7:10, arrived to the line at 7:16 per my pics. We were about 5 families back. They walked us from holding area to security lines at about 7:30. And let us go from there to enter and go to the lines we wanted to wait in. It wasn’t clear if Skyliner was actually bringing people yet at that time, it was moving but seemed like there was not a line up there waiting to enter. But I can’t say for sure.


----------



## twoolle

Sydnerella said:


> We left Riviera via rideshare - not sure if Uber or Lyft - at 7:10, arrived to the line at 7:16 per my pics. We were about 5 families back. They walked us from holding area to security lines at about 7:30. And let us go from there to enter and go to the lines we wanted to wait in. It wasn’t clear if Skyliner was actually bringing people yet at that time, it was moving but seemed like there was not a line up there waiting to enter. But I can’t say for sure.


Thanks we are also staying at a skyliner resort next week and I'm worried it won't open soon enough to beat the crowds for RoTR rope drop!


----------



## Casey LC

So those who have taken an Uber to Hollywood Studios….. do they make the driver wait at tolls? Can they enter earlier then just people driving up?


----------



## katyringo

Anyone take an Uber to boardwalk and walked to HS?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Casey LC said:


> So those who have taken an Uber to Hollywood Studios….. do they make the driver wait at tolls? Can they enter earlier then just people driving up?





katyringo said:


> Anyone take an Uber to boardwalk and walked to HS?


I believe Ride Share drop off was updated earlier this year at Hollywood Studios:



> Now, ride share, taxi, and Minnie Van has been relocated to the furthest bus loop. This change will be significant – especially for ride share users who used to utilize the main parking plaza. Here’s a look at the old location.



https://blogmickey.com/2021/05/ride...signs-installed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
Has anyone done ride share to DHS?  Is that still accurate?


----------



## scrappinginontario

katyringo said:


> Anyone take an Uber to boardwalk and walked to HS?


No, you may not take a ride share to a Disney resort in the morning unless you have an ADR.  This will normally be asked to be seen by security to gain access to the resort.  

Ride shares to the parks drop off at TTC for MK and in specific locations at the other 3 parks.


----------



## katyringo

scrappinginontario said:


> No, you may not take a ride share to a Disney resort in the morning unless you have an ADR.  This will normally be asked to be seen by security to gain access to the resort.
> 
> Ride shares to the parks drop off at TTC for MK and in specific locations at the other 3 parks.



even though Disney's boardwalk opens at 630am.


----------



## katyringo

katyringo said:


> even though Disney's boardwalk opens at 630am.


Or mobile order for boardwalk bakery?


----------



## scrappinginontario

katyringo said:


> even though Disney's boardwalk opens at 630am.





katyringo said:


> Or mobile order for boardwalk bakery?


There are multiple reports from guests who have tried to be dropped off at Boardwalk and other resorts in the morning since reopening in July 2020 and are turned away.  The only guests allowed to enter the resort area must have an ADR for a table service location that they are going to.   Security checks every vehicle as guests are trying to shortcut the ways they are supposed to access the parks.

Going to the bakery is not an ADR and driver and occupants will be turned away.


----------



## CarolynFH

katyringo said:


> Or mobile order for boardwalk bakery?


FYI people used the Boardwalk and then the Speedway gas station as rideshare dropoff points when rideshare vehicles were required to enter the DHS parking lot through the tollbooths.  They were not being allowed to enter until a specific time prior to park opening.  Rideshare now enters where the buses do and drops off near the bus stops, not in the general guest parking area, so they don't have the same issues with being delayed at the tollbooths.  My impression is that there's no longer a need to be dropped off at BW or Speedway because being dropped off at the rideshare dropoff point works just fine for rope drop.  If you truly don't want to be dropped off at DHS, have the rideshare drop you off at the Speedway and walk to DHS from there.


----------



## katyringo

Thanks all. I wasn't trying to argue. We took an Uber to the boardwalk in October 2020 at 630am and had no issues and were not stopped by anyone. We got a mobile order for boardwalk bakery and walked to HS- first in line and escorted on to MMRR. I was seeing about my options to recreate that.


----------



## scrappinginontario

katyringo said:


> Thanks all. I wasn't trying to argue. We took an Uber to the boardwalk in October 2020 at 630am and had no issues and were not stopped by anyone. We got a mobile order for boardwalk bakery and walked to HS- first in line and escorted on to MMRR. I was seeing about my options to recreate that.


Thank you for clarifying.  We just wanted to share that things have changed since October 2020 and what you were able to do then would no longer work now so we didn't want others to read here that that was a possibility and then be stuck when it was no longer a valid option to them.

As with many things at Disney, things change and accessing a resort in the morning without an ADR is one of those things.


----------



## TheUglyStepsister

I am just blown away by this idea of getting to the parks crazy early before early entry. If it is recommended that we wait at a bus stop 90 min *BEFORE* ETPE begins, that is a TON of time already spent waiting in lines (even though they aren't ride lines). Why not just aim to arrive as soon as ETPE begins? You might have to wait a bit longer in ride lines but not to the degree of the additional time spent waiting for the bus and then waiting for the rides to open.

I feel like I should also mention that I am NOT an early riser and I would be very drained throughout the day if I had to get there that early. I mean, is it really worth it to people?? How much time would you really save? (seriously asking)


----------



## maryj11

TheUglyStepsister said:


> I am just blown away by this idea of getting to the parks crazy early before early entry. If it is recommended that we wait at a bus stop 90 min *BEFORE* ETPE begins, that is a TON of time already spent waiting in lines (even though they aren't ride lines). Why not just aim to arrive as soon as ETPE begins? You might have to wait a bit longer in ride lines but not to the degree of the additional time spent waiting for the bus and then waiting for the rides to open.
> 
> I feel like I should also mention that I am NOT an early riser and I would be very drained throughout the day if I had to get there that early. I mean, is it really worth it to people?? How much time would you really save? (seriously asking)


Good point! Why not wait in a ride line instead of outside the park in a crowd of people.


----------



## elgerber

maryj11 said:


> Good point! Why not wait in a ride line instead of outside the park in a crowd of people.


Because if you walk in as ETPE begins, all those people that were outside for all that time, will already be in line and on their first ride, and those lines could already be quite long by the time you go through the gates and get to the queue.


----------



## scrappinginontario

With arriving early for ETPE I can get a number of rides done when the park opens (has sometimes been 5 or 6 in the first 90 mins the park is open) as  opposed to 2 or 3.  It’s all personal choice.


----------



## TheUglyStepsister

scrappinginontario said:


> With arriving early for ETPE I can get a number of rides done when the park opens (has sometimes been 5 or 6 in the first 90 mins the park is open) as  opposed to 2 or 3.  It’s all personal choice.


Makes sense! I guess it depends on what time of year too. It just sounds to me like during the busiest park days at HS, not much seems to help (based on what I've read from others, not personal experience).


----------



## scrappinginontario

This picture shows average wait times at DHS today (red) vs 3 weeks ago today (blue).

I think it helps to show a bit of why some choose to arrive early and be at the front of the ETPE crowd.



For those who are not morning people, it also shows how lines drop as the evening goes on.


----------



## TheUglyStepsister

Ok, so for the red line - I'm guessing that if you get a late start, you might not get through everything you wanted to do in the park by closing, even with Genie+. But with the blue line, I would think you could get through everything without arriving early, maybe even without Genie+. I don't know, does that sound right? I've been to all other parks aside from HS.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheUglyStepsister said:


> Ok, so for the red line - I'm guessing that if you get a late start, you might not get through everything you wanted to do in the park by closing, even with Genie+. But with the blue line, I would think you could get through everything without arriving early, maybe even without Genie+. I don't know, does that sound right? I've been to all other parks aside from HS.


It really depends on what you want to get done.  Something to add into DHS are the shows which may require wait times between showings.

If all goes well you may get everything done in a day but it depends how many other things come into play for your family - dining, shopping, character cavalcades, breaks, etc.

Personally I’m not sure it’s an either/or situation as there are many variables at play.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

scrappinginontario said:


> This picture shows average wait times at DHS today (red) vs 3 weeks ago today (blue).
> 
> I think it helps to show a bit of why some choose to arrive early and be at the front of the ETPE crowd.
> 
> View attachment 625343
> 
> For those who are not morning people, it also shows how lines drop as the evening goes on.


Is that the correct graph? It says typical, posted and today, rather than today and three weeks ago.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Is that the correct graph? It says typical, posted and today, rather than today and three weeks ago.


You can go to Thrill Data and plug in the dates.  I plugged in Tues, Nov 2 and it is what was produced.


----------



## ItsOnlyMoney

I don't so much want to jump on the most popular ride as walk around and take photos a bit with fewer people in the way. Will that work or should I just sleep 1/2 hour longer?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ItsOnlyMoney said:


> I don't so much want to jump on the most popular ride as walk around and take photos a bit with fewer people in the way. Will that work or should I just sleep 1/2 hour longer?


Unless you're looking to take pictures in out of the way places, I think sleeping in is your better option.  ETPE is encouraging many to arrive early.

That being said, not really sure there is a time when the parks are quieter right now unless you're able to attend either extended hours or, an After Hours event.


----------



## ItsOnlyMoney

scrappinginontario said:


> Unless you're looking to take pictures in out of the way places, I think sleeping in is your better option.  ETPE is encouraging many to arrive early.
> 
> That being said, not really sure there is a time when the parks are quieter right now unless you're able to attend either extended hours or, an After Hours event.


I was afraid of that. How about the end of Jan?  I certainly don't want to be in a mob heading for most rides. At this point in our lives I'd rather just miss it OR I may break down and buy LL for ROR.


----------



## scrappinginontario

We're going the end of Jan and honestly, I'm fully prepared for the parks to be very busy.  Resort reservations have been full/almost full for months. We are International travelers and for the first time in 2 years we're considering leaving Canada.  Many of my friends are doing the same.  I just think for the next while attendance at the parks will be higher for this time of year that it has been in the past due to many feeling more comfortable travelling again.

I just looked at TP predictions for our Jan/Feb dates and the anticipated crowd levels are on par with 2020, 2019 and 2018.  

While I'd prefer quieter parks for many reasons, I'm prepared for that not to be the case.


----------



## GBRforWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> We're going the end of Jan and honestly, I'm fully prepared for the parks to be very busy.  Resort reservations have been full/almost full for months. We are International travelers and for the first time in 2 years we're considering leaving Canada.  Many of my friends are doing the same.  I just think for the next while attendance at the parks will be higher for this time of year that it has been in the past due to many feeling more comfortable travelling again.
> 
> I just looked at TP predictions for our Jan/Feb dates and the anticipated crowd levels are on par with 2020, 2019 and 2018.
> 
> While I'd prefer quieter parks for many reasons, I'm prepared for that not to be the case.


I’m so happy you were able to rebook!  I know you’ve had quite the wait trying to get back to Disney!  Hopefully the next 2 months go smoothly and you’ll finally make it back ‘home’! .


----------



## scrappinginontario

GBRforWDW said:


> I’m so happy you were able to rebook!  I know you’ve had quite the wait trying to get back to Disney!  Hopefully the next 2 months go smoothly and you’ll finally make it back ‘home’! .


Thank you!!  It's looking much more promising this time!!  As of right now we'll still need to arrange for a PCR test prior to flying back to Canada but at least we can cross the border again!  

LOL, we may need to take a 'test drive' over the border over Christmas and do some shopping.  🛍


----------



## swelch1976

Can anyone report on whether the Main Street Starbucks has been open when folks are allowed into the park? I'm trying to understand whether Starbucks is opening at regular Park Open, ETPE open, or when people are allowed onto Main Street. Anybody know?


----------



## ChanaC

My trip is coming up in a few week. We are only doing two days, one where we are starting at Animal Kingdom and one where we are starting at Hollywood Studios. On both days the parks are opening at 9am, with a 8:30am opening for resort guests. We are staying on site and our plan is to rope drop both FoP and MMRR. Anyone know what time they are actually letting guests in? I've heard that they start letting people into the parks and lining up before 8:30, and sometimes they even let people get into the queues before 8:30.


----------



## katyringo

EARLY.


----------



## casperthegm

Not to hijack the original inquiry, but on a related note, for offsite guests- are they sticking to the posted opening time for offsite entry, or are they getting in a little early to the parks as well?


----------



## g-dad66

On November 3, guests were already in the park by 7:50 when we arrived. We were in line for Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railroad at 7:55.  The ride started running right at 8:30.


----------



## Moonwolf

When I went at the start of Nov they were letting guests into the park 30mins (most parks) to almost an hour (HS) before early entry officially started. 

In MK and EPCOT we were then held at a point inside the parks until Early Entry officially started and then we were released. For HS and AK we could fall in line for our first ride once we were let into the park early.

I roped dropped HS twice during that period for two different rides. Slinky Dog Dash they held the line at the ride entrance until Early Entry started and then let us into the official queue. For Rise they started assembling the queue under the bridge into Galaxy’s Edge. Then they started to walk us into the actually queue about 45 mins before. That day they may have also started running the ride a little earlier but then it broke down so I’m not sure if the movement ahead was just people filling the queue or if there was actually loading going on before official early entry started.


----------



## NickDubs34

Was at HS last week.  Was first car through the entry at  7:30. Walked directly into park and headed to Galaxy's Edge. There were probably 60 people already being held in front of me at the entrance to GE. They walked us from there to the queue for Rise at 7:50. And they started loading the ride a few minutes before 8:30. 

Guessing they open gates at 7:30, but I had to walk from my car and the parking lot to the entrance so there was probably a 10 minute gap there where guests who had walked over or taken the Skyliner were ahead of me. But I'd say the closer to 7:30 you get there (for an 8:30 early entry), the better off  you'll be.

FWIW, it was worth it because I found myself ahead of the pack for most of the day. I bought G+ but I was able to knock out Rise, Smuggler's Run, TSM, Runaway Railway,  RnR without it and then used my G+ on Slinky, ToT and Star Tours. Got all of that done plus lunch at Sci Fi by about 2 pm.


----------



## katyringo

Okay so..

if I am staying at all star movies... and I know that DHS is letting folks into the park to line up around 730.. will the bus get me there by 730 if I get myself on the first bus of the day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

katyringo said:


> Okay so..
> 
> if I am staying at all star movies... and I know that DHS is letting folks into the park to line up around 730.. will the bus get me there by 730 if I get myself on the first bus of the day?


Yes, under normal circumstances, as long as you're on the first bus, you will arrive in time.  It is recommended you arrive at the All Star Movies bus stop no later than 90 mins before ETPE begins.


----------



## soniam

Today, Black Friday, they let us into DHS about 7:30. They let us into the Smugglers queue before 8, maybe 7:45, and started the ride between 8 and 8:10. YMMV with a less busy day. Thanksgiving day at AK, they let us in about 7:20. We rode Everest by 7:30.


----------



## wisblue

I think I posted this earlier, but last week at DHS they opened the security scanners and gates at 7:30 sharp.

We went to do TOT and RNRC first both days (relying on LL for SDD and ROTR one day and LL for MFSR on the other). One day they led us to the TOT queue at 8:30 and the other day at 8:20.

For people who have gone directly to SDD or ROTR, have the current opening procedures created a fairer first come, first served approach than when guests were held at the end of Hollywood Boulevard and the rush to the attractions involved a lot of running, elbowing, and cutting in?


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Have a related question to early entry. We are doing a split stay at Saratoga and Kidani. On the day we change hotels, we are planning to visit epcot. Should we just drive to the epcot lot or should we drive to our second hotel (Kidani Village) to take the busses to and fro. We will have little ones in tow (rip trams) and I know they hold cars at the toll booths.


----------



## AZMermaid

How are the lines at the gate at 7:30? We are at BW so we can walk and get there as early as needed to be towards the front for SDD, but don’t need to be THE front, lol!


----------



## soniam

wisblue said:


> I think I posted this earlier, but last week at DHS they opened the security scanners and gates at 7:30 sharp.
> 
> We went to do TOT and RNRC first both days (relying on LL for SDD and ROTR one day and LL for MFSR on the other). One day they led us to the TOT queue at 8:30 and the other day at 8:20.
> 
> For people who have gone directly to SDD or ROTR, have the current opening procedures created a fairer first come, first served approach than when guests were held at the end of Hollywood Boulevard and the rush to the attractions involved a lot of running, elbowing, and cutting in?


It was a bit of a free for all coming from the holding point to the tapstile. They let people through the tapstiles to the GE tunnel entrance. Then they slowly led people to Rise. We walked over to Smugglers. Except for the dash to the tunnel, it wasn’t too bad. I didn’t see any fights or strollers being used as weapons, so that’s a positive thing.



AZMermaid said:


> How are the lines at the gate at 7:30? We are at BW so we can walk and get there as early as needed to be towards the front for SDD, but don’t need to be THE front, lol!


We walked over from BWV a little after 7am. There were already people lined up near the Skyliner exit. I don’t know how SDD was, but we would have been toward the front of Rise if we hadn’t gone to Smugglers.


----------



## AZMermaid

Great thanks! That’s kind of our plan too, start walking over after securing Genie and ILL for the day.


----------



## ChanaC

What time do the parking toll booths open? We're staying on property (All-Star Music) but between the reports of buses being inconsistent and full to the brim I think we will be driving to the parks.


----------



## Missmaureen78

Are they still holding onsite guests at the Tangled bathrooms prior to official park opening?Just wondering about the best way to get to BTMR and Splash if we do one or two rides in Tomorrowland first (not SM.)  Assuming it wouldn't be to go back through the hub.


----------



## wisblue

soniam said:


> It was a bit of a free for all coming from the holding point to the tapstile. They let people through the tapstiles to the GE tunnel entrance. Then they slowly led people to Rise. We walked over to Smugglers. Except for the dash to the tunnel, it wasn’t too bad. I didn’t see any fights or strollers being used as weapons, so that’s a positive thing.



At least going through the tapstiles should spread people out a little so that the ones who insist on running can do it without having to elbow their way ahead of others. And the time advantage that the runners gain isn’t that great over people who walk briskly.

I still prefer the relaxing openings on Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## soniam

ChanaC said:


> What time do the parking toll booths open? We're staying on property (All-Star Music) but between the reports of buses being inconsistent and full to the brim I think we will be driving to the parks.


At AK on Thursday, they held us until 6:30. Haven’t driven to the other parks.


----------



## twoolle

soniam said:


> At AK on Thursday, they held us until 6:30. Haven’t driven to the other parks.


Were you well positioned for rope drop (FOP) at this time?


----------



## soniam

eloiseweenie said:


> Has anyone heard if they'll allow kids turning 3 to get a pass? We are going next month for his birthday weekend, and had planned to buy his there.


We were about a dozen people back at the tapstiles. We were also not the first car, maybe 3 back. I was walking slow from the parking lot though; my knee got messed up this week. DH walked ahead, and I caught up. We bought FOP and did EE during EE. However, we wouldn’t have been very far back for FOP. This was Thanksgiving day.


----------



## fsjking

NickDubs34 said:


> Was at HS last week.  Was first car through the entry at  7:30.



Do they let you pull up to the parking turnstiles before 7:30 and stage, or do they keep the road blocked so you can't pull in?


----------



## soniam

fsjking said:


> Do they let you pull up to the parking turnstiles before 7:30 and stage, or do they keep the road blocked so you can't pull in?


They let us stage a bit at AK. We weren’t the first car there though.


----------



## DisneyByMarriage

ItsOnlyMoney said:


> I was afraid of that. How about the end of Jan?  I certainly don't want to be in a mob heading for most rides. At this point in our lives I'd rather just miss it OR I may break down and buy LL for ROR.


Yesterday (Black Friday) we were at the Rivieria Skyliner station at 7:05 ish; on it by 7:15, ended up in the 2nd car of day to studios and then rope stopped Galaxy’s edge.  I stayed with two of my kids while my husband walked into the Rise queue (which was already a mass of people).  I went to the back of galaxy’s edge and it was EMPTY, so you could have gotten amazing photos of the ships.  Then we did Smugglers run, I think it was 8:15 when they started that, because I know I was mobile ordering at the Ronto Wrap station by 8:27 and just looking at the CMs for three minutes until I could click “I’m 
Here” for my food.  In MK you wouldn’t be able to take good pictures until after 8:30.


----------



## fsjking

DisneyByMarriage said:


> Yesterday (Black Friday) we were at the Rivieria Skyliner station at 7:05 ish; on it by 7:15, ended up in the 2nd car of day to studios and then rope stopped Galaxy’s edge.  I stayed with two of my kids while my husband walked into the Rise queue (which was already a mass of people).  I went to the back of galaxy’s edge and it was EMPTY, so you could have gotten amazing photos of the ships.  Then we did Smugglers run, I think it was 8:15 when they started that, because I know I was mobile ordering at the Ronto Wrap station by 8:27 and just looking at the CMs for three minutes until I could click “I’m
> Here” for my food.  In MK you wouldn’t be able to take good pictures until after 8:30.



Did you notice if the epcot skyliner line was open at that time too?


----------



## DisneyByMarriage

fsjking said:


> Did you notice if the epcot skyliner line was open at that time too?


I don’t know if they were letting people go over to Epcot area, but the line was running since it’s the same one that goes to Caribbean beach (since you can take the line from Caribbean beach all the way to Epcot without getting off at Riviera.


----------



## mickey0624

Will be at EPCOT on Friday..posted opening is at 11:00....what time will they actually let you in the gates and what time will attractions start operating?


----------



## disneyfam1986

Just FYI for the days that Magic Kingdom is opening at 8am(7:30 for early entry) monorail is not dropping off at MK until 7am. Boats are not running until 7am. We were held at turnstiles until 7:15/7:20ish. Pretty much not much point arriving much before 7am.


----------



## fsjking

DisneyByMarriage said:


> I don’t know if they were letting people go over to Epcot area, but the line was running since it’s the same one that goes to Caribbean beach (since you can take the line from Caribbean beach all the way to Epcot without getting off at Riviera.



I was more interested if you could get on at epcot to go to HS at that time. We are at BCV and trying to figure out if we'd get there sooner on the Skyliner or driving. If the parking lot doesn't open till 7:30, but we can get on the skyliner at 7:15 that might be quicker. I just didn't know if you noticed anyone coming from the direction of epcot.


----------



## DisneyByMarriage

I’d take the boa


fsjking said:


> I was more interested if you could get on at epcot to go to HS at that time. We are at BCV and trying to figure out if we'd get there sooner on the Skyliner or driving. If the parking lot doesn't open till 7:30, but we can get on the skyliner at 7:15 that might be quicker. I just didn't know if you noticed anyone coming from the direction of epcot.


I would take the boat from Beach Club.  (You can also walk but I have three kids so that’s not optimal for us).  I can confirm busses were already arriving as the Skyliner was not quite there.


----------



## fsjking

DisneyByMarriage said:


> I’d take the boa
> 
> I would take the boat from Beach Club.  (You can also walk but I have three kids so that’s not optimal for us).  I can confirm busses were already arriving as the Skyliner was not quite there.



Yeah, we aren't walking. 

I hadn't considered the boats. I guess I just assumed they opened later.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

This may have changed since October, but they generally started to corral Guests into the park around 30 minutes prior to posted opening. They then walked Guests to the major attractions (to mitigate a stampede) at exactly the posted opening time.

I would get there 45 - 60 minutes prior to the posted opening time if your goal is to immediately get in line for a major attraction.


----------



## scrappinginontario

fsjking said:


> Did you notice if the epcot skyliner line was open at that time too?


The Skyliner starts running approx 1 hour before ETPE.


----------



## fsjking

scrappinginontario said:


> The Skyliner starts running approx 1 hour before ETPE.



That was what I thought too until the PP said they were on it at 7:15. That would be at least 1:15 before ETPE


----------



## scrappinginontario

fsjking said:


> That was what I thought too until the PP said they were on it at 7:15. That would be at least 1:15 before ETPE


Yes, that’s why I said approx.  Most days it’s 60 min before park opening but it can be earlier by a bit.  Post 1 has a lot of helpful information people have shared, gathered into one location.  It can help you decide what is best for your family.


----------



## soniam

disneyfam1986 said:


> Just FYI for the days that Magic Kingdom is opening at 8am(7:30 for early entry) monorail is not dropping off at MK until 7am. Boats are not running until 7am. We were held at turnstiles until 7:15/7:20ish. Pretty much not much point arriving much before 7am.


On Tuesday and this morning, the BW bus to MK dropped off at 6:30. We were held at security until about or just after 7am. We were held at the tapstiles until close to 7:30. However, we were at the front of a huge crowd, which pretty much allowed us to walk on to at least the first ride and have a short wait on others. By 6:45, the line behind us was very big.


----------



## sam1985

Beach club to HS... Skyliner or boat? Walking is out....went a bit too hard at Epcot now little legs are tired


----------



## scrappinginontario

mickey0624 said:


> Will be at EPCOT on Friday..posted opening is at 11:00....what time will they actually let you in the gates and what time will attractions start operating?


Your question has been merged with the 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread.  Post 1 contains help for your question and a lot of other helpful information gathered from other DISboard members.


----------



## CarolynFH

sam1985 said:


> Beach club to HS... Skyliner or boat? Walking is out....went a bit too hard at Epcot now little legs are tired


The Skyliner might be a faster depending on how long you have to wait for the boat. If you walk out the main BC door to the lakefront and the boat is approaching from BW or at the YC/BC dock, I’d take the Skyliner for sure. If it’s just coming under the bridge from Epcot, heading for BW, that would be good timing to take the boat.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

Seeing some reports of onsite guests being let into the park a full hour before early entry begins (an hour and a half before official park opening).  And then getting onto their first rides a half-hour before the official start of early entry (an hour before the official opening of the park).  

Does anyone know which rides are being operated that early?  I think I've seen reports of RotR, FOP, and SDMT.  What about Test Track?  SDD?  The Sunset Boulevard rides?  EE?  BTMRR?  I'm just trying to get a sense of what my options would be if we are able to get up and rolling that early on our trip.  

For instance, I would love to be able to finish SDD at 8:10 on a morning with a 9:00 opening.  Then maybe we could do TSMM and one or even both of RnRC and ToT before the offsite guests even arrive?  That would be amazing!

But on the other hand, I would hate to get there way early and get in the line for Toy Story Land only to find out the hard way that people are let onto RotR at 8:00, but aren't let onto SDD (or any of the other rides) until closer to 8:30.  

Thanks in advance for any insight you can offer.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Grasshopper2016 said:


> Seeing some reports of onsite guests being let into the park a full hour before early entry begins (an hour and a half before official park opening).  And then getting onto their first rides a half-hour before the official start of early entry (an hour before the official opening of the park).
> 
> Does anyone know which rides are being operated that early?  I think I've seen reports of RotR, FOP, and SDMT.  What about Test Track?  SDD?  The Sunset Boulevard rides?  EE?  BTMRR?  I'm just trying to get a sense of what my options would be if we are able to get up and rolling that early on our trip.
> 
> For instance, I would love to be able to finish SDD at 8:10 on a morning with a 9:00 opening.  Then maybe we could do TSMM and one or even both of RnRC and ToT before the offsite guests even arrive?  That would be amazing!
> 
> But on the other hand, I would hate to get there way early and get in the line for Toy Story Land only to find out the hard way that people are let onto RotR at 8:00, but aren't let onto SDD (or any of the other rides) until closer to 8:30.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight you can offer.



Was this recently or, possibly on Nov 12th when ETPE began 30 mins early?  This is the first I've heard of guests being allowed to ride 1 hour early.  May I ask where you've seen this?


----------



## Grasshopper2016

scrappinginontario said:


> Was this recently or, possibly on Nov 12th when ETPE began 30 mins early? This is the first I've heard of guests being allowed to ride 1 hour early. May I ask where you've seen this?



Here is one example:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...egy-only-thread.3857056/page-95#post-63570501
I have seen several other similar reports in the last week.  I would have to track them down.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Grasshopper2016 said:


> Here is one example:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...egy-only-thread.3857056/page-95#post-63570501
> I have seen several other similar reports in the last week.  I would have to track them down.


Thanks.  I think you're best to also ask your questions in the threads where people are reporting they started running attractions 30 mins before ETPE.  So far it has not been reported on this thread (that I'm aware of) so not sure you would get answers here - until people start to report their experiences in this thread.

This thread is updated as people share their experiences here and so far, nobody has done that so not sure which rides may be running early and, how long this might happen.  Crowds are still high due to Thanksgiving week so not sure how long this may happen.  Is it just a temporary thing due to heavier crowds or, is this going to continue?  Nobody really knows.


----------



## soniam

DHS last week was letting people ride Rise and Smugglers as early as 1 hour before regular park opening (8am on a 9am day). Toy Story Land waited until 30 minutes before.


----------



## BrotherCraig

We just got back and we never used early admission into the parks.  We tried everyday but just could not make it happen.  It all worked out.  So if you don't make it, it's okay.  As long as you are on Genie+ at 7 AM to book your rides - if using Genie+ - it will be okay.


----------



## Casey LC

scrappinginontario said:


> Was this recently or, possibly on Nov 12th when ETPE began 30 mins early?  This is the first I've heard of guests being allowed to ride 1 hour early.  May I ask where you've seen this?



I rode ROR this morning at 8:00am. Early entry didn’t start until 8:30. I had Smugglers Run done by 8:40 as well. I asked the cast member at the attraction if they usually do this, and he said for a couple rides they do and that this morning they were having a “really good morning”. I’m guess that means there was no mechanical issues with the ride.


----------



## Casey LC

For those that care, you can take an Uber/Lyft into Hollywood Studios seemingly as early as you want. Rideshare uses the bus entrance, not the car entrance. I arrived via Uber at 7:15 for a park open of 9am. I beat every resort bus and the sky liner. There was maybe 30 people there before me, I guess either walk ins from nearby resorts or other Uber users. It made for a super easy day, if one doesn’t mind getting up that early.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks to those who have shared their recent experiences. 

I have updated DHS to include that RotR and MFSR _may_ begin running up to an hour before ETPE. 

Has anyone experienced any other attractions at DHS or anything at other parks that is running earlier than the 30 min ETPE time?



Casey LC said:


> For those that care, you can take an Uber/Lyft into Hollywood Studios seemingly as early as you want. Rideshare uses the bus entrance, not the car entrance. I arrived via Uber at 7:15 for a park open of 9am. I beat every resort bus and the sky liner. There was maybe 30 people there before me, I guess either walk ins from nearby resorts or other Uber users. It made for a super easy day, if one doesn’t mind getting up that early.



Thank you.  Post 1 was updated with this information also.


----------



## Casey LC

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks to those who have shared their recent experiences.
> 
> I have updated DHS to include that RotR and MFSR _may_ begin running up to an hour before ETPE.
> 
> Has anyone experienced any other attractions at DHS or anything at other parks that is running earlier than the 30 min ETPE time?



I rope dropped Flight of Passage on Saturday and it did NOT start extra early. They didn’t even let us into AK until almost the start of Early Entry.

same for space mountain. I rope dropped that on Friday and it started running right at the normal time. I can’t speak for Mine Train though.


----------



## soniam

Casey LC said:


> I rope dropped Flight of Passage on Saturday and it did NOT start extra early. They didn’t even let us into AK until almost the start of Early Entry.
> 
> same for space mountain. I rope dropped that on Friday and it started running right at the normal time. I can’t speak for Mine Train though.


We saw the same thing with Space and at AK. Everest did not start until EE also.

The other note is that they sometimes have you go through security or the tapstiles near 7am. At MK on Sunday, I was still doing my Genie+ and ILL selections at 7am when they had us walk through security. I was the 3rd person behind the scanner. Most days, they seemed to not have people move until a decent time after the 7am Genie+/ILL selection time, like 10 minutes or so.


----------



## ChanaC

For anyone who has rope dropped HS lately, where does it seem the mass of crowds tend to go? I assume it's a combination of RotR, MFSR, SDD, and MMRR. I'm planning on rope dropping MMRR but am interested to know where everyone else seems to be heading.


----------



## BrotherCraig

ChanaC said:


> For anyone who has rope dropped HS lately, where does it seem the mass of crowds tend to go? I assume it's a combination of RotR, MFSR, SDD, and MMRR. I'm planning on rope dropping MMRR but am interested to know where everyone else seems to be heading.




You assume correctly.  MMRR is your best bet if not purchasing ILL$.  We purchased it and also had SDD booked via LL.  So we hit ToT first and it was about a 7 minute wait.  Rocking Rollercoaster was about the same.  Both posted as 20 minutes but it was 7 minutes actual.


----------



## ChanaC

BrotherCraig said:


> You assume correctly.  MMRR is your best bet if not purchasing ILL$.  We purchased it and also had SDD booked via LL.  So we hit ToT first and it was about a 7 minute wait.  Rocking Rollercoaster was about the same.  Both posted as 20 minutes but it was 7 minutes actual.



Thanks. I don't think we'll be getting the MMRR ILL, but we might do RotR. We definitely don't want to pay for both.


----------



## CJK

Hi all! I know that only Tomorrowland and Fantasyland are open during early theme park entry. What's the path to get to Peter Pan? My friends are skipping SDMT and Space, and want to go right to Peter Pan. Do they line up with the SDMT folks, or is there a faster route? TIA!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Your post has been merged with the Everything Early Theme Park Entry thread.  



CJK said:


> Hi all! I know that only Tomorrowland and Fantasyland are open during early theme park entry. What's the path to get to Peter Pan? My friends are skipping SDMT and Space, and want to go right to Peter Pan. Do they line up with the SDMT folks, or is there a faster route? TIA!



Others have shared in this thread that heading towards the Tea Cups then turning a hard left at the old Merida meet n greet and going up behind the castle, was successful for them.

Another option is to go to the Tea Cups but then stay to the left side of the crowd heading to SDMT and keep going past the Carrousel and over to PP.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

ChanaC said:


> For anyone who has rope dropped HS lately, where does it seem the mass of crowds tend to go? I assume it's a combination of RotR, MFSR, SDD, and MMRR. I'm planning on rope dropping MMRR but am interested to know where everyone else seems to be heading.



We're leaning towards rope dropping MMRR in a few weeks as well and getting LL$ for SDD.  Hopefully this means being able to get there closer to ETPE start time as we're not early risers.


----------



## soniam

ChanaC said:


> For anyone who has rope dropped HS lately, where does it seem the mass of crowds tend to go? I assume it's a combination of RotR, MFSR, SDD, and MMRR. I'm planning on rope dropping MMRR but am interested to know where everyone else seems to be heading.



Rise by far, with SDD being second. Smuggler's was dead, us and another family, from 7:30-8am when we did it last week just after 8am. Even once it started, it wasn't very busy. We rode it twice in a row without a wait.The CMs were confused why we were heading there.


----------



## Littlelulu01

Here now in line for fop.  Have to say I’m extremely disappointed in the process. The crowds they cram you into are a complete joke. Have to purchase ll before u get to see times available. Another scam. This is not magical and is costing thousands. I had hoped for a decent experience.


----------



## ChanaC

Littlelulu01 said:


> Here now in line for fop.  Have to say I’m extremely disappointed in the process. The crowds they cram you into are a complete joke. Have to purchase ll before u get to see times available. Another scam. This is not magical and is costing thousands. I had hoped for a decent experience.



What time did you arrive? And what's going on over there? I'm hoping to rope drop FOP next week.


----------



## Ariel620

Littlelulu01 said:


> Here now in line for fop.  Have to say I’m extremely disappointed in the process. The crowds they cram you into are a complete joke. Have to purchase ll before u get to see times available. Another scam. This is not magical and is costing thousands. I had hoped for a decent experience.





ChanaC said:


> What time did you arrive? And what's going on over there? I'm hoping to rope drop FOP next week.



I noticed today was the first day in a long time that AK didn't open at 7:30 for EE, it was 8:30 instead since the park opened at 9.  I bet that made it a lot more crowded since more people can arrive by that time.  Sorry it was a bad experience.


----------



## Littlelulu01

Ariel620 said:


> I noticed today was the first day in a long time that AK didn't open at 7:30 for EE, it was 8:30 instead since the park opened at 9.  I bet that made it a lot more crowded since more people can arrive by that time.  Sorry it was a bad experience.


Park opened at 8:30.  We got on a 7:30 bus  from Rivera.  They let us through security and through the entrance and then it was a mob of people to a holding area outside Pandora. I think it was about 8:30 when they let people actually line up.  We were not willing to push and jockey and weave through the crowds so probably lost a lot of ground during the getting to the line up process. I would never have bothered had I known what I was in for.  I’d say we were done with the ride by around 10:30am. I think posted wait time was 135 min - so posted wait was about right.  Your pretty much shoulder to shoulder with thousands.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

Wait a minute!  You were on the bus at 7:30 for an 8:30 early entry, and you didn’t end up getting off of FOP until 10:30?!  That is an epic fail on Disney’s part.  What a disaster.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Grasshopper2016 said:


> Wait a minute!  You were on the bus at 7:30 for an 8:30 early entry, and you didn’t end up getting off of FOP until 10:30?!  That is an epic fail on Disney’s part.  What a disaster.


Im so sorry you had a bad experience, im noticing they are pushing opening back to 7:30 at AK the day we are there so I hope we can avoid.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

Imagine logging onto MDE at 7:00 to book your first G+LL ride, and getting KS or Navi for 9:15-10:15.  And then getting right on the bus for an 8:30 early entry to rope drop FOP.  But then, by the time you actually get off of FOP, you missed your LL ride.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Can anyone else share their DHS opening experience for early entry? It seems they have mostly “standard” 8:30/ 9 openings. I havent seen them open that park earlier since SWGE first opened. How early are onsite guests getting on to RotR?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just a reminder that we also have a, '*Here Now and Just Back*' thread where people are sharing their actual experiences.  Reading the last few pages of that thread will give you a lot of information about what people are currently experiencing in the parks.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

Interested to hear more about the Early Entry rope drop process at FOP.  Is it just a complete free for all (among those on-site guests already in the park) at 7:30 (for an 8:00 opening)?   In other words, if you arrive earlier, will you be closer to the front of the line for FOP, and thus have a shorter wait?  Or, as a recent poster seems to have experienced, is everyone held in such a haphazard way that those who arrived at 6:45 could easily end up behind those who arrived at 7:20?


----------



## OhhBother

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Can anyone else share their DHS opening experience for early entry? It seems they have mostly “standard” 8:30/ 9 openings. I havent seen them open that park earlier since SWGE first opened. How early are onsite guests getting on to RotR?


We’re here this week. Did early entry at DHS on Saturday morning. We drove over and got to the entrance at about 7:15. We were the third car there. Security had us wait for just a few minutes and then we drove on in and parked. By the time we got to the front, the park was open for early entry guests. Lots of people from buses and Skyliner were already ahead of us.

We went straight to SWGE, and we joined a line outside the big gate entrance near Muppets. They held us there until 7:45, and then we went straight to ROTR. The line was moving swiftly and then came to a dead stop for about 10 minutes - I’m assuming the ride went down briefly. But once it restarted, we were on and off the ride very quickly. By 9 am park opening, we’d finished Rise, Smuggler’s Run and stopped for photos and a snack. We then went straight back to ROTR for a second ride I purchased at 7 am.

Getting there early kept us ahead of the crowd all morning. Between early entry and Genie+, we rode ROTR twice, Smuggler’s, SDD twice, Midway Mania twice and MMRR with minimal waits for anything.


----------



## Jennasis

We are hitting DHS tomorrow. It says opening is at 9 but nowhere in the MDE app does it say what time morning magic hour is so I'm assuming we will get there at 8am in case they open earlier than a half hour?? I'm going to buy a LL for Rise and then also G+. I will have DH book Rise on his phone while I use my phone to buy Genie+ and try for a SDD early in the day. Then we will rope drop Rise (we want to ride twice), and start hitting as many things as we can early. If we can't get a LL for slinky that is early then we will skip Slinky. We would rather have ring LL passes all day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jennasis said:


> We are hitting DHS tomorrow. It says opening is at 9 but nowhere in the MDE app does it say what time morning magic hour is so I'm assuming we will get there at 8am in case they open earlier than a half hour?? I'm going to buy a LL for Rise and then also G+. I will have DH book Rise on his phone while I use my phone to buy Genie+ and try for a SDD early in the day. Then we will rope drop Rise (we want to ride twice), and start hitting as many things as we can early. If we can't get a LL for slinky that is early then we will skip Slinky. We would rather have ring LL passes all day.


If park hours begin at 9:00 then Early Theme Park Entry for resort guests begin at 8:30. All resorts ETPE hours officially begin 30 mins before posted park hours.


----------



## soniam

Jennasis said:


> We are hitting DHS tomorrow. It says opening is at 9 but nowhere in the MDE app does it say what time morning magic hour is so I'm assuming we will get there at 8am in case they open earlier than a half hour?? I'm going to buy a LL for Rise and then also G+. I will have DH book Rise on his phone while I use my phone to buy Genie+ and try for a SDD early in the day. Then we will rope drop Rise (we want to ride twice), and start hitting as many things as we can early. If we can't get a LL for slinky that is early then we will skip Slinky. We would rather have ring LL passes all day.



DHS seems to open more than an hour before regular park opening for EE. Rides in Batuu start running about an hour before regular opening. You should probably get there more than an hour before.

EDIT: Just realized I was too late to help you. Hopefully this will help others.


----------



## Jennasis

soniam said:


> DHS seems to open more than an hour before regular park opening for EE. Rides in Batuu start running about an hour before regular opening. You should probably get there more than an hour before.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I was too late to help you. Hopefully this will help others.



Interesting as we DID get there at 8am for a 9am opening but multiple CMs we asked including the BLT concierge told us it would only open 30 minutes prior to official opening. We would have been so behind the crowd had we listened to them.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jennasis said:


> Interesting as we DID get there at 8am for a 9am opening but multiple CMs we asked including the BLT concierge told us it would only open 30 minutes prior to official opening. We would have been so behind the crowd had we listened to them.


Yes, this is why we have this thread as CMs give the information they’ve been told and not necessarily what is actually happening.


----------



## Miffy

@scrappinginontario: 

First, thanks so much for this thread!

Is Philharmagic now open? I think it might be. I think your post #1 indicates that it's closed for refurb.
Sorry, I can't find the link now, but HM was included in a DISboard posting (not in a forum) as being open during ETPE. Just wanted to confirm, if possible. Trying to plan our MK day next week.

Thanks!


----------



## soniam

Miffy said:


> @scrappinginontario:
> 
> First, thanks so much for this thread!
> 
> Is Philharmagic now open? I think it might be. I think your post #1 indicates that it's closed for refurb.
> Sorry, I can't find the link now, but HM was included in a DISboard posting (not in a forum) as being open during ETPE. Just wanted to confirm, if possible. Trying to plan our MK day next week.
> 
> Thanks!


It is open and with the new Coco scene. We saw it Thanksgiving week. Only Fantasyland and Tomorrowland are open during ETPE/EE. HM is part of Liberty Square and is not open until regular park opening hours.


----------



## Miffy

soniam said:


> It is open and with the new Coco scene. We saw it Thanksgiving week. Only Fantasyland and Tomorrowland are open during ETPE/EE. HM is part of Liberty Square and is not open until regular park opening hours.


Thank you, @soniam. Much appreciated.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Miffy said:


> @scrappinginontario:
> 
> First, thanks so much for this thread!
> 
> Is Philharmagic now open? I think it might be. I think your post #1 indicates that it's closed for refurb.
> Sorry, I can't find the link now, but HM was included in a DISboard posting (not in a forum) as being open during ETPE. Just wanted to confirm, if possible. Trying to plan our MK day next week.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the note!  I'd forgotten to update post 1 when it reopened.  Just did that now.  Thanks for letting me know it required an update.  It's a joint effort to keep all of these posts current.  Appreciate your help!


----------



## Miffy

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for the note!  I'd forgotten to update post 1 when it reopened.  Just did that now.  Thanks for letting me know it required an update.  It's a joint effort to keep all of these posts current.  Appreciate your help!


I appreciate all that you do here, @scrappinginontario! 

It seems we're going to be RDing every single day of our upcoming trip, so this thread has been incredibly helpful.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Miffy said:


> I appreciate all that you do here, @scrappinginontario!
> 
> It seems we're going to be RDing every single day of our upcoming trip, so this thread has been incredibly helpful.


I hear you!  IF our Jan trip happens, RDing will be the theme of our trip too....at least for the first half.  After that I may face resistance and we'll take things at a slower pace after having rope dropped each park at least once.


----------



## trompettecon

Hello,
Going to MK on Jan. 4th. What can I reasonably expect to be able to do during the half hour EA? Our priorities are mostly in Fantasyland. And when should we arrive at the park? Ty.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I did ETPE at Thanksgiving but I headed to Space Mountain first.  That was all I got done in that half hour.  I'm not sure how lines are in Fantasyland but I think it would depend on what ride you hit first.  I got to the park between 8 and 8:10 for the 8:30 start.  They direct you to one of 2 lines - one at the Tomorrowland bridge to enter there or one going in to Fantasyland.  They scan your band and then you wait for "rope drop" at the half hour mark.  And thus begins the running of the bulls - mostly to Space, 7 dwarfs, and Peter Pan.


----------



## Tess

trompettecon said:


> Hello,
> Going to MK on Jan. 4th. What can I reasonably expect to be able to do during the half hour EA? Our priorities are mostly in Fantasyland. And when should we arrive at the park? Ty.



Determine the ride of choice and make the mad dash for it, i.e. in Fantasyland-- SDMT or PP.  Anything else you achieve in that measly half an hour is gravy.  Be sure to be at MK well in advance of rope drop (whatever time that may be, e.g., 8:00 a.m. drop--be there by 7:00 a.m. and wait in hopes of being near the front of the queue at rope drop).


----------



## cammer55

How early is resort transportation running with Early Entry happening now?


----------



## persnickity

Early entry was a bust for us at MK Thanksgiving week - we didn't care about the headliners, so I'd hoped we could just stroll in around 8:30 and get a couple of small rides in. But grandma was pokey getting ready, then we had transportation delays, and we ended up at the bridge maybe 10 minutes to regular open -- and they motioned us over to the big crowd waiting for the welcome show. It took a couple of minutes for me to rally and go back to convince them to check our bands and let us through, but they dropped the rope right behind us, so it did us no good. 

So, even if you aren't planning to do headliners, it's worth a little effort to make sure you get there early enough to make your way back to the actual rides!


----------



## trompettecon

Tess said:


> Determine the ride of choice and make the mad dash for it, i.e. in Fantasyland-- SDMT or PP.  Anything else you achieve in that measly half an hour is gravy.  Be sure to be at MK well in advance of rope drop (whatever time that may be, e.g., 8:00 a.m. drop--be there by 7:00 a.m. and wait in hopes of being near the front of the queue at rope drop).


Kind of a newbie... Is rope-drop the same as the early entry time? For instance, our day's EA = 8h30. How early should we get to the entrance?


----------



## trompettecon

Tess said:


> Determine the ride of choice and make the mad dash for it, i.e. in Fantasyland-- SDMT or PP.  Anything else you achieve in that measly half an hour is gravy.  Be sure to be at MK well in advance of rope drop (whatever time that may be, e.g., 8:00 a.m. drop--be there by 7:00 a.m. and wait in hopes of being near the front of the queue at rope drop).





Stacybaeasm said:


> I did ETPE at Thanksgiving but I headed to Space Mountain first.  That was all I got done in that half hour.  I'm not sure how lines are in Fantasyland but I think it would depend on what ride you hit first.  I got to the park between 8 and 8:10 for the 8:30 start.  They direct you to one of 2 lines - one at the Tomorrowland bridge to enter there or one going in to Fantasyland.  They scan your band and then you wait for "rope drop" at the half hour mark.  And thus begins the running of the bulls - mostly to Space, 7 dwarfs, and Peter Pan.


Thanks! Thinking I'll Genie+ Peter Pan and LL$ Space and 7DMT. I'll do the less popular Fantasyland rides (hoping for doing 2) between 8h30-9h00. Realistic?


----------



## g-dad66

trompettecon said:


> Thanks! Thinking I'll Genie+ Peter Pan and LL$ Space and 7DMT. I'll do the less popular Fantasyland rides (hoping for doing 2) between 8h30-9h00. Realistic?



Yes, almost everyone will be going to Peter Pan, Space, or 7DMT during Early Entery.  Everything else should be an easy walkon.


----------



## scrappinginontario

trompettecon said:


> Hello,
> Going to MK on Jan. 4th. What can I reasonably expect to be able to do during the half hour EA? Our priorities are mostly in Fantasyland. And when should we arrive at the park? Ty.





cammer55 said:


> How early is resort transportation running with Early Entry happening now?


This thread has been merged with the 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread.  Please read post 1 as it answers all of the questions you have asked plus a lot more.  Thanks!


----------



## Tess

Grasshopper2016 said:


> Interested to hear more about the Early Entry rope drop process at FOP.  Is it just a complete free for all (among those on-site guests already in the park) at 7:30 (for an 8:00 opening)?   In other words, if you arrive earlier, will you be closer to the front of the line for FOP, and thus have a shorter wait?  Or, as a recent poster seems to have experienced, is everyone held in such a haphazard way that those who arrived at 6:45 could easily end up behind those who arrived at 7:20?



Yes to the above--that is what we experienced over Columbus Day weekend.  MOB scene.  We were near the front of the pack at EE rope drop and despite our speed walking, when the rope dropped we were elbowed and passed by runners.  While it turned out fine for us (most guests weren't that unruly).  We were on and off within 20 minutes.  The crowd behind us, however, was MASSIVE! The queue was all the way to the restrooms at Lion King and wrapped out of Pandora toward its entrance near the bridge on the Tiffin's side when we exited.


----------



## Bellagirl

For those of you who have been recently or just returned can you share alternate Uber drop off points for those who wish to get an early start not waiting on Disney transportation?  I know it may vary but has anyone had recent luck being able to be dropped off at CR and walk to MK? Easiest walk to IG at Epcot.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## cjlong88

We are trying to create our plan for ETPE at Epcot. Anyone have any recent experiences? We were thinking Frozen and then moving to Test Track. We will be at Beach Club and will enter through IG. ETPE is scheudled for 9:30 am. How early should we be at the gate?


----------



## AZMermaid

Interested- we plan to hit Frozen from the IG first thing


----------



## scrappinginontario

Bellagirl said:


> For those of you who have been recently or just returned can you share alternate Uber drop off points for those who wish to get an early start not waiting on Disney transportation?  I know it may vary but has anyone had recent luck being able to be dropped off at CR and walk to MK? Easiest walk to IG at Epcot.  Thanks so much!!


Ride shares are not allowed to drop guests off at resorts in the morning without a dining reservation .


----------



## accm

I'm curious if anyone can share their experience with rider swap during early entry. At AK we'll have two kids who won't be able to ride FOP, and in HS 1 who can't ride rise. I'm wondering if stopping for rider swap will put at a big disadvantage, even if we get there early.


----------



## TinkOhio

I’m way behind on figuring out the current EE situation.  We’re staying on property and plan to rope drop.  We also have 7:30 breakfast reservations at the Contemporary, which we plan on arriving at early.  We’ll order as soon as we are sat, eat quickly, and walk to the MK from there.  If we eat early, will be be towards the from if the crowd?  Any suggestions?


----------



## scrappinginontario

TinkOhio said:


> I’m way behind on figuring out the current EE situation.  We’re staying on property and plan to rope drop.  We also have 7:30 breakfast reservations at the Contemporary, which we plan on arriving at early.  We’ll order as soon as we are sat, eat quickly, and walk to the MK from there.  If we eat early, will be be towards the from if the crowd?  Any suggestions?


 Not trying to be a downer but, probably not.  When are you going?  I’m guessing the ETPE hours officially begin at 8:30 that day?  

Depending on how busy the parks are, realistically they could allow ETPE guests into the park as early as 7:30 and possibly into the attractions  anytime between 8:00 and 8:30.  

A lot depends on things out of your control.  
1. Will you be seated early even if you arrive early?
2. How long will it take to order snd have food arrive?
3.  Is it worth rushing an expensive meal for a few minutes in the park?
4. How long will it take you to walk to the MK and will their be any lines to get in?

It’s up to you but for our family I would choose one or the other to make the one chosen enjoyable.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Most rides do typically have extremely low waits during ETPE, so if you're willing to chance it and try to get to the park entrance between 8:20 and 8:30, you may be able to get some rides with short waits.  But I'd agree with @scrappinginontario.  Enjoy low crowds for a few hours before grabbing food.  Either rearranging the ADR or a quick service snack in the park


----------



## Jonfw2

For those of you who have already experienced the 30 minute early entry, what do you recommend doing first in each park? 

Is it better to go to attractions that will have moderate wait times all day and do several of them?  Or better to go straight to what will likely be a huge line all day and use up the whole 30 minutes on that?

Love your thoughts!


----------



## ScarletFire

I like to save the big fancy rides for near closing.  The standby line is open until the last minute.  

At DHS you can ride RnRC, ToT and get in line for another attraction before official park opening.  At least that's my most recent experience.  We might hop to AK in the evening to ride Avatar.  Or, return to DHS to see Rise.  I'm not an all day park person.


----------



## Jonfw2

ScarletFire said:


> I like to save the big fancy rides for near closing.  The standby line is open until the last minute.
> 
> At DHS you can ride RnRC, ToT and get in line for another attraction before official park opening.  At least that's my most recent experience.  We might hop to AK in the evening to ride Avatar.  Or, return to DHS to see Rise.  I'm not an all day park person.


Interesting!  Because I had the same strategy at HS before early entry- waltz around everyone going to Slinky or Rise and just hit Tower and/or RnRC a few times before the crowds showed up.  I suspect that would work even better now.


----------



## kandlsutton

We went to Rise first yesterday.  We got to DHS around 8am and walked through the gates without any delay.  I expected to be held at the end of Sunset Blvd, but we weren’t. Got in line at Rise and was off before 9am so hit Smuggler's Run too.  When we were leaving Galaxy’s Edge around 9:45, the Rise line was posted for 115 min and the queue extended and looped under the Galaxy’s Edge tunnel.  We will likely “go right” at the end of Sunset Blvd and hit RnRC and ToT on our second DHS day.


----------



## Jonfw2

kandlsutton said:


> We went to Rise first yesterday.  We got to DHS around 8am and walked through the gates without any delay.  I expected to be held at the end of Sunset Blvd, but we weren’t. Got in line at Rise and was off before 9am so hit Smuggler's Run too.  When we were leaving Galaxy’s Edge around 9:45, the Rise line was posted for 115 min and the queue extended and looped under the Galaxy’s Edge tunnel.  We will likely “go right” at the end of Sunset Blvd and hit RnRC and ToT on our second DHS day.


Great to know!!!


----------



## nurseberta

kandlsutton said:


> We went to Rise first yesterday.  We got to DHS around 8am and walked through the gates without any delay.  I expected to be held at the end of Sunset Blvd, but we weren’t. Got in line at Rise and was off before 9am so hit Smuggler's Run too.  When we were leaving Galaxy’s Edge around 9:45, the Rise line was posted for 115 min and the queue extended and looped under the Galaxy’s Edge tunnel.  We will likely “go right” at the end of Sunset Blvd and hit RnRC and ToT on our second DHS day.



This is great information!! I was planning the same strategy except going to start at MFSR1st and then paid LL for RotR. how was the wait for MMSR


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

I'm hoping someone here has first hand experience but it's sort of unique so I'm not sure! I have spoke to Disney (chat and on the phone) and they have told me that this isn't something they can do.

Me, hubby, and our 2 girls have 10 day park hopper tickets. My mom is staying with us in our room for the first 6 nights of our trip, but ONLY 6 nights. So she has a 6 day park hopper ticket. She is concerned about not having access to the room (magic band opening the door) without us and I am concerned that she will not be allowed to participate in the extra morning time. We did this exact thing in 2017 and she was able to access our room and have access to extra magic hours with us. Disney has told me I can add her as a "day guest"  but she would not get the benefits of being a resort guest. People I have spoke to say to add her when we check in and she WILL have resort guest benefits and that the people at Disney I'm talking to are just generic customer service and won't know.

We're not trying to cheat the system at all, she doesn't put us over the room capacity and she literally won't be in FL after day 6 so we don't want her to bump up to the 10 day package we have just to get early entry to the parks. But we plan on utilizing the early entry ALOT and fear she will miss out on rides, or if we want to do LL$ we will have to wait until the park opens to purchase due to her not being a "resort guest". THANKS FOR ANY HELP! SORRY THIS WAS SO LONG.


----------



## Tess

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> I'm hoping someone here has first hand experience but it's sort of unique so I'm not sure! I have spoke to Disney (chat and on the phone) and they have told me that this isn't something they can do.
> 
> Me, hubby, and our 2 girls have 10 day park hopper tickets. My mom is staying with us in our room for the first 6 nights of our trip, but ONLY 6 nights. So she has a 6 day park hopper ticket. She is concerned about not having access to the room (magic band opening the door) without us and I am concerned that she will not be allowed to participate in the extra morning time. We did this exact thing in 2017 and she was able to access our room and have access to extra magic hours with us. Disney has told me I can add her as a "day guest"  but she would not get the benefits of being a resort guest. People I have spoke to say to add her when we check in and she WILL have resort guest benefits and that the people at Disney I'm talking to are just generic customer service and won't know.
> 
> We're not trying to cheat the system at all, she doesn't put us over the room capacity and she literally won't be in FL after day 6 so we don't want her to bump up to the 10 day package we have just to get early entry to the parks. But we plan on utilizing the early entry ALOT and fear she will miss out on rides, or if we want to do LL$ we will have to wait until the park opens to purchase due to her not being a "resort guest". THANKS FOR ANY HELP! SORRY THIS WAS SO LONG.



We haven't done a "package" deal for quite some time, but I thought that everyone in the room had to have the same package?  If this is not a package, i.e., room/tickets for the length of stay purchased together--then adding her as a third adult guest is not a problem.

If that is not the case (a package deal), you should add your Mother to your reservation and pay the additional adult fee which will be required and she will have all of the privileges of any other guest.  Room capacity is not the issue, but when you have a third adult in the room--that person is charged the per night rate for third adult.

If all guests in the same room are required to have the same package--that may be the problem.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

th


Tess said:


> We haven't done a "package" deal for quite some time, but I thought that everyone in the room had to have the same package?  If this is not a package, i.e., room/tickets for the length of stay purchased together--then adding her as a third adult guest is not a problem.
> 
> If that is not the case (a package deal), you should add your Mother to your reservation and pay the additional adult fee which will be required and she will have all of the privileges of any other guest.  Room capacity is not the issue, but when you have a third adult in the room--that person is charged the per night rate for third adult.
> 
> If all guests in the same room are required to have the same package--that may be the problem.


that makes sense. it is a package that we have booked. they said it would be no charge to add her as a day guest for those 6 nights but that she wouldn't have resort privileges unless she had the same package as us.


----------



## Orsino

I think it is one of those fuzzy things where it will depend on if the CM checking early entry is scanning everyone or scanning one and asking “how many in your party?”  If the latter, you are golden. I saw a video recently where it was the latter, but that doesn’t guarantee it will be the case for you every morning.
I think you will be fine since you aren’t asking for anything unreasonable or not included in your room since you aren’t exceeding the room limit.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Technically, to gain early entry she will have to be registered in the room with you and by Disney standards, everyone in the room has to have the same package.  If you want her to have early entry with you for the 6 days she is with you, I would recommend considering spending the additional $80 to have her bumped from a 6 day ticket to a 10 day ticket and registering her as a guest in your room.

There are many people who are staying on property and meet others in the parks who are not and those guests are not entitled to the ETPE.  Basically, this is the situation for your mom as she is not on the room reservation.

I would also be concerned that she would not have access to your room without one of you being with her since, if I'm understanding correctly, she is not on your room reservation.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Orsino said:


> I think it is one of those fuzzy things where it will depend on if the CM checking early entry is scanning everyone or scanning one and asking “how many in your party?”  If the latter, you are golden. I saw a video recently where it was the latter, but that doesn’t guarantee it will be the case for you every morning.
> I think you will be fine since you aren’t asking for anything unreasonable or not included in your room since you aren’t exceeding the room limit.





scrappinginontario said:


> Technically, to gain early entry she will have to be registered in the room with you and by Disney standards, everyone in the room has to have the same package.  If you want her to have early entry with you for the 6 days she is with you, I would recommend considering spending the additional $80 to have her bumped from a 6 day ticket to a 10 day ticket and registering her as a guest in your room.
> 
> There are many people who are staying on property and meet others in the parks who are not and those guests are not entitled to the ETPE.  Basically, this is the situation for your mom as she is not on the room reservation.
> 
> I would also be concerned that she would not have access to your room without one of you being with her since, if I'm understanding correctly, she is not on your room reservation.




THANK YOU BOTH! Sounds like we will be prepared to pay the 80$ but will ask the front desk when we check in. We have an infant with us so she is telling us "I'll just hang with the baby and you guys go ride in the morning" and her thought is she'll just browse main street while we probably hit up 7DMT (honestly 30 minutes isn't much) but my main concern is when we wanna purchase say a LL$ for Rise or FOP, we won't be able to purchase until park open and by then they'll be sold out. Granted we are going during a "low crowd time" (in previous years anyway) but it seems like since Genie+ has come out, those staying off site are really not getting to purchase those individual LL. Just trying to prepare as we leave in 27 days!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> THANK YOU BOTH! Sounds like we will be prepared to pay the 80$ but will ask the front desk when we check in. We have an infant with us so she is telling us "I'll just hang with the baby and you guys go ride in the morning" and her thought is she'll just browse main street while we probably hit up 7DMT (honestly 30 minutes isn't much) but my main concern is when we wanna purchase say a LL$ for Rise or FOP, we won't be able to purchase until park open and by then they'll be sold out. Granted we are going during a "low crowd time" (in previous years anyway) but it seems like since Genie+ has come out, those staying off site are really not getting to purchase those individual LL. Just trying to prepare as we leave in 27 days!


Sounds like a good idea.  $80 will be the change to the ticket.  Not sure if adding her as an additional adult will change the cost of the package aside from ticket.  Also, have you already purchased her a separate ticket?  That could possibly be problematic too as you could be required to purchase her a ticket on the package and not be able to use the separate ticket.  Many unanswered questions!

It is totally up to you but if it were me, I'd add her soon then not have to think about it.  It truly will depend on what things look like for her on MyDisneyExperience so I wouldn't necessarily take the word of a CM at the front desk.  

Just my .02.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

scrappinginontario said:


> Sounds like a good idea.  $80 will be the change to the ticket.  Not sure if adding her as an additional adult will change the cost of the package aside from ticket.  Also, have you already purchased her a separate ticket?  That could possibly be problematic too as you could be required to purchase her a ticket on the package and not be able to use the separate ticket.  Many unanswered questions!
> 
> It is totally up to you but if it were me, I'd add her soon then not have to think about it.  It truly will depend on what things look like for her on MyDisneyExperience so I wouldn't necessarily take the word of a CM at the front desk.
> 
> Just my .02.


Yes she has already purchased her tickets and Disney helped me link her to our park reservations and dining reservations. They also added her as my friends and family so I can make plans for her with us even though she's not on the reservation and in MDE it does show her with our park passes for the first 6 days then day 7 it's just me and my husband and our daughters so it worked that way and no issues to add her to our park reservations or dining for those 6 days. She just won't have access to the room without us unless we send a magic band with her. I'm not sure if she's willing to pay the 80$ so we might have to wait until check in or just do without those early mornings with her. thank you for your help!


----------



## scrappinginontario

If she is not identified as staying in your room I really can't see how she will be allowed ETPE or be able to purchase ILL$ at 7AM.  

If you try to add her to your room reservation now I think she would be charged for an entire new ticket as the ticket must be purchased as part of the package and cannot but purchased separately.

You can check when you get there but I would be fully prepared that she will not be allowed to enter the park with you at ETPE or, allowed to purchase ILL$ early.  The $80 is not a mute point since her non-refundable ticket was purchased as a stand-alone ticket and cannot now be added to your package even if she is.


----------



## CarolynFH

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Yes she has already purchased her tickets and Disney helped me link her to our park reservations and dining reservations. They also added her as my friends and family so I can make plans for her with us even though she's not on the reservation and in MDE it does show her with our park passes for the first 6 days then day 7 it's just me and my husband and our daughters so it worked that way and no issues to add her to our park reservations or dining for those 6 days. She just won't have access to the room without us unless we send a magic band with her. I'm not sure if she's willing to pay the 80$ so we might have to wait until check in or just do without those early mornings with her. thank you for your help!


I don’t know whether this is possible, but maybe you could convert your package into a “ticketless package” which is basically a room only but retains the package payment and cancellation terms. You could add her to the package at that point. Then buy 10 day tickets for yourselves.


----------



## Orsino

I think you will have better luck with Early Entry and no luck with ILL$. Early Entry has a CM in the loop so a simple "How many in your party?" and she's in. ILL$ is fully computerized, so there is no way around that.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Orsino said:


> I think you will have better luck with Early Entry and no luck with ILL$. Early Entry has a CM in the loop so a simple "How many in your party?" and she's in. ILL$ is fully computerized, so there is no way around that.


Have you been to the parks recently?  I believe MK is allowing all guests to enter the park early and dividing into resort/non-resort once inside.  Are all the other parks doing the same or, are some parks holding non-resort guests outside the park until actual park opening time?


----------



## Orsino

scrappinginontario said:


> Have you been to the parks recently?  I believe MK is allowing all guests to enter the park early and dividing into resort/non-resort once inside.  Are all the other parks doing the same or, are some parks holding non-resort guests outside the park until actual park opening time?


I'm basing my opinion on a recent video where a vlogger entered a park EE (I don't remember which one) with his family. His family was staying on property, but he is local. His father exited the park to meet up with him and 'got him in' by tapping his band with the CM and answering "two" when asked how many in the party. 

Whether inside or outside, at some point there is a on-property check, and it seems like in the past and certainly possibly now, they tap one guest and ask how many in the party instead of tapping every guest.


----------



## shawthorne44

Greaaattttt.   I wonder how long it will take before off-site people slip a few bucks to an on-site person to get early entry.    The only real on-site benefit remaining.


----------



## swelch1976

My experience from Friday 12/3 at Magic Kingdom (7:30 Early Entry):

On Bus at POR - 6:37AM
At Entry Tapstiles - 6:56AM
Tapstiles OPEN - 7:15AM (only 15 mins before Early Entry)
---- Main Street shops and Main Street Bakery were open starting then too
---- Early Entry checkpoint was on the right side of the Hub near the Fireworks Party Area
Rope drop to Tomorrowland was right at 7:30AM
Space Mountain was still testing when we arrived... we were held up for about 10 minutes before being allowed to board... so that was all we fit in during Early Entry.


----------



## swelch1976

My experience from Sunday 12/5 at Hollywood Studios (8:30 Early Entry):

Took LYFT from POR - 7:11AM-7:21AM
Held near exit of Skyliner - 7:26-7:32AM (Skyliner did NOT have people disembarking at this time)
---- We were about 20 people back in line
Tapstiles OPEN - 7:33AM
We were held at the entrance to Galaxy's Edge at 7:38AM 
---- We were about 30 people back in line
---- Cast members did not ask people to stop running, so several people passed us
Cast members led a SLOOOOOOOW walk back to the Rise of the Resistance queue (7:45AM-7:51AM)
In line for RotR - 7:51AM
In preshow at 8:06AM (they continued the slow walk through the queue)
Off RotR - 8:26AM (before Early Entry technically started)
Rock 'n' Roller Coaster - 8:40AM (on ride in 3 mins) - 8:47AM
Twilight Zone Tower of Terror - 8:48AM (on ride in 5 mins - no preshow) - 8:58AM
Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway - 9:02AM( on ride in 25 mins) - 9:35AM
---- We were able to hustle and stay JUUUST ahead of the 9:00AM opening crowds.

An amazing Early Entry at DHS!


----------



## swelch1976

My experience from Monday 12/6 at Animal Kingdom (7:30 Early Entry):

Took LYFT from POR - 7:12AM-7:29AM
At Entry Tapstiles - 7:32 AM (already OPEN)
---- We had an Individual LL for Avatar Flight of Passage, so we went to the other rides for Early Entry
Dinosaur - 7:40AM (on ride in 5 min.) - 7:49AM
Expedition Everest - 7:54 AM (on ride in 3 mins) - 8:01 AM
Expedition Everest - 8:01 AM (on ride in 2 mins) - 8:08 AM
---- crowds hadn't arrived yet so this 2nd ride was still kind of an Early Entry perk


----------



## Bellagirl

swelch1976 said:


> My experience from Sunday 12/5 at Hollywood Studios (8:30 Early Entry):
> Took Lyft



Was the Lyft able to enter the park lot early when you arrived or did you have to wait until the parking lots were opened?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Bellagirl said:


> Was the Lyft able to enter the park lot early when you arrived or did you have to wait until the parking lots were opened?


Ride shares now use the bus entrance (at DHS only) so can drop off prior to the parking lot opening.


----------



## Loopster

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Yes she has already purchased her tickets and Disney helped me link her to our park reservations and dining reservations. They also added her as my friends and family so I can make plans for her with us even though she's not on the reservation and in MDE it does show her with our park passes for the first 6 days then day 7 it's just me and my husband and our daughters so it worked that way and no issues to add her to our park reservations or dining for those 6 days. She just won't have access to the room without us unless we send a magic band with her. I'm not sure if she's willing to pay the 80$ so we might have to wait until check in or just do without those early mornings with her. thank you for your help!





CarolynFH said:


> I don’t know whether this is possible, but maybe you could convert your package into a “ticketless package” which is basically a room only but retains the package payment and cancellation terms. You could add her to the package at that point. Then buy 10 day tickets for yourselves.


Was going to suggest this same thing if it’s possible (converting your package to a ticketless package). If it is, I’d even suggest going through a third party ticket broker to get those 10 day tickets…you’ll save a decent amount of money which would offset any costs of your mom being added to the room, plus some, and your tickets would all still be able to be linked together.


----------



## swelch1976

scrappinginontario said:


> Ride shares now use the bus entrance (at DHS only) so can drop off prior to the parking lot opening.


Exactly. This makes DHS a great option to use Lyft and Uber.


----------



## CrimsonTideFan94

Bellagirl said:


> For those of you who have been recently or just returned can you share alternate Uber drop off points for those who wish to get an early start not waiting on Disney transportation?  I know it may vary but has anyone had recent luck being able to be dropped off at CR and walk to MK? Easiest walk to IG at Epcot.  Thanks so much!!



Swan and Dolphin don’t have guard booths at the entrances so you could get dropped off there for Epcot or DHS. At Disney owned resorts you would need an ADR.


----------



## soniam

nurseberta said:


> This is great information!! I was planning the same strategy except going to start at MFSR1st and then paid LL for RotR. how was the wait for MMSR


We did Smugglers first thing during Thanksgiving week. Rise opened before 8am, but Smuggler's didn't open until a little after 8am. We were the first people in line. We were really close to the front of the Galaxies Edge line. By the time the ride started, more people had shown up. We were still able to get off and get right back in line with minimal wait. This was for a 9am regular opening, 8:30am technically for early entry.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

I'm really torn about my Early Entry plan for DHS this Saturday.  Right now, I'm thinking of getting my first G+LL for MFSR, hopefully early afternoon.  And purchasing ILL$ for RotR, hopefully for the mid-afternoon, and MMRR for late morning.  Rope drop SDD at early entry, and then do RnRC, ToT, and TSMM before the rides get too bad.  Then use my MMRR ILL$.  This has the advantage of allowing us a sustained block of time in Galaxy's Edge: Lunch at Docking Bay 7, then the two rides by LL, interspersed with shopping and exploring, before our Oga's reservation at 4:00.  Then try to stack some G+LLs for after our time in Oga's.  

But what's throwing me for a loop is that, according to many reports here, they let Early Entry people into the Galaxy's Edge rides at 8:00, but don't let people into the Toy Story Land rides until 8:30.  If we go to Galaxy's Edge instead of Toy Story Land at early entry, we could be done with RotR (without paying) and MFSR (without using a G+LL and thereby not being able to book another one for a long time) all by around 8:40 or 8:45.   That then frees up more LL slots, saves ILL$ money, and allows us to get more rides done throughout the day.  But I was really looking forward to that immersive block of time in Galaxy's Edge . . . . 

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Grasshopper2016 said:


> But what's throwing me for a loop is that, according to many reports here, they let Early Entry people into the Galaxy's Edge rides at 8:00, but don't let people into the Toy Story Land rides until 8:30.  If we go to Galaxy's Edge instead of Toy Story Land at early entry, we could be done with RotR (without paying) and MFSR (without using a G+LL and thereby not being able to book another one for a long time) all by around 8:40 or 8:45.   That then frees up more LL slots, saves ILL$ money, and allows us to get more rides done throughout the day.  But I was really looking forward to that immersive block of time in Galaxy's Edge . . . .
> 
> Decisions, decisions!



This is what I've been contemplating too.  If we can get on and off ROTR before 8:30 and then head over to MMRR or TSM even that would save a ton of time.  We'll likely decide based on what time we get into DHS.


----------



## accm

Can anyone let me know if there’s a dedicated AP entrance into MK for Early Entry? When we were there at the beginning of November, the lines towards the right with people coming from the buses was so backed up you couldn’t get over to the other lines


----------



## Miffy

Experience today, 12/14/21, at DHS. My sister and I are staying at AKL. I didn't note exact times, but here's the rundown:

7am: Made ILL$ for RotR for 11:15 am. I got this on my Android phone using WiFi. Sister, on her iPhone also on WiFi, didn't even have the ILL$ available yet by the time I'd purchased it.

7+am: Made G+ for MFSR at 3:40 pm--later than we wanted, but what the heck. We had an ADR at MM for 12:50.

7:30-ish: Left room and got Uber to DHS.

Arrived at DHS maybe 7:45? MBs scanned to make sure we were resort guests. Restroom break, then walked to MMRR.

Waited in line at MMRR and watched as the line got longer and longer, so our hopes of turning around and riding again were dashed. Held in line until official ETPE opening. Line kept moving after that.

It was fun to see the MMRR preshow, which we'd never seen. We were off MMRR at 8:58 am (that time I did note) and since it was too early to make another G+ we looked at the tip board. TSM was listed as 5 minutes, so we headed over there.

By the time we got to TSM the listed wait time was 35 minutes. Actual wait was 20 minutes.

We got off TSM and it was too early to make another G+ so we wandered back to SWGE, thinking we'd shop and check out MFSR, which at that point had a posted wait of 40 minutes. By the time we got there the wait was 85 minutes . . . and . . . RotR was down.

But it was too early for our ILL$ on RotR anyway.

We walked on to the Mickey and Minnie vacation movie, refreshed the heck out of our G+s. RotR was still down and TSM had no G+ available until early evening, too late for us.

12:50 ADR at MM. Restaurant was crowded and a lot of the staff was pretty new, including our server, who was extremely nice, so we cut her all the slack in the world.

While we were at lunch, RotR came back up, so we went right there after we were done eating. The LL looked long--not as long as the standby queue, which was epic--but it was only 15 minutes from the time we started standing in line until we were in the preshow. No spoilers here. Only one element of the attraction wasn't working properly, but most of it was great, and it's always a fun and amazing experience.

Afterward it was too early for our MFSR G+ so we did standby--posted 35 minute wait, actual was 60 minutes. We'd never done it before and won't be doing it again, but the inside portion of the queue itself is worth a look. For those of you who don't like motion simulators, you can skip this one.

At that point, probably around 4:45 there was a G+ for TSM at 5:15, which I grabbed, but by the time it was finalized, the G+ was for 6:55, not 5:15, so I canceled. We were whipped and ready to leave.

On my way out I stopped at a GET and talked with a great cast member. I really just wanted to relay how our day went--that we bought G+ and never used it for anything, that we spent a lot of time waiting for Rise despite having an ILL$, etc., and without my asking--and I wasn't expecting it at all--the CM gave us both a refund of our G+ and a free G+ rez for immediate use at TSM.

Alas, we were too tired to avail ourselves of this nice gift and retuned to AKL, from where I'm now typing out this not-detailed-enough info.

We have another 2 days reserved at DHS and other than definitely doing ILL$ again for Rise, I'm not sure what we'll do.

As an aside, my sister and I both adore MMRR and I utterly despised TGMR, so I love what they've done with the space.

There are a lot of people in the parks. By 5 pm or so there were no G+s available at any of the parks for any ride that didn't also have only a 5- or 10-minute wait. I know because I looked, thinking at one point that we'd hop, particularly to Epcot if we could've gotten ILL$ for Remy. I guess it was sold out. Likewise HM and NRJ were unavailable on G+--two rides I might've considered hopping for.

We were at DAK yesterday (12/13) and used ILL$ for FoP and G+ for NRJ and KS. Although we did only those three upcharged attractions, we felt the expense was worth it since at least we go to do 3 things we really wanted without having to wait in long lines and at times that fit well into our schedule.

But getting those attractions and times to line up is very hit-or-miss, which is one of the most frustrating and annoying aspects of G+ and ILL$.

Genie itself is useless, at least to someone who knows their way around the WDW parks. G+ is not always intuitive, although after some trial and error, one eventually figures things out--if they're working at any given moment, which they may not be.

Both mornings when I bought G+ I was asked to log back in to my account. I've never had the "we're sending you a code" experience. Yet. Who knows what's to come.

My takeaway so far is that if they'd just started charging for FP+ and kept the same FP+ system in place, I wouldn't've been happy about it, but I would've used it, assuming they didn't charge, say, $100/day for it. As it is, it's annoying to try to do these things at 7am and then if you want to RD, dash out to get to your park.

Some other posters really seem to like the new system. So far, I am not too amused by it.

TL;DR: ILL$ for FoP and RotR are worth it. G+ was useless today at DHS, at least for the attractions we wanted it for. G+ may be difficult or impossible to fit into your desired schedule and most-wanted attractions are sold out by late afternoon, if not earlier.


----------



## disneyfam1986

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> I'm hoping someone here has first hand experience but it's sort of unique so I'm not sure! I have spoke to Disney (chat and on the phone) and they have told me that this isn't something they can do.
> 
> Me, hubby, and our 2 girls have 10 day park hopper tickets. My mom is staying with us in our room for the first 6 nights of our trip, but ONLY 6 nights. So she has a 6 day park hopper ticket. She is concerned about not having access to the room (magic band opening the door) without us and I am concerned that she will not be allowed to participate in the extra morning time. We did this exact thing in 2017 and she was able to access our room and have access to extra magic hours with us. Disney has told me I can add her as a "day guest"  but she would not get the benefits of being a resort guest. People I have spoke to say to add her when we check in and she WILL have resort guest benefits and that the people at Disney I'm talking to are just generic customer service and won't know.
> 
> We're not trying to cheat the system at all, she doesn't put us over the room capacity and she literally won't be in FL after day 6 so we don't want her to bump up to the 10 day package we have just to get early entry to the parks. But we plan on utilizing the early entry ALOT and fear she will miss out on rides, or if we want to do LL$ we will have to wait until the park opens to purchase due to her not being a "resort guest". THANKS FOR ANY HELP! SORRY THIS WAS SO LONG.


Our experience was they only scanned one magic band for early entry. Just scan yours instead.


----------



## princessLiv

Does anyone have current experience rope dropping FoP at AK with EE? We rope dropped it very successfully in early June but this time I'm going with 4 adults and 4 young kids and it will be a crowd level 7! If you have done this successfully recently what time did you get to the park? 
Was thinking half of us could be at the front of the rope drop line and the rest could join us once the line was formed... I've seen other groups do this in the past, are CMs allowing this? 

Also here is my recent experience rope dropping MK and HS with early entry on Dec 11th and Dec 12th! 

MK Dec 11th
Beach club bus came at 7:15 
Off the bus at MK and first 20 people in security line
7:45 10 back in turnstile (people from poly boat beat the bus line)
Front row at rope drop for Space, rope was dropped at 8:30 and we were lead by cast members to the queue. We were ten people back in the line and off the ride at 8:40. Just enough time to run to the bathroom, buy a quick Gaston’s cinnamon roll before heading over via the tangled bathroom route to join up with the regular entry rope drop at frontier land at 8:59. Took the sidewalk that goes along the water from HM and was able to bypass most of the regular entry guests that way (there was a cast member leading the way along this side route as well.) We were about 50 people back in the thunder line and off that by 9:15. Splash was still not running so we headed to pirates (posted 20, actual 15.) When we saw on app that splash opened (at 10) we headed right over, 10 min wait. 

HS Dec 12th
We were in line for skyliner at pop at 6:50 and about 10 people back. skyliner started at 7:15 and then we were about 40 ppl back at transfer station. (Skyliner has two lines for boarding, pick the shorter one, usually the left.) Skyliner to hs started at 7:25.
Line to walk to rise started at 7:45 and forms just before the tunnel to GE. (The walk from the exit of Skyliner to GE is really where we were able to pass buckets of people because even though we were the fifth Skyliner to board all the people who walked or ubered over beat us. There was no line at the HS entrance at all, not at security nor at tap in, and there was an army of smiling cast members waving us in at 7:32.) At GE the walk over to the ROTR entrance was escorted and the ride started operating slightly before 8. We were off the ride at 8:15. Started walking to Hollywood boulevard and walked on to RRC. Went back to GE to ride MFSR, at 8:55, posted 20 actual 10.


----------



## scrappinginontario

princessLiv said:


> Does anyone have current experience rope dropping FoP at AK with EE? We rope dropped it very successfully in early June but this time I'm going with 4 adults and 4 young kids and it will be a crowd level 7! If you have done this successfully recently what time did you get to the park?
> Was thinking half of us could be at the front of the rope drop line and the rest could join us once the line was formed... I've seen other groups do this in the past, are CMs allowing this?



You will want to keep your group together for rope drop, especially FoP.  It would not be possible (or convenient to others) if half of the group tried to catch up to you once the line started moving.


----------



## princessLiv

Grasshopper2016 said:


> I'm really torn about my Early Entry plan for DHS this Saturday.  Right now, I'm thinking of getting my first G+LL for MFSR, hopefully early afternoon.  And purchasing ILL$ for RotR, hopefully for the mid-afternoon, and MMRR for late morning.  Rope drop SDD at early entry, and then do RnRC, ToT, and TSMM before the rides get too bad.  Then use my MMRR ILL$.  This has the advantage of allowing us a sustained block of time in Galaxy's Edge: Lunch at Docking Bay 7, then the two rides by LL, interspersed with shopping and exploring, before our Oga's reservation at 4:00.  Then try to stack some G+LLs for after our time in Oga's.
> 
> But what's throwing me for a loop is that, according to many reports here, they let Early Entry people into the Galaxy's Edge rides at 8:00, but don't let people into the Toy Story Land rides until 8:30.  If we go to Galaxy's Edge instead of Toy Story Land at early entry, we could be done with RotR (without paying) and MFSR (without using a G+LL and thereby not being able to book another one for a long time) all by around 8:40 or 8:45.   That then frees up more LL slots, saves ILL$ money, and allows us to get more rides done throughout the day.  But I was really looking forward to that immersive block of time in Galaxy's Edge . . . .
> 
> Decisions, decisions!




I would say, although we were off ROTR at 8:15, we were also VERY close to the front of the queue - (see my post  on this thread with details). And the ride didn't break down. If we were just 10 minutes later then we wouldn't have been off the ride till much later, as seconds makes a huge difference to where you are in the queue. And then also you are gambling with whether the ride starts working right away or not. If you are in a small group of very fast walkers who are able to get to the park entrance right at 7:30 or before then I would do ROTR. I'm going again in a month with a group of 8 and we are going to buy the LL for that trip.


----------



## CrimsonTideFan94

Is the HS parking lot usually open around 7:30?


----------



## Mome Rath

princessLiv said:


> Does anyone have current experience rope dropping FoP at AK with EE? We rope dropped it very successfully in early June but this time I'm going with 4 adults and 4 young kids and it will be a crowd level 7! If you have done this successfully recently what time did you get to the park?
> Was thinking half of us could be at the front of the rope drop line and the rest could join us once the line was formed... I've seen other groups do this in the past, are CMs allowing this?



I just did this on the 14th.  Was staying at PO:FQ, early entry was at 7:30.  Bus stop at around 6:20, we were the only ones there for quite awhile. We went straight to AK, fast walked through security and lined up at the far right tapstiles, and was about the 10th person back.  Held at the tap stiles, then let in, and fast walked to early entry point, then to bridge to Pandora, there was about 2 rows of people in front of me between me and the CM's, we were walked to the FoP line, straight in and through the whole queue (meaning we did not use the Lightening Lane), and I was in the first group on.  Off, then to Navi, waited 5 min.

I would caution against trying to split your group. The crowd level builds very fast once the buses start arriving, other guests would not be pleased. Once people hit the Pandora rope drop area there are soooo many people, there wouldn't be a safe way to push your way to the front. From the bus stop to the tapstiles, it's not hard to keep together, even walking at at a medium pace. Once people are through the tapstiles, they move a lot quicker to the Early Entry point (which is to the left, only one person in the party has to be scanned, and you tell how many are with you, and need to be together), then quickly from the early entry point to Pandora bridge.


----------



## Miffy

Not sure if this is mentioned anywhere else, but we were at Epcot this morning for ETPE and we were in the wrong line.

At 10:30 I noticed people to the right of us were going into the park and I realized something wasn't right. I asked the CM at the "rope" and she said we were in the non-resort-guest line. As we made our way back and around to the correct line, someone said that there was a sign at the entrance--a sign we never saw!

So, at Epcot, be careful. The resort guests are in a separate line, which line is to the right of the other line.

It turned out okay for us. We got to Soarin' before the crowd and were also able to do SE on standby.


----------



## soniam

Miffy said:


> Not sure if this is mentioned anywhere else, but we were at Epcot this morning for ETPE and we were in the wrong line.
> 
> At 10:30 I noticed people to the right of us were going into the park and I realized something wasn't right. I asked the CM at the "rope" and she said we were in the non-resort-guest line. As we made our way back and around to the correct line, someone said that there was a sign at the entrance--a sign we never saw!
> 
> So, at Epcot, be careful. The resort guests are in a separate line, which line is to the right of the other line.
> 
> It turned out okay for us. We got to Soarin' before the crowd and were also able to do SE on standby.


This almost happened to us at AK. DH and DS ran off going to the right after the entrance. We were heading to Everest. No one else was going that way. I heard a CM mutter something at them, so I asked him what was going on. He said the EE was to the left. I had to yell after them. I had messed up my knee earlier in the trip and couldn't catch up with them.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Miffy said:


> Not sure if this is mentioned anywhere else, but we were at Epcot this morning for ETPE and we were in the wrong line.
> 
> At 10:30 I noticed people to the right of us were going into the park and I realized something wasn't right. I asked the CM at the "rope" and she said we were in the non-resort-guest line. As we made our way back and around to the correct line, someone said that there was a sign at the entrance--a sign we never saw!
> 
> So, at Epcot, be careful. The resort guests are in a separate line, which line is to the right of the other line.
> 
> It turned out okay for us. We got to Soarin' before the crowd and were also able to do SE on standby.





soniam said:


> This almost happened to us at AK. DH and DS ran off going to the right after the entrance. We were heading to Everest. No one else was going that way. I heard a CM mutter something at them, so I asked him what was going on. He said the EE was to the left. I had to yell after them. I had messed up my knee earlier in the trip and couldn't catch up with them.


Thank you both for your input.  After reading this I added a note to the first post about looking for signage both inside and outside the parks, directing guests where to line up or go.


----------



## mom2cinderella

*To celebrate the holiday season, from Sunday, December 19, 2021 through Monday, January 3, 2022, the early theme park entry benefit for _Disney Resort_ hotel Guests will be extended from 30 minutes to 60 minutes. That’s more time to jump-start your Disney day!*

from an email I just received.


----------



## GBRforWDW

mom2cinderella said:


> *To celebrate the holiday season, from Sunday, December 19, 2021 through Monday, January 3, 2022, the early theme park entry benefit for _Disney Resort_ hotel Guests will be extended from 30 minutes to 60 minutes. That’s more time to jump-start your Disney day!*
> 
> from an email I just received.


Also on the website:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/early-entry/


----------



## GBRforWDW

On top of early entry going to 60 minutes, from Dec 19-Jan 3 it appears Hollywood Studios and Epcot will be opening 30 minutes earlier, so 8:30 and 9:30 respectively official park opening time, meaning even earlier Early Theme Park Entry for those parks.  (please note: This is only showing on the website and not the app right now, so additional changes may be added)



ETA: app is now up to date and the 8:30 DHS/9:30 Epcot opening is through January 3 as well. Early entrytimes show below:


----------



## beesly

GBRforWDW said:


> On top of early entry going to 60 minutes, from Dec 19-Dec 24 it appears Hollywood Studios and Epcot will be opening 30 minutes earlier, so 8:30 and 9:30 respectively official park opening time, meaning even earlier Early Theme Park Entry for those parks.  (please note: This is only showing on the website and not the app right now, so additional changes may be added)
> 
> View attachment 631381



I’m able to see these hours on the app now:


----------



## GBRforWDW

beesly said:


> I’m able to see these hours on the app now:


Haha, yep just updated my post as well.  I’m so excited for the longer hours and Genie + change.  Merry Christmas from Disney!  Now enjoy heavy crowds


----------



## beesly

GBRforWDW said:


> Haha, yep just updated my post as well.  I’m so excited for the longer hours and Genie + change.  Merry Christmas from Disney!  Now enjoy heavy crowds



I am, too! We’ll be there 12/28-1/2 and won’t be purchasing G+ so I’m happy to have the extra morning time to take advantage of!


----------



## GBRforWDW

beesly said:


> I am, too! We’ll be there 12/28-1/2 and won’t be purchasing G+ so I’m happy to have the extra morning time to take advantage of!


Nice, we’re opposite, staying next week off-site, with G+


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thank you for sharing this information everyone!  Great news for all of you who will be there!

I have updated Post 1 to reflect this new information about the extended ETPE from Sun, Dec 19/21 through Mon, Jan 3/22.


----------



## kevind2112

GBRforWDW said:


> Haha, yep just updated my post as well.  I’m so excited for the longer hours and Genie + change.  Merry Christmas from Disney!  Now enjoy heavy crowds



We're thrilled with the extra hours as well! I hate to ask, but I'm still catching up on this thread, but what is the "Genie+ change" that you allude to? Sorry, and thanks!!!


----------



## Ariel620

kevind2112 said:


> We're thrilled with the extra hours as well! I hate to ask, but I'm still catching up on this thread, but what is the "Genie+ change" that you allude to? Sorry, and thanks!!!


 Some of the ILL$ were moved into the Genie + category for a limited time for the holidays


----------



## Grasshopper2016

So now Animal Kingdom will open for early entry at 7:00--the exact same time that you can book G+ and ILL$.  That's tricky.  I guess everyone just stops what they're doing at 7:00 and tries to book?  Can the park WiFi handle that?  Would it be better to use your phone's data plan?  (Any idea which, if any, of the major carriers have service problems in AK?)


----------



## scrappinginontario

kevind2112 said:


> We're thrilled with the extra hours as well! I hate to ask, but I'm still catching up on this thread, but what is the "Genie+ change" that you allude to? Sorry, and thanks!!!


From Dec 19/21 through Jan 3/21, the following rides are no longer ILL$ attractions to purchase but are now LL included with Genie+
MK: Space Mountain
DHS:  Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway
Epcot: Frozen Ever After
AK:  Expedition Everest


----------



## GBRforWDW

Grasshopper2016 said:


> So now Animal Kingdom will open for early entry at 7:00--the exact same time that you can book G+ and ILL$.  That's tricky.  I guess everyone just stops what they're doing at 7:00 and tries to book?  Can the park WiFi handle that?  Would it be better to use your phone's data plan?  (Any idea which, if any, of the major carriers have service problems in AK?)


I'd probably use data at the park.  This will be similar to when guests had to be in the park for Rise of the Resistance.


----------



## HamSolo06

So with the new ETPE hours, will the Skyliner and Buses start earlier? We are staying at CBR and going to DHS and MK and would like to be near the front of the lines for entry.


----------



## soniam

Grasshopper2016 said:


> So now Animal Kingdom will open for early entry at 7:00--the exact same time that you can book G+ and ILL$.  That's tricky.  I guess everyone just stops what they're doing at 7:00 and tries to book?  Can the park WiFi handle that?  Would it be better to use your phone's data plan?  (Any idea which, if any, of the major carriers have service problems in AK?)


You will probably be moving before 7am, so it may not be an issue. You may have to do it in line, like we used to do for Rise. During Thanksgiving week, they had us moving through security at MK right at 7am. It was annoying but worked out fine.


----------



## soniam

HamSolo06 said:


> So with the new ETPE hours, will the Skyliner and Buses start earlier? We are staying at CBR and going to DHS and MK and would like to be near the front of the lines for entry.


Yes, at least to buses, but probably to Skyliner as well.


----------



## scrappinginontario

HamSolo06 said:


> So with the new ETPE hours, will the Skyliner and Buses start earlier? We are staying at CBR and going to DHS and MK and would like to be near the front of the lines for entry.


Yes, historically there Skyliner begins running early too.


----------



## ZeeWP

I wonder why they didn't do it for Thanksgiving week. That's when we are going in 2022 so it would have helped with those crowds.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

We were in line for MMRR at 8:12 this morning and off around 8:50.  The line moves really really fast once they open.  We were able to get TSM in as well which was less than a 5 minute wait around 9:00.


----------



## kevind2112

ZeeWP said:


> I wonder why they didn't do it for Thanksgiving week. That's when we are going in 2022 so it would have helped with those crowds.



Probably a lesson learned from Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Cheerstotheears

What time would be best to arrive at DHS with a 7:30 ETPE?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cheerstotheears said:


> What time would be best to arrive at DHS with a 7:30 ETPE?


Post 1 has info about this because a lot depends on what transportation you’re taking.


----------



## brockash

Miffy said:


> Experience today, 12/14/21, at DHS. My sister and I are staying at AKL. I didn't note exact times, but here's the rundown:
> 
> 7am: Made ILL$ for RotR for 11:15 am. I got this on my Android phone using WiFi. Sister, on her iPhone also on WiFi, didn't even have the ILL$ available yet by the time I'd purchased it.
> 
> 7+am: Made G+ for MFSR at 3:40 pm--later than we wanted, but what the heck. We had an ADR at MM for 12:50.
> 
> 7:30-ish: Left room and got Uber to DHS.
> 
> Arrived at DHS maybe 7:45? MBs scanned to make sure we were resort guests. Restroom break, then walked to MMRR.
> 
> Waited in line at MMRR and watched as the line got longer and longer, so our hopes of turning around and riding again were dashed. Held in line until official ETPE opening. Line kept moving after that.
> 
> It was fun to see the MMRR preshow, which we'd never seen. We were off MMRR at 8:58 am (that time I did note) and since it was too early to make another G+ we looked at the tip board. TSM was listed as 5 minutes, so we headed over there.
> 
> By the time we got to TSM the listed wait time was 35 minutes. Actual wait was 20 minutes.
> 
> We got off TSM and it was too early to make another G+ so we wandered back to SWGE, thinking we'd shop and check out MFSR, which at that point had a posted wait of 40 minutes. By the time we got there the wait was 85 minutes . . . and . . . RotR was down.
> 
> But it was too early for our ILL$ on RotR anyway.
> 
> We walked on to the Mickey and Minnie vacation movie, refreshed the heck out of our G+s. RotR was still down and TSM had no G+ available until early evening, too late for us.
> 
> 12:50 ADR at MM. Restaurant was crowded and a lot of the staff was pretty new, including our server, who was extremely nice, so we cut her all the slack in the world.
> 
> While we were at lunch, RotR came back up, so we went right there after we were done eating. The LL looked long--not as long as the standby queue, which was epic--but it was only 15 minutes from the time we started standing in line until we were in the preshow. No spoilers here. Only one element of the attraction wasn't working properly, but most of it was great, and it's always a fun and amazing experience.
> 
> Afterward it was too early for our MFSR G+ so we did standby--posted 35 minute wait, actual was 60 minutes. We'd never done it before and won't be doing it again, but the inside portion of the queue itself is worth a look. For those of you who don't like motion simulators, you can skip this one.
> 
> At that point, probably around 4:45 there was a G+ for TSM at 5:15, which I grabbed, but by the time it was finalized, the G+ was for 6:55, not 5:15, so I canceled. We were whipped and ready to leave.
> 
> On my way out I stopped at a GET and talked with a great cast member. I really just wanted to relay how our day went--that we bought G+ and never used it for anything, that we spent a lot of time waiting for Rise despite having an ILL$, etc., and without my asking--and I wasn't expecting it at all--the CM gave us both a refund of our G+ and a free G+ rez for immediate use at TSM.
> 
> Alas, we were too tired to avail ourselves of this nice gift and retuned to AKL, from where I'm now typing out this not-detailed-enough info.
> 
> We have another 2 days reserved at DHS and other than definitely doing ILL$ again for Rise, I'm not sure what we'll do.
> 
> As an aside, my sister and I both adore MMRR and I utterly despised TGMR, so I love what they've done with the space.
> 
> There are a lot of people in the parks. By 5 pm or so there were no G+s available at any of the parks for any ride that didn't also have only a 5- or 10-minute wait. I know because I looked, thinking at one point that we'd hop, particularly to Epcot if we could've gotten ILL$ for Remy. I guess it was sold out. Likewise HM and NRJ were unavailable on G+--two rides I might've considered hopping for.
> 
> We were at DAK yesterday (12/13) and used ILL$ for FoP and G+ for NRJ and KS. Although we did only those three upcharged attractions, we felt the expense was worth it since at least we go to do 3 things we really wanted without having to wait in long lines and at times that fit well into our schedule.
> 
> But getting those attractions and times to line up is very hit-or-miss, which is one of the most frustrating and annoying aspects of G+ and ILL$.
> 
> Genie itself is useless, at least to someone who knows their way around the WDW parks. G+ is not always intuitive, although after some trial and error, one eventually figures things out--if they're working at any given moment, which they may not be.
> 
> Both mornings when I bought G+ I was asked to log back in to my account. I've never had the "we're sending you a code" experience. Yet. Who knows what's to come.
> 
> My takeaway so far is that if they'd just started charging for FP+ and kept the same FP+ system in place, I wouldn't've been happy about it, but I would've used it, assuming they didn't charge, say, $100/day for it. As it is, it's annoying to try to do these things at 7am and then if you want to RD, dash out to get to your park.
> 
> Some other posters really seem to like the new system. So far, I am not too amused by it.
> 
> TL;DR: ILL$ for FoP and RotR are worth it. G+ was useless today at DHS, at least for the attractions we wanted it for. G+ may be difficult or impossible to fit into your desired schedule and most-wanted attractions are sold out by late afternoon, if not earlier.


Question...when you arrived by uber around 745, were you one of the first or were the gates already open and ppl. flowing in...trying to figure out what time to arrive at DHS and if buses get in before ubers or vice versa...TIA...hope the rest of your trip goes well.


----------



## scrappinginontario

brockash said:


> Question...when you arrived by uber around 745, were you one of the first or were the gates already open and ppl. flowing in...trying to figure out what time to arrive at DHS and if buses get in before ubers or vice versa...TIA...hope the rest of your trip goes well.


Ubers use the same entrance as the buses at DHS so no longer need to wait for the parking lot to open.


----------



## Miffy

We did ETPE at MK yesterday, when ETPE was still 1/2 hour before official opening.

We were in line on the bridge at 8:10--20 minutes before ETPE started--and there were a lot of people in front of us, although there were many many more people behind us.

PPF's queue was already at least 60 minutes by the time we got anywhere near there, so we reversed course and did WtP instead. That was a walk-on but by the time we exited, the wait was already 20 minutes.

The only G+ we used at MK was our HM, which we booked at 7 am.

I expect things will be even more intense today and through the New Year, since it feels as though park attendance has doubled in the last couple of days.

ETA: If you like Philharmagic, ETPE is an ideal time to do it, as there is basically no one there. We saw it twice in a row after we did WtP. The new Coco scene is wonderful and the entire film seems to have been sharpened up.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I guess I misunderstood.  I thought that when they said that Disney resort guests could get into the park a whole 30 minutes early, that meant that everything was open then.  Now I find out that on the day I go to Animal Kingdom, 6 attractions are open, NOT including my favorite, Kilimanjaro Safari.  Are the places that serve breakfast and snacks open-TamuTamu refreshments, Starbucks?  And Epcot isn't much better-7 attractions open.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Simba's Mom said:


> I guess I misunderstood.  I thought that when they said that Disney resort guests could get into the park a whole 30 minutes early, that meant that everything was open then.  Now I find out that on the day I go to Animal Kingdom, 6 attractions are open, NOT including my favorite, Kilimanjaro Safari.  Are the places that serve breakfast and snacks open-TamuTamu refreshments, Starbucks?  And Epcot isn't much better-7 attractions open.



Happened to me last month. I was staying onsite at Yacht Club. I got up bright and early and was one of the first Guests in line. My intention was to head straight over to Splash Mountain.

Just before dropping the rope, they told us that the only attractions available were Space Mountain and SDMT. Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan were down/not ready yet.


----------



## georgina

I don't think this is anything new. It was that way pre-covid also, as far as I remember. At MK only Fantasyland and Tomorrowland were open early.


----------



## Farro

I don't think all the rides were ever open during the "old" early-entry resorts used to have. It was always a limited amount.


----------



## soniam

Same lands/attractions as Extra Magic Hours before. Everything was never open for those.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Simba's Mom said:


> I guess I misunderstood.  I thought that when they said that Disney resort guests could get into the park a whole 30 minutes early, that meant that everything was open then.  Now I find out that on the day I go to Animal Kingdom, 6 attractions are open, NOT including my favorite, Kilimanjaro Safari.  Are the places that serve breakfast and snacks open-TamuTamu refreshments, Starbucks?  And Epcot isn't much better-7 attractions open.


Your post has been merged with the, 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread.  Post 1 contains a list of attractions in each park that are _normally_ open during ETPE.


----------



## Simba's Mom

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Happened to me last month. I was staying onsite at Yacht Club. I got up bright and early and was one of the first Guests in line. My intention was to head straight over to Splash Mountain.
> 
> Just before dropping the rope, they told us that the only attractions available were Space Mountain and SDMT. Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan were down/not ready yet.



Thanks-it makes me feel better to know that I'm not the only one who doesn't know all about it.  And thanks too for whoever pointed me to this thread-I have a feeling I'll learn a lot.


----------



## clschrein

Sorry if I missed it, but is ROTR still starting before official early entry begins? Most were reporting that ROTR was starting 30 mins before early entry. With Disney changing early entry to an hour for Christmas weeks, is that still the case?

Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

clschrein said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but is ROTR still starting before official early entry begins? Most were reporting that ROTR was starting 30 mins before early entry. With Disney changing early entry to an hour for Christmas weeks, is that still the case?
> 
> Thanks


This can change daily, especially right now as the parks are extremely busy.  It's best to arrive as early as possible if you wish to ride RotR during ETPE.  How early this ride starts can also depend on if it is ready early or not.


----------



## heathsf

Do guests arriving by bus/skyliner still have an advantage over guests driving and parking? Or is it possible to drive and still be one of the first to arrive (other than MK)?


----------



## AZMermaid

We were the very first bus to AK at 6:08 from OKW- got there around 6:30 on Monday. They were already parking people. We were in the tapstile line at we were against the ticket building. It took us the full hour to ride FOP but the line did move pretty much the whole time. They took a few minutes to set up the line and put the first rush into it if they makes sense. They didn’t let people into the actual queue until about 7:07. Not sure if that’s typical. I’d say we were in the first third of the line, but definitely not at the front.
We were on the first bus to MK yesterday at 6:58- there around 7:20 and were much further up in the crowd.


----------



## irene6118

Hi. I know WDW was allowing resort guests an hour early entry during the holidays. We are starting our vacation tomorrow and were wondering if this is still the case or have they gone back to just 30 minutes early entry?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Disney.Dreamin.Dee

If you take a look at the park hours you'll see they go back to 30 minutes as of Tuesday January 4th.


----------



## alon86

Hi, I will be at WDW with my 2 daughters this coming weekend 1/8-9. We are staying at boardwalk and although we are Disney veterans we have never rope dropped before. Current plan is to do our genie+ selections in our room at 7am and then head to bus to MK (7:20-30?). Hoping to get a ride or two in before CRT breakfast at 9:10. On Sunday we plan to rope drop HS, should we take boat or sky liner from Boardwalk? I know it’s marathon weekend too so wondering if we need to factor that into our plans. Thanks for any tips in advance!


----------



## soniam

alon86 said:


> Hi, I will be at WDW with my 2 daughters this coming weekend 1/8-9. We are staying at boardwalk and although we are Disney veterans we have never rope dropped before. Current plan is to do our genie+ selections in our room at 7am and then head to bus to MK (7:20-30?). Hoping to get a ride or two in before CRT breakfast at 9:10. On Sunday we plan to rope drop HS, should we take boat or sky liner from Boardwalk? I know it’s marathon weekend too so wondering if we need to factor that into our plans. Thanks for any tips in advance!


To take the Skyliner from Boardwalk, you have to walk to the Epcot station, take it to the end of the line, and then switch to the DHS line. It will take a very long time to do that. It’s faster to walk. It’s really not terribly far. I don’t know what time the boats have been running. Check first post for Crescent Lake boats.


----------



## CarolynFH

alon86 said:


> Hi, I will be at WDW with my 2 daughters this coming weekend 1/8-9. We are staying at boardwalk and although we are Disney veterans we have never rope dropped before. Current plan is to do our genie+ selections in our room at 7am and then head to bus to MK (7:20-30?). Hoping to get a ride or two in before CRT breakfast at 9:10. On Sunday we plan to rope drop HS, should we take boat or sky liner from Boardwalk? I know it’s marathon weekend too so wondering if we need to factor that into our plans. Thanks for any tips in advance!


I too would walk from BW to DHS, especially if you're staying at BWV - from the Villas you have to backtrack to get to the boat dock or the Skyliner station, and if you're willing to take the stairs down, some exits at BWV actually take you onto the walkway halfway to DHS already. If you're staying at the BW Inn, the boat dock is not as much out of your way, but the Skyliner is. The boats do start running early enough for ETPE.


----------



## fdecker

Can you walk through the ETPE procedure for each park? For example, DHS you walk to the left and look for the sign and get in that lane, then get to the tunnel at Galaxy's Edge. What is the best way or is it obvious because every person will be headed that way? What about the other parks, like Animal Kingdom? Is there also a special line?


----------



## Disney.Dreamin.Dee

fdecker said:


> Can you walk through the ETPE procedure for each park? For example, DHS you walk to the left and look for the sign and get in that lane, then get to the tunnel at Galaxy's Edge. What is the best way or is it obvious because every person will be headed that way? What about the other parks, like Animal Kingdom? Is there also a special line?



You have your magic band (or whatever you're using for park entry I assume but i use a magic band) scanned prior to arriving at the tapstiles. 
Only one person per room needs to do this. 
After you get into the park you head in whatever direction you want.


----------



## fdecker

Thanks, but how to you know where the correct ETPE line is? Is it always to the far left at every park and clearly marked with a cast member also standing there as in DHS? All the pictures I see show a sea of people the entire width of the AK entry gates with no clear indication of a separate line for ETPE. DHS and AK did not have the new parks last time we were there, so I am not familiar with the correct route to get to RoTR and FoP. I assume there are cast members holding signs with an arrow to point the way as well?


----------



## soniam

fdecker said:


> Thanks, but how to you know where the correct ETPE line is? Is it always to the far left at every park and clearly marked with a cast member also standing there as in DHS? All the pictures I see show a sea of people the entire width of the AK entry gates with no clear indication of a separate line for ETPE. DHS and AK did not have the new parks last time we were there, so I am not familiar with the correct route to get to RoTR and FoP. I assume there are cast members holding signs with an arrow to point the way as well?


At DHS, there are CMs holding signs directing people to the correct attraction. These are in all different directions at DHS after you have scanned your family for early entry. At AK, once you enter, head to the left for early entry scanning. FOP will be to the left at the Tree of Life.


----------



## fdecker

I found aerial photo maps here that have a colored overlay that shows rope drop paths for each park. Great!


----------



## WDWLODGE

Hello Everyone,

We are looking forward to our upcoming trip! We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge. We plan on taking advantage of the extra 1/2 hour of park time in the morning. We'll likely take the bus to the MK & drive to AK, Epcot & DHS. Am I correct that parking lots open an hour early? If yes, is that based off of the official park opening time(9:00AM) or will it be an based on the opening time for Resort Guest (8:30AM)?


----------



## scrappinginontario

WDWLODGE said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are looking forward to our upcoming trip! We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge. We plan on taking advantage of the extra 1/2 hour of park time in the morning. We'll likely take the bus to the MK & drive to AK, Epcot & DHS. Am I correct that parking lots open an hour early? If yes, is that based off of the official park opening time(9:00AM) or will it be an based on the opening time for Resort Guest (8:30AM)?


Your post has been merged with the 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread.  Post 1 will answer your questions and more.


----------



## cdurham1

Never done it before, but staying at Boardwalk on upcoming trip and am interested in rope dropping EPCOT. 

I can do that thru the international gateway entrance, right?  Any tips?


----------



## CarolynFH

Yes, you can enter through the IG. No problem. It used to be pretty easy, but the Skyliner resorts have made it busier, so get there early!


----------



## jmparry

fdecker said:


> I found aerial photo maps here that have a colored overlay that shows rope drop paths for each park. Great!


Where did you find the maps?


----------



## npatellye

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, you can enter through the IG. No problem. It used to be pretty easy, but the Skyliner resorts have made it busier, so get there early!


Agree with this. Take advantage of early entry! On 1/2, we walked over from BCV and arrived 20 minutes before early entry and were way back by the Skyliner station. But the crowds lining up behind us were even longer. I would say, depending on the dates, plan on arrive at least 30-45 minutes before early entry to be ahead of the early entry crowds.


----------



## DisTime25

On 1/2/22 from Riveria to DHS we jumped on the skyliner about 50 minutes before early entry and ended up 6th in line at the tapstile furthest to the right. All of the tapstiles were being used to check people in vs cast members with scanners.  We did not notice anyone directing traffic and felt the park was pretty much wide open once you tapped in.  We briskly walked right into the ROTR que and ended up with the first group loaded into the pre show.   They did not hold us at the GE entrance.  The ride did not start running until about 10 minutes past the start of the early entry, but we did get to ride TSM, MMRR and then jumped in line for MFSR right before they started letting lightning lane in.  We were fortunate to have the 1 hour early entry as it makes a huge difference.  Hope Disney eventually does that for all the parks all the time.


----------



## jm106

With early entry 30 min and remy now standby line(when we arrive in 2 weeks,) I am wondering, at what point should I make my way to remy for standby line rather then maximize early entry on rides?
I was thinking head right to Test track then make my way towards remy but I wonder will I be missing valuable early park time standing in line waiting for remy to open to avoid standing in ride line. I realize this hasn’t happened yet has it’s been virtual, just thinking about my new scenario with early entry.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jm106 said:


> With early entry 30 min and remy now standby line(when we arrive in 2 weeks,) I am wondering, at what point should I make my way to remy for standby line rather then maximize early entry on rides?
> I was thinking head right to Test track then make my way towards remy but I wonder will I be standing in line waiting for remy to open to avoid standing in ride line. I realize this hasn’t happened yet has it’s been virtual, just thinking about my new scenario with early entry.


This is just my thought but I believe Remy is one attraction that will fill very quickly at ETPE as it is very close to the International Gateway where Skyliner guests enter the park.  I am anticipating that Remy will be open with ETPE attractions so guests arriving at the front of the park will be at a disadvantage to IG guests.

If I were arriving at the front of the park I would enjoy other attractions during ETPE  first then Remy later in the day.


----------



## jm106

Thank you. I wasn’t sure if it will be open for early entry. If it is then I would just head there as soon as we are in for this reason but while I am there, skyliner is not operating 1/23 which so my Epcot day


----------



## scrappinginontario

jm106 said:


> Thank you. I wasn’t sure if it will be open for early entry. If it is then I would just head there as soon as we are in for this reason but while I am there, skyliner is not operating 1/23 which so my Epcot day


Disney has not officially announced if it will/will not be running at ETPE but due to its popularity and proximity to IG I feel it would be a nightmare for CMs if it’s not running.  Time will tell.


----------



## CarolynFH

jmparry said:


> Where did you find the maps?


These may not be the maps referred to, but there are very helpful maps of all the parks *HERE. *


----------



## jmparry

CarolynFH said:


> These may not be the maps referred to, but there are very helpful maps of all the parks *HERE. *


Thank you!


----------



## gatorlisa

Will be curious to see reports from today and tomorrow of whether Remy has been added to the early entry roster. We will be going to Epcot Wednesday morning, from Pop. Hoping Remy will be open for early entry. 

Also, I know that the first page says that Skyliner begins running about an hour prior to early entry. Is that still accurate? We have a car, but if the Skyliner can get us to Epcot in plenty of time to enjoy early entry, we would prefer to give that a try.


----------



## scrappinginontario

gatorlisa said:


> Will be curious to see reports from today and tomorrow of whether Remy has been added to the early entry roster. We will be going to Epcot Wednesday morning, from Pop. Hoping Remy will be open for early entry.
> 
> Also, I know that the first page says that Skyliner begins running about an hour prior to early entry. Is that still accurate? We have a car, but if the Skyliner can get us to Epcot in plenty of time to enjoy early entry, we would prefer to give that a try.


According to the Disney website, Remy has not yet been added to ETPE so we'll see if anyone reports differently here.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/guest-services/early-entry/
Yes, the Skyliner time is accurate.


----------



## mickey916

Early Entry for Remy This blog seems to indicate it will be available for early entry.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mickey916 said:


> Early Entry for Remy This blog seems to indicate it will be available for early entry.



That's great news!!  I will update post 1.


----------



## mickey916

scrappinginontario said:


> That's great news!!  I will update post 1.


According to this post on the News thread it is not official, just a "test" https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...ent-of-fun-2022-edition.3865310/post-63665936


----------



## scrappinginontario

mickey916 said:


> According to this post on the News thread it is not official, just a "test" https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...ent-of-fun-2022-edition.3865310/post-63665936


Thanks.  Since it's being offered right now and showing on MDE, I'll keep it in post 1.  If we find they remove it, I'll update post 1 again.

Personally, I can't imagine them cancelling it due to 2 things:
1. Popularity
2. Proximity to IG entrance 

but, stranger things have happened!!


----------



## MJ6987

Hi all, what time are people currently reporting as being able to get into the parks for Early Entry? Thanks

(Edit - I am especially interested in DHS and which way you go for ROTR once through the tapstiles - thanks!)

Edit 2 - I’m now wondering if it’s worth the money for me to get LL for ROTR for a late morning slot and then doing the other main attractions first at Rope Drop. For info, this is the day that I am going to HS on my own as the rest of my family doesn’t do thrill rides, which HS has a few of, so I figured this was probably easier!


----------



## T.G.I.Friday

I’ve read the first post, and several of the later pages, but I can’t seem to figure it out - for MK, are crowds held at land entry points, or are you able to enter the lands and line up at the attraction before they open?

We are on-site and have a CRT reservation for 8:00 on a day when early entry starts at 8:30. I’m not worried about getting in and out of the meal in that amount of time, especially with no real character interaction, but I’m trying to understand if it might give us an advantage over the crowd. The same way that PPO reservations used to do.

thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

T.G.I.Friday said:


> I’ve read the first post, and several of the later pages, but I can’t seem to figure it out - for MK, are crowds held at land entry points, or are you able to enter the lands and line up at the attraction before they open?
> 
> We are on-site and have a CRT reservation for 8:00 on a day when early entry starts at 8:30. I’m not worried about getting in and out of the meal in that amount of time, especially with no real character interaction, but I’m trying to understand if it might give us an advantage over the crowd. The same way that PPO reservations used to do.
> 
> thanks!


The MK portion of thread 1 explains what you are asking.


----------



## T.G.I.Friday

scrappinginontario said:


> The MK portion of thread 1 explains what you are asking.



I apologize because I am really struggling with it, but I have read and reread this so many times, and I still don’t get it -

Those eligible for ETPE will have their bands scanned at the hub entrance to Tomorrowland or Fantasyland (near Tea Cups) approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time and be permitted to access the open attractions in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland.

It sounds like you wait at a hub until the ETPE starts, but the 40 minutes is confusing me. Do they start ETPE randomly early sometimes or do you have 10 minutes to get from the holding point and line up at the offered attractions. And then they open them at the official ETPE time? Sorry - I am normally not so daft. But the 10 minutes would actually make the difference meaningful for the breakfast.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Yes, it is random - 30-40 mins before official park opening guests are allowed to enter from the hub.  Rides are running when they reach them or, they fill the queue.

An 8:00 breakfast would require you to be seated, order, eat and pay in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## T.G.I.Friday

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, it is random - 30-40 mins before official park opening guests are allowed to enter from the hub.  Rides are running when they reach them or, they fill the queue.
> 
> An 8:00 breakfast would require you to be seated, order, eat and pay in less than 20 minutes.




That makes total sense!  Thank you!!

The random opening time is what might make breakfast a loser. I’d hoped we could eat and use the breakfast so we wouldn’t have to stand in a crowd, but I don’t want to rush, and end up still being in a crowd!


----------



## Miffy

T.G.I.Friday said:


> That makes total sense!  Thank you!!
> 
> The random opening time is what might make breakfast a loser. I’d hoped we could eat and use the breakfast so we wouldn’t have to stand in a crowd, but I don’t want to rush, and end up still being in a crowd!


Perhaps to further confuse you, here's my experience from December:

We arrived at MK for ETPE approximately 20 minutes before scheduled ETPE opening time. We were hardly at the front of the crowd. After scanning our bands, we were held on the bridge to the right of the castle. There were a multitude of people in front of us on the bridge but even more behind us. No one was let in until the official ETPE time, which, the day we were there, was 30 minutes before official park opening.

By the time we got to PPF, the wait time there was already nearly 60 minutes. We're not runners, but even if we had run, we were so far behind the front of the crowd that I seriously doubt it would've been much better. I don't know how long the wait for SDMT was since I didn't check. We ended up going to WtP, which had no line, although by the time we got off--still before official park opening--the line was quite long and the posted wait was 20 minutes, which seemed accurate. The only other attraction we were able to fit in during ETPE was Philharmagic, which, btw, had zero people waiting for it and in fact we were able to see it twice in a row without even leaving our seats.

I'd have to say that, yes, breakfast is definitely a loser if you're hoping to utilize ETPE.


----------



## Brian Noble

T.G.I.Friday said:


> We are on-site and have a CRT reservation for 8:00 on a day when early entry starts at 8:30. I’m not worried about getting in and out of the meal in that amount of time


Even without the characters, going from check-in to out the door in 30 minutes will be tough. I suppose you could ask them to bring everything at once, and pay when you order, but that's a frenzied way to spend north of $50 per person all-in.


----------



## scrappinginontario

When BoG opened an hour before park opening it worked for SDMT for sure.  30 mins just doesn't work, especially with a TS restaurant.  Too many variables and things that can go wrong.


----------



## happ

This was my experience with Remy yesterday entering through IG.
Arrived about 8am. (2 other parties were there)
Held behind barrier.
8:35 moved through security and held again
8:52 moved through entrance touchpoint and held again before bridge
8:55 scanned again by CM and held on bridge at France entrance
9:23 Led by CM for leisurely walk to ride
9:30 Boarded Remy

(Park opened at 10)


----------



## scrappinginontario

happ said:


> This was my experience with Remy yesterday entering through IG.
> Arrived about 8am. (2 other parties were there)
> Held behind barrier.
> 8:35 moved through security and held again
> 8:52 moved through entrance touchpoint and held again before bridge
> 8:55 scanned again by CM and held on bridge at France entrance
> 9:23 Led by CM for leisurely walk to ride
> 9:30 Boarded Remy


Great experience!  Thanks so much for sharing the details with us!


----------



## T.G.I.Friday

Miffy said:


> Perhaps to further confuse you, here's my experience from December:
> 
> We arrived at MK for ETPE approximately 20 minutes before scheduled ETPE opening time. We were hardly at the front of the crowd. After scanning our bands, we were held on the bridge to the right of the castle. There were a multitude of people in front of us on the bridge but even more behind us. No one was let in until the official ETPE time, which, the day we were there, was 30 minutes before official park opening.
> 
> By the time we got to PPF, the wait time there was already nearly 60 minutes. We're not runners, but even if we had run, we were so far behind the front of the crowd that I seriously doubt it would've been much better. I don't know how long the wait for SDMT was since I didn't check. We ended up going to WtP, which had no line, although by the time we got off--still before official park opening--the line was quite long and the posted wait was 20 minutes, which seemed accurate. The only other attraction we were able to fit in during ETPE was Philharmagic, which, btw, had zero people waiting for it and in fact we were able to see it twice in a row without even leaving our seats.
> 
> I'd have to say that, yes, breakfast is definitely a loser if you're hoping to utilize ETPE.



This was very helpful - thank you!  We will be mainly focusing on the shows and longer attractions like Small World so knowing their lines aren’t building as quickly is great!  But I had hoped that we might be able to sneak in PPF, too.

And I know how silly it sounds, but my absolute favorite Disney memories are standing in Fantasyland before the park opens. Facing PPF and seeing an empty park, but feeling the magic and the energy build…not even caring about being in a line for a ride, just enjoying the moment. Trying to get that feeling is what made me consider the CRT breakfast.


----------



## bambialways4ever

So if we want to not be at the back of the crowd, but don't really want to be in the very head of the pack either, what is a good time to arrive? An hour before ETPE starts? More, less?


----------



## travellovingirl

happ said:


> This was my experience with Remy yesterday entering through IG.
> Arrived about 8am. (2 other parties were there)
> Held behind barrier.
> 8:35 moved through security and held again
> 8:52 moved through entrance touchpoint and held again before bridge
> 8:55 scanned again by CM and held on bridge at France entrance
> 9:23 Led by CM for leisurely walk to ride
> 9:30 Boarded Remy
> 
> (Park opened at 10)


Thanks for the info! How quickly did the line build behind you? Was the line pretty full by 830? 9? TIA!


----------



## Jrits

Now that VQ is gone, s Remy open when Epcot opens? And for early hours for those staying on site?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Your question has been merged with the 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread. Yes it does open.  Post 1 lists the attractions at each park that are included with ETPE.


----------



## nurseberta

Can anyone confirm which side of the entrance you need to file into to be in the correct line for each park? I can see us standing for 20 minutes on the wrong line!!!


----------



## soniam

For DHS, I thought it was in the middle before you hit the Starbuck's.

At MK, we did Space Mountain, and it was to the right, before the Tomorrowland bridge. So, I think they might have multiple spots at MK, but I could be wrong.

At AK, it was to the left. It's where everyone is going. Just follow the herd.

We did IG at Epcot. So, I don't think they were letting people in much past the bridge that weren't doing EE.

Mostly, you just follow the herd or head to the ride that you are interested in. If you don't see a line of CM with tablets blocking the path, then you are probably heading the wrong way. The CMs line up across the path and block it to scan a band/ticket from each party. There is rarely much of a line at the EE scan points, usually only a group in front of you, maybe.


----------



## happ

travellovingirl said:


> Thanks for the info! How quickly did the line build behind you? Was the line pretty full by 830? 9? TIA!


It continued to build, slowly at first and then more quickly. By 9 there were a lot of people waiting.


----------



## pens4821

Is it clearly marked in each park which line is for resort guests and which isn’t?  I’d hate to be in the wrong spot. I used the morning EMHs quite a bit and don’t remember having any issues, but also don’t remember how we got in.


----------



## soniam

pens4821 said:


> Is it clearly marked in each park which line is for resort guests and which isn’t?  I’d hate to be in the wrong spot. I used the morning EMHs quite a bit and don’t remember having any issues, but also don’t remember how we got in.


I don't recall anything being marked. I think they just let everyone into the parks, but they don't let offsite guests past the CMs who are checking bands/tickets to make sure that you are onsite. The CMs are either just past the entrance tapstiles or closer to each land/attraction, depending upon the park.


----------



## nurseberta

soniam said:


> I don't recall anything being marked. I think they just let everyone into the parks, but they don't let offsite guests past the CMs who are checking bands/tickets to make sure that you are onsite. The CMs are either just past the entrance tapstiles or closer to each land/attraction, depending upon the park.



So I guess the key point would be to keep going around a crowd if they are waiting at the tapstiles?


----------



## elgerber

nurseberta said:


> So I guess the key point would be to keep going around a crowd if they are waiting at the tapstiles?


No, in my experience, they do not hold people at the tapstiles, you are held at different points inside the park.  Your band is scanned once you are in the park to see if you can go through to the early waiting points.  Non resort guests will be held at a different place inside the park.


----------



## Brian Noble

nurseberta said:


> So I guess the key point would be to keep going around a crowd if they are waiting at the tapstiles?


Disney knows that most people do not do tons of research before showing up, and so they are usually good at providing signage and verbal directions. If you don't know where you should be, you can ask any cast member and they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## soniam

nurseberta said:


> So I guess the key point would be to keep going around a crowd if they are waiting at the tapstiles?


Like the other poster said, they are not holding anyone at the tapstiles, except when they are holding everyone before opening. They are letting onsite and offsite guests into the park. Further in, sometimes not much, is where they check for onsite vs offsite.


----------



## baseballgal

We are staying at POP and headed to HS our first day at the parks.  I want to take advantage of every moment in the park - and know that sometimes the 30 minutes early entry is actually even earlier.  We will have a car at the resort.  Which is my best bet to get to the gate as early as possible - driving or skyliner?


----------



## scrappinginontario

baseballgal said:


> We are staying at POP and headed to HS our first day at the parks.  I want to take advantage of every moment in the park - and know that sometimes the 30 minutes early entry is actually even earlier.  We will have a car at the resort.  Which is my best bet to get to the gate as early as possible - driving or skyliner?


Normally Skyliner but it can vary slightly from day to day so nothing is 100%.

Also, if you want to be as close to the front of the Skyliner line as possible, it's recommended you arrive at the Pop Skyliner station 90 mins before ETPE hours begin.


----------



## EpcotNerd

Has anyone had success driving to AK and being at the front of the pack for FoP?  Given the first post says parking lots open an hour before ETPE and if you get a good parking spot it's an easy walk to the entrance, I'm wondering how far back drivers are from bus arrivals?  (Staying at Boardwalk)


----------



## nurseberta

soniam said:


> Like the other poster said, they are not holding anyone at the tapstiles, except when they are holding everyone before opening. They are letting onsite and offsite guests into the park. Further in, sometimes not much, is where they check for onsite vs offsite.



Oh sure, but I mean if I arrive at 7:30, park opens at 9. there are guests lined up at the turnstiles. but if I can get in half an hour before them, I want to be at the early entry tapstile.... right? or are you saying they do not isolate one tapstile for early entry?  how does that not make you get stuck waiting behind off site guests?  I thought I had seen someone post in general that early entry guests are usually to the right or to the left. am I making it up? I swear that was a thing


----------



## elgerber

nurseberta said:


> Oh sure, but I mean if I arrive at 7:30, park opens at 9. there are guests lined up at the turnstiles. but if I can get in half an hour before them, I want to be at the early entry tapstile.... right? or are you saying they do not isolate one tapstile for early entry?  how does that not make you get stuck waiting behind off site guests?  I thought I had seen someone post in general that early entry guests are usually to the right or to the left. am I making it up? I swear that was a thing


No, as I said before they either hold everyone at the tapstiles or no one.  You are only separated once inside the park.


----------



## Thomasboys

For those who have stayed with the 30m early entry window before posted park opening, do they open any earlier or right at the 30m mark?  We usually arrive 1 hour before traditional park opening, I'm wondering if we should still arrive an hour before early entry.  I get that will put us at the front of the crowds, but curious about some experiences so far...


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thomasboys said:


> For those who have stayed with the 30m early entry window before posted park opening, do they open any earlier or right at the 30m mark?  We usually arrive 1 hour before traditional park opening, I'm wondering if we should still arrive an hour before early entry.  I get that will put us at the front of the crowds, but curious about some experiences so far...


Your post has been merged with the 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread.  Post 1 will provide answers to your questions.

If you wish to learn more about actual experiences, the 'Here Now and Just Back' thread has guests sharing their experiences on a daily basis, including ETPE.


----------



## nurseberta

elgerber said:


> No, as I said before they either hold everyone at the tapstiles or no one.  You are only separated once inside the park.




Gotcha, so no need to actually stress about getting up front!! thanks so much!!


----------



## soniam

Thomasboys said:


> For those who have stayed with the 30m early entry window before posted park opening, do they open any earlier or right at the 30m mark?  We usually arrive 1 hour before traditional park opening, I'm wondering if we should still arrive an hour before early entry.  I get that will put us at the front of the crowds, but curious about some experiences so far...


They sometimes open earlier, particularly at DHS, about an hour there, at least during busy times. Some open right on time.


----------



## torchlight

happ said:


> This was my experience with Remy yesterday entering through IG.
> Arrived about 8am. (2 other parties were there)
> Held behind barrier.
> 8:35 moved through security and held again
> 8:52 moved through entrance touchpoint and held again before bridge
> 8:55 scanned again by CM and held on bridge at France entrance
> 9:23 Led by CM for leisurely walk to ride
> 9:30 Boarded Remy
> 
> (Park opened at 10)



So, I'm working on putting together a rough plan for our upcoming trip, and I'm attempting to convince my family that Early Entry is a great benefit that we should be taking advantage of because we are staying on property.  Our goal (combining Early Entry, Deluxe Extra Hours, Genie+ LL, and ILL) is to avoid spending long amounts of time in line for any attraction as no one in our group thinks any attraction at WDW is worth standing around in a queue for hours each day.

When it comes to Early Entry, I've tried to argue that we get to knock out one or two rides that would have much longer waits later in the day.  But they see a post like this one I've quoted and say, well that person waited in line for 90 minutes to ride Remy, and you're trying to convince me that's some great benefit?

And when they put it that way, I have a hard time disagreeing. What am I missing here? I've been thinking about Early Entry in terms of shorter waits being the benefit, but am I wrong?


----------



## Kazi7

EpcotNerd said:


> Has anyone had success driving to AK and being at the front of the pack for FoP?  Given the first post says parking lots open an hour before ETPE and if you get a good parking spot it's an easy walk to the entrance, I'm wondering how far back drivers are from bus arrivals?  (Staying at Boardwalk)


We have been among the first cars to enter AK on a few occasions and there are always people getting off the buses and queuing before us.  It depends on the overall crowd level of the park also.  We have been near the front of the pack and had a near walk on and we have been held on the bridge behind hundreds of others and waited 40 min to board.  Everyone goes to that ride first.  The line builds very quickly.  If you arrive to the AK parking lot more than an hour before park open, you may not be able to enter the toll booth plaza to wait.  It might be cone-d off.  We have had to circle on the highway and come back which is a giant pain.  We love FoP and it's the one for which I miss fastpass the most.  Going in June with our adult kids and we may buy the ILL to avoid the craziness/stress.  Despite staying on property, we are in the habit of driving, but we might consider taking the bus for ETPE for AK.


----------



## GBRforWDW

torchlight said:


> So, I'm working on putting together a rough plan for our upcoming trip, and I'm attempting to convince my family that Early Entry is a great benefit that we should be taking advantage of because we are staying on property.  Our goal (combining Early Entry, Deluxe Extra Hours, Genie+ LL, and ILL) is to avoid spending long amounts of time in line for any attraction as no one in our group thinks any attraction at WDW is worth standing around in a queue for hours each day.
> 
> When it comes to Early Entry, I've tried to argue that we get to knock out one or two rides that would have much longer waits later in the day.  But they see a post like this one I've quoted and say, well that person waited in line for 90 minutes to ride Remy, and you're trying to convince me that's some great benefit?
> 
> And when they put it that way, I have a hard time disagreeing. What am I missing here? I've been thinking about Early Entry in terms of shorter waits being the benefit, but am I wrong?


Keep in mind, they went for Remy on the first day of Standby!  People were excited for it and lots of people wanted to see how standby would go.  Most of their time was waiting before park opened too, which depending on how you look at it, can be a good use of time or not.  They certainly didn't lose park time waiting around in a line. 

Also, instead of doing Remy first thing, you could instead knock out Frozen or Test Track and Mission Space. 

However, I would guess if you're doing After Hours at Epcot, you probably don't need early hours too, unless you plan on a good portion of the day doing festival things most of the afternoon. 

I would check out after hours reports leading up to your trip to see how many rides and which ones people are going on in that 2 hours.


----------



## happ

torchlight said:


> So, I'm working on putting together a rough plan for our upcoming trip, and I'm attempting to convince my family that Early Entry is a great benefit that we should be taking advantage of because we are staying on property.  Our goal (combining Early Entry, Deluxe Extra Hours, Genie+ LL, and ILL) is to avoid spending long amounts of time in line for any attraction as no one in our group thinks any attraction at WDW is worth standing around in a queue for hours each day.
> 
> When it comes to Early Entry, I've tried to argue that we get to knock out one or two rides that would have much longer waits later in the day.  But they see a post like this one I've quoted and say, well that person waited in line for 90 minutes to ride Remy, and you're trying to convince me that's some great benefit?
> 
> And when they put it that way, I have a hard time disagreeing. What am I missing here? I've been thinking about Early Entry in terms of shorter waits being the benefit, but am I wrong?


This was the first day Remy moved from virtual que to standby. I expected tons of people and got there very early. Things will likely calm down over time. I was thrilled to be able to do Remy and Frozen before the park opened. Personally, I'd rather get to the park early before the masses and enjoy the park without the crowds. It's not just the wait; it's the experience. Plus, the wait is before the park opens, so you are not wasting precious park time waiting in line. For context, the day before it took me 1.5 hours to get to MK between the bus delay and traffic due to the marathon. I missed early entry and wait times were already high when I arrived. I missed out on rides that I had planned to do. The night before, I had a virtual que for Remy and the ride went down. I didn't get to ride it. After two disappointing experiences, getting to Epcot early to avoid another one was a priority for me. It was a small price to pay for a more enjoyable day.


----------



## jldeahl

Our group of 8 is hoping to rope drop MMRR at HS on our upcoming trip. That day early entry starts at 8:30AM (we are staying on property). I'd love any advice on what we should do / what time should we arrive to be in the best position for that?


----------



## ScarletFire

I love, LOVE MMRR.  Guests begin queuing for the ride as soon as people are allowed in the park.  I'd say arrive at HS by 7:45.  Tap in and go to MMRR.  Don't be discouraged if the line already looks long.  It moves quickly when the attraction opens at exactly 8:30am.  

Yay!  There are two storylines:  Minnie and Mickey trying to get to the picnic and Pluto making sure Minnie and Mickey get to the picnic.  ENJOY!!


----------



## g-dad66

On November 3, we were in a short MMRR line at 7:55 and waited untl 8:30 when we walked on to the attraction. We were off the ride and to Rock n Roller Coaster by 9:00, for which we had a 10-minute wait.


----------



## JLong06

If you have any interest in Slinky Dog too, I'd ride that first, then get in line for Mickey. Here's what worked for me

Get to HS roughly 45 minutes before the early access opens (that should put you near the front of the line to tap in). Immediately walk to slinky dog and get in line there. We were on and off Slinky after about 15 minutes after early access started which allowed us to get in line for Mickey before the park opened (we had an hour early access and actually did Toy Story Mania before heading to Mickey). I think we had a 20-30 minute wait for Mickey at that point and had 3 must do rides done by park opening.


----------



## EpcotNerd

Will early entry guests have an advantage getting into Frontierland when it opens at 9:00?  Will we be able to talk over from Liberty Square and be held at the Frontierland rope before 9?  Or do we have to go to the hub and wait with the offsite guests in front of the Adeventureland gate?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ETPE guests are held in Fantasyland, near the entrance to HM is my understanding.


----------



## nurseberta

EpcotNerd said:


> Will early entry guests have an advantage getting into Frontierland when it opens at 9:00?  Will we be able to talk over from Liberty Square and be held at the Frontierland rope before 9?  Or do we have to go to the hub and wait with the offsite guests in front of the Adventureland gate?





scrappinginontario said:


> ETPE guests are held in Fantasyland, near the entrance to HM is my understanding.


 this would be ideal! early entry 7DMT, and a few fantasy land rides, then be on HM as one of the 1st to be there! can anyone confirm this works


----------



## riversend22

g-dad66 said:


> On November 3, we were in a short MMRR line at 7:55 and waited untl 8:30 when we walked on to the attraction. We were off the ride and to Rock n Roller Coaster by 9:00, for which we had a 10-minute wait.





JLong06 said:


> If you have any interest in Slinky Dog too, I'd ride that first, then get in line for Mickey. Here's what worked for me
> 
> Get to HS roughly 45 minutes before the early access opens (that should put you near the front of the line to tap in). Immediately walk to slinky dog and get in line there. We were on and off Slinky after about 15 minutes after early access started which allowed us to get in line for Mickey before the park opened (we had an hour early access and actually did Toy Story Mania before heading to Mickey). I think we had a 20-30 minute wait for Mickey at that point and had 3 must do rides done by park opening.



So I have a question based off of what you both experienced. Did anyone at the rides check to see if you were an EE guest? We are staying offsite but plan to be there early as I know they let everyone in at the same time. I'd like to have an idea if certain rides are separating the EE guests from the regular ones and was wondering if either of you experienced this on the rides first thing in the morning? Thanks!


----------



## soniam

riversend22 said:


> So I have a question based off of what you both experienced. Did anyone at the rides check to see if you were an EE guest? We are staying offsite but plan to be there early as I know they let everyone in at the same time. I'd like to have an idea if certain rides are separating the EE guests from the regular ones and was wondering if either of you experienced this on the rides first thing in the morning? Thanks!


Yes. At DHS, just after the tapstiles, in the area with the tower/pin trading, bathrooms, and guest relations, CMs with pads check 1 person from each family to see if they are hotel guests. They scan your magic band or card. They won't let you beyond this point at DHS. You won't get near any attractions until regular park opening. The other parks are similar, but the CMs are scanning at different locations, depending upon the park.


----------



## boop0524

Hi all! With ETPE back to 30 mins, really curious to hear how this has been working for others in MK specifically. My plan as of now is to book an ILL for 7DMT so we can skip that madness in the morning. Thoughts on good alternatives to head to first with low waits? I am leaning towards Space, but we're not huge fans of the ride since it's so rough lol


----------



## wisblue

nurseberta said:


> this would be ideal! early entry 7DMT, and a few fantasy land rides, then be on HM as one of the 1st to be there! can anyone confirm this works



A few fantasyland rides in addition to 7DMT might be a little ambitious if you want to be one of the first to HM.

Even if you’re right at the front of the line to go to 7DMT, and they let the crowd descend on the ride right at 8:30 (which has been the case the last two times we have tried it) it takes 5-10 minutes to get to the ride and all the way through the winding queue to the boarding area. Then it will take 5 more minutes to board and complete the ride and get off. You have to figure that by then it will be close to 8:45.

To be one of the first to HM you have to be at one of the ropes letting people toward Liberty Square by 9AM. That maybe leaves time for one of the rides close to 7DMT, like the teacups or Pooh, but that would be about it.

Our usual approach to EE at MK is to choose either 7DMT or Space Mountain. If we go to SM first we will go to Buzz and then head to the rope near the Rapunzel restroom area (perhaps with a stop there).

If we do 7DMT first that’s usually all we do in that first half hour before heading to the other side of the park and as many HM, BTMRR, Splash, POC, and JC that we can do with reasonable waits.

If we want to do some of the Fantasyland rides, we can do them some evening with Genie+ when the return times are usually not far into the future.

Early Entry is a valuable tool that can be used well in conjunction with LL and ILL. But the number of people willing to get to the parks early has increased dramatically in the last 10 years or so.


----------



## nurseberta

boop0524 said:


> Hi all! With ETPE back to 30 mins, really curious to hear how this has been working for others in MK specifically. My plan as of now is to book an ILL for 7DMT so we can skip that madness in the morning. Thoughts on good alternatives to head to first with low waits? I am leaning towards Space, but we're not huge fans of the ride since it's so rough lol



you could likely so most of tomorrowland before park open


----------



## wisblue

bambialways4ever said:


> So if we want to not be at the back of the crowd, but don't really want to be in the very head of the pack either, what is a good time to arrive? An hour before ETPE starts? More, less?



I think getting there an hour before Early Entry is a good target, especially if you aren’t trying to be right at the front of the crush to a park’s most popular attraction.

Because we hate those crushes, using G+ and IALL to do those attractions is well worth it for us.

After some experience with Genie+, IALL, and EE, I have adopted a general approach for EE at MK and DHS when the parks have an official open time of 9AM.

I get to the resort bus stop a little before 7 so I can be there to book my first G+ attraction and purchase an IALL if we are getting one that day. Then I’m there to get the next bus that comes (which usually seems to be shortly after 7).

That has consistently gotten us to the parks just a little before 7:30.

For DAK, because we have purchased IALL for FOP and there aren’t that many ride attractions, we don’t see much reason to arrive much before the EE opening time.

We haven’t done an EE for Epcot under the new system.


----------



## wisblue

Thomasboys said:


> For those who have stayed with the 30m early entry window before posted park opening, do they open any earlier or right at the 30m mark?  We usually arrive 1 hour before traditional park opening, I'm wondering if we should still arrive an hour before early entry.  I get that will put us at the front of the crowds, but curious about some experiences so far...



In our two trips since the 30 minute early entry went into effect (one in November and another for the Marathon Weekend) we have only been allowed to go to an attraction before the stated EE time once. That was at DHS where we were waiting for TOT to open and were let in about 8:20.


----------



## bambialways4ever

wisblue said:


> I think getting there an hour before Early Entry is a good target, especially if you aren’t trying to be right at the front of the crush to a park’s most popular attraction.
> 
> Because we hate those crushes, using G+ and IALL to do those attractions is well worth it for us.
> 
> After some experience with Genie+, IALL, and EE, I have adopted a general approach for EE at MK and DHS when the parks have an official open time of 9AM.
> 
> I get to the resort bus stop a little before 7 so I can be there to book my first G+ attraction and purchase an IALL if we are getting one that day. Then I’m there to get the next bus that comes (which usually seems to be shortly after 7).
> 
> That has consistently gotten us to the parks just a little before 7:30.
> 
> For DAK, because we have purchased IALL for FOP and there aren’t that many ride attractions, we don’t see much reason to arrive much before the EE opening time.
> 
> We haven’t done an EE for Epcot under the new system.


Thanks! We aren't going to be using ILL because we'll have the DAS pass, but we plan to use Genie+ at MK and HS, maaaaybe Epcot. But not AK because we only have 3 rides we want to ride and none of them are FOP. Luckily we'll be at Bay Lake Tower this time, so getting to MK early will be a breeze!


----------



## CindysMice

bambialways4ever said:


> Thanks! We aren't going to be using ILL because we'll have the DAS pass, but we plan to use Genie+ at MK and HS, maaaaybe Epcot. But not AK because we only have 3 rides we want to ride and none of them are FOP. Luckily we'll be at Bay Lake Tower this time, so getting to MK early will be a breeze!


Do you mind me asking why you’re getting Genie+ if you have DAS pass? I’m trying to learn about DAS. I think my cousin’s family could benefit from it for his family trips.


----------



## bambialways4ever

CindysMice said:


> Do you mind me asking why you’re getting Genie+ if you have DAS pass? I’m trying to learn about DAS. I think my cousin’s family could benefit from it for his family trips.


Sure! So, for us, with the medical conditions we use DAS for, our touring style is to accomplish as much as we can in the mornings, then take the afternoons off. We usually return in the evenings. So for us, being able to stack DAS and Genie+ return times allows to get as much as possible accomplished before we have to take a break. Genie+ stacking also allows me to book times stacked for later in the day, since DAS only allows you to hold one return time at a time. So, for MK where there are SO many rides to ride, and HS where most of the rides are headliners with consistently long waits, it allows to line up as many times as possible to maximize our time in the parks. But at Epcot where even yesterday in the middle of the afternoon when there was a 6 hour line for popcorn and all 3 headliners were over 75 minutes, every other ride was less than 15, and two of those headliners aren't even on Genie+. We also only ride 3 rides at AK, so we are able to accomplish everything we want. Also, due to the medical conditions we have DAS for, anything bast 30-40 minutes in a queue isn't an option for us, especially with indoor masking (we have ZERO problem with this, it just creates a unique challenge for the particular medical conditions), so we really need to use DAS to enjoy our trip properly. Full disclaimer: this will be our first time using it WDW. We have used it at Disneyland CA forever and have done a lot of research and watched videos to prepare for WDW.


----------



## EpcotNerd

scrappinginontario said:


> ETPE guests are held in Fantasyland, near the entrance to HM is my understanding.


Bummer, I guess that means no Frontierland advantage.  Thanks for responding!


----------



## bambialways4ever

We will be using the DAS pass, so we're not sure which is better to rope drop and which is better to get a return time for. We would love to ride TSMM twice back to back at rope drop, but we're not sure how quickly that line fills. (We're hoping to get SDD as one of our advance times or for Genie+ that morning).


----------



## stinkpickle

I would guess that TSMM takes longer to build a wait time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bambialways4ever said:


> We will be using the DAS pass, so we're not sure which is better to rope drop and which is better to get a return time for. We would love to ride TSMM twice back to back at rope drop, but we're not sure how quickly that line fills. (We're hoping to get SDD as one of our advance times or for Genie+ that morning).


Hopefully this is helpful.  You can change the dates at the time to see a trend.

*Thrill Data - Toy Story Mania*


----------



## bambialways4ever

scrappinginontario said:


> Hopefully this is helpful.  You can change the dates at the time to see a trend.
> 
> *Thrill Data - Toy Story Mania*


Oh wow! This is so cool! Thanks!


----------



## lfcfan

nurseberta said:


> you could likely so most of tomorrowland before park open



I am planning to avoid the 7DMT crush as well, and will purchase ILL for that. Is there a "crush" for SM too? I am willing to go to SM first (a family favorite) by walking quickly, etc., but not if it is as bad as 7DMT. My choices are SM or a more low key first 30 minutes, doing Buzz Lightyear, etc. I am happy with either. This will be mid-May, medium crowds. 

We can walk over from GF. 

What can I expect from trying to get to SM first thing? What time should I get to the gate? Thank you!


----------



## lfcfan

Is Main Street Bakery open for ETPE? Is mobile order being used there?


----------



## nurseberta

lfcfan said:


> I am planning to avoid the 7DMT crush as well, and will purchase ILL for that. Is there a "crush" for SM too? I am willing to go to SM first (a family favorite) by walking quickly, etc., but not if it is as bad as 7DMT. My choices are SM or a more low key first 30 minutes, doing Buzz Lightyear, etc. I am happy with either. This will be mid-May, medium crowds.
> 
> We can walk over from GF.
> 
> What can I expect from trying to get to SM first thing? What time should I get to the gate? Thank you!



I have not been yet post-pandemic, but I've been doing A LOT of reading, trip reviews and blogs, and such. as we leave on Thursday for a 5 day trip!~ so I feel relatively confident telling that Space Mountain and all of Tomorrowland will likely be waaay less crowded than fantasyland. the crush is usually for 7DMT and Peter pan.  My plan is to purchase LL and hit Tomorrowland to start! we prob won't even get there for early entry because we are doing MK closes at 11 the day before.


----------



## EpcotNerd

It used to be that to rope drop Frontierland we'd stand outside of the Adventureland entrance until the opening show was over, then move to the area near Frontierland where the rope would be and then slowly walked to BTMM or SM.  

If this is still the way to do it, do the guests that are there for early theme park entry have an advantage to get to Frontierland first because they're already inside the park?  Where are they held until park opening, or do they come back to the hub?   I'm assuming Frontierland is a popular place to rope drop for off-site guests because the FL and TL are already open and probably have lines.

(I asked a similar question int he ETPE thread but didn't get much of a response)


----------



## scrappinginontario

EpcotNerd said:


> It used to be that to rope drop Frontierland we'd stand outside of the Adventureland entrance until the opening show was over, then move to the area near Frontierland where the rope would be and then slowly walked to BTMM or SM.
> 
> If this is still the way to do it, do the guests that are there for early theme park entry have an advantage to get to Frontierland first because they're already inside the park?  Where are they held until park opening, or do they come back to the hub?   I'm assuming Frontierland is a popular place to rope drop for off-site guests because the FL and TL are already open and probably have lines.
> 
> (I asked a similar question int he ETPE thread but didn't get much of a response)


Guests attending ETPE will be held in Fantasyland near HM until official park opening.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Here Now- things have changed since my visit in December......and my Epcot arrival location is different than in the past.

*Question- How are they handling letting people from the main entrance and the I.G both walk over to Remy for rope drop during the extra 30 minutes in the morning?*

I am entering via the main entrance. I will walk all the way to France if I can mix pretty evenly with the IG folks.

If the IG people fill up the ride and then the main entrance people wind up filling in behind them, I will not make that walk for a poor result. (No, I am not going to pay for ILL)

I have ridden Remy before so a morning ride would be nice, but not mandatory for this trip.   

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Here Now- things have changed since my visit in December......and my Epcot arrival location is different than in the past.
> 
> *Question- How are they handling letting people from the main entrance and the I.G both walk over to Remy for rope drop during the extra 30 minutes in the morning?*
> 
> I am entering via the main entrance. I will walk all the way to France if I can mix pretty evenly with the IG folks.
> 
> If the IG people fill up the ride and then the main entrance people wind up filling in behind them, I will not make that walk for a poor result. (No, I am not going to pay for ILL)
> 
> I have ridden Remy before so a morning ride would be nice, but not mandatory for this trip.
> 
> Thanks!


My understanding is that both entrances open at the same time so for this one attraction IG guests are at a definite advantage for arriving first.

Guests at other resorts who want to enter via IG could take a bus to DHS then Skyliner, walk or Friendship boat to Epcot.  Not ideal but an option.


----------



## EpcotNerd

scrappinginontario said:


> Guests attending ETPE will be held in Fantasyland near HM until official park opening.


Thanks.  I was actually hoping to get info from those that did not participate in ETPE, what it's like to rope drop Frontierland at 9am.  I'd love to sleep in one morning and enter with those that are not staying on property, I'm wondering if the experience is tougher now that ETPE is every day.  Can you please move my post back to the main board to get more info from that perspective?  I doubt those people are looking at this thread.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

scrappinginontario said:


> My understanding is that both entrances open at the same time so for this one attraction IG guests are at a definite advantage for arriving first.
> 
> Guests at other resorts who want to enter via IG could take a bus to DHS then Skyliner, walk or Friendship boat to Epcot.  Not ideal but an option.


I might actually do that.....bus to DHS and then walk over to Epcot IG.

Thanks for the creative solution.


----------



## cbg1027

What are the rope drop situations like these days at DHS and MK? 
I haven't been inside the parks in over a year and would like to know what time to arrive in order to be front of the line for Rope Drop.
Thanks!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Front as in the first person or front as in you want to be one of the first few hundred? 7:30 for an 8:30 early admission should get you at or very near the front but it probably isn't necessary for all strategies first thing.


----------



## WDWLODGE

We just returned on Monday, we drove to DHS & bussed to MK. On our MK days we got to the turnstiles by 7:45(we had to activate our AP's). The rope for 7 Dwarves was over by the Tea Cups & we had about 200 people ahead of us. For DHS there was no rope drop per say. We pulled into our parking spot @ about 7:40AM, then we were held at the turnstiles with about 25 people ahead of us. Once they let us in the park there was no rope, you could head directly to the attraction of your choice and queue up in a line outside of the attraction. We did MMRR one day & Slinky the other. We were within the first 25-50 people both days. We definitely much preferred how they did opening at DHS.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cbg1027 said:


> What are the rope drop situations like these days at DHS and MK?
> I haven't been inside the parks in over a year and would like to know what time to arrive in order to be front of the line for Rope Drop.
> Thanks!


Are you staying onsite or offsite?


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

I took the bus from my resort over to Hollywood studios and I walked to the international gateway. I'm standing here at 8:30 in the morning and all is well.


----------



## cbg1027

LSUfan4444 said:


> Front as in the first person or front as in you want to be one of the first few hundred? 7:30 for an 8:30 early admission should get you at or very near the front but it probably isn't necessary for all strategies first thing.


Not THE first, just in the first wave is fine. 


scrappinginontario said:


> Are you staying onsite or offsite?



We are onsite at POFQ. Plan to drive to DHS and bus to MK.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cbg1027 said:


> Not THE first, just in the first wave is fine.
> 
> 
> We are onsite at POFQ. Plan to drive to DHS and bus to MK.


Thanks.  I'm going to merge your post with the, 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread as that thread covers exactly what you're looking for.  Please read post 1 as it has a lot of great information re: timing, transportation, what's open, etc.


----------



## Mickey92

When rope dropping EPCOT and entering from international gateway, how does this work? how far you allowed in to the park before being  stopped? I am trying to determine if I would be at a disadvantage entering EPCOT from there if trying to rode drop test track or soarin.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mickey92 said:


> When rope dropping EPCOT and entering from international gateway, how does this work? how far you allowed in to the park before being  stopped? I am trying to determine if I would be at a disadvantage entering EPCOT from there if trying to rode drop test track or soarin.



Your questions have been merged with the 'Everything Early Theme Park Opening' thread.  Post 1 has information that answers all of these questions.

Per your disadvantage question, no, IG guests would not be at a disadvantage for TT or Soarin'.


----------



## Mickey92

scrappinginontario said:


> Your questions have been merged with the 'Everything Early Theme Park Opening' thread.  Post 1 has information that answers all of these questions.
> 
> Per your disadvantage question, no IG guests would not be at a disadvantage for TT or Soarin'.


Thanks!


----------



## Jrits

Is Remy open to ride when Epcot opens 1/2 hour early for on site guests?


----------



## bambialways4ever

Yes.


----------



## g-dad66

Has anyone here done Remy right at Early Entry opening?  

How long was the wait, and when did you complete the ride?


----------



## Simba's Mom

g-dad66 said:


> Has anyone here done Remy right at Early Entry opening?
> 
> How long was the wait, and when did you complete the ride?



pushed the wrong button.  I did it a few days ago.  At 9:10 I was in the Remy line, and at 9:40 I got done with the ride.  Not sure how much was wait/how much was ride.  Maybe 20/10?


----------



## mouschievous

g-dad66 said:


> Has anyone here done Remy right at Early Entry opening?
> 
> How long was the wait, and when did you complete the ride?


We did it on Sunday 1/16.  They let us tap in about 8:45.  They started taking people on the ride about 9:05.  We were off the ride around 9:20.


----------



## Taylor Newman

Do all guest staying at any of the Disney World resorts now have access to all parks 30 minutes early?


----------



## lockets

Yes


----------



## scrappinginontario

Taylor Newman said:


> Do all guest staying at any of the Disney World resorts now have access to all parks 30 minutes early?


Yes.  Your question has been merged with the, 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread.  Post 1 contains a lot of helpful information.


----------



## g-dad66

mouschievous said:


> We did it on Sunday 1/16.  They let us tap in about 8:45.  They started taking people on the ride about 9:05.  We were off the ride around 9:20.



Thank you for the information.  Did Epcot open at 9:00 that day?  And did it take you from 8:30 to 8:45 to get from park entrance to Remy?

We will be entering the park from the International Gateway, so I'm thinking that may put us well ahead all of the guests who enter Epcot from the main entrance.


----------



## mouschievous

g-dad66 said:


> Thank you for the information.  Did Epcot open at 9:00 that day?  And did it take you from 8:30 to 8:45 to get from park entrance to Remy?
> 
> We will be entering the park from the International Gateway, so I'm thinking that may put us well ahead all of the guests who enter Epcot from the main entrance.


Epcot opened at 10. Early entry should have been 9:30, and it was for much of the park (we saw the group that was being held down by...UK? after we got off the ride) but they let us in way early and started running Remy's early too.

We tapped into the park at the IG entrance about 8:45. I didn't check to see what time we got in line, but it wasn't long.I know they stated loading the ride at 9:05 and we were off the ride by 9:20. At 9:26 we saw them let people into the rest of the park; the whole group went speeding toward Pop Eats for the popcorn bucket


----------



## g-dad66

mouschievous said:


> Epcot opened at 10. Early entry should have been 9:30, and it was for much of the park (we saw the group that was being held down by...UK? after we got off the ride) but they let us in way early and started running Remy's early too.
> 
> We tapped into the park at the IG entrance about 8:45. I didn't check to see what time we got in line, but it wasn't long.I know they stated loading the ride at 9:05 and we were off the ride by 9:20. At 9:26 we saw them let people into the rest of the park; the whole group went speeding toward Pop Eats for the popcorn bucket



Wow, what a deal!

Hope we are as fortunate.  Thanks so much for the info.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Jrits

How has Remy line been at park opening if you’re going in 1/2 hour early for on site guests? I believed Remy is open at that time?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jrits said:


> How has Remy line been at park opening if you’re going in 1/2 hour early for on site guests? I believed Remy is open at that time?


 Your question has been merged with the ‘Everything Early Theme Park Entry’ thread.  

The Remy question has been discussed lately and the last couple of pages of this thread should be helpful to you.


----------



## shawthorne44

g-dad66 said:


> We will be entering the park from the International Gateway, so I'm thinking that may put us well ahead all of the guests who enter Epcot from the main entrance.



That has to be true unless they opened the main entrance a little early and then held those people right before the entrance to WS. That is a long walk. 

That is why I have EP as a closing park for us rather than early entry. It is Frozen and Remi we'd want at EP. Most people like to end the day at Epcot for the food/drinks. So, I hope the lines won't be too miserable then.


----------



## scrappinginontario

shawthorne44 said:


> That has to be true* unless they opened the main entrance a little early and then held those people right before the entrance to WS*. That is a long walk.
> 
> That is why I have EP as a closing park for us rather than early entry. It is Frozen and Remi we'd want at EP. Most people like to end the day at Epcot for the food/drinks. So, I hope the lines won't be too miserable then.


They are not doing this as it would create the same situation in the opposite way in that front entrance guests would have access to all FW attractions ahead of IG guests.

At this time, guests are still being held in the same locations they always have, IG guests are just closer to Remy in a similar way that front entrance guests are closer to Spaceship Earth.  I know, not the same demand but same situation.


----------



## shawthorne44

scrappinginontario said:


> They are not doing this as it would create the same situation in the opposite way in that front entrance guests would have access to all FW attractions ahead of IG guests.
> 
> At this time, guests are still being held in the same locations they always have, IG guests are just closer to Remy in a similar way that front entrance guests are closer to Spaceship Earth.  I know, not the same demand but same situation.



I don't blame them.  Since EP opens an hour later than the rest of the parks, I am OK with not rope dropping that one anyway.   We are going to try to do mid-day breaks everyday.


----------



## JessiMommy

Question about ETPE for ROTR at HS... If we decide to rope drop Rise first, what time should we be arriving to the gate (yes, we are resort guests) and then where do we go from there? What side of Galaxy's Edge do they let you in from? The tunnel near Muppets or the entrance from Toy Story Land? Thanks!

Also, should we take the bus to HS from our resort? Or drive? I know they used to hold cars at the entrance to the lot until a certain time. Not sure if they're still doing that.


----------



## mouschievous

JessiMommy said:


> Question about ETPE for ROTR at HS... If we decide to rope drop Rise first, what time should we be arriving to the gate (yes, we are resort guests) and then where do we go from there? What side of Galaxy's Edge do they let you in from? The tunnel near Muppets or the entrance from Toy Story Land? Thanks!



We rope dropped on Friday, 1/14.  We were the second people to get to the CBR Skyliner hub at 7 am.  They let us on about 7:25, so we were at HS by 7:30.   There were already people there and they were letting everyone in already.  We went through security, tapped in, then went to the left on  Hollywood Blvd.   We went that way, past Backlot Express, Star Tours, etc. and right through the tunnel.  They didn't stop us anywhere, until we got to ROTR.  When we got there (7:45ish?) the ride was down.  They were encouraging people to go rope drop something else.  We didn't listen.  The ride was up around 8:10 or so and we were in the first group on.

All that to say, our experience was that rope drop started early, and that was everywhere - MK, HS, Epcot (we got a late start for AK), so I would definitely plan to be there early.


----------



## samsonjs

mouschievous said:


> We rope dropped on Friday, 1/14.  We were the second people to get to the CBR Skyliner hub at 7 am.  They let us on about 7:25, so we were at HS by 7:30.   There were already people there and they were letting everyone in already.  We went through security, tapped in, then went to the left on  Hollywood Blvd.   We went that way, past Backlot Express, Star Tours, etc. and right through the tunnel.  They didn't stop us anywhere, until we got to ROTR.  When we got there (7:45ish?) the ride was down.  They were encouraging people to go rope drop something else.  We didn't listen.  The ride was up around 8:10 or so and we were in the first group on.
> 
> All that to say, our experience was that rope drop started early, and that was everywhere - MK, HS, Epcot (we got a late start for AK), so I would definitely plan to be there early.



Is this for a 9am park opening/8:30 Early entry? Is it similar to last year? In April 2021 we were at Disney and the parks would open around 7:45 even though it was a 9am park opening. There was no official early entry for anyone but people on buses or using disney transportation had an advantage because they could get ahead of everyone before the parking lots opened.


----------



## mouschievous

samsonjs said:


> Is this for a 9am park opening/8:30 Early entry? Is it similar to last year? In April 2021 we were at Disney and the parks would open around 7:45 even though it was a 9am park opening. There was no official early entry for anyone but people on buses or using disney transportation had an advantage because they could get ahead of everyone before the parking lots opened.


Yes, the park opened at 9 that day, Early Entry was officially 8:30.  We were off the ride by then!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

mouschievous said:


> Yes, the park opened at 9 that day, Early Entry was officially 8:30.  We were off the ride by then!



Can also chime in to say this AM my husband got to the park right at 8 on the resort bus and they let him right in and back to Rise. He was in the pre-show at 8:13 and off at 8:30. He then hit MFSR and was in line for Slinky before they began letting regular guests in at 9am (and not a minute before - non-Resort guests are held right at the tapstiles which I think def makes staying on property for EE worth it!)


----------



## Duck In Blue

JessiMommy said:


> Question about ETPE for ROTR at HS... If we decide to rope drop Rise first, what time should we be arriving to the gate (yes, we are resort guests) and then where do we go from there? What side of Galaxy's Edge do they let you in from? The tunnel near Muppets or the entrance from Toy Story Land? Thanks!
> 
> Also, should we take the bus to HS from our resort? Or drive? I know they used to hold cars at the entrance to the lot until a certain time. Not sure if they're still doing that.


We have just returned from a 10 day stay and I would definitely recommend taking the bus from your resort.  We always have a car and have driven to the parks, we did this on our first day to HS and arriving at 7.15 a.m. (for 8.30 a.m. EE) were turned away and told to return at 7.30 a.m..  When we did finally get parked (there were about 10 cars in front of us) and got to the gates there were lots of people already there.  We walk quickly though so were still able to rise ROTR without much of a wait.

On the other days we visited we took the Skyliner and each time we were passing over the parking booths before 7.30 a.m..  On these days, we also weren't held at the ticket gates and were allowed straight in without any rope drop to ride ROTR (although on two of those mornings it went down ).


----------



## Ariel620

butterscotchcollins said:


> they began letting regular guests in at 9am (and not a minute before - non-Resort guests are held right at the tapstiles which I think def makes staying on property for EE worth it!)


What side of the tapstiles are non-resort guest held on?  Can they scan in and walk to a shop?  Or at least scan in an congregate past the scanner?  Or completely outside the gates?


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Ariel620 said:


> What side of the tapstiles are non-resort guest held on?  Can they scan in and walk to a shop?  Or at least scan in an congregate past the scanner?  Or completely outside the gates?



They’re held all the way to the right side tapstiles. And nope, non-resort guests are held there until 9 on the dot in my experience. I had to wait in that line this morning and all I was trying to get in for was coffee cuz I can’t ride anything XD


----------



## TheMick424

Is arriving 60 minutes prior to posted opening time still the recommendation for AK?  Wondering what time they have been letting resort guests through the tap stiles for ETPE.

Edited to correct question


----------



## kylenne

Duck In Blue said:


> We have just returned from a 10 day stay and I would definitely recommend taking the bus from your resort.  We always have a car and have driven to the parks, we did this on our first day to HS and arriving at 7.15 a.m. (for 8.30 a.m. EE) were turned away and told to return at 7.30 a.m..  When we did finally get parked (there were about 10 cars in front of us) and got to the gates there were lots of people already there.  We walk quickly though so were still able to rise ROTR without much of a wait.
> 
> On the other days we visited we took the Skyliner and each time we were passing over the parking booths before 7.30 a.m..  On these days, we also weren't held at the ticket gates and were allowed straight in without any rope drop to ride ROTR (although on two of those mornings it went down ).



Thank you for this info, it's really helpful. We are staying 10 days at the Poly in September and the last time I attempted to rope drop HS from a non-Crescent Lake resort was last July from CSR, before Early Entry started and we still had virtual queues. Was not sure what the procedure for private vehicles is now, at the time it was basically a wash between resort transportation and rideshares but it's good to know that's not the case now. Looks like we will definitely be taking the bus.


----------



## scrappinginontario

kylenne said:


> Thank you for this info, it's really helpful. We are staying 10 days at the Poly in September and the last time I attempted to rope drop HS from a non-Crescent Lake resort was last July from CSR, before Early Entry started and we still had virtual queues. Was not sure what the procedure for private vehicles is now, at the time it was basically a wash between resort transportation and rideshares but it's good to know that's not the case now. Looks like we will definitely be taking the bus.


If you like to take rideshares, something else that has changed at DHS (I believe it happened after your last visit) is that rideshares now enter via the bus entrance so no longer need to wait for the parking lot to open.  This might be another option for you to consider also.


----------



## kylenne

scrappinginontario said:


> If you like to take rideshares, something else that has changed at DHS (I believe it happened after your last visit) is that rideshares now enter via the bus entrance so no longer need to wait for the parking lot to open.  This might be another option for you to consider also.



That's _definitely _different than last time I was there...I remember being held last June at the AK toll plaza with my Lyft driver. That definitely changes the equation if rideshare is getting let in with buses now. We tend to prefer rideshares to buses for rope drop.


----------



## DisneyFive

Thank you for this thread OP!  This ETPE is a game changer versus what we experienced last summer when EVERYTHING (well, except ROTR) was standby only.  Having 30-40 minutes of access to these attractions as resort guests is a great head start.  Shoot, even if it's ONE headliner with little to no wait that is a nice improvement.

Combine this with G+(even though I loath that Disney is now charging for an inferior FP system), and we are _starting_ to get closer to our old park experience that we were used to. (albeit a lot more expensive)

Summer of 2021 was just brutal with standby only, with no early or late park opening for resort guests.  We swore we wouldn't return until things change...   Well, things have changed and I'm looking forward to a summer 2022 trip now.

Dan


----------



## scrappinginontario

scrappinginontario said:


> If you like to take rideshares, something else that has changed *at DHS* (I believe it happened after your last visit) is that rideshares now enter via the bus entrance so no longer need to wait for the parking lot to open.  This might be another option for you to consider also.





kylenne said:


> That's _definitely _different than last time I was there...I remember being held last June at the AK toll plaza with my Lyft driver. That definitely changes the equation if rideshare is getting let in with buses now. We tend to prefer rideshares to buses for rope drop.


Please note this change has only been made at DHS, not any of the other parks.


----------



## wisblue

One minor suggested addition to Post 1.

At DHS, ETPE guests also have the option to go down Sunset Boulevard where they are held in two separate single/double file lines for entry to TOT and RNRC.

That area is completely first come, first served because there is no opportunity for anyone to elbow ahead or skirt the edges of the group and cut in as can be done at some other locations in the other parks, such as 7DMT, Space Mountain, and Pandora.

In our experience on two different trips, this option is selected by a fairly small percentage of the EE guests, making it relatively casual and uncrowded. From near the front of one of those lines it is easy to do TOT and RNRC in short order before offsite guests are allowed in.

One question I have is whether some of the other attractions at DHS allow guests on to the rides before they open TOT and RNRC. This would be hard for anyone to know for sure unless you are in one line and in contact with someone in one of the other lines.

We have started on Sunset Boulevard 3 times in two trips and twice they let us into TOT precisely at 8:30 and the other time it was about 8:20. From some of the reports here it sounds like some attractions have opened earlier than that, but maybe not on the days we were there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wisblue said:


> One minor suggested addition to Post 1.
> 
> At DHS, ETPE guests also have the option to go down Sunset Boulevard where they are held in two separate single/double file lines for entry to TOT and RNRC.
> 
> That area is completely first come, first served because there is no opportunity for anyone to elbow ahead or skirt the edges of the group and cut in as can be done at some other locations in the other parks, such as 7DMT, Space Mountain, and Pandora.
> 
> In our experience on two different trips, this option is selected by a fairly small percentage of the EE guests, making it relatively casual and uncrowded. From near the front of one of those lines it is easy to do TOT and RNRC in short order before offsite guests are allowed in.
> 
> One question I have is whether some of the other attractions at DHS allow guests on to the rides before they open TOT and RNRC. This would be hard for anyone to know for sure unless you are in one line and in contact with someone in one of the other lines.
> 
> We have started on Sunset Boulevard 3 times in two trips and twice they let us into TOT precisely at 8:30 and the other time it was about 8:20. From some of the reports here it sounds like some attractions have opened earlier than that, but maybe not on the days we were there.


Updated to add Sunset Boulevard.  Thanks for your help and suggestion!


----------



## Davey Jones II

Someone on another message board site was talking about his recent WDW trip, and wrote the following: 

"As Disney hotel guests we went to the parks early only to find out that rides aren't actually open early, you just get to stand in line first until they open the park for everyone."

Is there any truth to that?


----------



## bambialways4ever

Davey Jones II said:


> Someone on another message board site was talking about his recent WDW trip, and wrote the following:
> 
> "As Disney hotel guests we went to the parks early only to find out that rides aren't actually open early, you just get to stand in line first until they open the park for everyone."
> 
> Is there any truth to that?


No, and the 30 pages of comments on this post confirm this. Are you sure this person wasn't speaking about Disneyland in CA?


----------



## Davey Jones II

bambialways4ever said:


> No, and the 30 pages of comments on this post confirm this. Are you sure this person wasn't speaking about Disneyland in CA?



No, he said Disney World. 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## mouschievous

Davey Jones II said:


> No, he said Disney World.
> Thanks for the response.



 I wonder if they didn't know that at magic kingdom only tomorrow land and fantasy land are open for early entry. That happened to us at Disneyland a few years ago, we went for early entry but didn't realize that Frontierland wasn't open so we thought early entry just meant being able to stand at the entrance to the land and wait for them to open the land.


----------



## soniam

wisblue said:


> One minor suggested addition to Post 1.
> 
> At DHS, ETPE guests also have the option to go down Sunset Boulevard where they are held in two separate single/double file lines for entry to TOT and RNRC.
> 
> That area is completely first come, first served because there is no opportunity for anyone to elbow ahead or skirt the edges of the group and cut in as can be done at some other locations in the other parks, such as 7DMT, Space Mountain, and Pandora.
> 
> In our experience on two different trips, this option is selected by a fairly small percentage of the EE guests, making it relatively casual and uncrowded. From near the front of one of those lines it is easy to do TOT and RNRC in short order before offsite guests are allowed in.
> 
> One question I have is whether some of the other attractions at DHS allow guests on to the rides before they open TOT and RNRC. This would be hard for anyone to know for sure unless you are in one line and in contact with someone in one of the other lines.
> 
> We have started on Sunset Boulevard 3 times in two trips and twice they let us into TOT precisely at 8:30 and the other time it was about 8:20. From some of the reports here it sounds like some attractions have opened earlier than that, but maybe not on the days we were there.


When we went at Thanksgiving, Rise was opening about 8am for an 8:30 early entry. I have read others seeing the same experience more recently. I can’t confirm it happens everyday.


----------



## bambialways4ever

Davey Jones II said:


> No, he said Disney World.
> Thanks for the response.


I'm just confirming because (as a regular Disneyland goer) I hear a lot of people calling Disney CA "magic kingdom" and "disney world" AND Disney is not helping themselves because the Disney CA website lends people to believe magic mornings are still happening, PLUS the park does open to allow people in an hour beforehand. It has caused some definite confusion


----------



## scrappinginontario

Davey Jones II said:


> Someone on another message board site was talking about his recent WDW trip, and wrote the following:
> 
> "As Disney hotel guests we went to the parks early only to find out that rides aren't actually open early, you just get to stand in line first until they open the park for everyone."
> 
> Is there any truth to that?


No, there is no truth to this.  I would recommend reading Post 1.  It shows all of the rides that _should_ be open for ETPE.  None of these are guaranteed as things can happen but Disney attempts to have the attractions listed open for ETPE.


----------



## OScheermom

I think I know the answer but I figured I would ask anyway.  We will be going to watch my daughter compete in HS cheer nationals in 2 weeks. She is going with her team and they purchased the tickets for all the girls. Her coach will be making park reservations for them. They will be allowed to come spend the day with us on Monday after the comp. Her coach sent us all of the kids tickets numbers. I would love to be able to make some ILL or Genie+ reservations for all of us so she could come ride but I think I need to have her ticket linked in my account correct? If I do that I feel like it will mess with the team park reservations. If anyone has any info on this I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## lanejudy

A ticket can only be linked to 1 profile on 1 MDE account.  If the coach already linked the tickets and made park reservations, you will not be able to link the tickets to your account; if you link them first, the coach will be unable to make the park reservations.  You need to connect with the coach's account (and all the girls) as Friends and Family to Share Plans.


----------



## brockash

Can't seem to find the answer to this...if you're staying at a monorail resort; how early does the monorail start to Epcot and to MK?  Realistically, are buses getting to the parks first?  This was our experience in August, but that was before Early Entry started, so trying to get experiences since it started.

TIA!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Hi, I’m trying to get my head around the best way to make use of early morning rope drops at DHS.

We are planning to pay for ILL at ROTR and MMRR. One of our party will at the same time try to book Genie + for SDD.
Assuming we manage all of these things, I was contemplating ETPE rope drop for MFSR.  I then wanted to head to Toy story land from there, but I think I read on the boards that you can’t get to ROTR from Toy story land during ETPE. If that’s true, does that mean you can’t go the other way also?

I get that they want to channel the rush to ROTR down one route, I was just wondering if that meant they also block off the traffic going the other way?

My ideal plan is to get smugglers run and toy story mania done in ETPE and then head to TOT and  RNRR for park opening. Is that possible? (We haven’t been to DHS since toy story land  or  the star wars stuff arrived so can’t picture the layout right now!)


----------



## soniam

amystevekai&bump said:


> Hi, I’m trying to get my head around the best way to make use of early morning rope drops at DHS.
> 
> We are planning to pay for ILL at ROTR and MMRR. One of our party will at the same time try to book Genie + for SDD.
> Assuming we manage all of these things, I was contemplating ETPE rope drop for MFSR.  I then wanted to head to Toy story land from there, but I think I read on the boards that you can’t get to ROTR from Toy story land during ETPE. If that’s true, does that mean you can’t go the other way also?
> 
> I get that they want to channel the rush to ROTR down one route, I was just wondering if that meant they also block off the traffic going the other way?
> 
> My ideal plan is to get smugglers run and toy story mania done in ETPE and then head to TOT and  RNRR for park opening. Is that possible? (We haven’t been to DHS since toy story land  or  the star wars stuff arrived so can’t picture the layout right now!)


We did smugglers during EE during Thanksgiving. We waited in line with the Rise crowd heading to Galaxy's Edge. Once they let people line up for Rise, we headed over to Smugglers instead. The CMs did seem confused why we would not be doing Rise and wanted to go to Smugglers, but they didn't stop us when we told them. I don't know if there was a different route we should take, because there were no other signs for any other attractions in GE, except for Rise. Rise opened more than an hour before regular park opening; whereas, Smugglers didn't open until about an hour before. We possibly could have done both, since we were pretty close to the front of the line waiting to enter Galaxy's Edge. You can head to TSL after Smugglers during EE with no problem. That may be what we did one day. I think once things have opened for EE, they don't really block any traffic to anywhere. It's the lining up for stuff before attractions open for EE where they may direct people in certain ways.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

soniam said:


> We did smugglers during EE during Thanksgiving. We waited in line with the Rise crowd heading to Galaxy's Edge. Once they let people line up for Rise, we headed over to Smugglers instead. The CMs did seem confused why we would not be doing Rise and wanted to go to Smugglers, but they didn't stop us when we told them. I don't know if there was a different route we should take, because there were no other signs for any other attractions in GE, except for Rise. Rise opened more than an hour before regular park opening; whereas, Smugglers didn't open until about an hour before. We possibly could have done both, since we were pretty close to the front of the line waiting to enter Galaxy's Edge. You can head to TSL after Smugglers during EE with no problem. That may be what we did one day. I think once things have opened for EE, they don't really block any traffic to anywhere. It's the lining up for stuff before attractions open for EE where they may direct people in certain ways.


Thank you ever so much, that’s really helpful


----------



## wisblue

soniam said:


> We did smugglers during EE during Thanksgiving. We waited in line with the Rise crowd heading to Galaxy's Edge. Once they let people line up for Rise, we headed over to Smugglers instead. The CMs did seem confused why we would not be doing Rise and wanted to go to Smugglers, but they didn't stop us when we told them. I don't know if there was a different route we should take, because there were no other signs for any other attractions in GE, except for Rise. Rise opened more than an hour before regular park opening; whereas, Smugglers didn't open until about an hour before. We possibly could have done both, since we were pretty close to the front of the line waiting to enter Galaxy's Edge. You can head to TSL after Smugglers during EE with no problem. That may be what we did one day. I think once things have opened for EE, they don't really block any traffic to anywhere. It's the lining up for stuff before attractions open for EE where they may direct people in certain ways.



The question for me would be, if you want to start at MFSR, you could clearly just follow the directions to Toy Story Land instead. If you do that, where are you held? Is it backed up from the entrance to SDD, or do they hold people way back by the entrance to TSL.

Then the next step is whether the walkway from TSL to GE is blocked completely, or if they just hold you there and let you merge with others heading to MFSR from the GE entrance when that opens up?


----------



## mouschievous

wisblue said:


> The question for me would be, if you want to start at MFSR, you could clearly just follow the directions to Toy Story Land instead. If you do that, where are you held? Is it backed up from the entrance to SDD, or do they hold people way back by the entrance to TSL.
> 
> Then the next step is whether the walkway from TSL to GE is blocked completely, or if they just hold you there and let you merge with others heading to MFSR from the GE entrance when that opens up?


Ok,  so this is partially conjecture because we stopped at ROTR,  but when we were there on Jan 14, they did not hold us anywhere.  We scanned into the park around 7:30 (9 am opening, 8:30 Early Entry) and went straight to ROTR.  We stopped there because that's where we wanted to be, but there was nothing stopping us and we could have continued toward MFSR and Toy Story Land if we'd wanted to.  Whether or not they'd have stopped us somewhere on that path I don't know.

When we got there, ROTR was down and they were encouraging people to go rope drop something else.  We watched people walk away toward MFSR and Toy Story Land, and we also saw people come from that direction.  I do not know how far  anyone got, nor do I know if the people who came from that direction came from Toy Story Land or if they were ROTR people who wandered that way and then came back to ROTR.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Two questions

1. If we want to to ride Peter Pan, splash and big thunder, can we ride Peter Pan first, swing by small world or haunted and then get to splash before the park opens for everyone?

2. We are staying at Coronado springs, for our Epcot day can we Uber to yacht club and get in line for remy rather than taking a bus to the front of the park.


----------



## CarolynFH

I can’t answer #1, but for #2 I’d recommend Uber to Swan/Dolphin. Sometimes the parking guards at the Disney Epcot resorts are difficult about letting vehicles, even rideshare, enter when they aren’t guests at the hotel and don’t have dining reservations there. Walking from Swan/Dolphin to the IG isn’t that far.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Two questions
> 
> 1. If we want to to ride Peter Pan, splash and big thunder, can we ride Peter Pan first, swing by small world or haunted and then get to splash before the park opens for everyone?


As far as I understand from everything I’ve read - Haunted mansion doesn’t open until the regular park hours (it’s in liberty square so not included in the early hours), so it’s cordoned off at the edge of fantasyland and doesn’t open until the rest of the park - whether you can beat the offsite guests coming in from the Frontierland entrance I guess it depends on how quickly the CMs walk each group through upon opening?

Ive also read that Peter Pan is one of the three main targets for early onsite guests, so I’d aim to be there extra early, be near the front of those headed to PP and hopefully you can be on the ride quickly, do IASW and then be ready for rope drop from fantasyland to get over to BTMR ASAP (I would go there before SM as I’ve also read that SM often doesn’t open dead on opening).

As I say though, this is all based on research rather than experience, as I’ve spent the weekend planning my strategy for our first visit since Genie+ etc has arrived!


----------



## wisblue

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Two questions
> 
> 1. If we want to to ride Peter Pan, splash and big thunder, can we ride Peter Pan first, swing by small world or haunted and then get to splash before the park opens for everyone?
> 
> 2. We are staying at Coronado springs, for our Epcot day can we Uber to yacht club and get in line for remy rather than taking a bus to the front of the park.



As a PP said, HM is not open during EE. So, you should go directly to PP and ride that before the crowd builds up. I would skip IASW at that time because, while there will be no line, it’s a long ride and you might miss the opening of the rest of the park.

At the regular park opening you can enter near HM and could either do HM first (since it’s right there) and then go to BTMRR and Splash, or go to BTMRR and Splash first and then come back for HM.

I think you can take an Uber to the Yacht Club and then enter Epcot at the International Gateway. if it were me I would pay for an ILL$ for Remy instead of paying for an Uber and take a bus to the front of the park for EE from there unless you have no interest in any other of the popular Epcot attractions.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wisblue said:


> I think you can take an Uber to the Yacht Club and then enter Epcot at the International Gateway. if it were me I would pay for an ILL$ for Remy instead of paying for an Uber and take a bus to the front of the park for EE from there unless you have no interest in any other of the popular Epcot attractions.


An Uber will not be allowed to access a Disney resort that their passengers are not staying  at or have  an ADR for.


----------



## sweetmama17

Are rider swaps issued for EE? What about DAS?


----------



## bambialways4ever

sweetmama17 said:


> Are rider swaps issued for EE? What about DAS?


I've read only two reports of DAS for early hours, and both said it was hit or miss from the app but the blue umbrella cms helped them. But for the evening hours it works as normal (in case you were needing to know)


----------



## Rivergirl2005

scrappinginontario said:


> An Uber will not be allowed to access a Disney resort that their passengers are not staying  at or have  an ADR for.



Awww bummer. I feel like I was able to do this in the past. Is this new?


----------



## CarolynFH

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Awww bummer. I feel like I was able to do this in the past. Is this new?


Yes, it’s a post-reopening development. Experiences are variable - people are more likely to be turned away from near-park resorts (BW, Yacht & Beach), monorail resorts (especially CR), and Skyliner resorts, especially near park opening time - but it’s not consistently enforced especially with rideshare. It’s to keep people from parking there to avoid paying for parking and also to reduce traffic congestion (it became a serious safety issue at CR). There’s no problem at all being dropped off at Swan/Dolphin, though, so you could take an Uber there.


----------



## musicguy856

scrappinginontario said:


> An Uber will not be allowed to access a Disney resort that their passengers are not staying  at or have  an ADR for.



You could Uber to Swan or Dolphin since those aren’t Disney owned and don’t have the same rules about entry as Disney resorts.


----------



## soniam

wisblue said:


> The question for me would be, if you want to start at MFSR, you could clearly just follow the directions to Toy Story Land instead. If you do that, where are you held? Is it backed up from the entrance to SDD, or do they hold people way back by the entrance to TSL.
> 
> Then the next step is whether the walkway from TSL to GE is blocked completely, or if they just hold you there and let you merge with others heading to MFSR from the GE entrance when that opens up?



I don't know if they would let you access Smugglers from anywhere but Galaxy's Edge. We followed the path/line to Galaxy's Edge. When we did SDD during EE, we were again toward the very front and lined up in front of SDD. I don't recall seeing anyone else in TSL that wasn't in line for SDD or using the bathroom. No other attractions were opened yet.



mouschievous said:


> Ok,  so this is partially conjecture because we stopped at ROTR,  but when we were there on Jan 14, they did not hold us anywhere.  We scanned into the park around 7:30 (9 am opening, 8:30 Early Entry) and went straight to ROTR.  We stopped there because that's where we wanted to be, but there was nothing stopping us and we could have continued toward MFSR and Toy Story Land if we'd wanted to.  Whether or not they'd have stopped us somewhere on that path I don't know.
> 
> When we got there, ROTR was down and they were encouraging people to go rope drop something else.  We watched people walk away toward MFSR and Toy Story Land, and we also saw people come from that direction.  I do not know how far  anyone got, nor do I know if the people who came from that direction came from Toy Story Land or if they were ROTR people who wandered that way and then came back to ROTR.


We were toward the very front of the line. We were held at the bridge before Galaxy's Edge on the day we went during Thanksgiving. I am sure procedures change daily. There was a line of CMs that sort of looked like they were "blocking" the path beyond Rise. We told them that we wanted to go to Smugglers, and they didn't stop us. I didn't see anyone else trying to do anything but Rise at that location. I am sure with Rise down, they wouldn't stop people from going elsewhere. Also, once we finished Smugglers and it was still during EE, they didn't stop us from going anywhere.


----------



## vinmar4

scrappinginontario said:


> An Uber will not be allowed to access a Disney resort that their passengers are not staying  at or have  an ADR for.



Yes, we totally forgot about this little detail in November . Our driver was able to drop us off with no problem at the Dolphin.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

musicguy856 said:


> You could Uber to Swan or Dolphin since those aren’t Disney owned and don’t have the same rules about entry as Disney resorts.



Thanks everyone! What a wonderful suggestion!


----------



## TheMick424

What time do they allow resort guests into AK for a 7:30 ETPE? Anyone have recent experience trying to be at the front of the pack for FOP?


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

TheMick424 said:


> What time do they allow resort guests into AK for a 7:30 ETPE? Anyone have recent experience trying to be at the front of the pack for FOP?


I am going to answer your question with a different approach.
I was at resorts in mid Jan and did RD for AK and FoP.
Be at the resort bus stop no later than 6am.
Your bus will probably arrive between 6:10 and 6:30.
You will be the first wave through security (about 6:40)---but it does vary.
You will be part of the first people (first 1-50?)  to be waiting at the tapstile. 
They will let you in early and hold you at the Pandora bridge.
Because of the long walk and the preshow.....you will complete FoP between 7:50 and 7:59 a.m.


----------



## BigDaddy5

scrappinginontario said:


> If you like to take rideshares, something else that has changed at DHS (I believe it happened after your last visit) is that rideshares now enter via the bus entrance so no longer need to wait for the parking lot to open.  This might be another option for you to consider also.



This is fantastic infromation.  Is this marked with signage for ride share drivers at DHS?  Some drivers may not be as experienced with DHS as others.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For those who may find ETPE too early due to AK early park opening time, we had great success getting in line at park close last week and riding within 30 mins.  Also allowed for great pictures when we left!!


----------



## TheMick424

scrappinginontario said:


> For those who may find ETPE too early due to AK early park opening time, we had great success getting in line at park close last week and riding within 30 mins.  Also allowed for great pictures when we left!! View attachment 646880


Beautiful shot! Debating this approach as well.  With two teenagers I'm fearing a revolt if I ask them to be at the bus stop at 6am.


----------



## TheMick424

BridgetBordeaux said:


> I am going to answer your question with a different approach.
> I was at resorts in mid Jan and did RD for AK and FoP.
> Be at the resort bus stop no later than 6am.
> Your bus will probably arrive between 6:10 and 6:30.
> You will be the first wave through security (about 6:40)---but it does vary.
> You will be part of the first people (first 1-50?)  to be waiting at the tapstile.
> They will let you in early and hold you at the Pandora bridge.
> Because of the long walk and the preshow.....you will complete FoP between 7:50 and 7:59 a.m.


Thank you for this!  In the past for an 8am EMH we'd arrive around 6:45, but my kids are now teens and more resistant to waking up super early.  Have to decide how far to push them.


----------



## Liserson

Is TOT usually running at rope drop? We were there on 2/12 and it wasn't open most of the morning, so the line was huge all day. It's my daughter's favorite and we're heading back to HS on Wednesday and I'm wondering if we even attempt rope drop or will it be closed in the morning again?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Liserson said:


> Is TOT usually running at rope drop? We were there on 2/12 and it wasn't open most of the morning, so the line was huge all day. It's my daughter's favorite and we're heading back to HS on Wednesday and I'm wondering if we even attempt rope drop or will it be closed in the morning again?


ToT is an attraction that is scheduled to be open during ETPE.  (Post 1 lists all attractions at each park that should be running.) There’s never a guarantee but normally it is running.  Hopefully next time works better for you.


----------



## sponica

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Yes she has already purchased her tickets and Disney helped me link her to our park reservations and dining reservations. They also added her as my friends and family so I can make plans for her with us even though she's not on the reservation and in MDE it does show her with our park passes for the first 6 days then day 7 it's just me and my husband and our daughters so it worked that way and no issues to add her to our park reservations or dining for those 6 days. She just won't have access to the room without us unless we send a magic band with her. I'm not sure if she's willing to pay the 80$ so we might have to wait until check in or just do without those early mornings with her. thank you for your help!



I'm in a similar boat as your situation, what ended up happening?


----------



## t00lband525

TheMick424 said:


> What time do they allow resort guests into AK for a 7:30 ETPE? Anyone have recent experience trying to be at the front of the pack for FOP?


We left our resort(PO FQ) at 6:15 this morning and got on bus at 6:28. Arrived at Animal Kingdom around 6:45.  Went through security immediately and were one of first at the Taps.  Let us in at 7:15 or so and went straight to the bridge for pandora where we were held until 7:30.  Maybe 15-20 people ahead of my group and we walked behind the CMs straight onto FOP.


----------



## TigerLaw

So if DHS opens up at 7:30am for people to ride Rise, what can you do in the park after you are done with Rise? Do they open up Falcon before 8:30am? Any other rides before 8:30am?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## soniam

Smuggler's Run seems to open a little after Rise. Over Thanksgiving, Rise opened more than hour before regular park opening (about 1.5 hours), and Smugglers opened about an hour before. Regular park opening was 9am. Rise started about 7:30-7:45am, and Smugglers started about 8am. It is definitely open during the early entry time. So is Toy Story.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TigerLaw said:


> So if DHS opens up at 7:30am for people to ride Rise, what can you do in the park after you are done with Rise? Do they open up Falcon before 8:30am? Any other rides before 8:30am?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Your question has been merged with the, 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread.  Post 1 lists all of the attractions that are normally open in each park.


----------



## dclDream2018

Any recommendations for how early to get in line for the bus at POFQ in order to make early entry (8:30) at MK?


----------



## scrappinginontario

dclDream2018 said:


> Any recommendations for how early to get in line for the bus at POFQ in order to make early entry (8:30) at MK?



90 mins before ETPE is standard to ensure you’re there and inside when it starts.  Buses will most likely not run that early but you’ll be towards the front of the crowd.


----------



## jknc

When does monorail start running from Poly for ETPE? Thank you.


----------



## brockash

jknc said:


> When does monorail start running from Poly for ETPE? Thank you.


I've been asking for months and no one seems to know.  We're here now and will be going tomorrow, so I'll report  back.


----------



## heathsf

Has MK been starting any rides more than 30 min early for ETPE?


----------



## brockash

brockash said:


> I've been asking for months and no one seems to know.  We're here now and will be going tomorrow, so I'll report  back.


Ok, so we came today and were on the 1st Epcot monorail from TTC....all parks opened at 9am today, resort monorail started at 7.  We caught 1st monorail from Poly and took to TTC.  Got off and were 2nd in line for Epcot line...Starts at 730.  As we were coming in we could see them holding everyone at security.  Having said that, by the time we made it around the ball we saw others flooding in and lining up (1st buses have advantage over 1st monorail.)  I think they hold them until they see the first monorail, but by the time you make it around and to the station, there's no way to be in the first few at any tapstyle.  It wasn't horrible though and we still ended up in the first room of Test track for the morning.


----------



## Isabelle12345

deleted


----------



## coachk34

Just to confirm.  The 30 minutes early is only for those staying in Deluxe Resorts and not the Moderates, Value Resorts or Campground?


----------



## CarolynFH

coachk34 said:


> Just to confirm.  The 30 minutes early is only for those staying in Deluxe Resorts and not the Moderates, Value Resorts or Campground?


It’s the other way around. The 30 minutes early in the mornings is for all WDW resort guests, all four parks, every day. The evening extended hours are for deluxe resort guests only.


----------



## coachk34

CarolynFH said:


> It’s the other way around. The 30 minutes early in the mornings is for all WDW resort guests, all four parks, every day. The evening extended hours are for deluxe resort guests only.



Thank you, I see my mistake.  Extended evening hours are only for Deluxe Resort guests.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/extended-evening/


----------



## Megsmachine

for awhile there coming from contemporary we would get in line as early as possible and be one of the first in line. When staying on property, what is the best way to ensure a closer to the front of the line rope drop?

thanks for the help!


----------



## tigger2002

Recent photo from rope drop at Disney.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Megsmachine said:


> for awhile there coming from contemporary we would get in line as early as possible and be one of the first in line. When staying on property, what is the best way to ensure a closer to the front of the line rope drop?
> 
> thanks for the help!


Please read Post 1 of this thread as it contains a great amount of details about current Early Theme Park Entry.


----------



## mickey916

@tigger2002 you got me for a minute there...lol!


----------



## busy mom

Which attractions should we focus on first?


----------



## jknc

Left to Test Track


----------



## scrappinginontario

busy mom said:


> Which attractions should we focus on first?


For us it would be Remy as we enter via International Gateway.  If we were entering from the front of the park it would either be Test Track or Frozen.  Probably Frozen for our family.


----------



## Skbak

So from skimming through much of this thread it sounds actual early entry may be significantly earlier than just 30 minutes before

what time should I plan to arrive at the 4 parks to best take advantage of this perk? Don’t want to be the FIRST in line since we have little kids with us but would like to be there early enough to maximize our time


----------



## scrappinginontario

Skbak said:


> So from skimming through much of this thread it sounds actual early entry may be significantly earlier than just 30 minutes before
> 
> what time should I plan to arrive at the 4 parks to best take advantage of this perk? Don’t want to be the FIRST in line since we have little kids with us but would like to be there early enough to maximize our time


Have you checked out post 1?  Tons of information there summarizing what people have shared.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Not sure if I should put this in the Restaurants forum but how do you fight through the ETPE crowds when trying to get to CRT for a pre-park ADR? Is there a pretty clear path to that part of the castle?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Not sure if I should put this in the Restaurants forum but how do you fight through the ETPE crowds when trying to get to CRT for a pre-park ADR? Is there a pretty clear path to that part of the castle?


Hopefully someone here might know but I think this is a great question for the restaurants board or possibly ask on the 'Here Now and Just Back' thread.

Are pre-park ADRs being offered right now?  I know for a while they were limited to times that the parks are open but possibly that has changed?  Do you have one booked before the park opens?


----------



## GBRforWDW

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Not sure if I should put this in the Restaurants forum but how do you fight through the ETPE crowds when trying to get to CRT for a pre-park ADR? Is there a pretty clear path to that part of the castle?


If you have a pre official opening ADR to CRT, I'd take the shortcut that runs along where Merida meet n Greet used to be up to the castle.



Once you turn the corner, you shouldn't have much of a crowd that would be stopping to figure out where to go, etc


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

scrappinginontario said:


> Hopefully someone here might know but I think this is a great question for the restaurants board or possibly ask on the 'Here Now and Just Back' thread.
> 
> Are pre-park ADRs being offered right now?  I know for a while they were limited to times that the parks are open but possibly that has changed?  Do you have one booked before the park opens?





GBRforWDW said:


> If you have a pre official opening ADR to CRT, I'd take the shortcut that runs along where Merida meet n Greet used to be up to the castle.
> 
> View attachment 650106
> 
> Once you turn the corner, you shouldn't have much of a crowd that would be stopping to figure out where to go, etc


Thank you! My ADR is at 8am in April where park hours currently have MK opening at 9am.


----------



## T'Lynn

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Not sure if I should put this in the Restaurants forum but how do you fight through the ETPE crowds when trying to get to CRT for a pre-park ADR? Is there a pretty clear path to that part of the castle?


Last time i had a pre-park ADR they had a CM guide you where to go so you may not need a strategy. Mine was for BoG (so it was a while ago) but there was kind of a chain of cast members they would send you to to get to the restaurant efficiently.


----------



## GBRforWDW

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Thank you! My ADR is at 8am in April where park hours currently have MK opening at 9am.


If they don't change the opening time, when you arrive, definitely seek out a cast member and let them know you have a breakfast reservation at 8am.  Hopefully they can get you through the tapstiles quickly.


----------



## moorish

GBRforWDW said:


> If you have a pre official opening ADR to CRT, I'd take the shortcut that runs along where Merida meet n Greet used to be up to the castle.
> 
> View attachment 650106
> 
> Once you turn the corner, you shouldn't have much of a crowd that would be stopping to figure out where to go, etc



Is this shortcut open for people rope-dropping during ETPE? We want to head straight to Peter Pan and I'm wondering if it's open as it seems like it'd be faster.


----------



## GBRforWDW

moorish said:


> Is this shortcut open for people rope-dropping during ETPE? We want to head straight to Peter Pan and I'm wondering if it's open as it seems like it'd be faster.


Should be available to anyone.  I haven't done ETPE, but I would imagine anything beyond the bridge is available for anyone to access.


----------



## preemiemama

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Not sure if I should put this in the Restaurants forum but how do you fight through the ETPE crowds when trying to get to CRT for a pre-park ADR? Is there a pretty clear path to that part of the castle?





T'Lynn said:


> Last time i had a pre-park ADR they had a CM guide you where to go so you may not need a strategy. Mine was for BoG (so it was a while ago) but there was kind of a chain of cast members they would send you to to get to the restaurant efficiently.





GBRforWDW said:


> If they don't change the opening time, when you arrive, definitely seek out a cast member and let them know you have a breakfast reservation at 8am.  Hopefully they can get you through the tapstiles quickly.



When we have done this in the past (pre-pandemic), there was a CM posted at a dedicated tapstile for PPO ADRs.  It was pretty easy to find and then were able to get you through without an issue.  This was when the opening show was at the train station, but I believe once it moved to the HUB, there were also CMs with signs for PPO ADRs to help get you to the correct location from there.  As @GBRforWDW said, ask a CM once you get to that area and they should be able to direct you to where you need to be.


----------



## joy13

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Not sure if I should put this in the Restaurants forum but how do you fight through the ETPE crowds when trying to get to CRT for a pre-park ADR? Is there a pretty clear path to that part of the castle?



I was going to ask a similar question, we don’t go until May so I don’t have any ADR’s yet.  In the past we’ve done a pre-park ADR at Be Our Guest which is nice because you’re in Fantasyland, I was coming here to ask how that worked for the early entry after our meal, I hadn’t even thought about getting to the ADR in the first place.  I didn’t realize they weren’t doing pre-park ADR’s for a while.   In the past they had separate entry points for guests with early ADR’s, so hopefully that will be the case if they’ve started them back up.


----------



## mjf

I've read the pinned post and a lot of this entire thread and have a timing worked out for AK 7:30am park open (ETPE for 7am) and arriving at 6:15am. We totally understand the value of early morning access but it just seems crazy early for a vacation day     If anyone has experience with a 7am ETPE AK day would love to hear about it.

We are staying at Kidani village, have a car, and we are "fast" walkers.  Our priority is on riding FoP.  

So following the advice here the timing would be something like this

~5:30am wake up 
~5:50am depart AK Kidani Village (car)
~6:00am at parking lot



scrappinginontario said:


> *Driving*
> Parking lots open about an hour before ETPE. Guests arriving more than an hour before ETPE may be turned away.



~6:15am in queue for park entry 
~6:30am turnstiles open
~6:50am in queue for FoP



scrappinginontario said:


> *Animal Kingdom:* Eligible resort guests will be granted access to the park approx. 60 mins before posted park opening time. They will be held on the bridge leading to Pandora. Approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time guest will be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below). Guests not staying at a Disney resort will be held at park gate until posted park opening.



Thanks.


----------



## soniam

mjf said:


> I've read the pinned post and a lot of this entire thread and have a timing worked out for AK 7:30am park open (ETPE for 7am) and arriving at 6:15am. We totally understand the value of early morning access but it just seems crazy early for a vacation day     If anyone has experience with a 7am ETPE AK day would love to hear about it.
> 
> We are staying at Kidani village, have a car, and we are "fast" walkers.  Our priority is on riding FoP.
> 
> So following the advice here the timing would be something like this
> 
> ~5:30am wake up
> ~5:50am depart AK Kidani Village (car)
> ~6:00am at parking lot
> 
> 
> 
> ~6:15am in queue for park entry
> ~6:30am turnstiles open
> ~6:50am in queue for FoP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Be sure to head to the left after the tapstiles to have your band scanned for ETPE. The right is for offsite guests. Basically, follow the herd. They are all heading to FOP. Our ETPE opening was technically 7:30am (regular open at 8am). This was Thanksgiving week. We arrived by about 6:30am. We would have been fairly close to the front of the FOP line, but we bought the ILL and chose to do Everest first. Good luck.


----------



## Pirate1+Princess4

mjf said:


> ~5:30am wake up
> ~5:50am depart AK Kidani Village (car)
> ~6:00am at parking lot
> 
> ~6:15am in queue for park entry
> ~6:30am turnstiles open
> ~6:50am in queue for FoP


When is your trip?  I have similar timeline but we are taking bus from POP. Planned arrival at bus stop 5:45 AM.  Will be at AK 3/8


----------



## mjf

Pirate1+Princess4 said:


> When is your trip?  I have similar timeline but we are taking bus from POP. Planned arrival at bus stop 5:45 AM.  Will be at AK 3/8


Mar14


----------



## Skbak

What time does the first monorail run from resorts?

i know grand Floridian has one  that ran at 730 for magic kingdom this am—but since I need to transfer to get to Epcot, I would probably need to leave at 715 with new hours

anyone know when they start now?


----------



## orltrip

I have a couple Early Entry Hollywood Studios questions: 1) Anyone have a feel for how often ROTR is down for early entry rope drop? (i.e. half the time? a fourth of the time? etc.) 2) When ROTR is down at rope drop how long does it usually take to start up? and 3) Is the back pathway from Galaxy's Edge to Toy Story Land open during early entry and can you go both ways? Thanks! This forum is so incredibly helpful!


----------



## GBRforWDW

orltrip said:


> I have a couple Early Entry Hollywood Studios questions: 1) Anyone have a feel for how often ROTR is down for early entry rope drop? (i.e. half the time? a fourth of the time? etc.) 2) When ROTR is down at rope drop how long does it usually take to start up? and 3) Is the back pathway from Galaxy's Edge to Toy Story Land open during early entry and can you go both ways? Thanks! This forum is so incredibly helpful!


Here's the Thrill Data mapping for RotR availability:



It doesn't look like it's down that often (gray areas are down time), but it certainly does stink when it happens on your day.


----------



## Belle5

If Animal Kingdom opens at 7:30 a.m. early entry guests scan in when? Do they start scanning the first people right at 7 at the turnstiles? 
If DHS and Epcot open at 8:30 what time should be be at the turnstiles for early entry?
MK is opening at 9 a.m. to everyone, we should be at the turnstiles at 8:30 or even ealier? 

We leave in a few days. Thanks!


----------



## Belle5

mjf said:


> I've read the pinned post and a lot of this entire thread and have a timing worked out for AK 7:30am park open (ETPE for 7am) and arriving at 6:15am. We totally understand the value of early morning access but it just seems crazy early for a vacation day     If anyone has experience with a 7am ETPE AK day would love to hear about it.
> 
> We are staying at Kidani village, have a car, and we are "fast" walkers.  Our priority is on riding FoP.
> 
> So following the advice here the timing would be something like this
> 
> ~5:30am wake up
> ~5:50am depart AK Kidani Village (car)
> ~6:00am at parking lot
> 
> 
> 
> ~6:15am in queue for park entry
> ~6:30am turnstiles open
> ~6:50am in queue for FoP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


So exhausting.  We have an extraordinary situation (medical) that will have my DH getting up at 3:30 a.m. to have that kind of early start!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Belle5 said:


> So exhausting.  We have an extraordinary situation (medical) that will have my DH getting up at 3:30 a.m. to have that kind of early start!


3:30 is extremely early!  We had great success arriving at AK mid-afternoon and staying until park close if you’re looking for another option.


----------



## Belle5

scrappinginontario said:


> 3:30 is extremely early!  We had great success arriving at AK mid-afternoon and staying until park close if you’re looking for another option.



That does sound more appealing.  I don't know how to make those changes when we are meeting other folks there, however.  Our first day is AK. Mid day break--required so that DH can leave to go get more medical treatment and then hopping to Epcot for dinner with others.  I don't really see a way out of it.  If he really does rise at 3:30 our first day it will actually feel like 2:30 because of the time zone we're used to.  Also, he usually doesn't get back to our hotel until well after midnight from his final medical treatment.  This is why we are so very disappointed to not be able to book our rides (3 of them) ahead of time! We're working on DAS (never tried to get one until this trip) but with no success so far.  If he has to wait for guest services in person that first day, well, not sure how that helps the time frame of that first AK day.


----------



## CarolynFH

Belle5 said:


> *We're working on DAS (never tried to get one until this trip) but with no success so far.  If he has to wait for guest services in person that first day, well, not sure how that helps the time frame of that first AK day.*


Does he qualify for getting the DAS pass online? I honestly don’t know how that works, but if you haven’t checked it out already, the disABILITIES! forum might help with his overall situation, not just with the DAS pass.


----------



## TigerLaw

So I know Rise opens at around 8am when magic hrs start at 830am, but what some of the other big rides? From what I have read, sounds like slinky is a hard 830 opener, but is that really the case? What about falcon and railway? I would assume falcon opens up early like rise but don't know for sure. If you got to the park say at 8am, what are you allowed to do?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Kingoglow

As far as I have discerned, it varies a little each day. The best advice I have read for those looking to ride early is to be at the gates an hour before EMH begins.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TigerLaw said:


> So I know Rise opens at around 8am when magic hrs start at 830am, but what some of the other big rides? From what I have read, sounds like slinky is a hard 830 opener, but is that really the case? What about falcon and railway? I would assume falcon opens up early like rise but don't know for sure. If you got to the park say at 8am, what are you allowed to do?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Times can change on a daily basis (including the Rise opening at 8am).  I would recommend following the information available in post 1 to help you get towards the front of the ETPE guests.


----------



## brockash

TigerLaw said:


> So I know Rise opens at around 8am when magic hrs start at 830am, but what some of the other big rides? From what I have read, sounds like slinky is a hard 830 opener, but is that really the case? What about falcon and railway? I would assume falcon opens up early like rise but don't know for sure. If you got to the park say at 8am, what are you allowed to do?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


When we went last week; they started walking us through Slinky que at 825 and loaded first dog at 830 on the dot.


----------



## LilAnn

mjf said:


> I've read the pinned post and a lot of this entire thread and have a timing worked out for AK 7:30am park open (ETPE for 7am) and arriving at 6:15am. We totally understand the value of early morning access but it just seems crazy early for a vacation day     If anyone has experience with a 7am ETPE AK day would love to hear about it.
> 
> We are staying at Kidani village, have a car, and we are "fast" walkers.  Our priority is on riding FoP.
> 
> So following the advice here the timing would be something like this
> 
> ~5:30am wake up
> ~5:50am depart AK Kidani Village (car)
> ~6:00am at parking lot
> 
> 
> 
> ~6:15am in queue for park entry
> ~6:30am turnstiles open
> ~6:50am in queue for FoP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, we just returned from the very crowded Presidents week at WDW. We found early entry at AK very helpful. Even if you get in 20 minutes before official rope drop. We had goals to get there at 7am, but just couldn't get everyone in our party ready and somewhat fed by that hour. We went straight to FOP and while the line was long, it moved fairly quickly as there was no LL yet. We then were able to do Dinosaur, Kilimanjaro Safari and Kali River Rapids. At which point we mobile ordered our lunch (while in line for the ride) and sat down to eat in the AC. We were then ready to go back for a pool break as the lines were so long at each park, we opted to not hop at 2pm and go later when it was cooler.


----------



## VApastor79

With the variance of early morning openings across all four parks, I am curious what everyone's ideal touring plan would be for the first hour.  We arrive next week for our Spring Break Trip.  Animal Kingdom is our first day and right now the plan is FOP, Navi River, then Kilimanjaro.  Do y'all think that is realistic the first hour to 90 minutes?


----------



## soniam

TigerLaw said:


> So I know Rise opens at around 8am when magic hrs start at 830am, but what some of the other big rides? From what I have read, sounds like slinky is a hard 830 opener, but is that really the case? What about falcon and railway? I would assume falcon opens up early like rise but don't know for sure. If you got to the park say at 8am, what are you allowed to do?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



During Thanksgiving week, Rise opened about an hour before extra hours, then Smugglers opened about a half hour before extra hours. We saw Slinky open at about extra hours start. I think this obviously varies; however, I suspect Rise opens first and then Smugglers. People probably head to Smugglers once they get off Rise. Get there at least an hour before extra hours start.


----------



## bambialways4ever

We have a 9:15 am Capture Your Moment session on our MK day.

Do we bother trying to do 1-2 rides during ETPE, or no? We were thinking something not likely to have massive lines, like trying to hit up buzz lightyear or the speedway.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bambialways4ever said:


> We have a 9:15 am Capture Your Moment session on our MK day.
> 
> Do we bother trying to do 1-2 rides during ETPE, or no? We were thinking something not likely to have massive lines, like trying to hit up buzz lightyear or the speedway.


You might have time to fit in 1 quick attraction but it will also depend on how long it takes you to get from the attraction to your session plus time to prepare for your session.


----------



## brockash

bambialways4ever said:


> We have a 9:15 am Capture Your Moment session on our MK day.
> 
> Do we bother trying to do 1-2 rides during ETPE, or no? We were thinking something not likely to have massive lines, like trying to hit up buzz lightyear or the speedway.


Where do you have to be for that?  If you're at the front of the pack you could definitely do at least 1 headliner before (if it's in MK)so it's 1 line you don't have to wait in...or 2 smaller rides.


----------



## bambialways4ever

scrappinginontario said:


> You might have time to fit in 1 quick attraction but it will also depend on how long it takes you to get from the attraction to your session plus time to prepare for your session.


We have to be at our session at 9:05 on main street


----------



## bambialways4ever

brockash said:


> Where do you have to be for that?  If you're at the front of the pack you could definitely do at least 1 headliner before (if it's in MK)so it's 1 line you don't have to wait in...or 2 smaller rides.


It is in MK! We have to be back at on Main Street by 9:05


----------



## scrappinginontario

It’s up to you but personally I would wait and do things after our session.  The last thing I’d want to do before a quick photo session is be rushed and running against the crowd to get there but that’s just me.

mid you only have - day in the MK you may be able to get something done.


----------



## jaredjohn4

Staying at Fort Wilderness we went to Hollywood Studios for the 8:30 on property early entry.  At guest services I asked what time they really open for on site guests. They said sometime between 7:30 and 8:00, but the rides might not open until 8:30.  As the person that does all the planning it makes it difficult if they don’t follow the “code”.


----------



## Juventus

Staying at Holiday Inn Disney Springs next Wednesday and wanting to drive and rope drop ROTR at DHS.

DHS begins opening at 8:30 next week, 8:00 for Early Entry.  As we will be driving I see on the first post on this thread that the parking lot opens an hour before the park opens and that you will be turned away if too early; is there usually a point/time where they simply let the cars line up (and not turn them around)? Say around 6:45 for this day?  

Of course leading up to this I will be practicing handing the attendant cash with my left hand, steering with my knees, and refreshing my phone to get a LL for SDD at exactly 7:00....but I digress...

Also, how much of a difference could it make whether or not we have to go through bag check at that time?  We could make it work without a bag if necessary (I assume you can carry in a bottle of water and snack bar and avoid the bag check?); from what I understand people driving are often behind guests using Disney  transportation/walking over from the Boardwalk area so I am curious about this.

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Juventus said:


> Staying at Holiday Inn Disney Springs next Wednesday and wanting to drive and rope drop ROTR at DHS.
> 
> DHS begins opening at 8:30 next week, 8:00 for Early Entry.  As we will be driving I see on the first post on this thread that the parking lot opens an hour before the park opens and that you will be turned away if too early; is there usually a point/time where they simply let the cars line up (and not turn them around)? Say around 6:45 for this day?
> 
> Of course leading up to this I will be practicing handing the attendant cash with my left hand, steering with my knees, and refreshing my phone to get a LL for SDD at exactly 7:00....but I digress...
> 
> Also, how much of a difference could it make whether or not we have to go through bag check at that time?  We could make it work without a bag if necessary (I assume you can carry in a bottle of water and snack bar and avoid the bag check?); from what I understand people driving are often behind guests using Disney  transportation/walking over from the Boardwalk area so I am curious about this.
> 
> Thanks!


Bag check is no longer a delay as they are walk through scanners and extremely efficient.  If you have things such as glasses case with a metal hinge, metal water bottle or umbrella, take these out of your bag and walk through the scanner with them extended in front of you.  The detector will beep but security can see what caused the beep and you will be waved through.

Also, there are multiple scanners, some by layout service guests who drove and others using Disney transportation so you will not be disadvantaged by driving. Yes, there will most likely be people in front of you but not the long lines experienced in the past and the lines move quickly.

I believe they allow guests driving to start lining up 10-15 mins before the parking booths opens but it varies.  We don’t drive to the parks so hopefully someone with recent experience will be able to confirm their experience.


----------



## HydroGuy

scrappinginontario said:


> Bag check is no longer a delay as they are walk through scanners and extremely efficient.  If you have things such as glasses case with a metal hinge, metal water bottle or umbrella, take these out of your bag and walk through the scanner with them extended in front of you.  The detector will beep but security can see what caused the beep and you will be waved through.
> 
> Also, there are multiple scanners, some by layout service guests who drove and others using Disney transportation so you will not be disadvantaged by driving. Yes, there will most likely be people in front of you but not the long lines experienced in the past and the lines move quickly.
> 
> I believe they allow guests driving to start lining up 10-15 mins before the parking booths opens but it varies.  We don’t drive to the parks so hopefully someone with recent experience will be able to confirm their experience.


No more bag check? That is a great bit of news! Now I can avoid being unpopular when I insist no one brings a bag to the park.


----------



## zillayen

HydroGuy said:


> No more bag check? That is a great bit of news! Now I can avoid being unpopular when I insist no one brings a bag to the park.



Seriously, this is a HUGE bit of great news. With 2 kids I can not manage to get into the park without a bag and I was always SOOOO jealous of the people breezing through the "bag free" line.


----------



## Isabelle12345

We were there last week and did ETPE on our 3 park days. We had young kids and were paying for the “premium rides” so we were looking to do some minor rides at park opening

In MK, with a 9AM opening (crowd level 10) we were able to do:
Buzz (walk-on)
Winnie the Pooh (15 min wait)
Dumbo (10 min wait)
Ariel (walk on)
before our 9:30 PP LL

In Epcot, with a 8:30AM opening (crowd level 8) we were able to do:
Frozen (walk on)
Soarin (walk on)
Figment (walk on) 
And then walked leisurely with stopping at the topiaries to take pictures
before our Remy LL which we scanned in at 9:40

In AK, with a 8:00AM opening (crowd level 7), some of our party arrived a little later and were inside the park at 7:40, but we were still we were able to do Navi twice (walk on) before our 8:05 ILL for FOP!

it was a great perk for us and combined with Genie+ and ILL’s and park hopping, made for a perfect 3 days in the parks!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

HydroGuy said:


> No more bag check? That is a great bit of news! Now I can avoid being unpopular when I insist no one brings a bag to the park.





zillayen said:


> Seriously, this is a HUGE bit of great news. With 2 kids I can not manage to get into the park without a bag and I was always SOOOO jealous of the people breezing through the "bag free" line.


Yes!! The security change truly is game changer!! (Note: guests with strollers enter through another scanner so not sure what their process is.)

This was my daughter going through security last month.  She’s holding her glasses case in front of her.  Notice the person going through in front of her with a full backpack.  I had a full backpack on my back too.  Easy peasy!!!

https://youtube.com/shorts/Z8Nty154a2A?feature=share


----------



## wee-haggis

How far in advance do they announce the Early Opening Hours park ?
How does Early Opening Hours work with  ETPE ?
Thanks


----------



## HydroGuy

wee-haggis said:


> How far in advance do they announce the Early Opening Hours park ?


All parks open early, not just selected parks.



wee-haggis said:


> How does Early Opening Hours work with  ETPE ?


See the first posts in this sticky thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-early-theme-park-entry-etpe-please-read-post-1.3855945/


----------



## scrappinginontario

wee-haggis said:


> How far in advance do they announce the Early Opening Hours park ?
> How does Early Opening Hours work with  ETPE ?
> Thanks


Park hours are announced approx 72 days in advance.  All parks have early entry 7 days a week.


----------



## Lisa P.

They've recently been adding to park hours for Spring break weeks, adjusting park hours for a full week at a time, about 2 weeks ahead of the Sunday or Monday of each week. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## diana13

We are going rope drop Epcot tomorrow extra morning hours for hotel guests.  We want do Remy then head Soarin. Hotel guest early opens 8 am. Is Remy open then and if so what time to get to IG and any advice best way there from Saratoga? Thx!


----------



## Kerr84

Yes, it’s open. Most people say get to Disney transportation 90 minutes before park opening.


----------



## scrappinginontario

diana13 said:


> We are going rope drop Epcot tomorrow extra morning hours for hotel guests.  We want do Remy then head Soarin. Hotel guest early opens 8 am. Is Remy open then and if so what time to get to IG and any advice best way there from Saratoga? Thx!


Yes, Remy is open.  Post 1 of this thread has transportation information.

just a heads up that coming from SS you will arrive at the front of the park and need to walk to the back which will put you behind International Gateway guests.  An alternative people are finding helpful is taking a bus from SS to DHS then either taking Skyliner, Friendship Boat or walking toEpcot IG entrance.


----------



## GBRforWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, Remy is open.  Post 1 of this thread has transportation information.
> 
> just a heads up that coming from SS you will arrive at the front of the park and need to walk to the back which will put you behind International Gateway guests.  *An alternative people are finding helpful is taking a bus from SS to DHS then either taking Skyliner, Friendship Boat or walking toEpcot IG entrance.*


With the now earlier open for Epcot vs DHS, this strategy may not work as well, would it?  I guess they both open at the same time, so probably would be fine, both will be crazy.



diana13 said:


> We are going rope drop Epcot tomorrow extra morning hours for hotel guests.  We want do Remy then head Soarin. Hotel guest early opens 8 am. Is Remy open then and if so what time to get to IG and any advice best way there from Saratoga? Thx!




If possible, might also suggest ride share to DHS or Swan hotel instead to not fight the bus crowd


----------



## scrappinginontario

GBRforWDW said:


> With the now earlier open for Epcot vs DHS, this strategy may not work as well, would it?  I guess they both open at the same time, so probably would be fine, both will be crazy.


 I wondered about this too.  I think it comes down to how early the OP arrives at SS transportation.  If they’re towRds the front snd therefore able to get to IG before ETPE begins they’ll be ahead.  If they’re going to arrive close to ETPE beginning g then you’re right, going too the front via bus and walking might be the better option.

I think it’s arrival time at SS bus stop that is key.

When we were at Epcot 4 weeks ago, IG guests were allowed inside the park (as would bus guests) but, the big difference is we were able to go to Remy and line up rather than being held at the front of the park.  Based on photo time stamps we were in the Remy queue at 9:14 and the ride opened at 9:30.  We were a good distance back in the queue even by 9:14 and then there were 15 min of people behind us before they opened the l ride.  IF bus guests are held until close to 9:30 that’s a disadvantage but I’m honestly not sure what time bust guests are permitted to walk to Remy and Frozen.


----------



## cavesrus

How do we know what they’re opening up the parts of park we are planning on going to Adventureland today we got here it wasfuture and fantasy.  
Ty all.  We r back a couple more days at mk!


----------



## glocon

It’s always Tomorrowland and Fantasy Land for early entry.


----------



## Delirium

glocon said:


> It’s always Tomorrowland and Fantasy Land for early entry.


Which is ridiculous.  Disney is offering onsite guests a relatively weak perk to begin with (only 30 minutes?) and cutting the value in half by only opening half the park.


----------



## Miffy

We were at MK yesterday (3/5/22) and were relatively near the front of the ETPE crowd in Fantasyland. Since we'd failed at going to PPF during ETPE in December, we went to Pooh . . . but Pooh wasn't open yet! So we decided to try for PPF, but by the time we got there--maybe 2 minutes after RD--the wait was already an hour. So our strategy didn't work out.

We ended up going back to Pooh, waiting about 10 minutes, then doing Phil, then using our G+ for HM. A convenient time (for us) for PPF never showed up again on G+.

BTW, the RD at Fantasyland was at 8:26 a.m., so a little before the actual ETPE of 8:30.


----------



## vinmar4

scrappinginontario said:


> I wondered about this too.  I think it comes down to how early the OP arrives at SS transportation.  If they’re towRds the front snd therefore able to get to IG before ETPE begins they’ll be ahead.  If they’re going to arrive close to ETPE beginning g then you’re right, going too the front via bus and walking might be the better option.
> 
> I think it’s arrival time at SS bus stop that is key.
> 
> When we were at Epcot 4 weeks ago, IG guests were allowed inside the park (as would bus guests) but, the big difference is we were able to go to Remy and line up rather than being held at the front of the park.  Based on photo time stamps we were in the Remy queue at 9:14 and the ride opened at 9:30.  We were a good distance back in the queue even by 9:14 and then there were 15 min of people behind us before they opened the l ride.  IF bus guests are held until close to 9:30 that’s a disadvantage but I’m honestly not sure what time bust guests are permitted to walk to Remy and Frozen.



Hello,
Do you think is doable, to not have to wait that long ,if we go from Remy to Frozen, using the IG entrance?
If is not , I'll just wait for the moonlight event. I love that ride but I'm not willing to wait hours.


----------



## adrock1212

ETPE @ HS week of 3/13 - I have read reports that HS will often open earlier than the "Official" ETPE time.  Based on current experiences, what time is the "expected" ETPE time?  (FWIW, the "Official" ETPE that week is 8.00a


----------



## scrappinginontario

vinmar4 said:


> Hello,
> Do you think is doable, to not have to wait that long ,if we go from Remy to Frozen, using the IG entrance?
> If is not , I'll just wait for the moonlight event. I love that ride but I'm not willing to wait hours.


I honestly have not tried this so don't know from personal experience.  This is the information for the past week on Thrill Data re: wait times for Frozen.



I will say if you are hoping to do both Remy and Frozen during ETPE I don't see that as possible due to the distance between the 2 attractions.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cavesrus said:


> How do we know what they’re opening up the parts of park we are planning on going to Adventureland today we got here it wasfuture and fantasy.
> Ty all.  We r back a couple more days at mk!


Post 1 explains what is normally open in each park.


----------



## maggnanimouse

vinmar4 said:


> Hello,
> Do you think is doable, to not have to wait that long ,if we go from Remy to Frozen, using the IG entrance?
> If is not , I'll just wait for the moonlight event. I love that ride but I'm not willing to wait hours.



Just throwing in my experience from yesterday.  I was quite near the front of the line at the IG entrance before Early Entry.  I walked right on to Remy, then strolled across the world showcase to Norway and only waited 5 minutes for Frozen.


----------



## vinmar4

maggnanimouse said:


> Just throwing in my experience from yesterday.  I was quite near the front of the line at the IG entrance before Early Entry.  I walked right on to Remy, then strolled across the world showcase to Norway and only waited 5 minutes for Frozen.



This is great to know! Thank you.
I know that it could be different for us for many reasons, but it gives me hope to hear that you were able to do it.
What time did you get to the IG?
 if you don't mind me asking.
We are going to be at RIV, so taking the skyliner.


----------



## vinmar4

scrappinginontario said:


> I honestly have not tried this so don't know from personal experience.  This is the information for the past week on Thrill Data re: wait times for Frozen.
> 
> View attachment 652481
> 
> I will say if you are hoping to do both Remy and Frozen during ETPE I don't see that as possible due to the distance between the 2 attractions.



Thank you for your response


----------



## maggnanimouse

Sure!  I took the Skyliner from Pop Century.  So, I boarded the Epcot line at the Caribbean Beach hub at 7:05, and arrived at the IG at 7:20.


----------



## Kerr84

maggnanimouse said:


> Sure!  I took the Skyliner from Pop Century.  So, I boarded the Epcot line at the Caribbean Beach hub at 7:05, and arrived at the IG at 7:20.


What time were you in line at Pop? Going in just a few weeks so thank you!


----------



## maggnanimouse

Kerr84 said:


> What time were you in line at Pop? Going in just a few weeks so thank you!


I got in line at 6:35AM. There were about 3-4 parties in line when I got there. I will say the line built pretty consistently after that, and then pretty rapidly closer to 7.


----------



## vinmar4

maggnanimouse said:


> Sure!  I took the Skyliner from Pop Century.  So, I boarded the Epcot line at the Caribbean Beach hub at 7:05, and arrived at the IG at 7:20.



Thank you for that information!


----------



## ranlet

maggnanimouse said:


> I got in line at 6:35AM. There were about 3-4 parties in line when I got there. I will say the line built pretty consistently after that, and then pretty rapidly closer to 7.


Did you by chance use this same strategy for Hollywood Studios?


----------



## Steve19842015

Can I rope drop Ratatouille? I heard somewhere that’s it’s not available to rope drop.


----------



## AngieInOH

Yes, but you really need to be at the International Gateway entrance to take advantage.  If you enter from the front you are at a huge disadvantage, and should go straight to Test Track, Frozen, Soarin'.


----------



## Abatts

AngieInOH said:


> Yes, but you really need to be at the International Gateway entrance to take advantage.  If you enter from the front you are at a huge disadvantage, and should go straight to Test Track, Frozen, Soarin'.


I was actually going to come post this same question.  We are staying at Yacht Club.. so I'm thinking right at 9:30 (early entry hour) we can shoot over to France and hit Remy right away.  Have you done this? Any tips and when to actually be at International Gateway? Where do you go from there as far as Touring?


----------



## AngieInOH

Abatts said:


> I was actually going to come post this same question.  We are staying at Yacht Club.. so I'm thinking right at 9:30 (early entry hour) we can shoot over to France and hit Remy right away.  Have you done this? Any tips and when to actually be at International Gateway? Where do you go from there as far as Touring?



I've never entered through International Gateway, skyliner has been down or we stayed at another resort.  It will work very well for Remy.  Keep in mind once Guardians opens up that will be the main headliner.  The front gate entrance will have the advantage for Guardians.  

I'm sure someone will indicate what time you should be there to line up.  I'd want to be towards the front of the line so you can at least get 2 rides in during the early entry.  You'll want to either do Test Track or Frozen 2nd.  I would pick Test Track.  It's a hike, so don't waste time and go, go, go.


----------



## DaviVascaino

So I am trying to understand how 90 min before etpe is the recommended time to go to bus stop.
We would be staying at boardwalk villa resort. I heard boardwalk does not share bus with other resorts  and is a much smaller resort compared to all starts, pop, for example 

I also understand the bus should start picking guests up around  730-745 for MK. If I just show up 730ish at bus stop, will I be ok? I would be going in February, so not the crowdest month. Thanks


----------



## jbish

DaviVascaino said:


> I also understand the bus should start picking guests up around  730-745 for MK. If I just show up 730ish at bus stop, will I be ok? I would be going in February, so not the crowdest month. Thanks


Next February?  There's a lot that can change between now and then so I would say, take whatever advice you get today with a grain of salt.  Come back here in January and start to get a feel for what is the prevailing park arrival advice.  I went last June and my strategy is COMPLETELY different than what I am planning for in April.


----------



## DaviVascaino

jbish said:


> Next February?  There's a lot that can change between now and then so I would say, take whatever advice you get today with a grain of salt.  Come back here in January and start to get a feel for what is the prevailing park arrival advice.  I went last June and my strategy is COMPLETELY different than what I am planning for in April.



yes,  I understand that. I just came back from WDW (I went last february), and everything was more crowded than usual. I just think the 90 min rule might be overkill. not sure. thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

DaviVascaino said:


> So I am trying to understand how 90 min before etpe is the recommended time to go to bus stop.
> We would be staying at boardwalk villa resort. I heard boardwalk does not share bus with other resorts  and is a much smaller resort compared to all starts, pop, for example
> 
> I also understand the bus should start picking guests up around  730-745 for MK. If I just show up 730ish at bus stop, will I be ok? I would be going in February, so not the crowdest month. Thanks



The 90 min rule of thumb is based on guest experience.  You can arrive later if you wish but it may mean you are not there for the beginning of ETPE.  The challenge with arriving later is that at many resorts there are a lot of people who do this and then the bus stops are crowded so guests do not get to the park when they want to.

Also, a smaller resort will mean less buses to choose from as the buses are also based on the number of guests going to the parks.

Another challenge with the moderate and deluxe resorts is that bus stops do not have any sort of organized queueing system so there is no guarantee arriving first = boarding a bus first.  

You can choose whatever time you wish. The suggested time is only that, a suggestion.


----------



## DaviVascaino

scrappinginontario said:


> The 90 min rule of thumb is based on guest experience.  You can arrive later if you wish but it may mean you are not there for the beginning of ETPE.  The challenge with arriving later is that at many resorts there are a lot of people who do this and then the bus stops are crowded so guests do not get to the park when they want to.
> 
> Also, a smaller resort will mean less buses to choose from as the buses are also based on the number of guests going to the parks.
> 
> Another challenge with the moderate and deluxe resorts is that bus stops do not have any sort of organized queueing system so there is no guarantee arriving first = boarding a bus first.
> 
> You can choose whatever time you wish. The suggested time is only that, a suggestion.



I understand. it is more complicated than I thought


----------



## Disturbia

Disney added hours for end of March; dining needs to be adjusted; Epcot is now 8:30 am opening.  

Resort guests are allowed in around 7:45?


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

Does the arrive at transit 90 minute before early entry rule also apply to the Skyliner?


----------



## Disturbia

Are CMs restricting when you can start lining up?


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

scrappinginontario said:


> The 90 min rule of thumb is based on guest experience.



So with AK opening at 7am for ETPE lately it is recommended to get to the bus stops around 5:30?!? Or is AK less crazy than places like MK for ETPE.


----------



## Disturbia

Nordic4tKnight said:


> So with AK opening at 7am for ETPE lately it is recommended to get to the bus stops around 5:30?!? Or is AK less crazy than places like MK for ETPE.


We prefer to stay late at AK as pandora is beautiful in the evening.  There are very few rides.  During the day, it wasn’t as crazy as HS (Nov); not sure about rope drop but we lined up for FOP with a posted 45 min wait 30 mins to close and actual wait was 60; 

Current waits

Seems like people are going to AK in the morning and park hopping in the evening.


----------



## bambialways4ever

Nordic4tKnight said:


> So with AK opening at 7am for ETPE lately it is recommended to get to the bus stops around 5:30?!? Or is AK less crazy than places like MK for ETPE.


Tacking onto this: If we want to ride Safari as our first ride, do we really need to be rushing through the gates at 7:30 am?


----------



## GBRforWDW

bambialways4ever said:


> Tacking onto this: If we want to ride Safari as our first ride, do we really need to be rushing through the gates at 7:30 am?


This is Thrill Data info for today: 

and over the last month:


Kilimanjaro Safari isn't open for ETPE and looks like it starts 15 minutes after park opening, at least it was today when park opening was 7:30.  

Looks like, based on data, you'd have at most a 25 minute wait taking your time to get back to KS and getting in line in the first hour.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Nordic4tKnight said:


> Does the arrive at transit 90 minute before early entry rule also apply to the Skyliner?


Yes


Disturbia said:


> Are CMs restricting when you can start lining up?


Can you please clarify where you’re asking about lining up?


----------



## Disturbia

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes
> Can you please clarify where you’re asking about lining up?


Sorry, I meant lining up for the skyliner.  June 2021 trip we were told we couldn’t line up at the skyliner until 1 hour prior to park opening at AOA/Pop. There was no 30 min early entry back then.


----------



## bambialways4ever

GBRforWDW said:


> This is Thrill Data info for today:
> View attachment 653632
> and over the last month:
> View attachment 653633
> 
> Kilimanjaro Safari isn't open for ETPE and looks like it starts 15 minutes after park opening, at least it was today when park opening was 7:30.
> 
> Looks like, based on data, you'd have at most a 25 minute wait taking your time to get back to KS and getting in line in the first hour.


Thank you! This is incredibly helpful.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disturbia said:


> Sorry, I meant lining up for the skyliner.  June 2021 trip we were told we couldn’t line up at the skyliner until 1 hour prior to park opening at AOA/Pop. There was no 30 min early entry back then.


I’ve never heard of that in this thread or the Pop thread.

I know people line up more than 90 mins  before park opening because we did and there are many reports of others who have too.

They used to have (and may still have) a 1 hour rule for lining up for parking at the parks but your experience is the only one I’ve heard of for the Skyliner.  Did you try to line up and were told you could not?

I would not be at all concerned about arriving at the Skyliner 90 mins before park opening and honestly at 90 mins you will probably join a line.


----------



## Gentry2004

Trying to see if we focus on 2nd tier rides during ETPE how many could we knock out? I thinking things like Buzz, Speedway, Dumbo, Small World, etc.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Gentry2004 said:


> Trying to see if we focus on 2nd tier rides during ETPE how many could we knock out? I thinking things like Buzz, Speedway, Dumbo, Small World, etc.


Possibly 2?  Allowing time to walk to attraction, through queue and ride I would guess 2 and on a good day get in line for a third before the park opens to all.  

if you ride the same attraction over and over you might possibly get in 3 rides?


----------



## acarsme123

We’re at the parks this week and I must say I’m glad we followed the getting to the bus stop 90 mins before early entry advice. Doing this allowed us to be darn near the front of the crowds for early entry. You’re able to knock out at least 2-3 rides with minimal wait by doing this.


----------



## scrappinginontario

acarsme123 said:


> We’re at the parks this week and I must say I’m glad we followed the getting to the bus stop 90 mins before early entry advice. Doing this allowed us to be darn near the front of the crowds for early entry. You’re able to knock out at least 2-3 rides with minimal wait by doing this.


Thank you for sharing your experience.  90 mins is what we use and what has been recommended by many but it’s always good to hear current experiences to see if anything has changed.  Sounds like 90 mins is still the way to go to arrive towards the front of the ETPE crowds.


----------



## KayKayJS

Can anyone tell me how crowded Main Street and fantasyland are during ETPE? i am not interested in the typical rope drop experience. I’m assuming it’s busy and prob not worth it for me (we’re local and don’t need to knock out rides necessarily but would love to wander around with less crowd)


----------



## Gentry2004

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience.  90 mins is what we use and what has been recommended Dec by many but it’s always good to hear current experiences to see if anything has changed.  Sounds like 90 mins is still the way to go to arrive towards the front of the ETPE crowds.



what time did you arrive at the tapstyles? Just wondering for those of us driving/ubering.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Gentry2004 said:


> what time did you arrive at the tapstyles? Just wondering for those of us driving/ubering.


Sorry, not positive.  Once we were on our way I didn’t really monitor times.  Info re: driving and Uber is in post 1. We don’t have a car when we’re at Disney so I don’t have personal experience with those times but info from others is there.


----------



## acarsme123

Gentry2004 said:


> what time did you arrive at the tapstyles? Just wondering for those of us driving/ubering.


I can’t provide that info, sorry. I wasn’t really paying attention to what the times were doing once we were on the bus. They did open the area to Fantasyland a little early…5-8 mins before the official 8:30am early entry start.


----------



## adrock1212

KayKayJS said:


> Can anyone tell me how crowded Main Street and fantasyland are during ETPE? i am not interested in the typical rope drop experience. I’m assuming it’s busy and prob not worth it for me (we’re local and don’t need to knock out rides necessarily but would love to wander around with less crowd)


ETPE is offered every day so it is part of the norm.  The current MK ETPE allows for all guests to enter Main Street up to the Hub.  From there, ETPE eligible guests are directed to Tomorrowland Bridge or Tea Cups. If you just want to walk around and go into the shops, it’s pretty manageable because most guests are either at Peter Pan or 7DMT


----------



## KayKayJS

adrock1212 said:


> ETPE is offered every day so it is part of the norm.  The current MK ETPE allows for all guests to enter Main Street up to the Hub.  From there, ETPE eligible guests are directed to Tomorrowland Bridge or Tea Cups. If you just want to walk around and go into the shops, it’s pretty manageable because most guests are either at Peter Pan or 7DMT



Thanks! We may give it a shot and see.


----------



## wisblue

bambialways4ever said:


> Tacking onto this: If we want to ride Safari as our first ride, do we really need to be rushing through the gates at 7:30 am?



With Daylight Saving Time and the later sunrise that comes with it, KS is listed for opening at 9 AM. I'm sure people start lining up before that, but I don't think you need to be rushing through the gates at 7:30.

DAK is different than MK and DHS because there aren't as many ride attractions, especially with Everest temporarily closed and the number of people who aren't interested in getting as wet as you're likely to get on Kali. The vast majority of people arriving when the gates open at 7 AM will be heading to FOP to avoid the $10 LL fee

So, while we probably will plan to get to the bus stop 90 minutes before ETPE at the other three parks, for DAK we will probably just plan to arrive at the park shortly before 7. so, maybe get to the bus about 6:15.Our plan is to get a LL for FOP for anytime before about 1 PM and KS for as early as we can get. That will give us time to ride Navi and Dinosaur during ETPE and then relax with a snack or stroll around the trails before our LL times. We will have plenty of time to see and do what we want, have lunch at Satulli and then leave the park in the afternoon. 

We will be going to the fireworks at MK that evening and will use genie+ to get a few LL there.


----------



## wisblue

My question for people who have been at the parks during the current spring break hours. Is the opening pattern at each parks still the same as it was on our previous trips?

Specifically:
1. Tapstiles open about an hour before ETPE opens, with security lines opening a few minutes before that.

2. Guests are allowed into the parks and are held at various points in the park before being let on to attractions.

3. On some days, in some parks, and for some rides, guests are allowed in to the ride a little before the official ETPE open.


----------



## bambialways4ever

wisblue said:


> With Daylight Saving Time and the later sunrise that comes with it, KS is listed for opening at 9 AM. I'm sure people start lining up before that, but I don't think you need to be rushing through the gates at 7:30.
> 
> DAK is different than MK and DHS because there aren't as many ride attractions, especially with Everest temporarily closed and the number of people who aren't interested in getting as wet as you're likely to get on Kali. The vast majority of people arriving when the gates open at 7 AM will be heading to FOP to avoid the $10 LL fee
> 
> So, while we probably will plan to get to the bus stop 90 minutes before ETPE at the other three parks, for DAK we will probably just plan to arrive at the park shortly before 7. so, maybe get to the bus about 6:15.Our plan is to get a LL for FOP for anytime before about 1 PM and KS for as early as we can get. That will give us time to ride Navi and Dinosaur during ETPE and then relax with a snack or stroll around the trails before our LL times. We will have plenty of time to see and do what we want, have lunch at Satulli and then leave the park in the afternoon.
> 
> We will be going to the fireworks at MK that evening and will use genie+ to get a few LL there.


We won't rice FOP, and already have a DAS preselection for dinosaur and Navi, but we really wanted to see the animals in the morning when its cool and they're up. We "rope dropped" the san diego zoo last year, and it was 100% worth it because we saw so many animals up and playing and eating


----------



## Lisa P.

scrappinginontario said:


> Sounds like 90 mins is still the way to go to arrive towards the front of the ETPE crowds.


So if DHS officially opens at 8:30 with ETPE at 8:00, the recommendation is to leave our Disney resort around 6:30. If we want to RD either SDD or RotR, how long will we likely be waiting around in the DHS arriving crowds before the ride starts loading guests?

I understand that being in the front of the ETPE crowd may mean we could get in a 2nd ride during ETPE and more in the early park hours. But we only plan to do maybe 2-3 rides and then a show or 2, before returning to our resort for a long break with an infant and a toddler. Leaving the resort around 7:15 would certainly be easier with the littles. Waiting around is a challenge with an active toddler.

So I'm wondering how much time spent waiting is really spared by this strategy of getting out the door at 6:30, or if it just shifts the wait location from a queue to within a crowd (with our stroller and the option to get coffee, rest room stop, etc.). Any idea?


----------



## wisblue

Lisa P. said:


> So if DHS officially opens at 8:30 with ETPE at 8:00, the recommendation is to leave our Disney resort around 6;30. If we want to RD either SDD or RotR, how long will we likely be waiting around in the DHS arriving crowds before the ride starts loading guests?
> 
> I'm wondering how much time spent waiting is really spared by this strategy or if it just shifts the wait location from a queue to within a crowd (with the option to get coffee, rest room stop, etc.). Any idea?



Going to TOT or RNRC gets you into a line from which you will be able to use the restrooms until they move people into the attraction, which would probably be at or shortly before the actual ETPE open time.

Our MO has been for me to go right to the line for TOT while whatever subset of my wife and daughters who are with me stop and get Starbucks. Then they join me in line with their coffee.


----------



## adrock1212

wisblue said:


> My question for people who have been at the parks during the current spring break hours. Is the opening pattern at each parks still the same as it was on our previous trips?
> 
> Specifically:
> 1. Tapstiles open about an hour before ETPE opens, with security lines opening a few minutes before that.
> 
> 2. Guests are allowed into the parks and are held at various points in the park before being let on to attractions.
> 
> 3. On some days, in some parks, and for some rides, guests are allowed in to the ride a little before the official ETPE open.



1. More like 30 minutes.
2. Sort of. At MK, ETPE eligible guests are held at the teacups for Fantasyland and Tomorrowland Bridge for rope drop to those respected areas,
3. Correct, if the ride has gone through its safety protocols.  At DHS the other day, Rise had not completed its check.  Guests were allowed to wait in stand-by queue. Ride was active just a little past ETPE open and the line cleared pretty quickly (for those that were actually at the park  when the tapstyles opened)


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lisa P. said:


> So if DHS officially opens at 8:30 with ETPE at 8:00, the recommendation is to leave our Disney resort around 6:30. If we want to RD either SDD or RotR, how long will we likely be waiting around in the DHS arriving crowds before the ride starts loading guests?
> 
> I understand that being in the front of the ETPE crowd may mean we could get in a 2nd ride during ETPE and more in the early park hours. But we only plan to do maybe 2-3 rides and then a show or 2, before returning to our resort for a long break with an infant and a toddler. Leaving the resort around 7:15 would certainly be easier with the littles. Waiting around is a challenge with an active toddler.
> 
> So I'm wondering how much time spent waiting is really spared by this strategy of getting out the door at 6:30, or if it just shifts the wait location from a queue to within a crowd (with our stroller and the option to get coffee, rest room stop, etc.). Any idea?


Arriving at your resort transportation around 7:15 for ETPE that begins at 8:00 may get you to a park in time for ETPE (depending on which resort and which park) but the challenge you will run into is that the lines for transportation at your resort at 7:15 are probably exponentially longer than they are at 6:30.  While I completely understand 7:15 is easier that 6:30, it will still mean waits, just in a different location.


----------



## joy13

So it sounds like being in line for transportation 90 minutes before early entry gives a pretty good guarantee of being on the first transportation out, but it will be about a half hour wait, correct?  I’m just thinking maybe we grab mobile breakfast to eat while waiting.  Has anyone done that?


----------



## Lisa P.

scrappinginontario said:


> Arriving at your resort transportation around 7:15 for ETPE that begins at 8:00 may get you to a park in time for ETPE (depending on which resort and which park) but the challenge you will run into is that the lines for transportation at your resort at 7:15 are probably exponentially longer than they are at 6:30.  While I completely understand 7:15 is easier that 6:30, it will still mean waits, just in a different location.


Thank you for your reply! We'll be at BWV and probably walk to DHS. I probably should have said that, sorry. 

So if we arrive at the park gates around 7:45 vs. 7:00 with an 8:00 ETPE time, we won't be near the front of the crowd. Does that make a significant difference in the wait time we'd have to ride RotR or SDD?


----------



## adrock1212

Lisa P. said:


> Thank you for your reply! We'll be at BWV and probably walk to DHS. I probably should have said that, sorry.
> 
> So if we arrive at the park gates around 7:45 vs. 7:00 with an 8:00 ETPE time, we won't be near the front of the crowd. Does that make a significant difference in the wait time we'd have to ride RotR or SDD?


Tapstyles open around 730a with RD holding areas at various points (Galaxy Edge, Toy Story Land, Sunset Blvd.) so if you arrive at 745a, your expected wait times at those rides will be impacted. To ensure your best experience, I would suggest arriving to the front entrance no later than 715a. The walk from BWV should take you around 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Lisa P.

Thanks, adrock1212, that makes sense.


----------



## pens4821

wisblue said:


> My question for people who have been at the parks during the current spring break hours. Is the opening pattern at each parks still the same as it was on our previous trips?
> 
> Specifically:
> 1. Tapstiles open about an hour before ETPE opens, with security lines opening a few minutes before that.
> 
> 2. Guests are allowed into the parks and are held at various points in the park before being let on to attractions.
> 
> 3. On some days, in some parks, and for some rides, guests are allowed in to the ride a little before the official ETPE open.



We’ve only used the early hours for HS. We’ve done it three times this week. Each time they started scanning people in at 730. For mmrr, tsm, sdd, tot, rnrc they line you up outside the attraction. For tot, rnrc, sdd they walk you through the line about 5-10 minutes before 8. They don’t start loading until 8 (in our experience for those three rides).


----------



## HydroGuy

pens4821 said:


> We’ve only used the early hours for HS. We’ve done it three times this week. Each time they started scanning people in at 730. For mmrr, tsm, sdd, tot, rnrc they line you up outside the attraction. For tot, rnrc, sdd they walk you through the line about 5-10 minutes before 8. They don’t start loading until 8 (in our experience for those three rides).


Thanks, super helpful.

Reports say they often load folks onto ROTR earlier than the 8AM ETPE opening. Sometimes way earlier by like 30 minutes. Did you see that? What about MFSR?


----------



## pens4821

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks, super helpful.
> 
> Reports say they often load folks onto ROTR earlier than the 8AM ETPE opening. Sometimes way earlier by like 30 minutes. Did you see that? What about MFSR?



im not sure as we never went that way. If they do it would have to be open right as the let people in though as they let us scan starting at 730.

And as far as scanning, go as far to the right as you can to scan that you’re a resort guest. Just the last entrance is for offsite. Then when you get in there go as far right as you can again. We did that the first two days we went then this morning got a little hung up towards the right middle and we had to wait about 20 minutes for slinky. The other day when we went far right we were on in less than 5 I’d say.

That little bit of time makes a difference.


----------



## wisblue

pens4821 said:


> We’ve only used the early hours for HS. We’ve done it three times this week. Each time they started scanning people in at 730. For mmrr, tsm, sdd, tot, rnrc they line you up outside the attraction. For tot, rnrc, sdd they walk you through the line about 5-10 minutes before 8. They don’t start loading until 8 (in our experience for those three rides).



On two trips in November and January we went to DHS for ETPE four times, and every time they let people through the tapstiles at 7:30 for an 8:30 ETPE. I have time stamped pictures of Sunset Boulevard with virtually nobody there. So, I guess they have changed the procedure since then and hold people outside longer.


----------



## 01Sweetpea

We’re planning on going to DHS on Thursday 5/26 (Thursday of Memorial Day weekend), it’s our arrival day & we’re staying on-site.  The plan is to check in online and drive to DHS for EE, but I’m wondering what time the parking lot opens.  Right now park hours are 9-9, and with EE we’d like to rope drop RoTR then do MFSR.  We’re not doing RnR, ToT or SDD.  Ideally we’d be thru the parking lot gates by 7am, and in line by 7:15 waiting for EE.


----------



## sweetmama17

We rope dropped HS on Friday for ToT. Left caribbean beach at 730ish. Arrived and in line by 745-750. The line was almost to the main street. We were off around 830 (840 due to rider swap). Had wanted to hit RnR too but it was already posted 80. Thankfully we got to do that at end of day with a 10 min wait.


----------



## musicguy856

sweetmama17 said:


> We rope dropped HS on Friday for ToT. Left caribbean beach at 730ish. Arrived and in line by 745-750. The line was almost to the main street. We were off around 830 (840 due to rider swap). Had wanted to hit RnR too but it was already posted 80. Thankfully we got to do that at end of day with a 10 min wait.


Do you remember what the posted wait was? I think they grossly inflate the time near closing to discourage people from getting in line. One time I entered the SDD line 2 minutes prior to closing with a 90 minute posted wait. I waited 30.


----------



## sweetmama17

musicguy856 said:


> Do you remember what the posted wait was? I think they grossly inflate the time near closing to discourage people from getting in line. One time I entered the SDD line 2 minutes prior to closing with a 90 minute posted wait. I waited 30.


It was posted at 60 with an actual wait of about 10 (to the recording room).

DS was scared to get in the line thinking it would be that long but was soooo glad we did it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

musicguy856 said:


> Do you remember what the posted wait was? I think they grossly inflate the time near closing to discourage people from getting in line. One time I entered the SDD line 2 minutes prior to closing with a 90 minute posted wait. I waited 30.


Yes, Disney does this to discourage people from getting in line.  It’s normally a great choice to ignore the posted wait time and get in line in the last 15 mins of the day.


----------



## adrock1212

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, Disney does this to discourage people from getting in line.  It’s normally a great choice to ignore the posted wait time and get in line in the last 15 mins of the day.


I’d add that at closing, very few LL passes are being redeemed. Therefore the “throughput” increases. During the day, it’s like 9 LL to 1 Standby. But at closing it’s almost all Standby. So the wait is reduced by almost 90%.


----------



## musicguy856

adrock1212 said:


> I’d add that at closing, very few LL passes are being redeemed. Therefore the “throughput” increases. During the day, it’s like 9 LL to 1 Standby. But at closing it’s almost all Standby. So the wait is reduced by almost 90%.


And after closing no one can redeem LL. So after the last LL gets through (in most cases no later than 10-15min post closing), it’s 100% standby.

Also not all attractions seem to have that bad of a ratio. For example at Speedway there seems to be relatively few using the LL there in the times I’ve ridden it. I would say the majority came from standby on that one.


----------



## BigEeyore

Just back from 5 days at WDW - the parks were really crowded! Because of other plans, I only did ETPE for DHS and AK but here's how it went for me: 
- for DHS, coming from All Star Music, I got in the bus line at 6:45 am.  At the all-important 7am hour, I was on the bus (where the wi-fi isn't great), so when I bought the ILL for RoTR my time was 7:45-8:45 pm. I was one of the first 10 people in line at the tap style. They let us in the park at 7:30 and I headed for SDD. They didn't start running Slinky until about 7:55 but I was on the third train. I was able to do SDD, TSM and MFSR all by about 9:15.
- For AK - I was coming from AKL Jambo (switched resorts), and so I got on the bus around 6:40, at AK by 6:45.. I was pretty far back in the tapstyle line, but headed for FoP with everyone else and only waited 20 minutes for it, then about 30 for Navi boat ride. They didn't open KS until 8:30.


----------



## AP235

Hi all - to everyone who has done ETPE, how long do you have to stand in the security queue. The only park i really care about is HS. If regular park open is 8am on our day such that early park entry is 7:30, if i get there at 7:25, is that enough time to get through security? How long does it take? Also how is the line for resort guests separate from non resort guests. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pens4821

AP235 said:


> Hi all - to everyone who has done ETPE, how long do you have to stand in the security queue. The only park i really care about is HS. If regular park open is 8am on our day such that early park entry is 7:30, if i get there at 7:25, is that enough time to get through security? How long does it take? Also how is the line for resort guests separate from non resort guests. Thanks in advance!



When we were there last week we went to HS three times at opening. Security is very easy now. Everyone walks through a metal detector and if something you have sets it off they just pull you aside. No more long lines. From there they have people scanning to make sure you’re eligible for early hours, then you go to the queue to tap in. The very last opening to the right is where they line up off site guests. The other entrances are all for ETPE (they are holding signs so it’s marked well). I’d suggest going to the furthest right spot to go in, then when you walk past the people scanning tickets head as far right as you can again to tap in.

Regular park opening was 830, so early was 8. We got there a little before 730 twice and right after once. They opened the gates at 730. I would say if you get there 5 minutes before the actual opening time you will be pretty far back in the crowd. I would try to get there a little earlier, especially if you’re going for one of the bigger wait rides right away. us getting there 5 minutes later gave us about a 20 minute more wait for sdd (from a couple minutes to about 20).


----------



## wisblue

For MK this morning we were at the Congress Park bus stop at SSR just before 7 so we could be there to get our first LL for JC and try for one for Remy for this evening. A bus came to the stop for each of the 4 parks within 5 minutes after 7. So, our bus arrived at MK shortly before 7:30, when they first let the buses into the lot.

They were just opening the security line as we walked up and we were among the first 10 people through, and there were just a few people (who must have arrived on the resort monorail) ahead of us. They opened up the tapstiles at about 7:45 and we went to the bridge to go to Space Mountain.

They dropped the rope and started walking the group toward SM a few minutes before 8:30. We did a pretty good job of holding our position near the front of the group despite the usual attempts by people from behind to elbow ahead or outflank the group. 

We did Space and Buzz by 8:50 and headed toward BTMM and Spalsh. They opened up the park to all guests a little before 9 so we’re trailing the masses headed there. Spalsh was down so the crowd going into BTMM was massive. Still once we got through the place where they squeezed the crowd into a single file we moved quickly through the line and were off by 9:25.

The number of people who come early these days compared to 10 years ago is pretty striking.


----------



## HydroGuy

wisblue said:


> For MK this morning we were at the Congress Park bus stop at SSR just before 7 so we could be there to get our first LL for JC and try for one for Remy for this evening.


Out of curiosity what LL window did you get for JC?



wisblue said:


> They were just opening the security line as we walked up and we were among the first 10 people through, and there were just a few people (who must have arrived on the resort monorail) ahead of us. They opened up the tapstiles at about 7:45 and we went to the bridge to go to Space Mountain.
> 
> They dropped the rope and started walking the group toward SM a few minutes before 8:30. We did a pretty good job of holding our position near the front of the group despite the usual attempts by people from behind to elbow ahead or outflank the group.
> 
> We did Space and Buzz by 8:50 and headed toward BTMM and Spalsh. They opened up the park to all guests a little before 9 so we’re trailing the masses headed there. Spalsh was down so the crowd going into BTMM was massive. Still once we got through the place where they squeezed the crowd into a single file we moved quickly through the line and were off by 9:25.
> 
> The number of people who come early these days compared to 10 years ago is pretty striking.


Thanks for the details. You have encouraged me to try for Space Mtn during ETPE.


----------



## wisblue

HydroGuy said:


> Out of curiosity what LL window did you get for JC?



10-11. My two daughters who were also trying to get something ran into spinning and “something went wrong”. I had one brief “Something went wrong” 

JC obviously doesn’t disappear as fast as SDD.


----------



## wisblue

We had an interesting morning at DHS. After my previous experience and planning regarding Genie+ I made a couple of embarrassing rookie mistakes, but was able to recover from them to put together a great morning. I guess it helps if you make mistakes to know what you have to do to overcome them.

I’ll cover the mistakes in a later post that will go into the category of: “don’t do what I did”.

Anyway, we were at the Congress Park stop at SSR at 6:30 and the bus came shortly after. So, we got to DHS before the security lines opened, and were still outside at 7 AM where our plan was to try to get an early time for SDD and, failing that, one for MFSR. I was going to wait until 7:17 to see if I could get something early for ROTR. Because of a chance of storms today we weren’t sure if we would be returning to DHS after our midday break.

They opened the security lines right after 7, and our early arrival allowed us to be first in line at one of the tapstiles.

I booked our LL for ROTR at 7:17 (more on that later).

When they let us in at 7:30 we went directly to TOT. We were the second group in line there; we would have been first except for two young girls who ran past us.

From there:

1. Let on TOT a minute or two before 8:00. We went right through the pre show library and onto the elevator.

2. 8:10  Walked through the pre show at RNRC and were off by 8:20

3. 8:25- Offsite guests already in. Went to MMRR- posted wait 35, TP estimate 30, actual wait 15.

4. 9:10- Went to TSMM. Posted wait 60, TP estimate 15, actual 35.

5. 10:10- Used LL for ROTR.

6. 11:00- Used LL for MFSR.

7. A few shops, lunch, and back to the resort for a rest. It‘s quite hot and sticky today.

Because we did all of the major attractions we wanted to do except for Slinky (one of my daughters doesn’t like simulator 3D rides so we’re skipping Star Tours) we are not going back to DHS today and are using Genie+ to pick up things at MK. I have Peter Pan and Haunted Mansion so far. That’s one of the advantages of the Genie system over FP+. It is possible to make changes same day and still have some things available.

More on the mistakes later.


----------



## HydroGuy

We are doing DHS this Friday for the first time since G+ and I greatly appreciate your details!


----------



## AP235

wisblue said:


> We had an interesting morning at DHS. After my previous experience and planning regarding Genie+ I made a couple of embarrassing rookie mistakes, but was able to recover from them to put together a great morning. I guess it helps if you make mistakes to know what you have to do to overcome them.
> 
> I’ll cover the mistakes in a later post that will go into the category of: “don’t do what I did”.
> 
> Anyway, we were at the Congress Park stop at SSR at 6:30 and the bus came shortly after. So, we got to DHS before the security lines opened, and were still outside at 7 AM where our plan was to try to get an early time for SDD and, failing that, one for MFSR. I was going to wait until 7:17 to see if I could get something early for ROTR. Because of a chance of storms today we weren’t sure if we would be returning to DHS after our midday break.
> 
> They opened the security lines right after 7, and our early arrival allowed us to be first in line at one of the tapstiles.
> 
> I booked our LL for ROTR at 7:17 (more on that later).
> 
> When they let us in at 7:30 we went directly to TOT. We were the second group in line there; we would have been first except for two young girls who ran past us.
> 
> From there:
> 
> 1. Let on TOT a minute or two before 8:00. We went right through the pre show library and onto the elevator.
> 
> 2. 8:10  Walked through the pre show at RNRC and were off by 8:20
> 
> 3. 8:25- Offsite guests already in. Went to MMRR- posted wait 35, TP estimate 30, actual wait 15.
> 
> 4. 9:10- Went to TSMM. Posted wait 60, TP estimate 15, actual 35.
> 
> 5. 10:10- Used LL for ROTR.
> 
> 6. 11:00- Used LL for MFSR.
> 
> 7. A few shops, lunch, and back to the resort for a rest. It‘s quite hot and sticky today.
> 
> Because we did all of the major attractions we wanted to do except for Slinky (one of my daughters doesn’t like simulator 3D rides so we’re skipping Star Tours) we are not going back to DHS today and are using Genie+ to pick up things at MK. I have Peter Pan and Haunted Mansion so far. That’s one of the advantages of the Genie system over FP+. It is possible to make changes same day and still have some things available.
> 
> More on the mistakes later.


thank you very much. This is super helpful! Curious to know what you describe as "rookie" mistakes.


----------



## Westerner

wisblue said:


> 10-11. My two daughters who were also trying to get something ran into spinning and “something went wrong”. I had one brief “Something went wrong”


This.  On my next trip I'll try to enlist DD in G+ phone booking.  She's better at fiddle faddling than I am


----------



## wisblue

AP235 said:


> thank you very much. This is super helpful! Curious to know what you describe as "rookie" mistakes.



I discovered the first one at 7:00:00. This morning our daughter who lives in the Orlando area met us at SSR to go to DHS. I described our plan in the previous post, and when I refreshed right at 7 and Slinky showed as 8:30 AM, I clicked on it and realized that in the excitement of the morning I had forgotten to buy Genie+ for the day. By the time I performed the clicks to complete that purchase the Slinky time was out to 5 PM, which was later than we wanted. So, we quickly went to Plan B and got MFSR for 11-12. We’ll never know what time we might have gotten for Slinky if I had bought Genie + in advance as I intended.  But it’s unlikely that we would have been able to do both SDD and MFSR and the other 5 rides in the morning anyway. 

The second one I described in the thread about All LL gone at DHS by 1:07. While booking ROTR at 7:17 I failed to notice that the system did not automatically include my daughters with park reservations in the party as had been my experience on previous trips. That ended up being a harmless error because I was able to add them with a time that significantly overlapped the one I had for myself.

The first gaffe produced an unexpected and almost humorous situation. While II was cussing myself out for forgetting to buy Genie+, one of my daughters said that she just bought Genie+ and got SDD for 5 PM. That was when we decided to cancel that and go for MFSR instead.

We then realized that we both had purchased Genie+ for the same party, probably at almost exactly the same time. We both received emails confirming our purchase.

After we completed our tour of the 6 rides we went to one of the Guest Experience cast members who scanned my band and put through a credit for my daughter. In the process, the CM discovered that my other daughter had also purchased Genie+ without even realizing it. Apparently she hit a confirm button thinking that she was confirming a reservation, not confirming a purchase. So, she got a credit too.

The CM said that she was surprised the system would even allow multiple purchases for the same person, but we agreed that it was probably because the purchases (both intentional and unintentional) were made almost simultaneously and the system processed them without realizing they were duplicates.

Live and learn.


----------



## Westerner

wisblue said:


> The first gaffe produced an unexpected and almost humorous situation. While II was cussing myself out for forgetting to buy Genie+, one of my daughters said that she just bought Genie+ and got SDD for 5 PM. That was when we decided to cancel that and go for MFSR instead.


How long did it take to cancel SDD and be eligible to rebook?


----------



## Doingitagain

I read Post 1 and it sounds like people who drive are at a disadvantage since they cannot get into the parking lots until an hour before ETPE, which is 90 minutes before park open.  If they are letting people in 90 minutes before park open to begin queuing up, the people driving will be at the back of the line.  Any recent experience with this?

We are coming from Wilderness Lodge, and are trying to see if we should bus or drive or take boats when available.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Doingitagain said:


> I read Post 1 and it sounds like people who drive are at a disadvantage since they cannot get into the parking lots until an hour before ETPE, which is 90 minutes before park open.  If they are letting people in 90 minutes before park open to begin queuing up, the people driving will be at the back of the line.  Any recent experience with this?
> 
> We are coming from Wilderness Lodge, and are trying to see if we should bus or drive or take boats when available.


Sorry, where are you reading that guests are allowed to start queuing up 90 mins before park opening?

Trying to keep things as clear as possible so I may need to make an update somewhere
.


----------



## wisblue

Westerner said:


> How long did it take to cancel SDD and be eligible to rebook?



Not long at all. The daughter who booked it also cancelled it, and it was less than a minute.


----------



## wisblue

This morning (Thursday) Early Entry at DAK.

Because we are going to MK for the fireworks tonight, and want to have Genie + for a few attractions there, I purchased Genie+ and planned to get an early time for the Safari so we wouldn’t have to wait in line waiting for it to open at 8:30. I also planned to get an ILL for FOP so we wouldn’t have to participate in the crush at opening. With storms forecast for late morning we wanted to pack things in to the first few hours.

So, with no real need to be there too early we got to the bus stop at 6:30, just hoping to get to the park before ETPE ends at 7:30.

A bus came immediately so we arrived at about 6:55. There were long lines at all of the tapstiles extending out past the ticket booths, so I had to assume that they hadn’t let anyone in yet.

Very shortly the lines started moving as guests were allowed in. While we moved up, the clock struck 7, and we were able to book a LL for the Safari for 8:30, the earliest possible time.

When we entered the park we walked toward Navi as the hordes rushed to FOP ahead of, behind, and all around us.

When we got to the entrance for Navi we sat down outside to try to book something for FOP. At 7:17, as hoped, times started appearing again. When I saw the return time of 7:30 AM, I clicked on it, selected 9 AM to 10 AM, planning to ride that after the Safari, and booked it with the time never changing.

As an aside, my daughter noted that if she tried to book something, our entire party of 3 was preselected. But, as I found out the hard way yesterday, I have to add my daughters before booking. Go figure.

So, then we rode Navi (walk on), walked to Dinosaur and rode that (walk on) then came back so my daughters could get Starbucks. I watched the otters playing in their grotto while the girls got their drinks. Then we sat around while they enjoyed their drinks and waited for KS to open.

At 8:35 we used our LL for KS and I booked one for the Lion King show at 10 AM. Neither of these LL was really necessary, though the one for KS helped us sit and relax instead of standing in the growing line for KS. Plus, it was too early to get the things we are looking for at MK when we go there after 4 or 5, depending on the weather situation.

After KS we went to use our LL for FOP, getting  there about 9:15, then came back for FOTLK, arriving there about 9:50.

While waiting for the show to start I ordered our lunch at Satulli, and saw that the rain was going to be coming soon. After the show we went for our lunch and it started to rain hard while we were there. So, after eating we returned to the resort to relax before going to MK later. We’ll finish our tour of DAK, mostly walking the trails and maybe catching a show or two, on Saturday morning before our flight home.

The rain has stopped (at least for now) so I’m out on the balcony, where it is noticeably less humid than it was this morning.


----------



## Westerner

wisblue said:


> ... I purchased Genie+ and planned to get an early time for the Safari so we wouldn’t have to wait in line waiting for it to open at 8:30.
> 
> At 8:35 we used our LL for KS and I booked one for the Lion King show at 10 AM. Neither of these LL was really necessary, though the one for KS helped us sit and relax instead of standing in the growing line for KS.


I agree with your calls to get these 2 LL's with early return windows esp. KS at 830.  Your reward is predictability of wait time for KS which is valuable.  And you can immediately tap in and rebook prior to park open + 2 (930) which puts you ahead of the crowd.  Similar argument for FoLK plus preferred seating. 

Thx for fantastic data points!


----------



## Doingitagain

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, where are you reading that guests are allowed to start queuing up 90 mins before park opening?
> 
> Trying to keep things as clear as possible so I may need to make an update somewhere
> .


Post #1.  I have been studying and studying!

*How does ETPE work for guests?
Magic Kingdom:* All guests will be allowed access to the park a*pprox. 60-90 min*s (time fluctuates based on the day) before posted park opening time. Those eligible for ETPE will have their bands scanned at the hub entrance to Tomorrowland or Fantasyland (near Tea Cups) approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time and be permitted to access the open attractions in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland. Attractions in the other areas of the MK are not open for ETPE and guests wishing to access those areas will be held at the entrance to those lands until official park opening. (Attractions listed below). Guests staying offsite will be directed in the hub towards Adventureland and held until posted park opening where an announcement will be made when the park is open. There is no official park opening show at this time for either ETPE or offsite guests.

*Disney's Hollywood Studios:* Eligible resort guests will be allowed access to the park approx. 90 mins before posted park opening time. ETPE guests will be held outside the tunnel to Galaxy's Edge, near Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, inside Toy Story Land and on Sunset Boulevard_. _Approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time, guests will be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below). Guests not staying at a Disney resort will be held at park gate until posted park opening. Update: In late November 2021, some guests reported being able to ride 'Rise of the Resistance' and 'Millennium Falcon, Smugglers Run' up to 30 mins earlier than official ETPE time. This may be temporary and due to busier Thanksgiving crowds so may not happen each day.


----------



## GBRforWDW

wisblue said:


> At 8:35 we used our LL for KS and I booked one for the Lion King show at 10 AM.


I was hoping you would have gotten a Magic Kingdom LL after checking into KS!  .  Was hoping to confirm you'd have no problem getting a second LL at MK by 10:40, before it had been open 2 hours 

Sounds like you had a fun morning, glad you got a lot done before the rain.   We had so much rain on our AK day on the last trip!


----------



## musicguy856

GBRforWDW said:


> I was hoping you would have gotten a Magic Kingdom LL after checking into KS!  ☺.  Was hoping to confirm you'd have no problem getting a second LL at MK by 10:40, before it had been open 2 hours
> 
> Sounds like you had a fun morning, glad you got a lot done before the rain.   We had so much rain on our AK day on the last trip!


I doubt it would work since anything booked before the park opens doesn’t start the 2 hour countdown until opening.


----------



## Westerner

musicguy856 said:


> I doubt it would work since anything booked before the park opens doesn’t start the 2 hour countdown until opening.


The case here was tapping into a ride in AK prior to MK park open.  MK park open should not apply for 2 reasons: you tapped in thus no 2 hour rule, and the 1st LL was booked in a different park.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Westerner said:


> The case here was tapping into a ride in AK prior to MK park open.  MK park open should not apply for 2 reasons: you tapped in thus no 2 hour rule, and the 1st LL was booked in a different park.


Yep, exactly what I'm curious about.  Intriguing to know about, but not a big deal.


----------



## uandmfan

If we have two days at DHS is it possible to do all the rides?  Ideally only buying G+ once and maybe a LL+ for RotR.  But we could also just buy G+ twice. We will try to do the early entry only once. And likely stay all day once.  I alternate between optimistic and not. We won't be able to handle hour plus waits.


----------



## soniam

uandmfan said:


> If we have two days at DHS is it possible to do all the rides?  Ideally only buying G+ once and maybe a LL+ for RotR.  But we could also just buy G+ twice. We will try to do the early entry only once. And likely stay all day once.  I alternate between optimistic and not. We won't be able to handle hour plus waits.


It really depends upon the crowd levels. It wasn't really possible without long waits during Thanksgiving, and we bought G+ and ILL for Rise and MMRR. We ended up doing 2 days to get everything in. We did early entry and were some of the first people in line each day. It might work doing G+ twice and early entry.


----------



## wisblue

uandmfan said:


> If we have two days at DHS is it possible to do all the rides?  Ideally only buying G+ once and maybe a LL+ for RotR.  But we could also just buy G+ twice. We will try to do the early entry only once. And likely stay all day once.  I alternate between optimistic and not. We won't be able to handle hour plus waits.



I would say it is definitely possible.

See my post above about our recent morning at DHS on a pretty busy spring break day. Using early entry, Genie+, and a LL for ROTR, we did 6 of the 9 rides by 11:30 AM. All that we would have had left were the two least popular rides (Alien Saucers and Star Tours), and Slinky. It would be no problem doing the other 3 on a second day, if not in one day, if you’re willing to do Slinky early or late or wait in a long line for it.

If you can’t stand hour long waits (I can’t either), Genie + is a good option.


----------



## musicguy856

What time do the first busses unload at MK in the morning? Does driving to TTC and taking the monorail give you any advantage over busses?


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

So on page 1 it states to get to bus stops 90 minutes before ETPE. What about the Skyliner? If the Skyliner opens 60 minutes before ETPE do we need to get to a station 15-20 minutes before it opens? Anyone have any ETPE Skyliner experience?


----------



## scrappinginontario

musicguy856 said:


> What time do the first busses unload at MK in the morning? Does driving to TTC and taking the monorail give you any advantage over busses?


Historically all forms of transportation seem to arrive close together but buses seem to have a slight advantage most days, but not all days.



Nordic4tKnight said:


> So on page 1 it states to get to bus stops 90 minutes before ETPE. What about the Skyliner? If the Skyliner opens 60 minutes before ETPE do we need to get to a station 15-20 minutes before it opens? Anyone have any ETPE Skyliner experience?


It is recommended to arrive at all transportation 90 mins before ETPE if you wish to be towards the front of the crowd.

Post 1 has been updated to reflect this.


----------



## wisblue

To wrap up my report on experiences with ETPE this week, yesterday (Friday) we started the day at Epcot.

We did not intend to rush to any attraction right at 8:00 when ETPE opened, so our plan was to arrive just before 8AM, not 60 minutes before like we did at MK and DHS. We had done Remy with an ILL earlier in the week, and didn’t care about doing Frozen, which we have done several times on previous trips. We were also skipping Mission Space because one of my daughters doesn’t do it and I and the other daughter with me did it recently and didn’t mind skipping this time.

We were at the SSR Congress Park stop at about 7:20, got a bus at about 7:30 and were tapping into the park about 7:50.

There was a crowd to the right of Spaceship Earth so it appeared that nobody had been let past that hold point yet. After a quick restroom stop the crowd was moving ahead, just a couple of minutes before 8.

We walked to Soarin and quickly got into the boarding area for the first ride of the day in that theater. After that we walked over to Test Track, which we prefer doing single rider so we can skip the car design, which we have done a few times before. We were the only people in the single rider line and were on and off within minutes. Then we settled in for a relaxing morning of touring before our lunch at Via Napoli.

My message from this week is that I agree with getting to the bus stop 90 minutes before the start of ETPE if you want to get a quick start to the day by getting on one of the very popular attractions early.


Otherwise, you can do fine arriving just before ETPE starts, which is what we did at DAK (where we used Genie + for KS and IALL for FOP), and Epcot (where we used Genie+ to get rides at DHS between 4:30 and 6:30) after a midday break and returning to Epcot for Harmonious.


----------



## Westerner

wisblue said:


> To wrap up my report on experiences with ETPE this week, yesterday (Friday) we started the day at Epcot.
> 
> We did not intend to rush to any attraction right at 8:00 when ETPE opened, so our plan was to arrive just before 8AM, not 60 minutes before like we did at MK and DHS. We had done Remy with an ILL earlier in the week, and didn’t care about doing Frozen, which we have done several times on previous trips. We were also skipping Mission Space because one of my daughters doesn’t do it and I and the other daughter with me did it recently and didn’t mind skipping this time.
> 
> We were at the SSR Congress Park stop at about 7:20, got a bus at about 7:30 and were tapping into the park about 7:50.
> 
> There was a crowd to the right of Spaceship Earth so it appeared that nobody had been let past that hold point yet. After a quick restroom stop the crowd was moving ahead, just a couple of minutes before 8.
> 
> We walked to Soarin and quickly got into the boarding area for the first ride of the day in that theater. After that we walked over to Test Track, which we prefer doing single rider so we can skip the car design, which we have done a few times before. We were the only people in the single rider line and were on and off within minutes. Then we settled in for a relaxing morning of touring before our lunch at Via Napoli.
> 
> My message from this week is that I agree with getting to the bus stop 90 minutes before the start of ETPE if you want to get a quick start to the day by getting on one of the very popular attractions early.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you can do fine arriving just before ETPE starts, which is what we did at DAK (where we used Genie + for KS and IALL for FOP), and Epcot (where we used Genie+ to get rides at DHS between 4:30 and 6:30) after a midday break and returning to Epcot for Harmonious.


Thanks again for all the info!

Overall, would you say ETPE is worth it, in terms of incremental time spent lining up and dealing with crowds before park open, vs time saved on morning rides?  I'm planning to stay onsite next time chiefly for RotR $ILL and am debating whether to push for ETPE or let fam sleep in a bit.


----------



## wisblue

Westerner said:


> Thanks again for all the info!
> 
> Overall, would you say ETPE is worth it, in terms of incremental time spent lining up and dealing with crowds before park open, vs time saved on morning rides?  I'm planning to stay onsite next time chiefly for RotR $ILL and am debating whether to push for ETPE or let fam sleep in a bit.



For us it was totally worth it at DHS because we were able to do TOT and RNRC in short order and get to MMRR while the line was still very manageable even though offsite guests were let in a little before the official opening of 8:30. Doing that required being there at 7 AM for the 8 AM early opening so we could be near the front of the line at the tapstiles and one of the first to TOT. Arriving even as late as 7:30 might have produced significantly different results.

At MK, ETPE let us do Space Mountan and Buzz quickly before we joined the crowd heading to the 5 major rides on the “left” side of the park. An advantage, but not as big as DHS. Someone staying in the park until closing could probably do as well or better. 

At the other two parks, we didn’t really get there that early and we still did what we wanted.

We had 4 full park days, with one park reservation for each. If I had a longer trip I probably wouldn’t be getting there as early every day. If you want to let the troops sleep in you can still use Genie+ and IALL to your advantage, especially if the troop leader is able to get up by 7 to make reservations.

Our family these days is made up of adults used to getting up early, so sleeping in is not a priority for us. I’m not a coffee drinker, but my wife and daughters are all happy getting up early but then relaxing with a Starbucks after a quick ride or two.


----------



## Westerner

wisblue said:


> For us it was totally worth it at DHS because we were able to do TOT and RNRC in short order and get to MMRR while the line was still very manageable even though offsite guests were let in a little before the official opening of 8:30. Doing that required being there at 7 AM for the 8 AM early opening so we could be near the front of the line at the tapstiles and one of the first to TOT. Arriving even as late as 7:30 might have produced significantly different results.
> 
> At MK, ETPE let us do Space Mountan and Buzz quickly before we joined the crowd heading to the 5 major rides on the “left” side of the park. An advantage, but not as big as DHS. Someone staying in the park until closing could probably do as well or better.
> 
> At the other two parks, we didn’t really get there that early and we still did what we wanted.
> 
> We had 4 full park days, with one park reservation for each. If I had a longer trip I probably wouldn’t be getting there as early every day. If you want to let the troops sleep in you can still use Genie+ and IALL to your advantage, especially if the troop leader is able to get up by 7 to make reservations.
> 
> Our family these days is made up of adults used to getting up early, so sleeping in is not a priority for us. I’m not a coffee drinker, but my wife and daughters are all happy getting up early but then relaxing with a Starbucks after a quick ride or two.


Interesting.  It feels like ETPE was a net gain of 2.5+ rides at DHS and getting ToT in early is currently worth a lot with all the capacity/downtime issues it's been having.  MK feels like it was a net gain of 1.5 rides (valuing Buzz at 0.5 for wait time saved purposes).   All-in ETPE seems like a winner at DHS so we may try that first and see how it goes.


----------



## SharkBruce

Our family is planning on Rope Dropping MK this week.  What time do the parking toll booths open in the morning?   I am thinking for an 8am early entry it has to be about 7am?  Earlier?  Any help or advice is appreciated.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SharkBruce said:


> Our family is planning on Rope Dropping MK this week.  What time do the parking toll booths open in the morning?   I am thinking for an 8am early entry it has to be about 7am?  Earlier?  Any help or advice is appreciated.


Please read post 1


----------



## HydroGuy

When we did ETPE at DHS on Friday I would have loved to have been at the Dolphin boat stop at 6:30AM to be near the front of the line like Wisblue. DW flew in from Mtn time zone the day before and I thought that would be way too hard. I was shooting for leaving our room at 7am which ended up being 7:05 after getting our LLs.

We caught a boat at about 7:20 and were to DHS at about 7:30. In line for a ride probably at 7:40.

We got in line for RnR and both it and TOT were still being held at the end of Sunset. Lines began to move after about 10 minutes.

RNR line was about half of TOT. I would say we had maybe 100 people in front of us? So TOT had maybe 200 at 7:40?

After RNR we did MMRR with about a 20 minute wait then TSM which should have been like 15-20 (it was posted as 20) but part of the ride broke down while we were in line and they mixed the 2 lines into 1 which slowed it down and took us 30 minutes.

Bottom line is that ETPE was worth about 2 rides for us by arriving at DHS at 7:30. The 2.5 would be if you were near the very front like Wisblue.


----------



## DeeBee3

I don't know how to search for this, but can someone describe or point out to me where exactly you need to go in MK to tap your band for the ETPE? Specifically, I hope to get in line for Peter Pan, but it sounds like you have to enter over on the right side of the castle instead of the left? Can someone clarify?
Thanks!


----------



## GBRforWDW

DeeBee3 said:


> I don't know how to search for this, but can someone describe or point out to me where exactly you need to go in MK to tap your band for the ETPE? Specifically, I hope to get in line for Peter Pan, but it sounds like you have to enter over on the right side of the castle instead of the left? Can someone clarify?
> Thanks!


Hi, yep, you have to head towards Tomorrowland or Fantasyland to the right of the castle.  This is probably the best way to go, turn left just after the bridge to break away from the crowds heading to 7 Dwarfs Mine Train.  You'll end up behind the castle, just head out towards the carrousel then over to Peter Pan.


----------



## moorish

GBRforWDW said:


> Hi, yep, you have to head towards Tomorrowland or Fantasyland to the right of the castle.  This is probably the best way to go, turn left just after the bridge to break away from the crowds heading to 7 Dwarfs Mine Train.  You'll end up behind the castle, just head out towards the carrousel then over to Peter Pan.
> 
> View attachment 659374


We’re planning on doing PP first during ETPE too. Can you (or anyone who has been during ETPE) confirm if this path is open right away?


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

moorish said:


> We’re planning on doing PP first during ETPE too. Can you (or anyone who has been during ETPE) confirm if this path is open right away?


I was there a couple of days ago and I don’t think that path was open. Didn’t really matter except for some extra steps since 95% of the people were rushing Seven Dwarves. Was able to basically walk on Peter Pan.


----------



## DeeBee3

Thanks for the info. I'm sure it will be self-explanatory when I see masses of humanity walking in 1 direction, but I am not planning for 7 Dwarfs, so I just want to save my feet in the morning before they have to go all day!


----------



## Calidisneyfam

We are staying at a Disney Springs hotel, so will have access to ETPE. I realized that I didn't list my daughter as a guest; it's just two adults (myself and my husband). It didn't occur to me since most hotels outside of Disney don't ask for children to be listed on the reservation. Will we have a problem with her scanning in for early entry? Hilton makes it pretty hard to modify the reservation; we would have to cancel and rebook, and the rate is now higher. Can I have her added at check in? Has anyone encountered this, or a problem scanning in for early entry when staying at a Disney Springs hotel?


----------



## Akck

Calidisneyfam said:


> We are staying at a Disney Springs hotel, so will have access to ETPE. I realized that I didn't list my daughter as a guest; it's just two adults (myself and my husband). It didn't occur to me since most hotels outside of Disney don't ask for children to be listed on the reservation. Will we have a problem with her scanning in for early entry? Hilton makes it pretty hard to modify the reservation; we would have to cancel and rebook, and the rate is now higher. Can I have her added at check in? Has anyone encountered this, or a problem scanning in for early entry when staying at a Disney Springs hotel?



I believe for ETPE, they only check one in your party and ask how many in your group. In any case, you should be able to add her at the hotel.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Calidisneyfam said:


> We are staying at a Disney Springs hotel, so will have access to ETPE. I realized that I didn't list my daughter as a guest; it's just two adults (myself and my husband). It didn't occur to me since most hotels outside of Disney don't ask for children to be listed on the reservation. Will we have a problem with her scanning in for early entry? Hilton makes it pretty hard to modify the reservation; we would have to cancel and rebook, and the rate is now higher. Can I have her added at check in? Has anyone encountered this, or a problem scanning in for early entry when staying at a Disney Springs hotel?


I don’t know about altering your reservation at the resort but your daughter will not be eligible for ETPE if she is not listed as a guest on your reservation.


----------



## musicguy856

Calidisneyfam said:


> We are staying at a Disney Springs hotel, so will have access to ETPE. I realized that I didn't list my daughter as a guest; it's just two adults (myself and my husband). It didn't occur to me since most hotels outside of Disney don't ask for children to be listed on the reservation. Will we have a problem with her scanning in for early entry? Hilton makes it pretty hard to modify the reservation; we would have to cancel and rebook, and the rate is now higher. Can I have her added at check in? Has anyone encountered this, or a problem scanning in for early entry when staying at a Disney Springs hotel?


I would call the hotel and see if they can add her.


----------



## Wraith1876

I watched a vlogger (Kyle Pallo) who got early entry to HS by walking in with his family member who was staying at a Disney resort.  Can anyone confirm if they allow that?  The video is up on YouTube and the CM let him right in at 8:35 when the park did not open to off-site guests until 9.


----------



## Wraith1876

Wraith1876 said:


> I watched a vlogger (Kyle Pallo) who got early entry to HS by walking in with his family member who was staying at a Disney resort.  Can anyone confirm if they allow that?  The video is up on YouTube and the CM let him right in at 8:35 when the park did not open to off-site guests until 9.






 at the 3:30 mark.


----------



## musicguy856

Wraith1876 said:


> I watched a vlogger (Kyle Pallo) who got early entry to HS by walking in with his family member who was staying at a Disney resort.  Can anyone confirm if they allow that?  The video is up on YouTube and the CM let him right in at 8:35 when the park did not open to off-site guests until 9.


If he’s listed as an extra person on the room he could get in. But they usually scan one band per party, ask how many and then let you through so I could see how it can occasionally happen if he wasn’t.


----------



## MrsTski

moorish said:


> We’re planning on doing PP first during ETPE too. Can you (or anyone who has been during ETPE) confirm if this path is open right away?


It is! The hold the crowd there slightly longer than the main path to SDMT, but it does open 2-3 min later.


----------



## pens4821

musicguy856 said:


> If he’s listed as an extra person on the room he could get in. But they usually scan one band per party, ask how many and then let you through so I could see how it can occasionally happen if he wasn’t.



This was our experience that they scanned one person and asked how many. Not sure if it shows them how many people are assigned to the room though. So if there are two of you but you say three the scanner may show two.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Has anyone actually done SDMT at rope drop? How much time did it take? Did it make it impossible to get to the rope for Adventureland?


----------



## Simba's Mom

musicguy856 said:


> If he’s listed as an extra person on the room he could get in. But they usually scan one band per party, ask how many and then let you through so I could see how it can occasionally happen if he wasn’t.



Yes, and at least when I was there,  this didn't happen until you were about 100+ feet inside the turnstiles.  At Epcot IG, for example, they let anyone through the turnstiles, then checked bands (as said, 1 per party) about half way up the hill.  Frankly, in all the excitement, I wondered if anyone just snuck on through.


----------



## susannahclair

We are headed to the parks next week (1 day each at HS, AK, MK & Typhoon Lagoon). Two adults, two young teens staying at Port Orleans. Want to do all the big rides except TOT. We will buy ILL for ROR, FOP and 7DMT and plan to purchase Genie+ every day. We rope dropped when the kids were younger but now with ETPE and the parks opening so early (I'm looking at you, HS & AK), is getting there 30+ mins before ETPE absolutely necessary?? I think I can get us there by 7:30 for the actual start of ETPE but is that just a waste? If not, what should I prioritize for rope drop since I'm resigned to just pay for the biggest rides? Thinking Space Mtn and Peter Pan at MK, Navi River at AK, and maybe Smugglers Run or MMRR at HS? Would love any and all advice!


----------



## UrsulaTime

susannahclair said:


> is getting there 30+ mins before ETPE absolutely necessary??


Been wondering this too! I suppose it depends on your must-dos for the morning. 
I'd be interested to hear from someone who arrived a few minutes "late" to ETPE, and what that experience was like!


----------



## scrappinginontario

UrsulaTime said:


> Been wondering this too! I suppose it depends on your must-dos for the morning.
> I'd be interested to hear from someone who arrived a few minutes "late" to ETPE, and what that experience was like!


We didn't technically arrive 'late' but I'll share our experience as it shows how important it is to be early.

Remy.  ETPE begins @ 9:30AM

In spite of arriving at transportation 80 mins before ETPE, arrived in actual Remy line @ 9:10 so still 20 mins before ETPE officially begin.

Line was already very long and by the time we exited the ride it was 10:07 so it was already regular park hours.  

That day we got in less than one ride during ETPE.

When we exited Remy the line extended over the bridge into the UK!!!

Arriving early is KEY to getting as much as possible done during ETPE 30 min window.


----------



## Datfan1

Walk the bridge or monorail from GF to MK for early entry? Does it matter?


----------



## mlayman7

It doesn't matter, if you are there early enough there will not be many people on the monorail so you do not have to worry about missing out on one due to it being full. The walk is nice but early in the morning, monorail is a little faster.


----------



## dj_sav

Simba's Mom said:


> Yes, and at least when I was there,  this didn't happen until you were about 100+ feet inside the turnstiles.  At Epcot IG, for example, they let anyone through the turnstiles, then checked bands (as said, 1 per party) about half way up the hill.  Frankly, in all the excitement, I wondered if anyone just snuck on through.


I’m interested in learning more about this, as I’ll be joining friends who are offsite when I am onsite and was hoping we could all do ETPE.  Are there any CMS who can confirm?!


----------



## Chiasgirl

dj_sav said:


> I’m interested in learning more about this, as I’ll be joining friends who are offsite when I am onsite and was hoping we could all do ETPE.  Are there any CMS who can confirm?!


If I understand correctly, you are asking if it is okay to break the rules/policy?  I wouldn’t expect any CM to publicly respond that you can.


----------



## dj_sav

Chiasgirl said:


> If I understand correctly, you are asking if it is okay to break the rules/policy?  I wouldn’t expect any CM to publicly respond that you can.


Not at all.  I’m asking if the policy is that only one person needs to be staying on site for the entire group to be allowed in for Early Park Entry which is what the blogger stated.  So calm down.


----------



## Marionnette

dj_sav said:


> Not at all.  I’m asking if the policy is that only one person needs to be staying on site for the entire group to be allowed in for Early Park Entry which is what the blogger stated.  So calm down.


ETPE is for on-site guests and guests who are staying at select non-Disney hotels. It is not intended for friends of those staying at qualifying resorts.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Let’s move on please.  The  Disney website is very clear who is eligible for ETPE.  Skirting Disney policies is not to be discussed on DISboards.

https://disneyworld.disney Disney website is very clear who .go.com/en_CA/guest-services/early-entry/


----------



## Datfan1

Today was a big success for our HS day! We arrived via Lyft from GF at about 6:40am.  ETPE was set to begin at 7:30am but we were let in just a few minutes after 7am. And right at 7 was able to grab SDD and an ILL for ROTR, both with early-mid afternoon return times. Once inside we hit MF, TSM and MMRR with very little wait.  We got those 3 rides in by 8:10am. After coffee and some breakfast snacks we enjoyed the 10:45 Indy Jones show (we still love it). Was able to get g+ RnRC and another TSM(daughter’s fav) later as well. Early dinner at Mama’s and departed at 5:30. So Yes, it was a long day but my girls love to shop and eat so it was quite enjoyable. Oh and the weather was perfect! Huge thanks to all those posting great advice on this thread.


----------



## Torrep

Datfan1 said:


> Today was a big success for our HS day! We arrived via Lyft from GF at about 6:40am.  ETPE was set to begin at 7:30am but we were let in just a few minutes after 7am. And right at 7 was able to grab SDD and an ILL for ROTR, both with early-mid afternoon return times. Once inside we hit MF, TSM and MMRR with very little wait.  We got those 3 rides in by 8:10am. After coffee and some breakfast snacks we enjoyed the 10:45 Indy Jones show (we still love it). Was able to get g+ RnRC and another TSM(daughter’s fav) later as well. Early dinner at Mama’s and departed at 5:30. So Yes, it was a long day but my girls love to shop and eat so it was quite enjoyable. Oh and the weather was perfect! Huge thanks to all those posting great advice on this thread.



Where did you get dropped off?  In the past I did the gas station and walked.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Torrep said:


> Where did you get dropped off?  In the past I did the gas station and walked.


DHS has changed their entrance.  Ride services now enter via the bus entrance and drop off from inside there.  They no longer need to wait for parking lots to open at DHS.


----------



## Datfan1

Torrep said:


> Where did you get dropped off?  In the past I did the gas station and walked.


Yes dropped off in the normal bus terminal. Actually did not find out that part had changed until last night reading one of the Transportation threads. Changed my plan from Resort bus to Lyft.


----------



## Torrep

Thank you both for the reply


----------



## Smugpugmug

Question for anyone that has done early entry at Animal Kingdom with a 7:30 park opening: what time did you go to your resort bus stop to head to the park? I have no problem getting up early if it means having a shorter FOP and Navi wait, but I just want to know what time people were at the bus stop and arriving at the park. I want to make sure I have time to make a quick breakfast in my room before heading out there. If it matters I'm staying at Kidani at AKL.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Smugpugmug said:


> Question for anyone that has done early entry at Animal Kingdom with a 7:30 park opening: what time did you go to your resort bus stop to head to the park? I have no problem getting up early if it means having a shorter FOP and Navi wait, but I just want to know what time people were at the bus stop and arriving at the park. I want to make sure I have time to make a quick breakfast in my room before heading out there. If it matters I'm staying at Kidani at AKL.


I went for Early Opening when the time for Early Opening was 7:30, but regular park opening was 8:00.  In order to arrive at early opening (7:30), I was a the bus stop at 6:35-6:40-left my room at 6:30.  By the time the bus came, got loaded up, and drove, I got in the gates right around 7:30.  It did feel strange to be at the bus stop-not only was it dark, but it was also very cold-mid January.  But surprisingly, lots of people were waiting with me.


----------



## Revan46

I’ll be heading to Disney on Thursday with opening at HS at 8am. Just curious though if anyone has advice on when I should get there for rope drop or what not. I’m offsite and should be able to get there within about 20 minutes from where I’m staying so any advice appreciated


----------



## Torrep

I see Google (not always right) says the IG at Epcot is temporarily closed. Is that right?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Torrep said:


> I see Google (not always right) says the IG at Epcot is temporarily closed. Is that right?



Epcot closed at 9:00 tonight.  The entire park is closed.


----------



## jacksmom

Wondering if it’s for a specific park each day? Or can you go in any park early?
Also wondering about deluxe resort late times? 
Thanks in advance for any info you can provide!


----------



## pens4821

jacksmom said:


> Wondering if it’s for a specific park each day? Or can you go in any park early?
> Also wondering about deluxe resort late times?
> Thanks in advance for any info you can provide!



Early entry is for every park half hour before opening. Deluxe evenings are for the most part Monday at epcot and Wednesday magic kingdom For two hours after park close.


----------



## trishadono

jacksmom said:


> Wondering if it’s for a specific park each day? Or can you go in any park early?
> Also wondering about deluxe resort late times?
> Thanks in advance for any info you can provide!


You can see the evening days and times on the Disney site /calendar. 

For morning it’s 30 minutes prior to that parks opening, all parks everyday. Getting there 15-30 mins prior helps . You only need to go before that if have a strong need for a certain ride. 

The morning has been awesome.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jacksmom said:


> Wondering if it’s for a specific park each day? Or can you go in any park early?
> Also wondering about deluxe resort late times?
> Thanks in advance for any info you can provide!


Your questions have been merged with the Everything Early Theme Park Entry thread.  Post 1 contains answers to your questions re: ETPE.

There are also many threads on this board that discuss Evening Hours for Deluxe resort guests.


----------



## tomu570

Does the International Gateway open at the same time as the front gate for ETPE?


----------



## scrappinginontario

tomu570 said:


> Does the International Gateway open at the same time as the front gate for ETPE?


Yes.


----------



## maxiv

scrappinginontario said:


> Ride shares now use the bus entrance (at DHS only) so can drop off prior to the parking lot opening.


Is this still the case?


----------



## SkyGuy

maxiv said:


> Is this still the case?


Yes. I just did it this morning.


----------



## SkyGuy

scrappinginontario said:


> DHS has changed their entrance.  Ride services now enter via the bus entrance and drop off from inside there.  They no longer need to wait for parking lots to open at DHS.


Thanks so much for this - game changer!


----------



## Raemama

I see that Ride Share can now enter the bus entrance at DHS, but what time are they letting people driving personal vehicles into the parking lots these days? Thanks!


----------



## musicguy856

At DHS they hold you outside of the park until opening if offsite. What happens if you show up right at park opening? Do they keep some tapstiles reserved for resort guests until the offsite line clears out?


----------



## bonjourelle

Does anyone have an approximation of how long it will take to get into MK park/turnstiles from TTC monorail (or ferry)? I am thinking of Ubering to TTC and want to make the 8:30 am ETPE on an upcoming Sunday. Just trying to figure out what to expect once I reach TTC.


----------



## boxer

So DHS Parking Lot does NOT open until formal park opening?  I never knew that--and we leave in 2-weeks, and had planned to drive over early, lol.  Any other parks like this?


----------



## SkyGuy

boxer said:


> So DHS Parking Lot does NOT open until formal park opening?  I never knew that--and we leave in 2-weeks, and had planned to drive over early, lol.  Any other parks like this?


No, the HS parking lot will open in time for guests to do Early Entry, but they will be at a major disadvantage to those who have walked from the Epcot resorts, taken the Skyliner, or ridden one of the first few resort busses. Lyft being able to enter the bus entrance allows the Lyft drivers to avoid the long line of cars waiting to enter. It’s pretty big. The lot will probably open about 45-60 prior to EE. All the other modes of transport will start 90 minutes prior.


----------



## Figmentv

I have searched this thread for an answer, but I can’t seem to find one.

We have an 8:00 ADR @ CRT on 6/30. We will certainly make sure we get to our bus stop at POFQ in plenty of time to catch the first bus to MK. My concern is if there is a long line @ Security will we make it to the castle before 8:00.  Is there a special line that folks with ADRs before ETPE need to go to ? Anyone have any experience with this particular concern ? Thank you !!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Figmentv said:


> I have searched this thread for an answer, but I can’t seem to find one.
> 
> We have an 8:00 ADR @ CRT on 6/30. We will certainly make sure we get to our bus stop at POFQ in plenty of time to catch the first bus to MK. My concern is if there is a long line @ Security will we make it to the castle before 8:00.  Is there a special line that folks with ADRs before ETPE need to go to ? Anyone have any experience with this particular concern ? Thank you !!!


Security has changed and is no longer a pinch point.  Unless you have a stroller or ECV, security is a simple walk through scanner.  No need to remove your backpack or have security check individual backpacks.  As long as you arrive at your bus stop 90 mins before ETPE begins you should be fine.


----------



## Figmentv

scrappinginontario said:


> Security has changed and is no longer a pinch point. Unless you have a stroller or ECV, security is a simple walk through scanner. No need to remove your backpack or have security check individual backpacks. As long as you arrive at your bus stop 90 mins before ETPE begins you should be fine.


Thank you soooo much. That’s one less thing to worry about. Now on to the other 52 things to worry about for upcoming trip.


----------



## NashvilleMama

If your early entry strategy for DHS involves RNRC, apparently this has happened a few times recently so wanted to mention: 

We were let into the park at 7am, with lines forming and being held until 7:30. We got in ToT line and RNRC line was next to us. Apparently they realized it wouldn’t be ready to open on time around 7:15 so all those people had to leave the line and find a plan b, 15 mins behind all the other people…which doesn’t sound like a lot but if you’re reading this you care about every minute of time. 

RNRC has been down a lot lately so I’d have someone in your party hold a spot in ToT as a backup if it were me.


----------



## kkopa22

Staying at AKL in June and wondering if we can arrive faster for ETPE at DHS by driving rental car or taking Disney bus?  I've scanned this thread as well as others for awhile now, but can't seem to find the answer.  People mention catching first bus ~90 minutes before ETPE, parking lot may not open until 60 minutes prior (take into acount walking to entrance), and I have personally experienced arriving (from AKL by bus) 15 minutes after other family members staying at All Star Movies(also arriving by bus).  Any advice or opinions (as well as guidance to possible answers earlier in the thread) would be greatly appreciated--Thank You!


----------



## scrappinginontario

kkopa22 said:


> Staying at AKL in June and wondering if we can arrive faster for ETPE at DHS by driving rental car or taking Disney bus?  I've scanned this thread as well as others for awhile now, but can't seem to find the answer.  People mention catching first bus ~90 minutes before ETPE, parking lot may not open until 60 minutes prior (take into acount walking to entrance), and I have personally experienced arriving (from AKL by bus) 15 minutes after other family members staying at All Star Movies(also arriving by bus).  Any advice or opinions (as well as guidance to possible answers earlier in the thread) would be greatly appreciated--Thank You!



Historically bus is your better option.


----------



## kkopa22

scrappinginontario said:


> Historically bus is your better option.


Thank you for the speedy answer!  I was hoping that would be the right choice!


----------



## 01Sweetpea

We will be at DHS the Thursday of Memorial Day weekend. We will be driving to the park since we are checking into All-star that day. Currently park hours are 9am-9pm, however it looks like the park may open earlier, maybe 8:30am or 8:00am. 

If the park opens at 8am, then early entry is 7:30am.  We’d like to try and rope drop RoTR and guessing we’d have to be at the park by 6am.  

Will the parking lot open at 6am?


----------



## CamillaF

Bump


----------



## ars0525

Parking lots usually open an hour before the park time.

I say usually cause I have been at HS waiting at the parking gate lined up watching buses or the Skyliner bringing people over & we are still sitting there waiting for them to open.

I have no idea how you would do early entry driving your own car cause how they would know which vehicles can go ahead & which have to wait? Hopefully someone else can chime in.

Can you go to the hotel early, park you car & take a resort bus to the park?


----------



## scrappinginontario

01Sweetpea said:


> We will be at DHS the Thursday of Memorial Day weekend. We will be driving to the park since we are checking into All-star that day. Currently park hours are 9am-9pm, however it looks like the park may open earlier, maybe 8:30am or 8:00am.
> 
> If the park opens at 8am, then early entry is 7:30am.  We’d like to try and rope drop RoTR and guessing we’d have to be at the park by 6am.
> 
> Will the parking lot open at 6am?


I agree with @ars0525 that it is approx. 1 hour before park opening.  Post 1 of this thread contains details of Early Theme Park Entry, including parking lot opening times.


----------



## musicguy856

ars0525 said:


> Parking lots usually open an hour before the park time.
> 
> I say usually cause I have been at HS waiting at the parking gate lined up watching buses or the Skyliner bringing people over & we are still sitting there waiting for them to open.
> 
> I have no idea how you would do early entry driving your own car cause how they would know which vehicles can go ahead & which have to wait? Hopefully someone else can chime in.
> 
> Can you go to the hotel early, park you car & take a resort bus to the park?


Offsite and onsite can park when the lot opens which is usually around an hour before early entry. The resort guest check occurs at the front entrance of the park and offsite guests are held in a different area there until regular park opening time.

I’ve driven to every park except AK for ETPE.


----------



## 4forWDW

adrock1212 said:


> ETPE is offered every day so it is part of the norm.  The current MK ETPE allows for all guests to enter Main Street up to the Hub.  From there, ETPE eligible guests are directed to Tomorrowland Bridge or Tea Cups. If you just want to walk around and go into the shops, it’s pretty manageable because most guests are either at Peter Pan or 7DMT


I have friend staying offsite and  going to the MK next week.  Are offsite guests still allowed to enter early before the park opening time, if so how early? She needs to rent a scooter and would like to have it rented before official park opening. 
Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

4forWDW said:


> I have friend staying offsite and  going to the MK next week.  Are offsite guests still allowed to enter early before the park opening time, if so how early? She needs to rent a scooter and would like to have it rented before official park opening.
> Thanks!


It appears some parks allow early access to the common park area (MK) but not necessarily all.  I've heard mixed things about the other 3 parks so not sure what the current process is.


----------



## musicguy856

One morning at Epcot when I was there offsite guests were allowed in the front area of the park, the next day they were held completely outside the tapstiles. MK has always allowed everyone to tap in when I’ve been there but offsite guests are held in the hub. HS has always held you outside the taps if offsite when I’ve been there. Not sure about AK.

IIRC the day everyone offsite was held outside of Epcot was the first day of the Figment popcorn buckets being released so that could have been why.


----------



## 4forWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> It appears some parks allow early access to the common park area (MK) but not necessarily all.  I've heard mixed things about the other 3 parks so not sure what the current process is.


Thank you!


----------



## 4forWDW

musicguy856 said:


> One morning at Epcot when I was there offsite guests were allowed in the front area of the park, the next day they were held completely outside the tapstiles. MK has always allowed everyone to tap in when I’ve been there but offsite guests are held in the hub. HS has always held you outside the taps if offsite when I’ve been there. Not sure about AK.
> 
> IIRC the day everyone offsite was held outside of Epcot was the first day of the Figment popcorn buckets being released so that could have been why.


Thank you!


----------



## abonomo

We will be visiting in June and plan on utilizing early entry for onsite guests at each park.  I know that for HS there is a separate entrance for on site guests vs. all visitors and I heard for MK, while they let all guests in at the main gates, I should stick to the right upon entering for early entry.  

My question is:  is there a specific entry for on site guests for AK and for Epcot.  For Epcot, I am staying at BC so we would be using the International Gateway.  Is there any separation there?


----------



## Tom_E_D

abonomo said:


> We will be visiting in June and plan on utilizing early entry for onsite guests at each park.  I know that for HS there is a separate entrance for on site guests vs. all visitors and I heard for MK, while they let all guests in at the main gates, I should stick to the right upon entering for early entry.
> 
> My question is:  is there a specific entry for on site guests for AK and for Epcot.  For Epcot, I am staying at BC so we would be using the International Gateway.  Is there any separation there?



See post 1 of the Everything Early Theme Park Entry thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-early-theme-park-entry-etpe-please-read-post-1.3855945/


----------



## FCDub

Virtually everyone at the IG will be a resort guest since it’s not really accessible to everyone. (Someone will chime in and try to argue semantics, I’m sure.)

Just follow the crowd.


----------



## soniam

DHS still seems to be opening attractions in Batuu earlier than the attractions in the other lands during early entry. We saw this last Saturday, not a particularly busy day I thought.


----------



## carrie_rn

I know this is more of a transportation question, but is the fastest way to DHS in the morning (other than walking from the Epcot resorts) getting an early Lyft?  It sounds like you can beat the busses that way.


----------



## JennCa

We are headed to the mouse later this week and have early entry. If the park opens for early entry at 8:30 then what time should we arrive to go through security? I am not including transport time, just what time at the gate please : )

Jenn


----------



## kmrobins03

It depends … what park and what are your goals for early entry? For example, if you are going to MK and plan to RD seven dwarves (with a minimal wait), I suggest getting there an hour early


----------



## TigerLaw

... and if  you are going for Rise, they have been letting people in for Rise at least 45 minutes before regular park opening at times.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JennCa said:


> We are headed to the mouse later this week and have early entry. If the park opens for early entry at 8:30 then what time should we arrive to go through security? I am not including transport time, just what time at the gate please : )
> 
> Jenn


It's not necessarily a choice you have.  Post 1 explains transportation time.  Depending on where you're staying you may be able to walk to a park but other than that your arrival time will be controlled by transportation or parking.

As @kmrobins03 said, each park differs too.


----------



## Smugpugmug

TigerLaw said:


> ... and if  you are going for Rise, they have been letting people in for Rise at least 45 minutes before regular park opening at times.


That was something I didn't know beforehand but was pleasantly surprised to see. When I rope dropped HS in February I entered the park at 7:30 and saw that Rise and Smuggler's were letting people ride. I managed to do both right when early entry started. Rise does go down a lot during early entry (it did for one of my HS days last week) so it's risky to rope drop it sometimes.


----------



## farfaraway

We dropped off our luggage at the hotel and then headed over to our park for ETPE. For HS we got arrived around 7:00 for an 8:00 early entry time. However, at 7:30 they let everyone into the park. We were able to get at least 3 rides done before the park opened to off site guests.


----------



## farfaraway

We dropped off our luggage at the hotel and then headed over to our park for ETPE. For HS we got arrived around 7:00 for an 8:00 early entry time. However, at 7:30 they let everyone into the park. We were able to get at least 3 rides done before the park opened to off site guests. 


01Sweetpea said:


> We will be at DHS the Thursday of Memorial Day weekend. We will be driving to the park since we are checking into All-star that day. Currently park hours are 9am-9pm, however it looks like the park may open earlier, maybe 8:30am or 8:00am.
> 
> If the park opens at 8am, then early entry is 7:30am.  We’d like to try and rope drop RoTR and guessing we’d have to be at the park by 6am.
> 
> Will the parking lot open at 6am?


I'd suggest dropping luggage/stuff off at your hotel and then head over to the park. When we were there last week, the park opened at 7:30 instead of 8:00 for onsite guests.


----------



## TigerLaw

farfaraway said:


> We dropped off our luggage at the hotel and then headed over to our park for ETPE. For HS we got arrived around 7:00 for an 8:00 early entry time. However, at 7:30 they let everyone into the park. We were able to get at least 3 rides done before the park opened to off site guests.


What were you all able to do before open? How were the wait times afterward?


----------



## andypooh

We are flying in to Orlando and staying at an offsite hotel the night before we officially check in to our resort.  The next morning we will drop off our stuff at our DVC resort and then go to the MK.  Are we eligible for the early entry since we do not officially check in till later that day?  Thanks.


----------



## Genie+

Yes.  All the perks of onsite are included for the full day on check-in and check-out.  Doesn’t matter what hour you are officially coming or going at the resort.


----------



## Ariel620

farfaraway said:


> We dropped off our luggage at the hotel and then headed over to our park for ETPE. For HS we got arrived around 7:00 for an 8:00 early entry time. However, at 7:30 they let everyone into the park. We were able to get at least 3 rides done before the park opened to off site guests.


Awesome!  What rides did you ride (and in what order) when they let you in for ETPE?


----------



## CarolynFH

Just be sure to check in online before your checkin day.  And if you have MBs, you'll be able to scan them at the park entry to show your resort reservation.  If you don't have MBs, then when you drop your stuff off, go to the front desk and get Key to the World cards, which will serve as room keys as well as park tickets.


----------



## farfaraway

TigerLaw said:


> What were you all able to do before open? How were the wait times afterward?


HS: We rode ROTR, Smuggler's Run, Star Tours several times, and TSM. We could have ridden MMRR, but boys are into SW. I'd say around 10 wait times pick up significantly (most were around 45 + minutes). At the end of the day, we rode ROTRR two more times-posted times said 45 (however, it only took 20 minutes, so we rode it again). Then we had Galaxy Edge to ourselves at closing and were able to get fabulous pics.


----------



## DenCl

Going to HS on Friday. Posted park opening is 8:30am. When are cars allowed into parking lot and can you enter the park earlier than posted time if you are not staying at Disney Resort.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DenCl said:


> Going to HS on Friday. Posted park opening is 8:30am. When are cars allowed into parking lot and can you enter the park earlier than posted time if you are not staying at Disney Resort.


Post 1 has information re: parking lots for all parks.  The parking lots open for all guests at the same time regardless of staying onsite or offsite.


----------



## flipflopmom

Thanks to everyone contributing to this thread-invaluable! 

Wondering what happens as far as crowds at regular park opening at MK? Do they disperse throughout the park? I’m picturing a crush at from ETPE peeps there, and another at JC/Pirates from offsite folks, with a possible crowd in Fantasy of the folks with littles. Is there a “best strategy” when it comes to where to head at 9? I know a lot is based on preference/priority, just wondered if any area gives you most bang for your buck then. My girls are going to RD ETPE Space and speedway while I cry, again, seeing my castle and meander like the crazy Disney adult I am. 

(Side note: is the Joffrey’s cart next space open at ETPE? Most mornings my kiddos will RD a “thrill ride” while I RD coffee.)


----------



## jwolfpack

DHS EE today (May 30, Memorial Day, 8:00 am EE/8:30 park opening) - our goal was to focus on Toy Story Land and Galaxy's Edge and leave park by 1:00 pm

Walked from Yacht Club starting at 6:45, held at tapstiles (about 20 people back) until 7:30. It seemed to be common knowledge that Galaxy's Edge rides likely to open earlier than other rides. We rope dropped ROTR - on by 7:37, off by 8:01. Next up was Smugglers - 15 min wait, off by 8:25. Hustled over to TSM and just beat park opening crowd at 8:30.

We were off TSM around 8:50 and wait times across park were 50+ min with the exception of TSM (35 min) and RNR (35 min).

At 7 am, we snagged $ILL for ROTR for 8:35-9:35 am and LL for SDD for 10:35-11:35. When my booking window opened at 10:30 am (2 hours after park opening), all "good" rides had mid-to-late afternoon return times except TSM, so we booked that for 11:30-12:30. I started making LL selections for my second park of the day when we tapped in to TSM at 11:30.

All in all, we had a great morning combining a good EE plan with $ILL and LL to ride ROTR 2x, Smugglers, TSM 2x, and SDD. My boys made Droids, we had lunch at Woody's Lunchbox, and saw Muppets. We were on the boat headed back to Yacht Club by 12:45 for our mid-day break.


----------



## mickey765

does anyone have any experience rope dropping jungle cruise? My plan for MK is hopefully rope drop PPF for early entry and then rope drop jungle cruise and get off quickly to ride btmrr, potc, and haunted mansion. Anyone think this is doable?


----------



## scrappinginontario

mickey765 said:


> does anyone have any experience rope dropping jungle cruise? My plan for MK is hopefully rope drop PPF for early entry and then rope drop jungle cruise and get off quickly to ride btmrr, potc, and haunted mansion. Anyone think this is doable?


Sorry, not too sure what the question is?  Yes, it’s possible to do those attractions in that order.  Only PPF is open during ETPE then all guests will be in the park when you visit the other 3 attractions.  For me the order of the last 2 would be determined by standby time when I finished JC.  I would go to the shorter wait if the remaining 2.


----------



## jwolfpack

jwolfpack said:


> DHS EE today (May 30, Memorial Day, 8:00 am EE/8:30 park opening) - our goal was to focus on Toy Story Land and Galaxy's Edge and leave park by 1:00 pm
> 
> Walked from Yacht Club starting at 6:45, held at tapstiles (about 20 people back) until 7:30. It seemed to be common knowledge that Galaxy's Edge rides likely to open earlier than other rides. We rope dropped ROTR - on by 7:37, off by 8:01. Next up was Smugglers - 15 min wait, off by 8:25. Hustled over to TSM and just beat park opening crowd at 8:30.
> 
> We were off TSM around 8:50 and wait times across park were 50+ min with the exception of TSM (35 min) and RNR (35 min).
> 
> At 7 am, we snagged $ILL for ROTR for 8:35-9:35 am and LL for SDD for 10:35-11:35. When my booking window opened at 10:30 am (2 hours after park opening), all "good" rides had mid-to-late afternoon return times except TSM, so we booked that for 11:30-12:30. I started making LL selections for my second park of the day when we tapped in to TSM at 11:30.
> 
> All in all, we had a great morning combining a good EE plan with $ILL and LL to ride ROTR 2x, Smugglers, TSM 2x, and SDD. My boys made Droids, we had lunch at Woody's Lunchbox, and saw Muppets. We were on the boat headed back to Yacht Club by 12:45 for our mid-day break.



Well, we did EE again today at DHS (Jun 1), and while they let us tap in and speed walk to ROTR at 7:30 and enter the queue, they did not start running the ride until 7:54. We had hoped to be able to ride ROTR and still make it over to TOT before the line got crazy, but by the time we got off at 8:20, the wait at TOT was 65 minutes! We did make it on RNR just ahead of the park opening crowd with only a 15 minute wait.


----------



## GBRforWDW

mickey765 said:


> does anyone have any experience rope dropping jungle cruise? My plan for MK is hopefully rope drop PPF for early entry and then rope drop jungle cruise and get off quickly to ride btmrr, potc, and haunted mansion. Anyone think this is doable?


Probably depends how quickly you can get into PPF as to whether you'll be able to then RD JC.  Do you plan to go back around the castle and line up for the straight shot to Adventureland?  I would think you'd be at a terrible disadvantage if you tried to go from wherever you'll be held at near the end of Fantasyland.  At 15 minutes after park opening, JC is a 40 minute wait, Pirates 35 and btmrr 60, according to the app anyway.  HM is only 10 though.  Though obviously it wouldn't take 15 minutes to walk, just saying you'll probably get there after the guests that line up in the hub for Adventureland.

I'd probably get Genie if you're trying to be that ambitious, maybe you can get btmrr for 930 or 10 and hit JC and Pirates before.  Maybe HM wait will still be low or you can get a quick return time there for your second LL.

Good luck!  Enjoy your trip


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hi everyone. If utilizing the extra 30 mins for resort guests what time are you arriving? How early ?  We used to do 45-60 mins. 
Thanks


----------



## kmrobins03

If you are planning to RD popular rides like FOP or Rise, arriving 45-60min before early park entry is a good plan


----------



## DebLovesPooh

Getting there 60 minutes before early entry got us near the front of rope drop.


----------



## abbyandangel

We are staying onsite but want to drive. Seems like I read the parking lot will not be open in time for us to be at the front of the pack. Is this true? Prior to Covid we arrived before the lots opened.  We often arrived before anyone was    there to check our AP and we parked ourselves.  Has this changed?


----------



## scrappinginontario

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hi everyone. If utilizing the extra 30 mins for resort guests what time are you arriving? How early ?  We used to do 45-60 mins.
> Thanks





abbyandangel said:


> We are staying onsite but want to drive. Seems like I read the parking lot will not be open in time for us to be at the front of the pack. Is this true? Prior to Covid we arrived before the lots opened.  We often arrived before anyone was    there to check our AP and we parked ourselves.  Has this changed?


Please read post 1 of this thread.  Lots of helpful information there.


----------



## abbyandangel

scrappinginontario said:


> Please read post 1 of this thread.  Lots of helpful information there.


I read the first post again.  So am I to understand that the person who posted that Disney buses arrive at parks earlier than the parking lot opens is incorrect?


----------



## scrappinginontario

abbyandangel said:


> I read the first post again.  So am I to understand that the person who posted that Disney buses arrive at parks earlier than the parking lot opens is incorrect?


No.  Most often buses arrive before parking lots open although it’s often close to the same time.  Generally buses arrive a bit earlier but nothing is guaranteed as it can change park to park, day to day.


----------



## skippytx

Just wanted to say thank you to this thread, especially the OP for putting together all this information.  We were able to leverage Rope Drop and ETPE to the fullest during our trip last week and it made all the difference in how much we got done.  Kudos!


----------



## TammyLynn33

What time have people been arriving for the early half hour to rope drop ? I don’t need to be first but I don’t want to be stuck at the very back either .
Thanks in advance


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

TammyLynn33 said:


> What time have people been arriving for the early half hour to rope drop ? I don’t need to be first but I don’t want to be stuck at the very back either .
> Thanks in advance


Which parks and which rides are you headed to?  When are you going? 

I'd say no less than 45 min before ETPE for most parks and an hour for DHS/MK. This will vary on where you're headed. There's a post on here about ETPE and I would check out what others have said. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-early-theme-park-entry-etpe-please-read-post-1.3855945/


----------



## TammyLynn33

TheSouthernBelle said:


> Which parks and which rides are you headed to?  When are you going?
> 
> I'd say no less than 45 min before ETPE for most parks and an hour for DHS/MK. This will vary on where you're headed. There's a post on here about ETPE and I would check out what others have said.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-early-theme-park-entry-etpe-please-read-post-1.3855945/


Awesome thanks I just saw that now. Over-tired nurse who desperately needs this vacation lol


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

TammyLynn33 said:


> Awesome thanks I just saw that now. Over-tired nurse who desperately needs this vacation lol


It's not always timely since some of the latest posts on that thread might be from Memorial Day but even if it's not a super crowded day, the worst that will happen is you'll be at the front of the pack for being super early.


----------



## pens4821

I think it may depend on what you want to ride. We did HS three times in March for spring break. Crowds were heavy. Got to the entrance as they were letting people in or just before (around 730 for 8 early entry opening). 

We did sdd twice. First time we got there before they opened the entrance lines, second time a little after they did. First wait was less than five minutes, second was about 20. Did tot the other day and got there right before they opened the lines. We were maybe 50 back in the line for tot. 

So in our experience a half hour to maybe 40 minutes before opening worked well (20-25 minutes before had us wait in the 20 minute sdd long instead of 5 and it was building fast behind us). If you could be a little earlier your first wait would be less.


----------



## pasta

I’ve read first post. Has anyone taken an Uber/Lyft to HS recently for ETPE?  Looking for a recent experience with ride share access to WDW bus lanes.  I want to get there as early as possible for rope drop.
Thank you


----------



## Jonfw2

If you time it right…

In MK, you can do one ride that’s not 7 Dwarfs or Space Mountain, then ride something right when Adventureland opens. 

In Epcot, you can ride Remy (from Intl gateway) AND Frozen AND have a short line for one more ride. 

In AKL, you can ride Dinosaur twice AND Everest with no lines. 

In HS, you can ride both ToT and RnRC with no lines.


----------



## Jonfw2

pasta said:


> I’ve read first post. Has anyone taken an Uber/Lyft to HS recently for ETPE?  Looking for a recent experience with ride share access to WDW bus lanes.  I want to get there as early as possible for rope drop.
> Thank you


Any chance you could have your driver drop you near the walking path?


----------



## scrappinginontario

pasta said:


> I’ve read first post. Has anyone taken an Uber/Lyft to HS recently for ETPE?  Looking for a recent experience with ride share access to WDW bus lanes.  I want to get there as early as possible for rope drop.
> Thank you


Yes, ride shares now use the bus entrance at DHS.

Also, thanks for your question.  I used it to update and clarify post 1 re: Uber/Lyft at DHS.


----------



## JoyfulHeart

Quick Question. I saw on another thread that someone said only the bridge to tomorrowland was open during the Early Hours at MK? I have tried to find the thread again but have been unable to. We wanted to go to 7DMT like 10,00 other ppl ( I didn't want DD to wait in line during the heat of the day), but asumed we could go right into fantasy land, is this not the case?

THANKS!


----------



## Twilghtsprkle

They hold at 2 points.  At the entry to Tomorrowland and right in front of the Mad Tea party.    You scan in at a common point prior to both.


----------



## JoyfulHeart

Great! Thank you!


----------



## Jmljasmine

I'm checking am wait times to plan our trip. Test track is showing down with open at normal park open time rather then the 30 minutes early for resort guests. Is this typical or does it usually open early?


----------



## Stlhawkeye

From what I’ve read over the years, test track is usually slow to start and a lot of times down at park open.  Not always, but it seems to be a common issue.  If that’s the first ride you want to get, I’d have a quick plan b you can pivot to.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Test Track is listed as a ride available for Early Theme Park Entry guests but as others have shared, it may open late some days.


----------



## Jmljasmine

How do you get test track then without a crazy line and without shelling out a ton of money for 1 ride. We are a big family so Genie plus is out.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jmljasmine said:


> How do you get test track then without a crazy line and without shelling out a ton of money for 1 ride. We are a big family so Genie plus is out.


You can try with ETPE but info was provided that there are mornings when it’s not running.

TT is one of the rides that has a long line a lot of the time due to its popularity and vulnerability to weather.

Another option to ride with a shorter line is to hop in line just before park close.  Ignore the posted wait time as it will be inflated.


----------



## Lisa P.

Depending on the ages of your family members, consider the single rider line at TT.


----------



## waltslostnephew

Hello, haven't been through the new Early entry format for years. I don't think it's like in the past, were your room key and ticket was scanned together as one at the front gate and in you went. Trying to figure out how much time to allow for the entry. Do you scan your ticket (or band, etc.) at the gate and then do they scan each person in party resort key at the holding area then let you proceed? Thanks


----------



## brockash

waltslostnephew said:


> Hello, haven't been through the new Early entry format for years. I don't think it's like in the past, were your room key and ticket was scanned together as one at the front gate and in you went. Trying to figure out how much time to allow for the entry. Do you scan your ticket (or band, etc.) at the gate and then do they scan each person in party resort key at the holding area then let you proceed? Thanks


If you're using Disney transportation and want to be close to the front of the pack, be at the transportation stop about 90 mins prior to regular opening.


----------



## pens4821

When we were there in March it was an easy process. At HS most the entrances were for EE, only one that wasn’t was the one on the far right. We had magic mobile so we scanned our phones with a person before we got towards the tapstiles.  Not everyone scanned. They asked how many were in your party. From there you got in line to go through the entrance as usual, and scan your phone (or band or ticket), for park entry. 

After getting past the ticket booths try to head to the right at HS. Since they aren’t letting people in that far over yet (that line is for non resort guests), there was a smaller line every day (three) for the tapstile. 

Getting there about 730 worked perfect for us. They opened the lines about 730 or 35 id say every day for the 8 EE. One day we got there about 735/40 and we had about a 20 minute wait for sdd. A little before 730 got us a less than 5 minute wait for sdd and tot on our other two days.


----------



## waltslostnephew

OK  thanks   We were trying to decide if 30 minutes is worth it,  if they scan your ticket at the gate  then you had to line up and scan a room key, that would take forever   you would have  1o minutes if lucky


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

I know the Mickey + Minnie meet n greet in Animal Kingdom reopened a couple weeks ago…it’s not listed in the available attractions for Early Entry but just wanted to see if that is accurate?


----------



## scrappinginontario

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> I know the Mickey + Minnie meet n greet in Animal Kingdom reopened a couple weeks ago…it’s not listed in the available attractions for Early Entry but just wanted to see if that is accurate?


According to the Disney website, they are not meeting during ETPE.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/guest-services/early-entry/


----------



## brockash

Is the pathway open from France to Norway at Epcot during early magic hours?


----------



## Figmentv

brockash said:


> s the pathway open from France to Norway at Epcot during early magic hours


We did ETPE at Epcot on Sunday. We went to the left of Spaceship Earth and were held in a que at Connections. Once we were let in we went straight to Frozen, got on immediately and then made our way to Remy. So going from France to Norway should be no problem.


----------



## brockash

Figmentv said:


> We did ETPE at Epcot on Sunday. We went to the left of Spaceship Earth and were held in a que at Connections. Once we were let in we went straight to Frozen, got on immediately and then made our way to Remy. So going from France to Norway should be no problem.


Thx!  I thought I had read at one point the pathway wasn't opened, but I was watching a vlog the other day and it looked like it was.  Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## AJT607

brockash said:


> Thx!  I thought I had read at one point the pathway wasn't opened, but I was watching a vlog the other day and it looked like it was.  Thank you for sharing your experience.


We are coming in the IG and planning to rope drop Remy.  I'm not sure that we can count on walking around thru Morocco / American Adventure to get to Remy but I'm positive that we could cross over into the UK and walk to Frozen that way.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## brockash

AJT607 said:


> We are coming in the IG and planning to rope drop Remy.  I'm not sure that we can count on walking around thru Morocco / American Adventure to get to Remy but I'm positive that we could cross over into the UK and walk to Frozen that way.  Just something to keep in mind.


Yes, thank you.  We plan to RD Remy from IG as well and then go to Frozen.  I feel from Remy going through Morocco would be faster than going up through the UK, so hoping that path is open, but not sure.


----------



## Ariel620

brockash said:


> Yes, thank you.  We plan to RD Remy from IG as well and then go to Frozen.  I feel from Remy going through Morocco would be faster than going up through the UK, so hoping that path is open, but not sure.


Yes, we did exactly this on June 20.  We walked in the IG at 7:40 (line was held at the front of France) but started moving by 7:50.  The line for Remy looked long but moved fast.  By 7:59 we were in the regular outdoor que.  We boarded at 8:18.  I'm not sure how long the ride lasted, but as soon as it was over we took the route through America/Italy to get to Norway and there was not a long line for Frozen. We were probably on that path before 8:30, but it would have been very close to the end of early entry when we were walking to Frozen, either way, the path was open!


----------



## dreamer17555

So we check in tomorrow to SSR. We stayed off site tonight but as a guest tomorrow want to use early entry. Do they open the parking lots at Epcot early enough for early entry or should we plan on going to SSR first and taking the bus (knowing our room won’t be ready until afternoon)? 

Appreciate any insight!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Normally  buses arrive a little earlier than parking lots open but there is no guarantee.

If it were me I would drive unless i had time to fill.

Post 1 shares more info.


----------



## Figmentv

scrappinginontario said:


> Normally buses arrive a little earlier than parking lots open but there is no guarantee.
> 
> If it were me I would drive unless i had time to fill.


Last week we drove to all parks (except MK) and got in line at least 1/2 hour before rope drop. Really worked out well.


----------



## coachk34

6/29 was our Epcot day.  We took bus to Hollywood Studios and walked to Epcot to access the IG.  Would have worked great for riding Remy SB, but Remy was down.  Instead went to Frozen and rode with a short wait.


----------



## ryangeek

In two weeks when we go down, we have 7:30am breakfast at Ohana on our MK day. My plan is to Uber/Lyft from CBR to the Poly, eat, then take the Monorail to the park. Early entry officially starts at 8:30 that day, is there anything I should keep in mind considering I won’t get there for rope drop?


----------



## mwmom

Figmentv said:


> Last week we drove to all parks (except MK) and got in line at least 1/2 hour before rope drop. Really worked out well.


Were trams running at all parks from the parking lot?


----------



## scrappinginontario

mwmom said:


> Were trams running at all parks from the parking lot?


Currently they are only running at the TTC and AK.


----------



## Isabelle12345

Figmentv said:


> We did ETPE at Epcot on Sunday. We went to the left of Spaceship Earth and were held in a que at Connections. Once we were let in we went straight to Frozen, got on immediately and then made our way to Remy. So going from France to Norway should be no problem.


Thanks, I was going to ask exactly this question!
May I ask how long you waited for Remy?
We will be driving that day so coming in the regular entrance
I am hoping to rope drop frozen then hopefully get to Remy before the regular guests crowd! What was your experience? Do you remember how long was the posted wait vs actual wait?


----------



## Figmentv

Isabelle12345 said:


> May I ask how long you waited for Remy?


We walked on at Frozen, then walked to France. The wait for Remy was about 20 minutes.


----------



## Good&Plenty

We will also be driving every day from our Disney Springs hotel (and thus doing early entry).  I've read varying reports on the parking lots.  Can anyone who has been recently let me know if either are true?

1) All parking lots open at 7AM.
2) Parking lots open 1 hour (exactly) before Early Entry for each park.

Thanks so much!


----------



## musicguy856

Good&Plenty said:


> We will also be driving every day from our Disney Springs hotel (and thus doing early entry).  I've read varying reports on the parking lots.  Can anyone who has been recently let me know if either are true?
> 
> 1) All parking lots open at 7AM.
> 2) Parking lots open 1 hour (exactly) before Early Entry for each park.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Usually then open one hour before that park’s Early Entry time begins.


----------



## Good&Plenty

musicguy856 said:


> Usually then open one hour before that park’s Early Entry time begins.



Thanks!


----------



## Figmentv

Good&Plenty said:


> We will also be driving *every day* from our Disney Springs hotel (and thus doing early entry).


You may want to consider using Disney transportation for MK mainly because driving only gets you as far as the TTC. You will still need to take either the monorail or ferry which will take more time.

Disney buses drop you off at the MK entrance.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Figmentv said:


> You may want to consider using Disney transportation for MK mainly because driving only gets you as far as the TTC. You will still need to take either the monorail or ferry which will take more time.
> 
> Disney buses drop you off at the MK entrance.


We would have definitely taken Disney transportation, but we are staying at a close-by Hilton. Definitely a nice perk of being on-site


----------



## scrappinginontario

Figmentv said:


> You may want to consider using Disney transportation for MK mainly because driving only gets you as far as the TTC. You will still need to take either the monorail or ferry which will take more time.
> 
> Disney buses drop you off at the MK entrance.





Good&Plenty said:


> We would have definitely taken Disney transportation, but we are staying at a close-by Hilton. Definitely a nice perk of being on-site


Both forms of transportation will take @Good&Plenty to TTC.


----------



## rpmaill

Hi

Trying to fig out how to rope drop PP. The posts ive read are outdated and say to go thru the castle at rope drop but there is a welcome show now, so doubt i can cut thru it lol. Im gonna buy a LL because my daughters 7 and I dont wan a try rope dropping w her so fig PP and then so.e nearby things and I can genie plus something else


----------



## scrappinginontario

rpmaill said:


> Hi
> 
> Trying to fig out how to rope drop PP. The posts ive read are outdated and say to go thru the castle at rope drop but there is a welcome show now, so doubt i can cut thru it lol. Im gonna buy a LL because my daughters 7 and I dont wan a try rope dropping w her so fig PP and then so.e nearby things and I can genie plus something else


Please read post 1 and the last couple of pages of this thread.  The information and much more is here.


----------



## DMLAINI

We're staying at The Contemporary & will walk to MK for ETPE.  How early before ETPE should we leave to walk over?   Also,  planning on going on ROTR first during ETPE.  Does anyone know if they're currently letting people on it before ETPE?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DMLAINI said:


> We're staying at The Contemporary & will walk to MK for ETPE.  How early before ETPE should we leave to walk over?   Also,  planning on going on ROTR first during ETPE.  Does anyone know if they're currently letting people on it before ETPE?


If it were me I’d leave Tge Contemporary 60 mins before ETPE, 45 mins at the least.

Yes, guests are often riding RotR before EPTE officially begins but it can change from day to day.  On your DHS day I would arrive at Contempirary bus stop 90 mins before ETPE officially begins.


----------



## Simba's Mom

brockash said:


> Is the pathway open from France to Norway at Epcot during early magic hours?


It was when I was there a few months ago.  I entered through the IG, headed straight for France because I thought (incorrectly) that Les Halles might be open during ETPE.  When I found that it wasn't, I headed toward Norway.


----------



## pepperderr

Do they let everyone into the park at once and then lead people to certain lands and when it is time they open those lands?  Or do they just let everyone in the front of the park and you go wherever to get in line?  Like at AK we want to rope drop Everest.  Will we be let in to get in line or will they stop us at Asia and then we go to Everest after rope drop?  What about rope dropping Runaway Railway?  We will  probably rope drop Peter Pan and then I am not sure what to rope drop at Epcot.


----------



## tigertides

Question for Friday trip to DHS. 

Will be staying at Dolphin. Would like to knock out all ROTR, Smugglers Run, MMRR, and Slinky Dog. Willing to use Genie+ and ILL+. What is the LATEST we should be in line for Rope Drop for this strategy to effective? 07:30am? I want to find that perfect sweet spot of not wasting any excessive time early, but still make early wake up effective.

Also, I know this is debatable, but is it best to knock out alot of medium rides, or go big and do ROTR/Slinky Dog first? Last time we tried for SDD, and it was not running. We wasted 15 precious minutes


----------



## Marionnette

tigertides said:


> Question for Friday trip to DHS.
> 
> Will be staying at Dolphin. Would like to knock out all ROTR, Smugglers Run, MMRR, and Slinky Dog. Willing to use Genie+ and ILL+. What is the LATEST we should be in line for Rope Drop for this strategy to effective? 07:30am? I want to find that perfect sweet spot of not wasting any excessive time early, but still make early wake up effective.
> 
> Also, I know this is debatable, but is it best to knock out alot of medium rides, or go big and do ROTR/Slinky Dog first? Last time we tried for SDD, and it was not running. We wasted 15 precious minutes


If you're going to do ILL$ and G+ then I would get a G+ for SDD and book an ILL$ for ROTR right at 7 AM. If I was also doing Early Theme Park Entry, I would head to MMRR for standby, followed by TSM (also standby) and monitor MFSR G+ return times to pick up my second G+ at 10 AM (geniehelper.com is showing 2:25 PM as a "last reliable booking time" to make a MFSR G+ reservation on a recent Friday). By booking SDD with G+, you will get a multi-experience G+ to be used later on SDD or any other attraction (with exceptions) if SDD is down during your return time. If ROTR is having a bad day with lots of disruptions, you will not have wasted precious park time in a long standby line when the breakdowns occur. Your ILL$ will get you in later even if the ride was down when your return time came up.

Of course, this will probably mean you'll have down time between attractions. But you can use that time for refreshments and attractions with shorter standby lines. It will probably also involve criss-crossing the park a couple of times.


----------



## mizzouchief74

What time do the resort buses start taking people to the parks?  I want to take advantage of the 30 min early entry for resort guests but wasn't sure what time the buses started operating?


----------



## scrappinginontario

mizzouchief74 said:


> What time do the resort buses start taking people to the parks?  I want to take advantage of the 30 min early entry for resort guests but wasn't sure what time the buses started operating?


Please see post 1.  It is recommended you arrive at the bus stop 90 mins before ETPE.  Buses normally start running 60-75 mins before ETPE begins.


----------



## ThistleMae

I'm beginning to wonder if ETPE is even worth getting up that early just to get to the parks.  In MK there's only two lands opened.  In AK, are you serious, only a few rides open and you'll have to fight all the other ETPE people.  I'm rethinking my strategy.


----------



## CarolynFH

ThistleMae said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if ETPE is even worth getting up that early just to get to the parks.  In MK there's only two lands opened.  In AK, are you serious, only a few rides open and you'll have to fight all the other ETPE people.  I'm rethinking my strategy.


DH and I are don’t like the heat of the day, and our family hasn’t gotten up for early entry for 20+ years. On our trip earlier this month, for AK we bought a 6:10 PM ILL$ for FoP, but our plans for before that got rained out. For MK, we bought a late evening ILL$ for SDMT and Genie+ and then stacked all day so that we could enter MK at 6 PM and still ride everything we wanted to. IOW, with judicious use of Genie+ and ILL$, you can enter parks later in the day and still be successful in doing what you want.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ThistleMae said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if ETPE is even worth getting up that early just to get to the parks.  In MK there's only two lands opened.  In AK, are you serious, only a few rides open and you'll have to fight all the other ETPE people.  I'm rethinking my strategy.


We found this last trip sometimes we used it, other times not.  On the days we were going to MK and DHS and purchased G+, we found we didn't need it as we would stack for later in the day.  

AK was also fine as we didn't arrive until afternoon and still got everything done we wanted to.

We did find it beneficial at Epcot as we didn't purchase G=+.


----------



## jwhtewolfd

When I was last there Jan 2020, I was on the first bus that left from my resort, but when I arrived at the park I was already fairly far back in the rope drop crowd.  I'm not sure if our buses started late, but usually being on the first bus would put me less than a dozen people back from the turnstiles (or whatever we're calling the tap in point now).  The FoP line was easily 2 hours at that point and I decided to make better use of my rope drop time since I had a FP+ booked for FoP.  Is this still the case for rope drop?  Is it still a massive crowd that makes it pointless to try unless you are at the very front of rope drop?


----------



## Scalemaster34

jwhtewolfd said:


> When I was last there Jan 2020, I was on the first bus that left from my resort, but when I arrived at the park I was already fairly far back in the rope drop crowd.  I'm not sure if our busses started late, but usually being on the first bus would put me less than a dozen people back from the turnstiles (or whatever we're calling the tap in point now).  The FoP line was easily 2 hours at that point and I decided to make better use of my rope drop time since I had a FP+ booked for FoP.  Is this still the case for rope drop?  Is it still a massive crowd that makes it pointless to try unless you are at the very front of rope drop?


Depending on EE time, there is a good chance that the Safari isn't running yet.  Few want to do Kalia first thing, so it's go to FoP, EE or DINO.    So yeah, something like 95% are going for FoP.

That said I've been way back in line... even outside the normal que area, and it still not be but a 20 Min wait first thing.  Remember there are no FP/Geni+ folks being dumped in till a bit after park opening, so the line moves pretty quickly.  

But you can just pay for FoP, go do Dino, EE and get in line for Safari.... before normal park opening.  Which is why Geni+ isn't needed at AK, if buying it... use it to stack at another park.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jwhtewolfd said:


> When I was last there Jan 2020, I was on the first bus that left from my resort, but when I arrived at the park I was already fairly far back in the rope drop crowd.  I'm not sure if our busses started late, but usually being on the first bus would put me less than a dozen people back from the turnstiles (or whatever we're calling the tap in point now).  The FoP line was easily 2 hours at that point and I decided to make better use of my rope drop time since I had a FP+ booked for FoP.  Is this still the case for rope drop?  Is it still a massive crowd that makes it pointless to try unless you are at the very front of rope drop?


Post 1 of this thread contains a lot of helpful information.

Depending on which order buses arrive from the 20 different resorts, even being on the first bus can unfortunately put you further behind than the first dozen people.  Only people on the very first bus from all the resorts would get that.

It is recommended you arrive at your resort bus stop 90 mins before ETPE begins to have the best chance of being towards the front of the crowd.  People have reported having good success being towards the front by using this method.


----------



## jwhtewolfd

scrappinginontario said:


> Post 1 of this thread contains a lot of helpful information.
> 
> Depending on which order buses arrive from the 20 different resorts, even being on the first bus can unfortunately put you further behind than the first dozen people.  Only people on the very first bus from all the resorts would get that.
> 
> It is recommended you arrive at your resort bus stop 90 mins before ETPE begins to have the best chance of being towards the front of the crowd.  People have reported having good success being towards the front by using this method.


Yes, I read the first post, but it didn't really address the crowd level to expect.  I arrived at the bus stop 2 hours early, waited, waited, and waited.  I know for certain I was on the very first bus that left from my resort.  I was still pretty far back in a large pack of people, and once they started letting the crowds into the queue and forming the line, the CM said the line from the point where I was would be over 2 hours.  I'm more looking to understand what sort of waits to expect with ETPE at the major headliners everyone is heading toward.  It would seem a waste of ETPE time to spend it all in line for one ride.


----------



## ThistleMae

jwhtewolfd said:


> Yes, I read the first post, but it didn't really address the crowd level to expect.  I arrived at the bus stop 2 hours early, waited, waited, and waited.  I know for certain I was on the very first bus that left from my resort.  I was still pretty far back in a large pack of people, and once they started letting the crowds into the queue and forming the line, the CM said the line from the point where I was would be over 2 hours.  I'm more looking to understand what sort of waits to expect with ETPE at the major headliners everyone is heading toward.  It would seem a waste of ETPE time to spend it all in line for one ride.


I agree!  It seems that you have just as much of a wait as if you got there with everyone else.  I have to talk to my daughter about this for sure.  She's a Disney Vet and would have the best strategy.  Right now I'm thinking I'm going to try and get on my favorites at the end of the night instead of ETPE.


----------



## pens4821

jwhtewolfd said:


> When I was last there Jan 2020, I was on the first bus that left from my resort, but when I arrived at the park I was already fairly far back in the rope drop crowd.  I'm not sure if our buses started late, but usually being on the first bus would put me less than a dozen people back from the turnstiles (or whatever we're calling the tap in point now).  The FoP line was easily 2 hours at that point and I decided to make better use of my rope drop time since I had a FP+ booked for FoP.  Is this still the case for rope drop?  Is it still a massive crowd that makes it pointless to try unless you are at the very front of rope drop?



I can’t help with when to get to the bus stop, but I do feel rope drop keeps getting more and more crowded. When I first started doing it in 2016 to now when we went in 2022 is a big difference. Although for us getting to the line about a half hour before open three different days at HS got us on sdd two days and tot once first thing without much of a wait. One sdd day we got there maybe 20 minutes early instead of 30 and waited about 25 minutes instead of the five we waited the day before when we got there 5-10 minutes earlier. Not sure what rotr was like as we figured we’d just pay for it one day and get more rides done early. 

My thoughts would be if you are towards the front of the rope drop crowd head to the ride that most people would be heading to (in this case FOP). If you’re back a little further I’d go get a few other rides done and try for the headliner near closing or if it happens to hit a slower point mid day.


----------



## EPCOT-O.G.

Do we know when they start letting people through security on the walkway from GF? Assuming official park open of 9:00, with ETPE of 8:30


----------



## heathsf

Is there currently an opening show at MK?


----------



## scrappinginontario

heathsf said:


> Is there currently an opening show at MK?


Not before ETPE.  Not sure if there's a brief show in front of the castle before regular park opening.


----------



## lionqueen

Hi.  I was wondering if someone could explain to me the early hours at the parks.  We will be staying at Beach Club.  I know it says the park opens 30 minutes early but in reality what time do they open?  What time should you get to the gate?  Is it a rolling entry?  How do the decipher between the guests that have access and don't?  I would assume the crowds are a mess in the morning.  any insight would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

So for instance, lets say the park opens at 9 am for everyone, onsite Disney guests can start riding certain rides at 8:30, there are usually a good amount of rides that are up and running for early entry. I believe they let you in the park through the turnstiles as early as an hour before general opening.  Once through the turnstiles, they hold onsite guests at certain locations at each park until early entry time and then it's a go for early entry guests to ride.  They know who is staying onsite because you have to tap at the park entry with your magic bands it will turn green to go as your are an onsite guest.  So if you want to take advantage of early entry I would say get to the park entrance turnstiles about 30 mins prior to early entry time, that always works for us.


----------



## scrappinginontario

lionqueen said:


> Hi.  I was wondering if someone could explain to me the early hours at the parks.  We will be staying at Beach Club.  I know it says the park opens 30 minutes early but in reality what time do they open?  What time should you get to the gate?  Is it a rolling entry?  How do the decipher between the guests that have access and don't?  I would assume the crowds are a mess in the morning.  any insight would be appreciated. TIA


Post 1 of this thread explains a lot of different information that will assist you in making the most of your ETPE.


----------



## pens4821

lionqueen said:


> Hi.  I was wondering if someone could explain to me the early hours at the parks.  We will be staying at Beach Club.  I know it says the park opens 30 minutes early but in reality what time do they open?  What time should you get to the gate?  Is it a rolling entry?  How do the decipher between the guests that have access and don't?  I would assume the crowds are a mess in the morning.  any insight would be appreciated. TIA



We went to HS three times in March for ee. Each time they opened the taps at 730 for an 8 ee opening (830 for regular park). They had most lines for ee, one to the absolute far right for regular (offsite) guests. You scanned your card/band before going to the tapstyles to show you were eligible. Then you continued in that line through the taps. After that you went to whichever ride you wanted, where you waited until ee opening to ride. I’ve read some rides operate early but for us sdd twice and tower or terror/rockin rollercoaster didn’t begin early. 

We didn’t go to any of the other parks for ee so not sure of their procedures. The posts on the first couple posts don’t say where to line up (well they didn’t on March, they may now they just said dedicated lines) so that was my worry, being in the wrong line. I think it would be helpful if they said where (like in HS all lines except the very far right when facing the entrance). But it’s pretty well marked, and there are cms all over so we asked to be safe our first day.


----------



## Atlanta WDW Fan

I'm sure this has been addressed many times, and if so, sorry! But, I can't find a definitive answer for my question. It has been 4 years since we have done a full 4 park blow out vacation at the DW, and we are excited for our FW stay in 3 weeks. My question seems pretty basic. Our confirmed reservation begins on Sunday, August 21. We will already be in Orlando staying at a hotel on Saturday, the 20th.  (not a Disney property or good neighbor hotel) We have a AK reservation and want to go directly there early that morning and not check in at FW. We have done the on line check in already.  So, here goes. Are we still eligible for Early Entry, and complimentary theme park parking even though we have "physically" checked into the Fort? I have been told it is all linked in our My Disney Experience app, and it is, but does that give us access to Early Entry and Parking? LOL Thanks in advance for any all advice. There have been SO MANY changes since we last were down there, and I just want to use the system to our best benefit. Thanks again!


----------



## Atlanta WDW Fan

that should say "even though we HAVEN'T physically checked in already..


----------



## musicguy856

Atlanta WDW Fan said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed many times, and if so, sorry! But, I can't find a definitive answer for my question. It has been 4 years since we have done a full 4 park blow out vacation at the DW, and we are excited for our FW stay in 3 weeks. My question seems pretty basic. Our confirmed reservation begins on Sunday, August 21. We will already be in Orlando staying at a hotel on Saturday, the 20th.  (not a Disney property or good neighbor hotel) We have a AK reservation and want to go directly there early that morning and not check in at FW. We have done the on line check in already.  So, here goes. Are we still eligible for Early Entry, and complimentary theme park parking even though we have "physically" checked into the Fort? I have been told it is all linked in our My Disney Experience app, and it is, but does that give us access to Early Entry and Parking? LOL Thanks in advance for any all advice. There have been SO MANY changes since we last were down there, and I just want to use the system to our best benefit. Thanks again!


Yes you can use early entry and parking benefits the morning of check-in before you go to the resort.


----------



## mikalkwin

Yes, you are elegible for all resort guests benefits starting on your check-in day, even though you haven't been physically to the hotel yet.


----------



## Atlanta WDW Fan

Thanks mikalkwin! I guess the follow question would be, how does that work at the gate at the AK parking lot? Is it as simple as using our Magic Band or do we need to be able to show them our confirmation number?


----------



## CarolynFH

Atlanta WDW Fan said:


> Thanks mikalkwin! I guess the follow question would be, how does that work at the gate at the AK parking lot? Is it as simple as using our Magic Band or do we need to be able to show them our confirmation number?


They can scan your MB. Being the worrywart that I am, I’d probably have the confirmation handy to show them and be happy not to need it.


----------



## Atlanta WDW Fan

CarolynFH said:


> They can scan your MB. Being the worrywart that I am, I’d probably have the confirmation handy to show them and be happy not to need it.


Agreed Carolyn. Time is so precious when it comes to the parks. I just don't want any interruptions.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Atlanta WDW Fan said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed many times, and if so, sorry! But, I can't find a definitive answer for my question. It has been 4 years since we have done a full 4 park blow out vacation at the DW, and we are excited for our FW stay in 3 weeks. My question seems pretty basic. Our confirmed reservation begins on Sunday, August 21. We will already be in Orlando staying at a hotel on Saturday, the 20th.  (not a Disney property or good neighbor hotel) We have a AK reservation and want to go directly there early that morning and not check in at FW. We have done the on line check in already.  So, here goes. Are we still eligible for Early Entry, and complimentary theme park parking even though we have "physically" checked into the Fort? I have been told it is all linked in our My Disney Experience app, and it is, but does that give us access to Early Entry and Parking? LOL Thanks in advance for any all advice. There have been SO MANY changes since we last were down there, and I just want to use the system to our best benefit. Thanks again!


Have a great trip!!

Your question has been merged with the 'Everything Early Theme Park Entry' thread.  A lot of helpful information in post 1.


----------



## JodyK

heathsf said:


> Is there currently an opening show at MK?




There is the Let the Magic Begin show in front of the castle before regular opening not ETPE


----------



## LovesDisney55

My apologies if this has been asked - are Minnie Vans permitted into the Magic Kingdom bus area if I want to get there early for ETPE? I'm trying to avoid the TTC. Thank you!


----------



## JodyK

Yes they drop off where the buses do.


----------



## LovesDisney55

JodyK said:


> Yes they drop off where the buses do.


Thank you!


----------



## JodyK

I would just play around in the app before you go to get an idea on costs. I never saw a Minnie Van for under $50 when I was there a few weeks ago so I'd just be prepared.


----------



## LovesDisney55

JodyK said:


> I would just play around in the app before you go to get an idea on costs. I never saw a Minnie Van for under $50 when I was there a few weeks ago so I'd just be prepared.


Appreciate the heads up, for sure.


----------



## heathsf

scrappinginontario said:


> Here is a new place to talk about everything dealing with early theme park entry! Share your tips and strategies here. What worked for you? What are your early theme park entry plans?
> 
> Please be sure to follow DIS guidelines!
> 
> As of October 1, 2021, as part of The World’s Most Magical Celebration, Disney Resort hotel Guests and Guests of other select hotels will be able to enjoy 30-minute ETPE to any Walt Disney World theme park, every day, including check-in and check-out days.
> 
> *Official Information* on Disney's website.  Link includes list of all Disney Resorts plus select other hotels that qualify for Early Theme Park Entry (ETPE) and attractions that should be open for ETPE.
> 
> For the purposes of this thread, Early Theme Park Entry is considered to be 30 mins prior to posted park opening time.  E.g. If park hours for the day are 9AM - 9PM, ETPE officially begins at 8:30 although it is common to allow resort guests to walk towards attractions approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time.
> 
> 
> *Getting There*:
> The best place to ask transportation questions is on the Transportation Board
> 
> *Disney Buses*
> Buses start running 45-60 mins before ETPE but it’s recommended to arrive at bus stop 90 mins before ETPE begins to be towards the front of the crowd.
> 
> *Skyliner*
> Skyliner starts running about an hour before ETPE but it’s recommended to arrive at Skyliner 90 mins before ETPE begins to be towards the front of the crowd.
> 
> *Uber/Lyft* drop offs at a resort require an ADR, not Quick Service.
> 
> Guests arriving at DHS via Uber/Lyft at DHS enter via the bus entrance and are normally granted access to the drop off location earlier than the parking lot opens.  At all other parks, Uber/Lyft enters with cars approx. 1 hour before ETPE begins.
> 
> *Driving*
> Parking lots open about an hour before ETPE.  Guests arriving more than an hour before ETPE may be turned away.
> 
> *Disney’s Boat Transportation*
> Disney’s Water Transportation
> 
> Disney transportation is running with sufficient time to get you to the parks in time for ETPE.
> 
> *The Parks
> How much earlier than posted times guests can normally enter?*
> _It appears per limited current reports,_ guests may be granted access to the park up to 90 minutes before posted park opening.  E.g. If park hours for the day are 9AM - 9PM, ETPE attractions officially begin at 8:30.  Guests are reporting they _may _be allowed into the park as early at 7:30 (DHS) or 8:00 (Epcot and AK) and then be held at holding point(s) within the park until sometime between 8:15 and 8:30.  Please see below for further details.
> 
> NOTE:  Be sure to watch for signage both before entering the parks and afterwards as guests are being divided in to Resort Guests and non-Resort Guests.  You don't want to wait in line only to find it's the wrong one.
> 
> *How does ETPE work for guests?*
> *Magic Kingdom**:* All guests will be allowed access to the park approx. 60-90 mins (time fluctuates based on the day) before posted park opening time.   Those eligible for ETPE will have their bands scanned at the hub entrance to Tomorrowland or Fantasyland (near Tea Cups) approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time and be permitted to access the open attractions in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland.  Attractions in the other areas of the MK are not open for ETPE and guests wishing to access those areas will be held at the entrance to those lands until official park opening. (Attractions listed below).  Guests staying offsite will be directed in the hub towards Adventureland and held until posted park opening where an announcement will be made when the park is open.  There is no official park opening show at this time for either ETPE or offsite guests.
> 
> *Disney's Hollywood Studios:* Eligible resort guests will be allowed access to the park approx. 90 mins before posted park opening time. ETPE guests will be held outside the tunnel to Galaxy's Edge, near Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, inside Toy Story Land and on Sunset Boulevard_.  _Approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time, guests will be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below). Guests not staying at a Disney resort will be held at park gate until posted park opening.  Update:  In late November 2021, some guests reported being able to ride 'Rise of the Resistance' and 'Millennium Falcon, Smugglers Run' up to 30 mins earlier than official ETPE time.  This may be temporary and due to busier Thanksgiving crowds so may not happen each day.
> 
> *Epcot:* Eligible resort guests will be allowed access to the park approx. 60 mins before posted park opening time.  Guests will be held to the right and left of Spaceship Earth, near the construction walls or, near Canada when entering via International Gateway. Approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time guest will be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below).    Guests not staying at a Disney resort will be held at park gate until posted park opening.  Note:  Guests arriving via International Gateway (IG) will have an advantage for Remy due to gate proximity.  Guests from non-Skyliner/Epcot resorts wishing to enter via IG may wish to take a resort bus to DHS then walk, take Skyliner or Friendship Boat to the IG entrance for ETPE.
> 
> *Animal Kingdom:*  Eligible resort guests will be granted access to the park approx. 60 mins before posted park opening time.  They will be held on the bridge leading to Pandora.  Approx. 40 mins prior to posted park opening time guest will be permitted to access the open attractions. (Attractions listed below).    Guests not staying at a Disney resort will be held at park gate until posted park opening.
> 
> *How will I access the parks for ETPE?*
> Whatever method you normally use to enter the park (MagicBand, MagicMobile, card) will also work to grant you access to the park for ETPE.
> 
> *What if my band doesn't scan to allow for ETPE?*
> It's been reported that if it is your check-in or check-out day that your band may not scan to grant access for ETPE.  If this is the case, a quick show of your resort reservation on MDE to a CM should clear this up and grant you access.
> 
> *Which attractions should I head to first?*
> A headliner attraction is recommended and would depend on personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> *Attractions that should* be open during ETPE*:
> 
> *Magic Kingdom Park *_(All attractions open for ETPE are located within Tomorrowland and Fantasyland)_
> 
> “it’s a small world”
> Astro Orbiter
> Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> Mad Tea Party
> Mickey’s PhilharMagic
> Peter Pan’s Flight
> Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Space Mountain
> The Barnstormer
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover
> Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
> Walt Disney’s Carousel of Progress
> *Epcot*
> 
> Beauty and The Beast Sing-Along
> Frozen Ever After
> Mission: SPACE
> Remy's Ratatouille Adventure **NEW* *_Note:  IG guests will have an advantage reaching this attraction first.  _
> Soarin’ Around the World
> Spaceship Earth
> Test Track
> The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> *Disney's Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Alien Swirling Saucers
> Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway
> _Millennium Falcon_: Smugglers Run
> Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith
> Slinky Dog Dash
> Star Tours – The Adventures Continue
> Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance
> The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror ™
> Toy Story Mania!
> *Disney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park*
> 
> Avatar Flight of Passage
> DINOSAUR
> _Expedition Everest – Legend of the Forbidden Mountain *currently closed for refurbishment*_
> It’s Tough to be a Bug!
> Na’vi River Journey
> TriceraTop Spin
> *Please note that attractions are subject to change and may not always be operational.


Post 1 says that EE is closed for refurb but now that it's reopened is it part of ETPE?


----------



## scrappinginontario

heathsf said:


> Post 1 says that EE is closed for refurb but now that it's reopened is it part of ETPE?


Great catch - thank you @heathsf !

EE has reopened and is part of ETPE.

Post 1 has been updated thanks to your help!


----------



## bullcat_02

During Early Entry, where do they hold you coming from Fantasyland into Liberty Square? I'm planning on hitting up Fantasyland during EE but would like to do Haunted at official park opening.


----------



## elgerber

bullcat_02 said:


> During Early Entry, where do they hold you coming from Fantasyland into Liberty Square? I'm planning on hitting up Fantasyland during EE but would like to do Haunted at official park opening.


By the Tangled bathrooms.


----------



## Juventus

elgerber said:


> By the Tangled bathrooms.


If I head to say space or 7 Dwarves first during early entry and fantasy/Adventureland have yet to open and I want to then "ropedrop" thunder mountain, is it best to line up and head out by the tangled bathrooms or head back out to the hub and line up behind the masses there?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Juventus said:


> If I head to say space or 7 Dwarves first during early entry and fantasy/Adventureland have yet to open and I want to then "ropedrop" thunder mountain, is it best to line up and head out by the tangled bathrooms or head back out to the hub and line up behind the masses there?


Personally I would line up with those at the Tangled bathrooms.  Crowds will be smaller there as many inside are in line for attractions or on attractions rather than in line for park opening rope drop.


----------



## Lisa P.

Staying offsite in the fall. Thinking about parking at HS (where we'd end up in the evening) and walking over to the IG at Epcot for rope drop.

What time do the parking lots open at HS? What time are offsite guests allowed to enter at the IG? If it's before official park opening, where are they held until parking opening?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lisa P. said:


> Staying offsite in the fall. Thinking about parking at HS (where we'd end up in the evening) and walking over to the IG at Epcot for rope drop.
> 
> What time do the parking lots open at HS? What time are offsite guests allowed to enter at the IG? If it's before official park opening, where are they held until parking opening?


Many answers in post 1.  Please check there for lots of ETPE info.

I believe IG offsite guests are held either just outside or just inside IG.

If you’re interested, another option to get from DHS to Epcot is the Skyliner.


----------



## buyerbrad

bullcat_02 said:


> During Early Entry, where do they hold you coming from Fantasyland into Liberty Square? I'm planning on hitting up Fantasyland during EE but would like to do Haunted at official park opening.


Earlier this week, after rope dropping SDMT, we walked straight past Small World at 8:58am toward Haunted mansion and walked right on.


----------



## paults

Is the early entry still being used? Is it for all year if it is being used?


----------



## scrappinginontario

paults said:


> Is the early entry still being used? Is it for all year if it is being used?


It is part of the 50th Anniversary Celebrations do it is anticipated to last through March 2023.


----------



## paults

thanks for the quick answer


----------



## daisylovesdisney

I just looked up the early morning entry info on the WDW site.  It says "Valid theme park admission, park reservation and Resort ID are required."  Can they get all that info from our Magic Band, I don't think we even receive room key cards anymore so not sure what resort ID we'll have. 

Epcot and DHS are both opening at 8:30am every day during our visit.  Do they allow resort guests in starting at 8am or do they often start a bit earlier?  

Finally, what is favorite pick for the first ride?  I'm torn between TT and FEA in Epcot and MMRR and SDD in DHS.


----------



## Haley R

daisylovesdisney said:


> I just looked up the early morning entry info on the WDW site.  It says "Valid theme park admission, park reservation and Resort ID are required."  Can they get all that info from our Magic Band, I don't think we even receive room key cards anymore so not sure what resort ID we'll have.
> 
> Epcot and DHS are both opening at 8:30am every day during our visit.  Do they allow resort guests in starting at 8am or do they often start a bit earlier?
> 
> Finally, what is favorite pick for the first ride?  I'm torn between TT and FEA in Epcot and MMRR and SDD in DHS.


Your magic band is enough. They’ll scan it before letting you into the park further for the early entry.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Yeah, everything is on the magic band.  Worst case scenario, show them the app with your resort stay information, but you shouldn't need it.  

As for first rides, will you be doing Genie+ at all?  

If not, I'd probably do SDD and TT as first rides.  I think they get the longest waits throughout the day.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

GBRforWDW said:


> Yeah, everything is on the magic band.  Worst case scenario, show them the app with your resort stay information, but you shouldn't need it.
> 
> As for first rides, will you be doing Genie+ at all?
> 
> If not, I'd probably do SDD and TT as first rides.  I think they get the longest waits throughout the day.


Yes, we're planning on Genie+!  I have to buy it day by day though so hoping that all works out okay.  We'll be hopping parks each day and have read it's better to use your Genie+ for the 2nd park, it's so hard to decide what to do.  It will be hard for me not to book Genie+ rides as early as I can each day, not sure about only using it for park #2.


----------



## GBRforWDW

daisylovesdisney said:


> Yes, we're planning on Genie+!  I have to buy it day by day though so hoping that all works out okay.  We'll be hopping parks each day and have read it's better to use your Genie+ for the 2nd park, it's so hard to decide what to do.  It will be hard for me not to book Genie+ rides as early as I can each day, not sure about only using it for park #2.


Yeah, that park hopping strategy is tough to think about, but seems to work great in practice for some people.  

If your starting park is dhs, I'd definitely rope drop ssd.  If starting in Epcot, I'd go with test track.  If you're planning to hop and stack rides, those are what I'd choose as well, though Remy's would be up there depending on your Epcot entry point.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

GBRforWDW said:


> Yeah, that park hopping strategy is tough to think about, but seems to work great in practice for some people.
> 
> If your starting park is dhs, I'd definitely rope drop ssd.  If starting in Epcot, I'd go with test track.  If you're planning to hop and stack rides, those are what I'd choose as well, though Remy's would be up there depending on your Epcot entry point.



Thanks, I'm happy for the tips!


----------



## mickey765

is Rise still opening before early entry?


----------



## heathsf

mickey765 said:


> is Rise still opening before early entry?


My brother tried to RD it today but it was down at park open so everyone was walked to MFSR instead.


----------



## mickey765

heathsf said:


> My brother tried to RD it today but it was down at park open so everyone was walked to MFSR instead.


was mfsr open early?


----------



## heathsf

mickey765 said:


> was mfsr open early?


At 7:47 he texted me that they had started walking and at 7:50 he sent a pic of the ride entrance and it said 5 min wait. He was off the ride by 8:04.

ETA: My SIL took my nephew to rope drop MMRR and she sent a pic from the preshow at 7:55.

Early Entry was 8am yesterday.


----------



## CJK

Hi all! I'm not sure if this is the best thread for this question or not. When coming in for ETPE at Epcot through the international gateway, which headliner ride is best to hit? I wondered about Remy, but how early do you have to arrive to make it worthwhile?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CJK said:


> Hi all! I'm not sure if this is the best thread for this question or not. When coming in for ETPE at Epcot through the international gateway, which headliner ride is best to hit? I wondered about Remy, but how early do you have to arrive to make it worthwhile?


When we visited in Jan we arrived at IG 45 mins before ETPE.  At that time Remy was queued up quite a bit and we finished our ride as the park opened to day guests.

I will say this was when Epcot was opening at 10AM so the later opening may have led to a higher number of  ETPE guests.


----------



## slbgnb

Hi there - 

I really don't want to stay on property, as we have 3 kids and really want to rent a house instead. I see that they've changed the extra magic hours to every day for hotel guests now.  

My question - does this ruin RD for non-Disney resort guests? If all the guests can get a 1/2 hour jump on us, will we no longer be able to have that one quick ride on the most popular ride?

Thanks!


----------



## daisylovesdisney

slbgnb said:


> Hi there -
> 
> I really don't want to stay on property, as we have 3 kids and really want to rent a house instead. I see that they've changed the extra magic hours to every day for hotel guests now.
> 
> My question - does this ruin RD for non-Disney resort guests? If all the guests can get a 1/2 hour jump on us, will we no longer be able to have that one quick ride on the most popular ride?
> 
> Thanks!



We stayed on property but aren't really early morning people and got there too late for the extra morning magic time every day.  I would get there as early as you can to line up and be front of the non-resort guests entering.  The most popular rides already had a wait when we got in, but secondary rides were still pretty quick.  Park closing time was better imo.  We got Genie+ which was a big help since we missed out on the prime early morning riding.


----------



## musicguy856

slbgnb said:


> Hi there -
> 
> I really don't want to stay on property, as we have 3 kids and really want to rent a house instead. I see that they've changed the extra magic hours to every day for hotel guests now.
> 
> My question - does this ruin RD for non-Disney resort guests? If all the guests can get a 1/2 hour jump on us, will we no longer be able to have that one quick ride on the most popular ride?
> 
> Thanks!


At MK only Tomorrowland and Fantasyland are open during early entry, so you can line up and rope drop Adventureland or Frontierland without resort guests being in line before you in those lands.


----------



## Luminous25

I've read through all the page 1 info. I'm staying at AS Music for part of my trip and want to enter through IG to get to Remy one morning. I saw the advice of taking an Uber to Swan/Dolphin as there is no gate to pass through. Is that still viable? 

I will be visiting Epcot on Friday 9/30. Epcot and HS have the same opening time that day 8:30 (8am for ETPE). 

Thanks.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Luminous25 said:


> I've read through all the page 1 info. I'm staying at AS Music for part of my trip and want to enter through IG to get to Remy one morning. I saw the advice of taking an Uber to Swan/Dolphin as there is no gate to pass through. Is that still viable?
> 
> I will be visiting Epcot on Friday 9/30. Epcot and HS have the same opening time that day 8:30 (8am for ETPE).
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you could do that or You could also take bus to Hollywood Studios, then take the skyliner or friendship boat, or walk to the IG.  I'd probably choose friendship boat or walk for early entry though.


----------



## flowergleam1211

Hello!  For those rope dropping MK: Early theme park entry was 7:30 AM yesterday.  I arrived at the bus drop off area at 7 AM and people were already admitted into the park.  They held us in line until 7:30 AM near the Mad Tea Party.  Once we were in, lines were a breeze in Fantasy Land and TomorrowLand!


----------



## Luminous25

GBRforWDW said:


> Yes, you could do that or You could also take bus to Hollywood Studios, then take the skyliner or friendship boat, or walk to the IG.  I'd probably choose friendship boat or walk for early entry though.


Thank you.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Luminous25 said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome.  After thinking about it, Uber might be better if you don't mind paying, and as long as there's availability.  Just wanted to make sure you were aware of the free option as well.  

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Fcarder

Is there any way I can be at the back entrance to EPCOT at opening without staying at one of the Skyliner resorts or staying at one of the resorts beside the entrance?


----------



## Aimeedyan

Take an Uber to Swan or Dolphin - they don't have a gate so you can be dropped off at the front without issue. Walk or boat from there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

GBRforWDW said:


> Yes, you could do that or You could also take bus to Hollywood Studios, then take the skyliner or friendship boat, or walk to the IG.  I'd probably choose friendship boat or walk for early entry though.


Another good option suggested here:


Fcarder said:


> Is there any way I can be at the back entrance to EPCOT at opening without staying at one of the Skyliner resorts or staying at one of the resorts beside the entrance?


----------



## Pats Dragon

Which rides are open during resort guest early entry?


----------



## rdaky

The list is on the website

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/early-entry/


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pats Dragon said:


> Which rides are open during resort guest early entry?


Please read post 1 of this thread.


----------



## Disney.fan

What time/how early should we (off-site guests) plan to reach each park's parking lot in mid-October for rope drop? Thanks!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney.fan said:


> What time/how early should we (off-site guests) plan to reach each park's parking lot in mid-October for rope drop? Thanks!!


This thread answers all questions about ETPE.  Please see post 1.


----------



## iheartglaciers

I have friends visiting Hollywood Studios on Saturday. What has been people’s recent experience with what time they let people in for early entry and what time rides start running? (I realize this can vary by day).

They’re trying to figure out what time to arrive. Early entry officially starts at 8am that day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

If they're staying onsite, post 1 of this thread has the most current information.


----------



## iheartglaciers

scrappinginontario said:


> If they're staying onsite, post 1 of this thread has the most current information.


Thanks! I wasn’t sure if recently people were finding rides opening 30 mins before Early Entry start since post 1 said that might have just been for the holidays.


----------



## scrappinginontario

iheartglaciers said:


> Thanks! I wasn’t sure if recently people were finding rides opening 30 mins before Early Entry start since post 1 said that might have just been for the holidays.


We keep post 1 as current as possible based on recent information.  Reading the past few pages of this thread and possibly the last few pages of the, '*Here Now and Just Back*' thread are a good place to get an idea of current trends understanding things vary slightly from day to day.


----------



## Cherrychip

Remy Rope Drop Logistics.
I'm hoping to rope drop Remy from International Gateway on our Epcot day on our next trip.  We will be staying at POR and driving our own car.  Am I correct that it is possible to park at HS and walk over from there?  What is the earliest we can we park in the HS parking lot - is it one hour before early entry at HS starts that day?  How long is the walk likely to take, would we be able to get over to International Gateway in time to have a good position for rope drop?  Is there a way to get back to the HS parking lot after Epcot closes that would not involve walking the whole way?  Or would it be better to take a bus from our resort to HS and walk from the HS bus stop then take a bus from Epcot to our resort at the end of the night instead of driving to HS?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cherrychip said:


> Remy Rope Drop Logistics.
> I'm hoping to rope drop Remy from International Gateway on our Epcot day on our next trip.  We will be staying at POR and driving our own car.  Am I correct that it is possible to park at HS and walk over from there?  What is the earliest we can we park in the HS parking lot - is it one hour before early entry at HS starts that day?  How long is the walk likely to take, would we be able to get over to International Gateway in time to have a good position for rope drop?  Is there a way to get back to the HS parking lot after Epcot closes that would not involve walking the whole way?  Or would it be better to take a bus from our resort to HS and walk from the HS bus stop then take a bus from Epcot to our resort at the end of the night instead of driving to HS?


Post 1 has a lot of information about ETPE.

Walk to IG from DHS approx. 15-20 mins.  Other options are Skyliner or Friendship boat

Transportation will not go to a closed park although the Skyliner will be running to take guests away from DHS for approx 60-90 mins after park close.  Skyliner running is also weather dependent.  Generally it is not recommended to leave your vehicle at a park you are not at as it may be challenging to get to your vehicle if the park is closed.

Bus would be better option than taking your car if you will want to go home from Epcot after DHS is closed.


----------



## Familyof14

Going to WDW the first week of October...coming up, and trying to figure this all out!!!  We will have ETPE with our Coronado Resort stay, and we have pre-purchased Genie+. 

 We were at WDW the same time last year and stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  One of the problems that we had was not getting a bus in time of ETPE.  Some times the bus would not show up at the appointed times.  Once, the bus was already full.  There are 5 of us, plus a double stroller, so using LIFT or UBER will not work for us.  Nor do we want to pay for transportation that is already included in our WDW pricing.

To make matters worse for this coming trip, it appears at the moment that the parks are going to be opening even earlier than last year!  This change was recent because I have been studying and planning a strategy based on what the calendars were showing for our dates (as early as 2 weeks ago.)   At the time, all parks were opening for ETPE at 8:30.   Now, MK is the only park still opening at 8:30.  Two are now opening at 8:00, and Animal Kingdom is opening at 7:30 for ETPE.   This has really messed up my pre-planning schedules.  Geesh...how is someone suppose to get sleep, much less balancing getting dressed, booking the first attraction with Genie+ at 7:00am, and getting to the bus stop at least 30-45 minutes before ETPE!  LOL  Animal Kingdom day will be especially tricky since I will have to be making Genie+ reservations either on the bus (low WiFi reception) or while standing at the entrance gate.

Speaking of entrance gate and ETPE...  Last year, we were very confused once the bus let us off.  With all 4 parks, we were never sure of where to go to scan our bands for ETPE.  There were always droves of people at the entrance.  *Is there a specific side of the entrance that we should go to for ETPE scanning? * I have read that there are CM's holding signs, but they were either not visible because of the crowds, or not there at all last year.  I feel sure that we ended up mingling and entering with everyone, whether they were resort guest or not, and did not get to take advantage of being in the park earlier.


----------



## DVC4US

Familyof14 said:


> Going to WDW the first week of October...coming up, and trying to figure this all out!!!  We will have ETPE with our Coronado Resort stay, and we have pre-purchased Genie+.
> 
> We were at WDW the same time last year and stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  One of the problems that we had was not getting a bus in time of ETPE.  Some times the bus would not show up at the appointed times.  Once, the bus was already full.  There are 5 of us, plus a double stroller, so using LIFT or UBER will not work for us.  Nor do we want to pay for transportation that is already included in our WDW pricing.
> 
> To make matters worse for this coming trip, it appears at the moment that the parks are going to be opening even earlier than last year!  This change was recent because I have been studying and planning a strategy based on what the calendars were showing for our dates (as early as 2 weeks ago.)   At the time, all parks were opening for ETPE at 8:30.   Now, MK is the only park still opening at 8:30.  Two are now opening at 8:00, and Animal Kingdom is opening at 7:30 for ETPE.   This has really messed up my pre-planning schedules.  Geesh...how is someone suppose to get sleep, much less balancing getting dressed, booking the first attraction with Genie+ at 7:00am, and getting to the bus stop at least 30-45 minutes before ETPE!  LOL  Animal Kingdom day will be especially tricky since I will have to be making Genie+ reservations either on the bus (low WiFi reception) or while standing at the entrance gate.
> 
> Speaking of entrance gate and ETPE...  Last year, we were very confused once the bus let us off.  With all 4 parks, we were never sure of where to go to scan our bands for ETPE.  There were always droves of people at the entrance.  *Is there a specific side of the entrance that we should go to for ETPE scanning? * I have read that there are CM's holding signs, but they were either not visible because of the crowds, or not there at all last year.  I feel sure that we ended up mingling and entering with everyone, whether they were resort guest or not, and did not get to take advantage of being in the park earlier.



Over the last several years it has become the norm for Disney to change park hours about 2 weeks out - it is typically based on how busy they will be.  So it's always best to have a basic plan and keep an eye on the hours.

If you are heading to the bus stop 30-45 minutes before ETPE you are already too late.  To be at the park before it opens, you generally need to be at the bus stop about 60-90 minutes before ETPE.  The parks will actually open their gates about 30 minutes before and then you can scan through entry and second check point for hotel guests and line up with the crowd for whatever ride you are trying to get too.  You need to leave extra time for the things you mentioned.  Also, I would not try to use WiFi for booking LL especially when not in your room - I would use data if you can.  I don't use WiFi in the room either because Disney's WiFi gets bogged down with everyone trying to use it at the same time.  I have booked the 7am LL from my room, standing at the back gate of Epcot, on the bus to AK, at the bus stop, and walking the path from Boardwalk to HS with no issues.

As far as entry into the parks - we have generally been there early so there wasn't a specific gate but I'm sure once the crowd starts building they designate gates.  If I remember last year from HS it was to the far right and it was hard to find but I just kept asking security or CMs until I found it.


----------



## Familyof14

Thank you...very helpful!!!

I remember reading somewhere else about not connecting to the WiFi to get better service. Luckily, I do have unlimited data on my Verizon account.  I am not sure about my daughters phone, as she is on another plan.  I was counting on her to book a virtual queue one morning when I was making a LL.

As far as knowing which side of the gate to go to for ETPE, I believe that I will follow one of the guest off of the bus that appear to know where they are going. Maybe ask around while on the bus ride.  I saw a photo of the Hollywood Studios gate in a review that showed a CM standing to the left and holding a sign for ETPE guest.  I was hoping that would be the direction to go.  It would make sense if they would stand in the same area, and in each park every day, instead of having guest search for the correct entrance each visit.

When I had my DH read your reply about what time to get to the bus stop, his reply was "Why are we even paying for a hotel?  We should just spend the night outside of the park!"


----------



## pens4821

Familyof14 said:


> As far as knowing which side of the gate to go to for ETPE, I believe that I will follow one of the guest off of the bus that appear to know where they are going. Maybe ask around while on the bus ride.  I saw a photo of the Hollywood Studios gate in a review that showed a CM standing to the left and holding a sign for ETPE guest.  I was hoping that would be the direction to go.  It would make sense if they would stand in the same area, and in each park every day, instead of having guest search for the correct entrance each visit.



When we were there in March, ETPE for HS was all the gates except the very far right one. There was only one line for non resort guests. We went three times and it was the same every day. Didn’t get to any other park for early entry so can’t tell you where they are located. 

We too were worried about being in the wrong spot. It wasn’t really the best marked, and no one seems to say where to line up (as far as here on the boards). however, there are a lot of cms around so we just asked to make sure we were in the right spot.


----------



## Familyof14

Thank you!


----------



## dorchrislen

At AK, has anyone been able to do dinosaur First for early entry and then get to expedition Everest before the general entry crowd?  If not do you think it’s possible?
I’d like to get those two done and then do G+ for the Safari and purchase ILL for FOP


----------



## Disney.fan

What time do the parks (not rides) allow for non-resort/non-Early Entry guests to enter the parks (for gift shops/coffee/lockers)? Is Magic Kingdom the only one that allows non-resort/non-Early Entry guests to enter for these things at the same time as Early Entry guests?


----------



## Disney.fan

If we plan to rent a Locker, will the time to do so set us back from getting to our 'rope drop/first ride' as early?


----------



## Dis Dragon

All the lockers are close to the entrance, it may delay you 5-10 minutes from where you would be otherwise.


----------



## Dis Dragon

AK and MK are the only ones that allow same time entry and have the additional hotel guest check.  Epcot and HS separate before the ticket scanners.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney.fan said:


> What time do the parks (not rides) allow for non-resort/non-Early Entry guests to enter the parks (for gift shops/coffee/lockers)? Is Magic Kingdom the only one that allows non-resort/non-Early Entry guests to enter for these things at the same time as Early Entry guests?


Please read post 1 of this thread as it explains a lot about Early Theme Park opening.


----------



## dorchrislen

Not sure if this fits better in strategies or plans so feel free to move.
I am finalizing my early entry plans for each park I wanted to get others‘ thoughts:

Tues, Jan 3- EP - TT, MS (green) then Soarin’ (planning ILL GoG / LL Remy)

Wed, Jan 4- MK - PP, Pooh, try to get to space line before the regular opening (ILL SDMT / LL JC)

Thu, Jan 5- HS - RnRC, ToT, try to get to TSM line before regular opening (ILL RoR /   LL MMRR)

Fri, Jan 6- AK - EE, then get to rope drop for safari before a general opening (ILL FoP, LL Navi)

Thank you!


----------



## EddieValiant

slbgnb said:


> Hi there -
> 
> I really don't want to stay on property, as we have 3 kids and really want to rent a house instead. I see that they've changed the extra magic hours to every day for hotel guests now.
> 
> My question - does this ruin RD for non-Disney resort guests? If all the guests can get a 1/2 hour jump on us, will we no longer be able to have that one quick ride on the most popular ride?
> 
> Thanks!


At Studios, your best bet would be Tower of Terror and Rock n Roller coaster. Depends on crowd levels when you are going.


----------



## AC7179

I can't decide if we should start headed towards Adventureland or Tomorrowland!


----------



## dorchrislen

Only fantasyland and tomorrowland are open, so if you are heading to Adventureland you will have to wait at the rope until the general park opening. Most people suggest doing one of the rides that has a quick build up, such as Peter Pan, or space mountain. And if you don’t want to pay for the individual lightning Lane for seven dwarfs mine train and you get there at the beginning of the crowd, that’s what you should do first.


----------



## g-dad66

We have used the EE to good advantage for Space Mountain.  Most of the crowd will be headed to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train or to Peter Pan.


----------



## AC7179

Thank you! What is the general wait for things during this thirty minute time frame?


----------



## GBRforWDW

I rope dropped early entry for Hollywood Studios, 830 opening, from Pop Century using the skyliner today.  Got to the station at 630 with about 2 dozen people already there.  Skyliner began testing at 645 and loaded just before 7am.  CBR transfer was pretty empty, got right on to head to DHS.  

At DHS, I had 3 or 4 groups ahead of me for rope drop. They let us in right at 730am. I went to Toy Story Land and again had a couple dozen in front for Slinky Dog, which they opened the line at about 755 and we were able to get right on, once we walked all around the queue .

I then went to TSM which was a walk on.  Played one round and was done by 815.  Then headed to alien swirling saucers and was off by 825, so rushed over to Mickey and Minnie runaway railway before non early entry guests could get in.  It had a posted 20 minute wait and it probably did take about that long to reach the ride.  Though as a single rider, I was able to skip a portion of the line and fill in a space.

My goal was 6 rides by 10 am, those I did plus ToT and RNRC, which I did via single rider line, however both tot and RNRC were 1 hour waits by 9am and lots of non single riders use the single rider cause they hope it's faster.  Not sure if it really is because of that.  But regardless, I was finished by 11am and skipped star wars to do a few other things before leaving to get ready for the Halloween Party!


----------



## ValpoCory

Any recent reports of how many minutes before the 30-minute guaranteed entry that resort guests are being let in to the attractions?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ValpoCory said:


> Any recent reports of how many minutes before the 30-minute guaranteed entry that resort guests are being let in to the attractions?


This is a good question to ask in the Here Now and Just Back thread as it will get more eyes on it there.


----------



## LostMom18

Question: Is it possible to get a Lyft to Beach Club Resort, walk through lobby, then head to the International Gateway for Early Entry to Epcot? (We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge and feel an early entry at the main gate would be a waste of time to get to Remy's first.)


----------



## scrappinginontario

LostMom18 said:


> Question: Is it possible to get a Lyft to Beach Club Resort, walk through lobby, then head to the International Gateway for Early Entry to Epcot? (We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge and feel an early entry at the main gate would be a waste of time to get to Remy's first.)


This would not be possible as ride shares are not allowed to enter resorts without proof of an ADR.

Options are:
- take bus from AKL to DHS then walk or take Skyliner to IG.
- take a ride share to Swan/Dolphin as there are no parking attendants there


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Just wanted to report that I just returned from a 6 night trip with 4 rope drops.

The "show up to transportation 90 minutes early" guidance worked very well for us.

We were at Pop

We were always at "the tip of the spear" regarding security, the tapstyle, and the first ride of the day we chose*.

* Remy, 7DMT,FoP, and ToT for us


----------



## slbgnb

If I check in on Mar 19 and check out on Mar 21, will I have early access to the parks on Mar 19, 20 and 21? 

Thanks!


----------



## musicguy856

slbgnb said:


> If I check in on Mar 19 and check out on Mar 21, will I have early access to the parks on Mar 19, 20 and 21?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. You get it on your check-in and check-out days.


----------



## scrappinginontario

slbgnb said:


> If I check in on Mar 19 and check out on Mar 21, will I have early access to the parks on Mar 19, 20 and 21?
> 
> Thanks!


Your question has been merged with the Everything Early Theme Park Entry thread.

Based on your question I have updated post 1 as I realized this information was missing.

Thanks for asking this question and helping others!


----------



## Juventus

For mk, we really want to ride  btrr and splash right away but would want to do either space or 7dwarves first during early entry.  Would doing one of those 2 first then lining up for "normal" rope droptime just past Peter Pan near haunted mansion and head straight to btrr be possible?


----------



## DeeBee3

Juventus said:


> For mk, we really want to ride  btrr and splash right away but would want to do either space of 7dwarves first during early entry.  Would doing one of those 2 first then lining up for "normal" rope droptime just past Peter Pan near haunted mansion and head straight to btrr be possible?


I would personally do 7DMT if you plan on going over toward Splash, etc. However, if you aren't at the front of the early entry group, you will still have a wait for 7d.


----------



## LostMom18

Anyone recently try to get PPF at ETPE? How long is the wait even with ETPE? 
My plan:
ILL purchase SDMT
G+ first book JC

ETPE PPF (However, I'll try to book my next G+LL for PPF, if the line is too long at ETPE.)


----------



## slbgnb

We have decided to stay on property for just 2 nights so we can get the early entry, so now I'm learning how this works. If we just drive to the parks, it looks like they might only let you in 60 mins prior to opening (per post 1). So, if the park is letting you in 90 mins prior, will they let you in to the parking lot 90 mins early? Or do we need to go via a different mode of transport? Thanks!


----------



## musicguy856

slbgnb said:


> We have decided to stay on property for just 2 nights so we can get the early entry, so now I'm learning how this works. If we just drive to the parks, it looks like they might only let you in 60 mins prior to opening (per post 1). So, if the park is letting you in 90 mins prior, will they let you in to the parking lot 90 mins early? Or do we need to go via a different mode of transport? Thanks!


Parking lots typically open an hour prior to EE (90 minutes prior to park opening for offsite guests).


----------



## Ricguz

scrappinginontario said:


> This would not be possible as ride shares are not allowed to enter resorts without proof of an ADR.
> 
> Options are:
> - take bus from AKL to DHS then walk or take Skyliner to IG.
> - take a ride share to Swan/Dolphin as there are no parking attendants there


Couldn’t they left the people off prior to the gate to BC/YC or BWI and then they could walk thru the hotel or would security stop them from entering by walking in?


----------



## scrappinginontario

slbgnb said:


> We have decided to stay on property for just 2 nights so we can get the early entry, so now I'm learning how this works. If we just drive to the parks, it looks like they might only let you in 60 mins prior to opening (per post 1). So, if the park is letting you in 90 mins prior, will they let you in to the parking lot 90 mins early? Or do we need to go via a different mode of transport? Thanks!


Note: Transportation is not running 90 mins prior to ETPE. 90 mins is the recommended time to arrive at resort transportation to line up to be among the first guests once transportation starts running.


Ricguz said:


> Couldn’t they left the people off prior to the gate to BC/YC or BWI and then they could walk thru the hotel or would security stop them from entering by walking in?


Vehicles will not be granted access to a resort without either a Disney resort reservation or an ADR.


----------



## CarolynFH

Ricguz said:


> Couldn’t they left the people off prior to the gate to BC/YC or BWI and then they could walk thru the hotel or would security stop them from entering by walking in?


There isn't a safe place for a car (rideshare) to pull over and let passengers out prior to the gates at YC, BC or BW, because the gate and guard are at the entrance to the resort complex. Swan and Dolphin are different - there's no gate and no guard at the entrance to the resort complex, and a vehicle can drive up to the actual building entrance without entering a gated area.


----------



## jk and ek

Would parking at DHS and riding the Skyliner over to Epcot for the early rope drop at IG for Remy be a viable strategy? What time does the Skyliner (weather permitting) start traveling between the parks? No concern of traveling back to DHS later, we wouldn't be staying in Epcot to park close.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jk and ek said:


> Would parking at DHS and riding the Skyliner over to Epcot for the early rope drop at IG for Remy be a viable strategy? What time does the Skyliner (weather permitting) start traveling between the parks? No concern of traveling back to DHS later, we wouldn't be staying in Epcot to park close.


This would be a strategy that would work.  Normally the Skyliner starts running approx 75 mins before the first park opens for Early Theme Park Entry.  

Are you staying onsite or offsite?  Guests staying offsite will face a long line for Remy when they enter the park due to the popularity of Remy and resort guests having early entry.


----------



## jk and ek

We are staying onsite and will have access to early entry! Thank you so much for your response. Didn't want to potentially plan to try this if it wasn't viable.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jk and ek said:


> We are staying onsite and will have access to early entry! Thank you so much for your response. Didn't want to potentially plan to try this if it wasn't viable.



Great!

Another option, if you don’t want to drive your vehicle to DHS and need to go back for it, you can take a bus to DHS then take Skyliner  (Friendship Boat, walk)  to Epcot.


----------



## hsmamato2

So based on what I'm reading here.... if staying at an "approved" hotel, we should get to transport area 90 before *posted*  early entry time for the park? (ex. reg.park opens at 9, Early is 8:30,be at bus stop by 7?)   and if they say EE is 8:30, they really mean 7:30? So we'd be let in prob around that 7:30 mark?


----------



## GBRforWDW

hsmamato2 said:


> So based on what I'm reading here.... if staying at an "approved" hotel, we should get to transport area 90 before *posted*  early entry time for the park? (ex. reg.park opens at 9, Early is 8:30,be at bus stop by 7?)   and if they say EE is 8:30, they really mean 7:30? So we'd be let in prob around that 7:30 mark?


My timeframe when I was going to Hollywood Studios from Pop Century last month for 8:00 early entry was this:
6:30 lined up for skyliner.  About 2 dozen people in front of me. 
6:55 skyliner began loading
7:10 through security and in line for tapstiles
7:35 went through tapstiles
7:40 lined up for Slinky Dog Dash
7:55 they began letting people into the actual ride queue.  
8:00 took 5 minutes to get through the queue to the ride loading and we were on the ride.  

Each park is different, but I'd say we were actually in the park about 30 minutes before early entry time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

hsmamato2 said:


> So based on what I'm reading here.... if staying at an "approved" hotel, we should get to transport area 90 before *posted*  early entry time for the park? (ex. reg.park opens at 9, Early is 8:30,be at bus stop by 7?)   and if they say EE is 8:30, they really mean 7:30? So we'd be let in prob around that 7:30 mark?


It is recommended to arrive at transportation 90 mins before ETPE begins.

Using your examples above, IF ETPE begins at 8:30, arrive at 7AM in all cases if you wish to be towards the front of the crowds.


----------



## hlrubin507

Does anyone still do the Rideshare to Speedway dropoff/walk in to HS thing?  Or is that not necessary due to Rideshare ability to drop off where buses drop off (prior to parking lot opening)?


----------



## hlrubin507

scrappinginontario said:


> It is recommended to arrive at transportation 90 mins before ETPE begins.
> 
> Using your examples above, IF ETPE begins at 8:30, arrive at 7AM in all cases if you wish to be towards the front of the crowds.


What is best timing practice if using Rideshare dropoff vs. Disney transport?  Aim to be dropped off 1 hour prior to ETPE begins?


----------



## scrappinginontario

hlrubin507 said:


> Does anyone still do the Rideshare to Speedway dropoff/walk in to HS thing?  Or is that not necessary due to Rideshare ability to drop off where buses drop off (prior to parking lot opening)?


No longer needed as rideshares enter via bus entrance.



hlrubin507 said:


> What is best timing practice if using Rideshare dropoff vs. Disney transport?  Aim to be dropped off 1 hour prior to ETPE begins?


Hopefully someone can help with this.  We don't use rideshares as we find Disney transport works really well.  Hopefully someone else can help with this.


----------



## hlrubin507

scrappinginontario said:


> No longer needed as rideshares enter via bus entrance.
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone can help with this.  We don't use rideshares as we find Disney transport works really well.  Hopefully someone else can help with this.


Thank you!

What I am looking for is how far in advance of published park opening to aim for Rideshare drop-off at HS, EP/Swolphin, and AK to be at the front of the pack   I am thinking 60 minutes prior to park open for AK and Swolphin/EP, and maybe 75 min for HS?

We will use Disney bus from SSR to MK to avoid the TTC and will follow the "be at the bus 90 mins prior to park open" 
recommendation for that day.

I really appreciate the help...we are infrequent visitors spending the requisite entire year's vacation budget for 5 days there, and I have two 11-year-old ride hounds in our party who want to ride ALL the good things as many times as possible 

Anyone in my "Rideshare To Rope Drop For ETPE" demographic who has been recently, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## hmhs

My friend is checking into the Dolphin on Sunday but doing MK on Sunday first . I see the Dolphin/Swan qualify for early park entry that day.... will she be able to use that if she hasn't officially checked into her hotel yet? How do they verify she is indeed staying there, can she link to her Disney app and they check that way?

Thanks!


----------



## mickey916

hmhs said:


> My friend is checking into the Dolphin on Sunday but doing MK on Sunday first . I see the Dolphin/Swan qualify for early park entry that day.... will she be able to use that if she hasn't officially checked into her hotel yet? How do they verify she is indeed staying there, can she link to her Disney app and they check that way?
> 
> Thanks!


As long as her reservation is linked in her MDE account she should be all set. Just have her double check because sometimes the reservations drop off MDE and she may have to re-add it.


----------



## Kellyh123

We will be staying onsite at Boardwalk Villas for the first part of our trip then at Kidani. (Dec 2-10)
We will be doing rope drop at all the parks.
My question is what time should we arrive for rope drop (how much earlier than the early entry times) for each park?

Our first day at Epcot we will be entering through the international gateway.  Our second Epcot day will be through the front entrance.

Thanks so much!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Kellyh123 said:


> We will be staying onsite at Boardwalk Villas for the first part of our trip then at Kidani. (Dec 2-10)
> We will be doing rope drop at all the parks.
> My question is what time should we arrive for rope drop (how much earlier than the early entry times) for each park?
> 
> Our first day at Epcot we will be entering through the international gateway.  Our second Epcot day will be through the front entrance.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Please read post 1 of this thread.


----------



## dorchrislen

LostMom18 said:


> Anyone recently try to get PPF at ETPE? How long is the wait even with ETPE?
> My plan:
> ILL purchase SDMT
> G+ first book JC
> 
> ETPE PPF (However, I'll try to book my next G+LL for PPF, if the line is too long at ETPE.)


I noticed no one answered your question and it got lost in the shuffle. Hopefully someone will. I’m also curious to know how long the line will be if you’re not at the spear of the crowd because you don’t walk too fast, even though you may have been first at turnstiles.


----------



## Miffy

LostMom18 said:


> Anyone recently try to get PPF at ETPE? How long is the wait even with ETPE?
> My plan:
> ILL purchase SDMT
> G+ first book JC
> 
> ETPE PPF (However, I'll try to book my next G+LL for PPF, if the line is too long at ETPE.)


My experience isn't recent--it's from May--but it's been this way every time I've been to MK and done ETPE in the last two years:

By the time I got to PPF, the wait was already quite long, like 40 or 50 or 60 minutes, minimum. And one of those times I was very near the front of the ETPE line but I didn't run to PPF.

So if you're a sprinter, it can be done. If not, consider using G+ for PPF or plan on waiting in line.

Our new "traditional" first ride at MK is now Pooh, which sometimes isn't open right at ETPE, but we wait around for like 10 minutes, and it opens.


----------



## dorchrislen

We thought about doing Pooh first as well during ETPE, but I think we will do space Mountain and then buzz. Do jungle Cruise LL first, and try to time the Peter Pan LL in the evening when we do the ILL for dwarfs. We’ll have to check thrill data to see how long the Peter Pan LL lasts.


----------



## Miffy

dorchrislen said:


> We thought about doing Pooh first as well during ETPE, but I think we will do space Mountain and then buzz. Do jungle Cruise LL first, and try to time the Peter Pan LL in the evening when we do the ILL for dwarfs. We’ll have to check thrill data to see how long the Peter Pan LL lasts.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## glamdring269

Is there a general order of preference in terms of how to ensure one can definitely be as close to the front as possible? We're looking at Beach Club but not sure if our rental request is going to come through or not so plotting alternatives.

My assumptions are as follows in terms of most control to get there early:

1) Walking
2) Rideshare + Walking
3) Everything else - not clear to me on the bus vs. skyliner deal though. For example, if one stays all the way out at AKV and catches the first bus to DHS are they likely to arrive similar to the first wave of folks coming in via skyliner?


----------



## scrappinginontario

glamdring269 said:


> Is there a general order of preference in terms of how to ensure one can definitely be as close to the front as possible? We're looking at Beach Club but not sure if our rental request is going to come through or not so plotting alternatives.
> 
> My assumptions are as follows in terms of most control to get there early:
> 
> 1) Walking
> 2) Rideshare + Walking
> 3) Everything else - not clear to me on the bus vs. skyliner deal though. For example, if one stays all the way out at AKV and catches the first bus to DHS are they likely to arrive similar to the first wave of folks coming in via skylin



Post 1 shares transportation options and a lot of suggestions re: timing.  Depending on where you're staying and which park you're going to, the options can change.

I would recommend reading post 1.

In general you're correct that walking is best but often the 2nd choice is Disney transportation over driving/ride shares.


----------



## glamdring269

scrappinginontario said:


> Post 1 shares transportation options and a lot of suggestions re: timing.  Depending on where you're staying and which park you're going to, the options can change.
> 
> I would recommend reading post 1.
> 
> In general you're correct that walking is best but often the 2nd choice is Disney transportation over driving/ride shares.



Thanks. I did read post 1 and it doesn't really answer the specific questions I asked unless I overlooked. For example, and in general, would a person heading to DHS from Riviera on the first skyliner arrive before a person riding the first bus from AKV? I wonder if some data on things like this actually exists anywhere. Probably more data than I need but just how I'm wired.


----------



## scrappinginontario

glamdring269 said:


> Thanks. I did read post 1 and it doesn't really answer the specific questions I asked unless I overlooked. For example, and in general, would a person heading to DHS from Riviera on the first skyliner arrive before a person riding the first bus from AKV? I wonder if some data on things like this actually exists anywhere. Probably more data than I need but just how I'm wired.


Something that detailed can change day to day as it will depend on what time the Skyliner starts and what time a bus leaves from AK.  If that data exists anywhere that provides those data points, it has not been shared here or elsewhere.


----------



## Sunelis

glamdring269 said:


> Thanks. I did read post 1 and it doesn't really answer the specific questions I asked unless I overlooked. For example, and in general, would a person heading to DHS from Riviera on the first skyliner arrive before a person riding the first bus from AKV? I wonder if some data on things like this actually exists anywhere. Probably more data than I need but just how I'm wired.


Since the buses don't come at exactly the same time every morning I'm not sure that kind of data exist. But based off the short skyliner trip from Riviera to DHS I would assume that the person on the skyliner would arrive first.


----------



## Lisa P.

Don't forget that taking the Skyliner from Riviera is not always fast either.

When going to Epcot, most of the gondolas are already full with people who boarded at CBR. So that queue at Riviera moves slowly.

When going to DHS, you have to get off at CBR and go to the back of the DHS line's queue, with all the people waiting from Riviera, Pop, AoA, and CBR. While this queue moves pretty steadily, it can be very long in the morning.


----------



## GBRforWDW

glamdring269 said:


> For example, and in general, would a person heading to DHS from Riviera on the first skyliner arrive before a person riding the first bus from AKV?





Lisa P. said:


> When going to DHS, you have to get off at CBR and go to the back of the DHS line's queue, with all the people waiting from Riviera, Pop, AoA, and CBR. While this queue moves pretty steadily, it can be very long in the morning.


When I stayed at Pop last month, the skyliner was awesome for going to Hollywood Studios.  I'd imagine it would be from Riv too.  When arriving at the CBR transfer station there was barely a line to head to Hollywood, at least if you're at the front of the line (lined up 90 minutes early).

At Hollywood Studios there was about 2-3 groups per tapstile when I arrived there.  I wasn't paying much attention to buses, but there was not much of any lines, so I believe I got in before the buses.


----------



## Kellyh123

We are going to be staying at Boardwalk Villas and walking over to HS.  Early entry that day is 8:00.  We plan on being at studios by 7:15.  We would like to rope drop ROR.  Do you think this is early enough to arrive at HS?  
Also can we do child swap when we rope drop this ride?

Thanks


----------



## GBRforWDW

Kellyh123 said:


> We are going to be staying at Boardwalk Villas and walking over to HS.  Early entry that day is 8:00.  We plan on being at studios by 7:15.  We would like to rope drop ROR.  Do you think this is early enough to arrive at HS?
> Also can we do child swap when we rope drop this ride?
> 
> Thanks


At 7:15 you'll probably be in a good position, Maybe the middle of the waiting area to scan in, so probably won't be too bad of a wait at Rise, as long as it's open right away.  

I haven't done child swap, but I'd think you'd still be able to during early entry.  Hopefully someone else knows for sure!


----------



## LSUfan4444

With prices continuing to go up and Ills and G+ being add-ons now we started funding those additional price hikes by staying off-site. That being said, (Sunday, Dec 4) this will be our first trip visit to MK during a low crowd weekend. Now, I know weekends can generally be busier than weekdays but I am curious what an 8am opening at MK might look like without early entry?

Our plan would be to head towards Fontierland and start our day with Splash, Big Thunder then Pirates. From there we plan to check standby at Space and probably just suck that up via standby and thinking it should be 45 min or less from historical data as I view it from thrill data. We will be using G+ but plan to book it for all after 2pm as we will be hopping from MK sometime after lunch.

So, all that being said what time should we be standing out in front waiting to enter the park to put us in a good position to knockout Splash, Thunder and Pirates before heading to Space in hopes of avoiding a 60+ min at Space?


----------



## scrappinginontario

LSUfan4444 said:


> With prices continuing to go up and Ills and G+ being add-ons now we started funding those additional price hikes by staying off-site. That being said, (Sunday, Dec 4) this will be our first trip visit to MK during a low crowd weekend. Now, I know weekends can generally be busier than weekdays but I am curious what an 8am opening at MK might look like without early entry?
> 
> Our plan would be to head towards Fontierland and start our day with Splash, Big Thunder then Pirates. From there we plan to check standby at Space and probably just suck that up via standby and thinking it should be 45 min or less from historical data as I view it from thrill data. We will be using G+ but plan to book it for all after 2pm as we will be hopping from MK sometime after lunch.
> 
> So, all that being said what time should we be standing out in front waiting to enter the park to put us in a good position to knockout Splash, Thunder and Pirates before heading to Space in hopes of avoiding a 60+ min at Space?


For us, we'd be there when the parking gates open (see post 1) and get as close to the front of the non-ETPE crowd as we could.


----------



## xipotec

I have an 8:10 at Crystal Palace with a normal park opening at 9am in Feb 2023…(early admission at 8:30 for park guests that day) We are not onsite..

Will they let me drop off at Contemporary for that?

Or is it the TCC and monorail only?

Really would like to avoid the monorail ride. Or boat ride for that matter.


----------



## Juventus

Any recent reports of when the parking lot opens for MK with 9:00 (8:30 for resort guests) opening?

I will be staying at the Dolphin in 2 weeks, but for MK I don't want to deal with the buses so will drive...I want to get there nice and early.

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

xipotec said:


> I have an 8:10 at Crystal Palace with a normal park opening at 9am in Feb 2023…(early admission at 8:30 for park guests that day) We are not onsite..
> 
> Will they let me drop off at Contemporary for that?
> 
> Or is it the TCC and monorail only?
> 
> Really would like to avoid the monorail ride. Or boat ride for that matter.


You will not be able to be dropped off at the Contemporary so will need to go to the TTC and take the monorail or ferry from there.  Car services will not be allowed past security at the Contemporary.


----------



## MaidMarian444

Hi, I read post 1 and want to confirm I interpreted correctly. It appears Meet Mickey at Town Hall is not open for early entry at MK?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MaidMarian444 said:


> Hi, I read post 1 and want to confirm I interpreted correctly. It appears Meet Mickey at Town Hall is not open for early entry at MK?


That is correct.  Meet Mickey is not available during ETPE.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

How does it work for ETPE guests making their way to Fontierland after EE is over?  Kids want to do BTMR or HM right away after our ETPE time.  Do we have to get in line with the regular guests to wait for that part of the part to open or will we be ahead of them (assuming we're finished our ETPE ride before regular opening).  Not planning G+ that day as we have evening EMH and another day at MK where we will use it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

momof2gr8kids said:


> How does it work for ETPE guests making their way to Fontierland after EE is over?  Kids want to do BTMR or HM right away after our ETPE time.  Do we have to get in line with the regular guests to wait for that part of the part to open or will we be ahead of them (assuming we're finished our ETPE ride before regular opening).  Not planning G+ that day as we have evening EMH and another day at MK where we will use it.


Most ETPE guests make their way past iasw and Peter Pan. Guests are held around the Rapunzel bathrooms until the park officially opens.  Guests will make their way to Frontierland from a number of locations.


----------



## Juventus

momof2gr8kids said:


> How does it work for ETPE guests making their way to Fontierland after EE is over?  Kids want to do BTMR or HM right away after our ETPE time.  Do we have to get in line with the regular guests to wait for that part of the part to open or will we be ahead of them (assuming we're finished our ETPE ride before regular opening).  Not planning G+ that day as we have evening EMH and another day at MK where we will use it.


When we used to do early morning magic in fantasy land, we were held just past (west) of Peter Pan and were allowed to proceed at the exact same time as the people in the hub at normal park opening.  We headed towards thunder first and merged near the front of the masses heading towards it.

I am really hoping this is how it still works when we are there for etpe in January.  Want to do space first then head over to that spot for normal opening.  If you wanted to do haunted mansion I assume you'd be walk on.


----------

